# Chanel Classic Flap - Medium vs Jumbo



## likeafeather77

If you could only have one, which one would you get???? I know jumbo is better for every day but it's SO big!!!! The large (maybe medium?) is better for nights. I can only afford one bag...which one should I go with? I need an every day bag as well as something that I could dress up for a night out. Which one would you recommend?????

Thanks!


----------



## doulosforhim

the jumbo is nice but too large for night life.
i'd go with the large.
good luck.


----------



## elongreach

large 4 sure


----------



## blushingbaby

large! the jumbo is so bulky looking!


----------



## kaban

For me the jumbo didn't right on my frame, but it is a cool looking bag.  The large is good for both day and night.


----------



## Goldensx5

I like the large best for a dinner to evening look.  Most of the classic flaps I have are large.  If you want to wear the large during the day you can do that too, but it will only fit the necessities.   The only reason I got the navy in the jumbo is because I wanted a funkier look for the navy color and the jumbo defnitely does that for it.  Good luck choosing!


----------



## pursegalsf

I love the size of the jumbo. The large is great but I carry a lot of things. The large jumbo is next on my list... *sigh*


----------



## CYPRUS

doulosforhim said:
			
		

> the jumbo is nice but too large for night life.
> i'd go with the large.
> good luck.


 
I agree. The jumbo is perfect for day but too much for evening . Personally I think that if somebody carries a large purse when they are going out they look like they only have one designer bag and they want to show it off eventhough it is out of place . Hope you get what I mean:shame:


----------



## helenNZ

i voted for large!


----------



## sweetgirl

Ladies, for the 2.55 is the large size same as medium size, I know it's a silly question but I read it somewhere in this forum before..


----------



## kitty nyc

haha, I'm struggling with this same question: large or jumbo.  Jumbo doesn't look as good as the large on me but I know I'd use it more during the day.  Decisions decisions!!


----------



## Lv2shopp

_Large would be my choice. Jumbo is toooooo big. _


----------



## Nefretiri

Jumbo but only for the daytime.


----------



## Meow

Correct me if I am wrong, the difference between the two is about 2inches in length?


----------



## kitty nyc

I tried on both and felt that the jumbo was significantly bigger, maybe 2 inches in length and width?


----------



## Luccibag

Im a big fan of the JUMBO bag. I find it so functional.  I have gotten away with using my black Jumbo from day to night.  Nothing formal, but it looked nice with a black dress.  I have the large as well in lambskin and I dont seem to use it much at all.


----------



## chanelvgirl

*I think the large is just right *


----------



## japskivt

If you want a big flap bag you should go for the JUMBO!!


----------



## chanelinlove

I vote for jumbo because large is not enough for daytime and medium is better size for evening.


----------



## Meow

kitty nyc said:
			
		

> I tried on both and felt that the jumbo was significantly bigger, maybe 2 inches in length and width?


 
Thanks Kitty... you are probably right , the height ( vertical ) of the bag seems to be longer too..


----------



## kitty nyc

I actually think it's a good day bag, though a bit on the fancy side for me. If you tie up the straps and make them shorter the bag looks perfect, not too big. I'm definitely thinking about it  I was surprised how great it looked on my shoulder, and I'm not that tall, only 5' 6"


----------



## Nefretiri

kitty nyc said:
			
		

> I actually think it's a good day bag, though a bit on the fancy side for me. If you tie up the straps and make them shorter the bag looks perfect, not too big. I'm definitely thinking about it  I was surprised how great it looked on my shoulder, and I'm not that tall, only 5' 6"


That's what I did with mine, it looks good.


----------



## lulilu

I like the jumbo.  My grey reissue is a large and I can't fit much in it.


----------



## Meow

kitty nyc said:
			
		

> I actually think it's a good day bag, though a bit on the fancy side for me. If you tie up the straps and make them shorter the bag looks perfect, not too big. I'm definitely thinking about it  I was surprised how great it looked on my shoulder, and I'm not that tall, only 5' 6"


 
Hello Kitty, I am about  5'4" and when I tried on the bag, it was a little too big for me  and didnt look too good...Also, when you tie the straps to shorten it, does it "scratch" the flap when the bag is closed?


----------



## Katia

I love the jumbo but I think I'd go for large if I could only get one.


----------



## Pupsterpurse

I voted for the large.


----------



## Luccibag

Meow said:
			
		

> Hello Kitty, I am about 5'4" and when I tried on the bag, it was a little too big for me  and didnt look too good...Also, when you tie the straps to shorten it, does it "scratch" the flap when the bag is closed?


No. The knot does not get in the way at all. Its easy and it stays put. It makes the bag easier to carry. It feels less "heavy" and looks a little less bulky to me. Here is a pic.


----------



## Meow

Luccibag said:
			
		

> No. The knot does not get in the way at all. Its easy and it stays put. It makes the bag easier to carry. It feels less "heavy" and looks a little less bulky to me. Here is a pic.


 
Thanks Luccibag for the photo.. great help !


----------



## kl7474

is too small but the jumbo looks weird

Looking to the experts here - pros & cons of the jumbo v the medium?  I'm 5'3" and am a size 10P and wonder if the Jumbo is too big for me. My SA at Saks said I may not like the length of the chain on the jumbo (too long?). I have a Chanel bag from 2004 that is close to the size of the medium flap - so I'm trying to be practical!?!  thanks ladies!

This is going to be my first Chanel. Either both sizes, I would hardly carry because I'm a full time mother (my elder kid is 4 yrs and the younger is 18 mths old) mostly staying at home.  I only go out for shopping or dining once in a week. 

My dilemma is that Jumbo is slightly too big but on the other hand Medium/Large is too small which can only fit limited stuff.

I'm tall 5'7" and skinny. Most of my bags are of bigger size. The smallest I own is LV Papillon 25. 

Can anybody post the pictures you or celebrity carrying Flap Jumbo or Medium please.

Opinion is highly appreciated. Thanks

I'm planning on getting my first Chanel but not exactly willing to buy it at a brand new price. So I took a look around and found two options that are around the same price. the vintage large jumbo and the more recent 25cm classic flap (medium i think? i'm not too sure because i'm new to chanel) in lambskin. Both are around the same price range and now I just don't know which to choose. I know it's probably a matter of personal preference but I would love to hear your thoughts/opinions about it. TIA!


----------



## Tammy518

I don't think the Jumbo looks weird at all.  If you plan on carrying a lot of stuff and using it on a daily basis, the Jumbo will hold a lot more than the medium.  Plus, I don't really like the double flap of the medium.  It's another step to getting access to your bag.


----------



## cph706

I have a jumbo and it is one of my smaller bags!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Honestly, I have the medium, and _very_ little fits in it. I really consider it more of an evening bag. I'd go for the jumbo if you want to use it as an everyday bag. 

Will you be somewhere you can try them on, and try to fit your "stuff" in them?


----------



## desiree

I like both, and I own a jumbo. I find the medium can only fit the bare essentials and it looks more dainty than the jumbo. The jumbo fits a LOT and is great for everyday use. The proportions of the jumbo give it a much more casual look. Does that help??


----------



## Luccibag

If you feel medium is small already, then I think Jumbo is your best bet.  You can get a lot of use out of it.


----------



## Lisasbags

Geez.....
I want a Jumbo!


----------



## Rockerchic

cph706 said:


> I have a jumbo and it is one of my smaller bags!


 
Ditto! Jumbo all the way!


----------



## Smoothoprter

Totally agree.  Go with the jumbo, it's not too big at all.


----------



## clk55girl

I am 5'2 and the jumbo is a perfect fit!  I had the medium flap and found that I had to stuff it in order to fit all of my items in.  I gave that to my mom and marched right down Chanel and bought a jumbo.  Now, when I compare the two bags side by side, the medium looks like an evening bag to me; it's WAY too small.


----------



## zerodross

i always thought the jumbo was a little too crazy large, but after seeing a whole shelf of them at the boutique, i think they're the perfect size. it's not really as in-your-face-large as i thought it'd be. in fact i thought it was a nice middleground between those tiny purses and a large hobo-style bag. the medium seems too tiny to really fit much whereas the jumbo looks like proper bag that could fit in everything that one would need. so i vote for the jumbo.


----------



## print*model

I'd get the Jumbo.  It's not too big.  In fact, I don't think it's big enough to be called a Jumbo!  They need to make a larger than Jumbo size.


----------



## bellabags

Another vote for the jumbo!  I agree with all the above posts!  I have a jumbo and it holds my wallet, cosmetic bag, cell phone and checkbook holder.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

*jumbo*


----------



## Michele

I also have the medium, and I can't put too much stuff in it.  Although, I love the bag, the jumbo would be more practical.


----------



## chiaoapple

anyone know the retail for a classic jumbo in lambskin? I got one on ebay, but when it came, it was quite damaged plus very possibly fake. I promptly sent it back for a refund.
BUT I loved how the style looked on me (I'm only 5-1), so I'm thinking of checking it out at the boutique (but want to have an idea how much it is so I don't get a sticker-shock face).
Thanks in advance


----------



## allbrandspls

i prefer medium, as jumbo looks huge on me.


----------



## nonnon

I'm eyeing on white caviar classic flag and I can't decide on the size. 
I'm 5"3 and the medium looks great on me while the jumbo looks a bit hugh. However, the medium is too small and not as practical as jumbo. 

I don't plan to use the white flag everyday, I want to use it when I dress up. Do you think the white jumbo will look good with formal clothes? I've read a thread in this forum saying that the jumbo actually looks "smaller" on person if you shorten the strap by "hiding" part of it in the bag. I am wondering whether this is true? Has any of you tried this out?


----------



## spylove22

If this is going to be a "dress up" bag, then I would go for the classic size. It's so pretty.


----------



## sharbear508

If you're planning on using the bag only for dressing up occasions, then I'd suggest the medium. It might fit less than the jumbo, but I would think that you don't need to carry around that much stuff with you on dress-up occasions. The smaller size will look a bit more elegant on your petite frame IMO... 

Either way, what a fun dilemma to have! The medium white caviar classic flap is actually on my wish list right now too...  Good luck with your decision!!


----------



## katie123

sharbear508 said:


> If you're planning on using the bag only for dressing up occasions, then I'd suggest the medium. It might fit less than the jumbo, but I would think that you don't need to carry around that much stuff with you on dress-up occasions. The smaller size will look a bit more elegant on your petite frame...



Ditto.


----------



## Lovey

Totally Agree. I'm 5'7" and sometimes I think my medium looks on the big side!


----------



## ocgirl

I agree on the medium for going out.  For everyday use and if you carry a lot of stuff, then I'd go with the jumbo.


----------



## anno55

how much can the medium hold? Would it be able to hold my wallet, phone, and some makeup? camera?


----------



## piperlu

I think if you're only using it for dress up times, I would go with the smaller bag.  Either would be beautiful though.


----------



## snowwhite

anno55 said:


> how much can the medium hold? Would it be able to hold my wallet, phone, and some makeup? camera?


 
I got a card holder for when I use my smaller bags--it eliminates the need for a wallet.  The phone should fit, and a small makeup bag.  The camera--well, it depends how small it is! 

 I can fit my sunglass case, makeup case, card holder, phone and keys in my medium bags.


----------



## fieryfashionist

The medium can definitely fit a wallet, phone, lipstick, gloss, etc... I prefer the way the medium looks personally, but I do have a jumbo for practicality.  If you shorten the jumbo strap, it does look smaller, and I think it looks great that way.  Since you are planning on using your white bag in the evenings, when you might not be carrying as much, IMO the medium would be a perfect choice.   Good luck!

-Minal


----------



## esteelo1

I have the white jumbo caviar and i love it...for "everyday".  it's not the most convenient though since you're constantly having to flip in open and close to get to your things.  as far as making it shorter, you can do so with all the flap bags (i always do).  just use a small ribbon (like the white ones that chanel uses on their boxes) to adjust the length from the inside of the bag...make sure it's not too long that it sticks out...or too short that you can't tie it into a bow.  i prefer for the bag to drop right where the waist is...it just fits perfectly.


----------



## Edna

I would pick the smaller of the two, since you are only planning to use it on dress-up occasions. I think you'd be able to fit what you need in there. If you were using it for everyday, the Jumbo would definitely be better though.


----------



## nightshade

if you were using it as an everyday bag i'd suggest the jumbo, but since you're not, then go with the medium! i definitely prefer the medium size.


----------



## nonnon

Many thanks for all of your suggestions! They are useful. I'm leaning more towards the medium now.


----------



## biru

I'm looking for a white classic flap and my local store recently received some in medium size and jumbo size.
I've taken a look at them and decided on the medium size one.  But now I'm debating if I should have gotten the jumbo size one.
My reasoning to get the medium one is because I like how it looks when  I carry it on my shoulder better.  The jumbo was too big.  And also I just got a LV epi bowling montaigne GM in ivory so that one will be my big white bag.

But now I'm rethinking it since the medium one doesn't fit that much.  I basically would only be able to put my wallet (I have big wallet), slim cell phone and my keys.  Technically that's all I need but I carry way much more now...

Can you post why you like them medium or jumbo one better?

Thanks


----------



## spylove22

I like way the medium looks better than the jumbo.  I don't carry too many things so it's not a problem. Also, the medium can be a day bag or an evening bag whereas IMO, the jumbo is too large for an evening bag. But I love my jumbo as well, I just use it less often.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I've got the Medium, but I can only use it as an evening bag or when I'm travelling VERY light. Not much fits in it! (Like maybe my compact-size wallet, keys, lipstick, cellphone.)

On the other hand, I agree that the Jumbo can look odd on very tiny, petite women.


----------



## takeoutbox

i like the med. for my frame, and i think med is more versatile for me in the sense that it can be used as a day bag as well as an evening bag.  i don't carry alot with me, typically just wallet, cellphone and keys. so it suits my needs.


----------



## ling0882434

I like med too... I figure if i want a big one, i can get another style, not the flap


----------



## Luccibag

I like the Jumbo because it not only fits more but it doesnt have that other compartment, which I find takes up more room any way.


----------



## biru

Thanks for all of your inputs.  I'm still leaning towards the medium... I'm 5'6" and weigh about 125lb so I'm not petite but not large either (at least not in my opinion )
I think if I am to get jumbo, I'd want it in black or something more durable and still neutral


----------



## missyiovely

I think either size will fit you perfect.  I like the look of the medium more than the jumbo.


----------



## sharbear508

First off, congrats!!!!!!! LOVE white flaps!! 

I think based on your size, you can work either size... 

I am, btw, soooo jealous...I really want one too!!!


----------



## La Pucelle

I think both sizes look great but I prefer the medium (I'm a petite). If you are concerned about what it will fit, you could always use a more compact wallet. I fit a wallet, keys, small mirror, tissues, lipstick and comb in mine with no problem.  I also can fit my cellphone in too.


----------



## snowwhite

I really love the look of the medium--I think it is very elegant.  I like to use my medium sized bags for evening, but for day use, I find the size limits what I can carry too much.  I just got my first jumbo recently, and it is a LOT larger!  It seemed too big on me at first, (I'm 5'4) but I'm getting used to it.  I just love being able to carry lots of stuff!!!


----------



## Skinny

i like both sizes...but i loooove big purses...i am 5'4 around 100 pounds and i have a jumbo hehe


----------



## tweetie

I much prefer the medium for the flaps - I don't like how the jumbo looks on my frame.  I own the white medium flap, and it's really pretty... it does only hold my wallet, keys, compact, cell and lipstick though.  I usually use it for dinner with DH or a lunch/shopping out with the girls.


----------



## Claudia

for me its the Jumbo all the way!    i don't like to spend that much money on a bag i cannot fit alot in...especially if the bag is leather, which to me should be able to fit alot.  My jumbo fits so much......and I love the "unexpected" look of such a classic bag in a larger size.  It is definitely not, however, a large bag visually, its actually what is considered still in the medium family, size-wise.  By the way I'm 5'1" and 106 lbs.


----------



## iqaganda

Medium looks better than jumbo. And jumbo I think on my opinion looks too big not unless, yeah, you carry a lot of stuffs with you.


----------



## Tanja

I love both and that's why I got the Reissue in 227 and the classic flap in medium because I wanted a day and evening bag and the jumbo is to big for an evening bag. I bought a smaller wallet to go with the medium so there's more room for my other things.
But if you like the medium better on your frame than get it.


----------



## kaka

Purse-onality said:


> It is definitely not, however, a large bag visually, its actually what is considered still in the medium family, size-wise.  By the way I'm 5'1" and 106 lbs.



purse onality can you post a pic of you wearing the jumbo im the same height as you, i want to get a jumbo but im afraid it might be to big on me tia


----------



## nonnon

I'm 5"3. I have tried on the jumbo but it doesn't look right on me. I think the classic style looks best in medium and it looks great on me. So I ended up with 2 medium flaps. I can fit the following in my medium flaps:

LV venis clfs
LV white MC coin purse
LV monogram cavas 10 card holder
Chanel two-way cake powder
Lancome lip gloss
Kiehl's lip balm
Samsung cell
Tissue

And there is still room for other small things. IMO it can definately fit more if you stick with compact essentials.


----------



## calisnoopy

Does anyone have side by side comparison pics of the medium vs. jumbo classic flap bag?

Thanks!


----------



## LambLovesChanel

I only have a Jumbo...but if you check ou the reference threads (at the top), you'll be sure to find what you're looking for!


----------



## BagLuver

I'd like to buy my first classic flap.  I definitely want black for my first one, but I'm undecided on the size.  What do you think - Jumbo or Medium?  I'd love to hear what you like/don't like about each.  TIA!


----------



## Triple Crown

I only buy the jumbo size, I find that the medium  is almost filled up by the time I put my wallet in it. I am tall, but if you are petite the jumbo might overwhelm a small frame. The best thing to do it to try on both to see what  feels most comfortable under your arm.


----------



## evychew

I love the medium size, but I think someone took a poll as far as which size the PFers had and it was pretty split even between medium and jumbo.

The medium is a little more versatile in that it can be dressed up an down, but some think that it is too small for their needs.  The jumbo is more casual IMO and can fit a lot more than the medium.  HTH!


----------



## takeoutbox

evychew said:


> I love the medium size, but I think someone took a poll as far as which size the PFers had and it was pretty split even between medium and jumbo.
> 
> The medium is a little more versatile in that it can be dressed up an down, but some think that it is too small for their needs. The jumbo is more casual IMO and can fit a lot more than the medium. HTH!


 
yeah, i took a poll, but if i recall clearly jumbo was the winner.  i would personlly love to have a classic flap in between the med and the jumbo. that's be super ideal.


----------



## BagLuver

I tend to prefer larger bags because I usually carry a lot.  My smaller bags don't get much use because of it.  So that makes me favor the Jumbo.  However, I would also like to be able to dress it up or down.  Is Jumbo too big/casual for evenings?  And I'm 5'4" 110 lbs.  

Thanks for your input!


----------



## takeoutbox

BagLuver said:


> I tend to prefer larger bags because I usually carry a lot. My smaller bags don't get much use because of it. So that makes me favor the Jumbo. However, I would also like to be able to dress it up or down. Is Jumbo too big/casual for evenings? And I'm 5'4" 110 lbs.
> 
> Thanks for your input!


 
jumbo is definitely too big for evenings imo, but is definitely alot roomier than the med. it's a tough call. i really think a girl needs at least one of each.


----------



## ItsMyWorld

I think it's totally a preference. I am pretty tall and I think that the jumbo is more flattering on me personally. I actaully feel as though I *can* dress up or dress down my jumbo but I think that a part of that is the fact that I am taller. I think the bag looks more proportioned on me than the medium or E/W does (though I would carry one for evening.)

I wear my jumbo for some evening things, but not if I have a black tie event. Other than that, I generally think it can work.


----------



## Jayne1

Is the medium (approximately 10" x 6") too large for a formal event?


----------



## evychew

Jayne1 said:


> Is the medium (approximately 10" x 6") too large for a formal event?



No, i think it is the perfect size!


----------



## iqaganda

How tall are you? I'm 5"4 and i bought my first flap in medium, it's perfect!


----------



## IceEarl

for your size, I think Jumbo is more trendy and can be smart looking with tight jeans and long pants, it has a certain kind of "character' look; and medium or e/w is classy and chic looking, can dress up and dowm, with a dress or with Tshirt/jeans; this is what I think.
I pretty much agree with takeoutbox, we should at the end of the day own one each (hehe..) as they are so different...
so just think about your lifestyle now (or for the next one yr or so), which suits you better, get that one first.
let us know yr decision.


----------



## puffy

Jumbo Jumbo!


----------



## kaka

i have both the jumbo & med/large thou i dont use the med/large much i cannot bring myself to sell it.  The jumbo is a bit more casual while the med/large can go from day to evening imo.  Honestly its hard to choose thats why i have both lol


----------



## jen2586

i would take the medium! i know a lot of people love the jumbo, but i personally think the jumbo seems a bit too big, and that the medium seems soo perfect for that design. but it depends on what you like and what you are using it for also


----------



## addicted ali

I vote for Jumbo!  such a great size!  I'm hoping to find that vintage Jumbo one day!  the one that NR always wears... Jumbo's definitely good choice!  funky modern and classy at the same time!  good luck with your decision!


----------



## takeoutbox

i am 5'6 and my initial reaction when i first tried on the jubmo was that it's way to big for me, but eventually it grew on me, but i still don't officially own a jumbo classic flap yet, i opted for the outdoor flap which is about the same size, but definitely more casual and less boxy than the jumbo, which suits my need perfection, i don't intend on wearing the jumbo for dressy purposes at all.


----------



## katie123

I vote for jumbo but if you want medium size, go for reissue in calfskin leather. It's light and the second flap is more manageable.


----------



## lulilu

Definitely jumbo if you want to use it alot -- unless you don't carry much.  My jumbo gets way more use than my 226 reissue, which IMO holds very little.


----------



## BagLuver

Thanks so much everyone for your input!  It has been very helpful!  

I decided to start with the Medium.  I already have a large black Caviar tote which is great for everyday, so I decided that it would be nice to have a smaller dressier bag for dressier occasions.  And I thought that the medium size fit my smaller figure a little better.  I still hope to get a Jumbo, though, at some point!  

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## sheanabelle

I've yet to own either or even try them on. I'm actually deciding between an e/w or medium. It sounds like you're leaning towards the jumbo, it will hold all of your things and I'm sure it will suit your frame perfectly. I think you'll be able to dress it up too, so don't worry about that. good luck.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I have both the medium and jumbo in black caviar, and I love everything about the medium flap - the shape, proportion, etc.  The only thing is, if you carry a lot of stuff, then it may not be as practical, and you may not use it as much.  I see my medium flap as a great going out to dinner, or out somewhere when i don't have to carry much bag, whereas my Jumbo is great for shopping, casual outing, etc. when I need to carry more and want a more casual look... I personally wouldn't use my medium flap as a casual bag. 
Edited to add - Ohhh, I'm glad you decided on the medium flap *BagLuver*!   It's soo gorgeous, and I can't wait to see pictures when you get it!


----------



## nightshade

BagLuver said:


> Thanks so much everyone for your input!  It has been very helpful!
> 
> I decided to start with the Medium.  I already have a large black Caviar tote which is great for everyday, so I decided that it would be nice to have a smaller dressier bag for dressier occasions.  And I thought that the medium size fit my smaller figure a little better.  I still hope to get a Jumbo, though, at some point!
> 
> Thanks again for the help!



heh glad you've decided on the medium! praticality-wise, i prefer the jumbo, but i think the medium usually looks nicer-- it is such a classic, chic and beautiful bag!


----------



## awong10

I thought I had decided on getting on the Classic Flap in medium.  But the more I see the jumbo, the more it appeals to me!  What is your opinion: medium vs. jumbo??  

Does anyone know the dimension of each and also the pricing?  Show me side by side photos of the two if you have! =)

Thanks!!


----------



## ItsMyWorld

Jumbo is $2250 I think the measurements are 12"L 8"H 3".

I think the Medium is $1995(?) 

I have the jumbo and I love it because I can dress it up or down and it easily goes from work to dinner. I love it and I think it's especially perfect for my height. 

The medium seems like more of an evening bag for me.


----------



## xegbl

But I'm petite in size, only 5'. Thus, the jumbo will look 'gigantic' on me. I opt for medium instead


----------



## badol

what is your height?


----------



## Luccibag

If you're feeling that way already, then I say go for the jumbo.  You'll never "outgrow" it.


----------



## iqaganda

If you're tall, go for the Jumbo, if you're petite, go for the medium.

If you wanted something cheaper, go for the medium. Hehe!


----------



## nightshade

the jumbo is by far the more practical size-- if you'll be getting this Chanel as an "everyday" kinda bag, then i suggest going for the Jumbo  whichever you decide on getting, they are both wonderful bags and you can't go wrong with either!


----------



## kaka

i cant choose bet the med and jumbo so i have both LOL .... a few months ago i cant even choose between the silver h/w and gold h/w so i ended with 2 jumbo and 2 mediums with diff h/w   good thing i was able to decide which one works for me and that is the silver h/w so i sold both jumbo & medium with gold h/w otherwise id be dead broke by now LOL


----------



## kaka

btw im 5'1  98lbs and the jumbo looks ok on me i just tie the strap to shorter it a bit


----------



## minami

I vote for jumbo!!


----------



## Roxana

I would say the jumbo... It's more practical and with the same style as the medium. Though it's not for all occasions, more an everyday bag. The medium is the perfect bag for a night out..


----------



## Biondina1003

Jumbo! I'm getting one too...I'm 5'5 and it fits well. Works good with jeans too. Its perfect everyday/work bag.


----------



## chanel-girl

Which do you currently have or prefer? if you have both you can vote for both!!


----------



## queenmab

I picked the large classic. I thought that it was large enought to hold all of the essentials, yet small enough to be dressy still.

Yet, both are beautiful


----------



## chanel-girl

You can also include whether you have GOLD or SILVER hardware or both!!


----------



## sheanabelle

I'm confused, is there a medium flap? Sometimes people refer to a flap as medium/large.


----------



## Iluvbags

I own jumbo flaps.  

I would not carry anything smaller unless it were a gift.  If i spend that much money I need to be able to fit more inside than just two things


----------



## chanel-girl

The size that is refered to as med/large-the size right below the jumbo


----------



## spylove22

I would really love to get a white flap before the increase. I have been staring at my jumbo and medium flaps and I still can't decide which one I like better. I'm 5'3, which one would you pick in white?


----------



## Luccibag

I picked white jumbo because I have one and I love it.  If you can pull off a jumbo, and clearly you can because you have one, then I'd suggest a jumbo.    Of course it all depends on what you want it for.  Its good for every day, but if you wanted something for evenings or to go with summer dresses, I'd say medium (or just get a white caviar clutch for that ) Ok, im not much help here am I. LOL.


----------



## Lola24

I say go with the med/large in white, especially if you already have a jumbo.  The white is so pretty to dress up or down and I just feel like the smaller size is better to dress up with.... more versatile......and not that I particularly like Paris or strive to dress like her..... but I saw a picture of her carrying a medium white flap and it really caught my eye.  I was playing with the style with the madem. lock, new chain, and softer caviar and really really liked it, I'm going to get a brown pst, but the flap was soooo sweet......the pst is just the right bag for me right now.....


----------



## seahorseinstripes

i say jumbo... i'm 5'4" and lovin my jumbo


----------



## spylove22

Lola, the PST in brown is really pretty. I acutally got one in the mail last month and had to return it because there was a huge crease in the leather on the back, it looked like it was the display model and defective too. Where are you getting yours from? I still keep thinking about it, it's a great choice! Too bad the summer is ending and here in NY and I won't be able to use my white flap too much until next year!


----------



## 4Kings

I also say jumbo. I have the jumbo in black and I love the size.  I am 5'2. I am fairly new in the tPF world and the computer world too. LOL 
Please, what does the initials PST, GST and a few other "short" initials mean? I am sorry if I am in the wrong forum,  I hope to showcase my collection as soon as my son helps me...hehehe


----------



## luvparis21

I'd vote for a Jumbo. Like Luccibag said, if you could pull a Jumbo, then you should get a Jumbo.... I found the Jumbo to be very versatile, great for everyday use, and loving every minute of it.


----------



## sheanabelle

I voted for the medium because that's what I have BUT i have been toying with the idea of exchanging it for a jumbo. Of all the pros and cons I have gone through, I will keep the medium because it is more dressy and I want to wear it at night. I have enough totes that hold the same amount as a jumbo so I figured they will do for now.


----------



## clk55girl

I vote for jumbo as well.  I have the white caviar jumbo w/the old chain and it's such a beautiful bag.  I'm about 5'3 barefoot.  I shorten the strap length by tying a bow on the inside.  The strap length really makes a difference in how the bag looks.  G'luck w/your decision!


----------



## Iluvbags

Without a doubt I say JUMBO.

It can be dressed up or down beautifully


----------



## lordguinny

For white I prefer smaller bags (e/w or medium).  The smaller size would be an easy transition from daytime to evening as well.  Perhaps an e/w (although I don't know if they make white e/w anymore).

In any event, out of the two options, I'd go for the medium.


----------



## Lola24

spylove22 said:


> Lola, the PST in brown is really pretty. I acutally got one in the mail last month and had to return it because there was a huge crease in the leather on the back, it looked like it was the display model and defective too. Where are you getting yours from? I still keep thinking about it, it's a great choice! Too bad the summer is ending and here in NY and I won't be able to use my white flap too much until next year!


I'm getting my PST from Saks in Balacynwd PA, I met an SA there that's really great, he had one on hold for me that I had in my hands a few weeks ago and then got a brand brand new one in so put that one on hold for me instead (for electronic gift card event), hopefully it looks even better then the one on display because I thought that one looked great but I'm not going to stress about it  I have a white PST as well and have been using it for most of the summer, it's just working so well for me, the size is great and the straps are comfy, I LOVE the flaps but the chain starts to hurt my shoulder so with the PST's I get the best of both worlds, chain and comfort.  I would love another flap one day though...... I'm actually not too far from NY, hear ya on the white, as much as I want to feel like I can wear white around here year round, the chanel white is just soooooo stark white, I'll do it until October maybe but then my wardrobe starts to change so much that white doesn't even work with what I'm wearing, this was my first white bag though and I totally wouldn't trade it, it's sooooo much fun having a white bag!!


----------



## Clandy

Jumbo for sure unless you don't carry much - then the medium/large is also nice.


----------



## lordguinny

Lola24, perhaps in the winter the stark white would work well as a "winter white"?  I guess I'm lucky because I live in Florida when white is appropriate all year 'round (we really don't get a chance of seasonal clothing here which is a kinda a bummer for those of us who love changing styles).


----------



## Lola24

^^ I know you're lucky in Florida, I'm ok with wearing white as long as it goes with my clothes.....in recent years it's not getting cold in the East Coast NJ until like later December....once I start wearing my sweaters and stuff my clothes just don't go well with white, I have a great creamy white Chloe bag and some other colors that are fine for the winter but the stark white is still a little hard to pull off with the winter clothes and boot KWIM.


----------



## Lola24

lordguinny said:


> For white I prefer smaller bags (e/w or medium). The smaller size would be an easy transition from daytime to evening as well. Perhaps an e/w (although I don't know if they make white e/w anymore).
> 
> In any event, out of the two options, I'd go for the medium.


ITA!


----------



## spylove22

Yup, you FL and CA girls are so lucky, there's no way I could pull off a white bag here in the Northeast in the winter.  So far jumbo is winning...but by a hair!


----------



## gglvs2shop

if you already have a jumbo bag, maybe you should try the medium flap...


----------



## Dragon Girl

I would vote jumbo too...that's the one I'm dreaming about as well


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

I love the medium


----------



## jmen

I'm tall and I bought a white jumbo and returned it due to a defective strap.  I decided on the medium white and love it.  The white jumbo looked like I was attached to a billboard.  Jumbo lovers don't pounce -- yet.  I have a purple jumbo and a 227 reissue and because they are dark colors, they don't seem THAT huge.  It's the starkness of the white that makes it appear SO much bigger.  And yes, the medium white transitions to evening.


----------



## Sina

Jumbo!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

I agree with you Jmen.
The white jumbo really sticks out and the medium is more subtle


----------



## wawayu03

You're not alone. I'm in the same situation as you. I'm petite, 5'3, and also tron between a white jumbo flap or a medium one. Well, since I prefer a roomy and practical bag, I will go for a jumbo.


----------



## Lv2shopp

go for the jumbo size.


----------



## pond23

I voted for the Jumbo. I think it looks great on petite girls. It really depends on how much stuff you like to carry around. I could never fit all my junk into a medium flap. 

-Stephanie (pond23)


----------



## petals12

Well, I voted for the medium flap eventhough I like my Jumbo too.  But with the jumbo, I tend to bump the bag a lot due to the size.  I like the look and feel of the medium flap eventhough I couldn't put as much things as I want to, but it feels good on my shoulder.  The smaller size looks a bit more formal too compares to the jumbo one.  Good luck in your decision...either one will be a good decision.


----------



## chanel-girl

I love the jumbo! I am 4 11" and a size 0 and dont find the jumbo at all big, I think its the perfect sized bag for the basis esstentials for everyday!


----------



## sabster

Jumbo for me as well


----------



## dleesy

white jumbo for me...so beautiful..cannot resist..hehehe


----------



## chanel-girl

Which do you find that you use more, your med. or your jumbo?? personally the med would only work for me for an evening bag when I didnt have a lot to carry. I don't carry much, just the basics but my basics dont all fit in the med! my basics include, my keys with LV key and change holder, my LV pochette wallet, small Prada nylon makeup bag, cell, Chanel sunnies. Actually my Chanel sunnies would take up most of the med! lol It completly depends on what you plan to use it for. I LOVE LOVE the size of teh jumbo, i think its the PERFECT sized bag and can easily go from day to night perfectly!


----------



## gwen10

medium/large - perfect size for this bag.


----------



## mistikat

I just bought the jumbo and I am 5'3". With the strap doubled, the opening is comfortably at my fingertips. Worn cross body messenger, it's just below my hip; still relatively easy to open. I like a very roomy bag and this is smaller than a lot of mine, especially the Nancy Gonzalez tote (which is huge) that I've been carrying since Christmas. But it fits a lot, despite that, probably more than ample for most women.

Hope that helps!


----------



## luvparis21

If the only concern that you have is the chain, there are some threads from probably last week or the week before on how some of tPFers tied the chain with a ribbon under the flap to shorten the chain... That might solve your dilemma...


----------



## chanelfans

jumbo flap is very nice & practical to use.


----------



## sabster

Love the jumbo size


----------



## ldldb

jumbo is definitely the more practical size, but i have a problem with the long chain length on the jumbo b/c i'm 5'3. howevever, depending on which jumbo you are getting, this may not be a problem. The "hybrid" bag in jumbo size has a shorter chain length than the classic jumbo and fits me just fine. HTH


----------



## sheanabelle

The jumbo IS more practical for sure but you have to try them both on and see what works best. For me the jumbo looks too big in my opinion and I'm 5'6. The medium looks perfect, though I wish it held more. So I use totes if I need to carry more than usual. good luck!


----------



## xegbl

I'm 5' and although the jumbo is more preferred by a lot of TPFers, I tried it and it's definitely too large for me. As the flap is a more classic design, I look a bit weird carrying it, especially messenger style. 

I would suggest u trying it out first before deciding on it.


----------



## karrey

The best thing is to go to the store and try them both.I bought my first chanel over the weekend and before i even went to the store i was sure i was going to get the jumbo flap, but i tried it on and it didn't look good on me, so i got the medium even though it doesn't fit much.


----------



## ronsdiva

I was at NM today looking at bags and I tried the jumbo flap and the medium. I am 5'3" and I just had a baby, so 10P I am not (lol). The medium was too small to hold what I need a purse to hold and the strap was not as shoulder friendly when I doubled the chain. The jumbo flap  was great and did not seem too big for me. I was a 10p in the not too distant past and the jumbo would have been fine at that point also.


----------



## chanel-girl

I am a very petite 4 11" and size 0 and I have a jumbo classic and LOVE the size. I don't think it looks to big at all. THE TRICK: you have to drastically shorten the chain by knotting the chain inside.  Making the chain much shorter changes how the bag looks on a shorter gal completly! the actual bag itself is not THAT large compared with a lot of other Chanel styles, espcially totes.  IMO the med is a better evening bag when you dont have much to carry, its just not a practcal everyday bag for most people...


----------



## chanel-girl

petite 4 11" me with my jumbo!


----------



## gglvs2shop

jumbo is such a great size. I'm 5'3" and bought a jumbo, I don't think it's too long for me.


----------



## higgins

Thanks ladies - I went to NM today and tried on both - definitely the Jumbo will work best for me (I'm used to carrying a Speedy 30).  Thursday is EGC so I'll be at Saks when they open!  My other bag is great for evening and this will work for day. thanks again - you're fabulous!


----------



## loungegirl

Hi, I'm very new to Chanel and will be purchasing my very *first* Chanel bag!  Of course, I'm thinking of getting the Classic Caviar Flap (in black and gold) but am indecisive on which size.  I'm about 5'4, petite frame.  Will the large be overwhelming for me?  Is the medium size more of an evening bag?  I'd like to use it for day and night, casual and dressy and hopefully to have a size that will 'grow old' with me... so please let me know which size you think is best!

Also, I will be visiting New York in October.  Is it cheaper to buy Chanel in NY or should I just buy it here in Toronto?  Can someone please post the price of a med and a large Classic Flap in U.S and Cdn $?  

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## ronsdiva

I am 5"3 and just purchased the jumbo caviar classic flap and it does not look too big. It is large enough to use for everyday and I like fairly large bags. The medium flap is quite a bit smaller (to me) and when I get one it will be for day into night and dressier occasions. The jumbo flap is more of a day bag, but it could be dressed up, especially if you get the gold hardware.                                                                                           The price of the classic bags is due to go up November 1, but from other comments I think I have picked up that Canadians have to pay a pretty hefty luxury tax of some kind. The jumbo flap in caviar is currently $2250 US and it is supposed to go up either $300 or $400. I think the medium flap is now $1995 but I might be wrong.


----------



## mscupcake

I don't think there is a general answer to this question.  Some petite women I've seen look fabulous with the Jumbo, others not.  I think the best answer is for you to try it on   The medium is also great for everyday, and I would not consider it an evening bag.  There's one size smaller, the classic pochette (aka East/West) which can be used for evening.


----------



## IceEarl

Do you tend to carry a lot with you when you go out? as I heard the medium flap does not hold a lot... I have a Jumbo as I bring a bit more junk everytime I go out, like an extra small pouch for medicine/thumb drive/makeup.....


----------



## seahorse

I'm 5'5, 100lbs, both the medium and large look good.  However I had to exchange the medium for the large, because it couldn't hold anything besides the wallet, cell phone, car keys, and badge.  I couldn't even fit the lip gloss in there without stretching out the leather, so if you want to use it for daily use,  the medium may be too small......


----------



## Regina07

I think it depends on your style.  There are Chanel wearers of all sizes and heights carrying both medium and jumbos.  I use my medium as evening bag.  It's too small for everyday use.  I also like the e/w.  

Good luck!


----------



## loungegirl

Thanks for all your replies!    I did try both the medium and large Flaps and am still indecisive... but after your replies and searching through some old posts, I may be leaning toward the large as I think the large functions better for both day and night - and not as 'dressy'.

I'd still like to know if I should purchase it in New York... Toronto has 14% tax, not sure how much tax in NY?  What are the prices in the U.S compared to Toronto?


----------



## jeshika

welll, considering the USD is equal to the CAD buying in NY might be a good idea. but prices are going up nov 1st so i dunno...

tax in ny is 8.375%


----------



## joyfishyu

Jumbo will not look big on you. It is such a beautiful and practical bag! Definitely go for it!


----------



## karma_charmer

I am having the same problem! not sure whether to go jumbo or the medium... i keep looking at pics of people using both and i guess it depends on the person  it's a hard one!

is the jumbo too big to use out at night you think?


----------



## the_lvlady

it will depend on how you use your bags. the jumbo/large is a good "everyday bag" as it carries a lot. it can also take you from day to night. 

the medium, however is pretty much an evening bag for me.

so for you first chanel, i highly recommend the jumbo. it wont be too big for you (i'm only 5'3") and the jumbo is just fine. good luck!


----------



## catabie

i am the same height as you but not petite due to my pregnancy..haha...but i do have the jumbo flap and think it's a great everyday bag.  medium does look a little too small on me.  

i would say get them in the states coz canada's tax is outrageous.  the classic jumbo flap is $2250 now without tax. hope this helps and good luck on your purchase!


----------



## feifei87

i agree with everyone here.  I'm 5'4.75 and 105 lbs. and i just bought metallic black flap in the 228 and I love it!  I've tried on a medium classic flap before and it's definitely more of an evening bag since it doesn't carry as much.


----------



## laksalala

i love the jumbo!


----------



## chloe-babe

I find the medium fine for daytime too . I dont tend to lug alot of stuff around with me, so at 5.2 inches, its the perfect bag, but I am tempted by a Jumbo too!!! so im not much help lol ;D


----------



## Mikan

I am just under 5'4" and I prefer the medium.  I like the classic flap shape in a smaller size -- the jumbo just looks too big to me!


----------



## luv4bags

Love my Jumbo flaps, and I'm 5'2.  It's all a matter of preference.


----------



## jmen

I'm tall 5'9 and I've strunk 2 inches no thanks to multiple spinal surgeries so I'm certainly tall enough to warrant a jumbo.  It's a big bag.  I have one in purple and I sure wish it was a medium.  That's me, though.  

The medium will hold a wallet, checkbook, keys, lipstick it's little center lipstick compartment -- and that's about it.  The medium transitions into evening with ease.  (The e/w holds the same as my medium and I carry mine day or evening.)  A jumbo, add in a cell phone, ipod, brush, the refrigerator, if you wish (just kidding on the fridge).

I would not carry the jumbo to a wedding or dressy occasion.  It's just too big.  I want an accessory.  Something that compliments what I'm wearing, not overpowering.  (Just my opinion and I'm sure others will say hooey.)


----------



## bagchic1

I have always been LV addict but ready to convert to Chanel.  Since Im buying my first Chanel, I plan to stay with the classic flap.  I was at NM for an hour but could not decide if I should get the medium or the jumbo.  The SA recommended the jumbo in caviar with classic chain.  They also have it in lamb skin with the new chain (no leather thread).  Please help me decide.

By the way do you know if the classic flap wallet comes in caviar?  The SA said it only come in lambskin.  Im just worry if it will be durable.


----------



## chloe-babe

I would go Jumbo, its a beautiful bag


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Jumbo!


----------



## LBC

I recently had the same issue.  I couldn't decide between the M/L and the Jumbo.  The M/L looked like the perfect size and the Jumbo always looked a little big on.  But in the end, I went with the Jumbo because it fits all of the stuff that I normally carry.  So, maybe you should think about what you're getting this bag for.  Also, what other chanel do you have?  It may help to know what other bag you have.  Good luck with your decision!!


----------



## Mystiletto

I have a medium/large and only carry it for evening because it doesn't fit much.  I would go with jumbo if it looks okay on you!


----------



## Clandy

Jumbo.  The medium is cute but does not hold much.


----------



## bagchic1

LBC said:


> I recently had the same issue. I couldn't decide between the M/L and the Jumbo. The M/L looked like the perfect size and the Jumbo always looked a little big on. But in the end, I went with the Jumbo because it fits all of the stuff that I normally carry. So, maybe you should think about what you're getting this bag for. Also, what other chanel do you have? It may help to know what other bag you have. Good luck with your decision!!


 
Thanks you all for the feedbacks.  I felt the same way.  The M/L looked so cute and I don't carry much stuff beside my wallet and cell phone but the SA thought the M/L was too traditional and the jumbo is more in style.


----------



## bagchic1

Mystiletto said:


> I have a medium/large and only carry it for evening because it doesn't fit much. I would go with jumbo if it looks okay on you!


 
I'm 5'7 so both bags looked okay on me.  Should I get the old chain or new chain.  The SA said the new chain is not as comfortable.


----------



## nestle

I got a M/L classic flap. It's really cute. I'm 5'5. The size is just perfect for me. I don't use the bag often and don't carry much stuff.


----------



## thegraceful1

Jumbo, old chain= classy style and new chain= edgy


----------



## chanelbaby

I'd go for the jumbo, hoping to spot a beige lambskin one myself


----------



## kasmom

Jumbo is both beautiful and practical.


----------



## msjenn

jumbo if you want it for day and night and m/l if you are looking for more of an evening bag.


----------



## boslvuton

If this is your first Chanel and you want something thats timeless that can be dressed up or down and just looks great all the time, I'd go with the Jumbo in caviar leather!  Not only is it a classic, but it will hold everything, looks amazing, and will last the test of time!  Also it doesnt hurt that caviar leather is much easier to maintain than the lambskin!  Good luck on your decision!


----------



## Mikan

I got the medium but I was debating between the small and medium.  I decided the bigger size was a better choice -- so if you are torn between the medium and jumbo, I'd recommend the jumbo.  I'd also get the caviar since I like the old chain and the caviar is easy to take care of.  Good luck with your decision!


----------



## juicyguccipucci

Go for the jumbo caviar!  Its the classic flap i chose and i dont regret it.  The caviar is easy to take care of and the jumbo fits so much for stuff.


----------



## shop_princess

JUMBO caviar with the classic chain!!!


----------



## Ishino

Another vote for jumbo


----------



## bagchic1

Thanks you all.  It sounds like classic jumbo caviar flap is a winner.  I'll get it before the price increase next week.


----------



## rgirl

I decided to go with jumbo myself too.  You'll love it!


----------



## sheanabelle

jumbo in caviar.


----------



## addicted ali

Jumbo for sure... its the best size of the flaps for everyday IMHO... good luck!


----------



## akina3

Hello all, pls would you advise me if i should get the medium or Jumbo Flap Classic, choose only one 

I'm not very tall, 157cm, I like to use the bag both day and for evening...


----------



## keodi

akina3 said:


> Hello all, pls would you advise me if i should get the medium or Jumbo Flap Classic, choose only one
> 
> I'm not very tall, 157cm, I like to use the bag both day and for evening...


 
well, since you're looking to use it for both day and evening then I say get the med/large since the jumbo is a little too big for evening...


----------



## *Lo

if you want to use it for evening i guess the med/large as keodi said...although I am in love with the jumbo so much more.


----------



## bagchic1

*Lo said:


> if you want to use it for evening i guess the med/large as keodi said...although I am in love with the jumbo so much more.


 
Lo - I like both bag but you should go with what you love more.  The M/L is not very roomy so you can't stuff much in there except your wallet and cell phone.


----------



## akina3

Thank you, all, i like your honest replies.

does anyone know how much does a jumbo caviar flap cost in europe now?

how about reissue medium's price too?


----------



## chanelbaby

When I first saw the title, I immediately thought get a Jumbo but then you said evening..........M/L would be fine really.


----------



## ronsdiva

I like the jumbo since it can really function as a day bag and, especially in gold hardware, could work for some evenings as well. The ML is really only good as a day bag if you are one of those people who do not really carry alot in their purses during the day. I would try both on in a store and see which one really "speaks" to you.


----------



## Mikan

I prefer the medium but you will get both opinions here -- I second the suggestion to try on the bags and see which one you like better on yourself.


----------



## 1999

medium for sure!  especially if it's mainly for evening.  i think jumbo is too big for a night out.


----------



## missisa07

*Lo said:


> if you want to use it for evening i guess the med/large as keodi said...although I am in love with the jumbo so much more.


I agree.  

I really do love the jumbo more myself, and would never get the med/lrg because I find it too small.  The jumbo is such a statement piece.  I wear mine at night!  I probably wouldn't wear it to a very formal event since it is large, but I truly do love mine.


----------



## Pias

Jumbo!
price=$2250+400= $2650.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Medium/Large Flap since u need it for evening too. Jumbo size may not be ideal for that.


----------



## tt_81

for evening/day use I'd go with m/l, the jumbo is too big for evening use imo.


----------



## SWlife

Pias said:


> Jumbo!
> price=$2250+400= $2650.


 
I'm confused- what does the "+400" part mean?


----------



## pinkrose

akina3 said:


> I like to use the bag both day and for evening...



That statement says it all. I pick the Medium since it can pull it off. Jumbo seems more like a day/casual wear bag.


----------



## Luccibag

Medium/Large is a really tight fit for daytime.


----------



## chanelspell

I like more the shape of the med'/large: more true to the original plus the fact it's got the double flaps!.if you choose caviar leather then why not use it during day too? now if you need a bag to carry more in then I guess the jumbo!


----------



## chloe-babe

the 400 dollars is referring to the recent increase I think, making the new price 2650 dollars 

It works out about 1325 great pritish pounds right now.

I adore the medium, but just found it too small for me personally, and I adore small bags (its just the double flaps that prevent getting much in)

Let us know what your decision is going to be


----------



## delilahds

I know a lot of people would love jumbo but I'm a med type of girl for everyday stuff. I only like jumbo red's...


----------



## SWlife

chloe-babe said:


> the 400 dollars is referring to the recent increase I think, making the new price 2650 dollars
> 
> It works out about 1325 great pritish pounds right now.
> 
> I adore the medium, but just found it too small for me personally, and I adore small bags (its just the double flaps that prevent getting much in)
> 
> Let us know what your decision is going to be


 Thanks Chloe-babe! Just makes it more painful to contemplate, doesn't it?


----------



## akina3

wow, i super love u all babes...for your genuine comments.
yeah, i wish i have all the money in the world to not have to make decisions, choices...well, the statement says it all, carry on thinking...


----------



## 2.55

The $400 is the price increase from November 1st.   The Jumbo Caviar now goes for $2650 and $2350 for the M/L.


----------



## ItsMyWorld

I think the Jumbo works for some evening events. I'd never wear it to say, a black tie event but I've worn it to other stuff. I think the medium is more traditionally evening though... but I think the jumbo is a better "value."


----------



## IceEarl

If you don't bring alot with you then a med/large will be fine..
Since I like to bring the world with me I have chosen a Jumbo, for me med/large is only good if I am sure I am just going out for a meal and do nothing else...HTH


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

I love my jumbo - did you decide?


----------



## louisa991

im planning to buy THE Classic Caviar Flap Bag 
but i cant choose between the JUMBO size or the medium size
and also should i buy it in red or black or white?
omgawd im really cannot choose =P








 jumbo red







 mediuml red






 medium black






 jumbo white


----------



## tarabag

I personally don't like the Jumbo just because I think it's too big. But I also don't carry around that much stuff.. so I guess that also contributes to the reason why I don't like the Jumbo too much. For me, the medium is the perfect size. It can be casual but it can also be used for the night out.
I think red is usually really hard to come by. But if you do get your hands on a red flap then DEFINITELY go for it!!!
I like black because if it gets dirty you can't even tell!! hehe
good luck! and keep us updated on what you decide to get


----------



## kaka28

i have both medium and jumbo.  i love them both equally.

for the medium i love wearing it with single chain.  but it doesnt hold much.

since i got my jumbo  havent used my medium cos it holds tons.

i will choose jumbo as your first.  if you can find red i will get that if not black is so nice too.  both of mine are black with gold h/w.

you wont have problems find black so if you come across the red buy it first.


----------



## bagmad73

The size really depends on what you are planning to use it for and how much you carry around with you? My first was a medium flap as I felt the jumbo looked too big on me. Now I have a jumbo and love it because it holds so much more!!!! 
As for the colour, black is always classic but red is hard to find. So these two get my vote.
Let us know what you get!!!


----------



## jmen

I'm with Tarabag and prefer the medium -- well now because of my ailing back but my first Chanel was a black medium classic and believe me this size can work a wedding, formal affair, dinners, funerals.  It's an anytime, and place purse -- and mine has gold hardware, again a touch dressier.

Black can be easily be found, so if you see red -- go for the red.  I classify it as a basic along with black and white.


----------



## Moonstarr

I think it does depend on how much you carry. I purchased a medium flap first and since I carry a long wallet, I only could really fit that in there and my cell phone and not much else. So then I bought a Jumbo which fits everything I need. For me, I think the medium will be a nice "going out" bag, whereas the Jumbo will be a nice everyday bag.

As for colour ... you can't go wrong with classic black!


----------



## ItsMyWorld

I love the jumbo. I don't carry the medium for day use b/c frankly, I think it is too small (for me.) I am also tall and so evening aside, I just think the medium is a bit disproportionate to my height.


----------



## Alaska

Jumbo's and 228's for anything. lol~~~~but I've always been a big bag girl- love to have room in my bag for whatever, I get annoyed if my bag gets too cluttered and is stretching at the seams!

Love the pictures you posted~!


----------



## ronsdiva

The jumbo is perfect as a day bag. The medium, for me, is not large enough for my day bag. If you don't carry much in your purse the medium is a godd day into night bag.


----------



## delilahds

Have you tried them on for size?
For a classic bag the jumbo was too big for me. The medium was perfect and looked more "classic" compared to the jumbo.
My dream bag is the jumbo red in lambskin.
My classic bag is black med cav with g/h (I've always thought g/h to be classier.)


----------



## BacardiGirl

I like the jumbo...wish I could afford it!


----------



## Celia_Hish

I have both med/large flap and i intially prefer the med then realise the size is very limited. Then i got a jumbo one and love it as it can stuff more.

Black is the classic and u won't go wrong with anything but white is hard to maintain due to the color.  As for red, i don't think u can find any in the stores right now as it's a seasonal color, u either have to find them on ebay or consignment shops.


----------



## minami

I thikn jumbo is good for work and everyday whereas like the others said,, medium does not fit that much esp since I also carry a long rather big wallet.. it's up to u..I think you should get both eventually 

As for colour, I'm really liking white right now  , btw, in the pics you posted, the colour of the bags next to Sienna Miller (red medium) of those flaps, is that light pink or salmon? it's suuuuuch a yummy colour!


----------



## Fairladyz

personally i prefer the medium.. (hooray! i just got one!) as i am rather petite so the jumbo will look too big for me.. 

depending on your build and what u gotta carry...


----------



## LVCRAZED

Jumbo!!!!!!!!!!! I just got mine last wk. & I love it!!! I was surprised to see how much it holds. If you need room for alot of things, then the jumbo is the way to go!!! 

GL!!


----------



## pinkrose

trust me, whichever you get now, you will want to get the other later on. if you're more of a casual person, get the jumbo. If you're the dressy type, get the medium. I would get the jumbo though, but again, that's because I have the medium and not the jumbo.


----------



## mawsey

jumbo - i love the proportions and think it looks a lot edgier and younger than the medium.


----------



## kimalee

for an everyday bag, I vote for the Jumbo in black (unless you can find red!).  If you're looking for something for evenings or just a smaller bag, then I like the look of the medium in black....


----------



## crazyme

both hahaha. it actually depends on you if you carry a lot, you need the jumbo size, but if not, med flap is ok.


----------



## KDB

Last year before the price increase I bought the md/lg since I am quite small and I thought the Jumbo was too big for me.  I used it a bit and realized it is too small for everyday.  I now use it as an evening/going out bag.
I have since bought the jumbo in brown lambskin.  It is a great everyday and it is nice as a causal evening bag (with jeans and a blouse).  

If you want the bag for evening -md/lg.
If you want the bag as an everyday/all purpose bag - jumbo

Let us know what you decide!  I like your pics at the start!


----------



## thegraceful1

Moonstarr said:


> I think it does depend on how much you carry. I purchased a medium flap first and since I carry a long wallet, I only could really fit that in there and my cell phone and not much else. So then I bought a Jumbo which fits everything I need. For me, I think the medium will be a nice "going out" bag, whereas the Jumbo will be a nice everyday bag.
> 
> As for colour ... you can't go wrong with classic black!


 
Agreed, IMO the jumbo flap is a great everyday bag


----------



## danyell

hello! i'm about to turn sixteen soon, and I've always wanted the classic chanel flap bag. I  just can't decide on which size would better suit me. the medium/large, or the jumbo. I'm 5'3" and around 104 lbs. so which size do you think would be better for me?

oh. and another dilemma. I've also been searching for the perfect yellow purse. and now that some of the other TPFers have found that beautiful yellow flap from the chanel boutique in hawaii, i've been craving it!

so basically, do you think for my birthday I should get the classic black flap or should I hold off on that and get the yellow because it's limited edition?

if you could help me out that would be great !


----------



## cchan83

I think the jumbo flap will look good on you. You can't go wrong with either size because they are all beautiful.


----------



## venusfly

Well, you are small/petite so I would say the Medium would suit your frame best BUT if you carry a lot of stuff then the Medium is not a good choice as it does not fit a lot.  You have to be realistic and consider how much stuff you carry versus the aesthetics of which bag looks better on you. Good Luck!


----------



## kimalee

love the jumbo!


----------



## nutnutnut

I'm size 10 and I think Jumbo flap is too big on me (I'm not sure what is your size) ,anyway,I think it depends on how many things that you are usually carrying around.
I can post the picture of my Jumbo vs. M/L ,they are both Cavier.
Hope it helps


----------



## crazyme

oh!there's a big size difference between the Jumbo and the med/large flap. i wish there is something in between. 

im 5'4" 108lbs. i own a white jumbo caviar, at times i feel like it looks too big for me, but since i carry a lot of stuff, i definitely lean towards the jumbo. although, im still planning to buy a med/large flap for times wherein i wont carry too much things. 

channel classic flaps, whatever size it is, is very tempting.


----------



## yingluo

i think you should buy medium/large size classic flap.
 im 5'5'' and around  130 lbs, and i do think the jumbo size is too large for me.

btw, you are young now, m/l size will looks cute on you.~~~  ^^


----------



## babevivtan

both are great!  if i were you, i'd get a jumbo cos, hmm...young gals can get away with bigger bags for a casual look and when I was younger, I have loads of stuff in my bags so a bigger bag was good for me, not that I am v neat now either =)


----------



## boongkee

one vote 4 jumbo


----------



## lotusflwr

If you carry a lot of stuff, go for the jumbo!!  I'm 5'2" and size 00 and have no regrets about getting the jumbo as I planned to use it for a day bag.   If you want a bag for evenings or if you don't carry too much stuff, then the m/l should be the perfect size.


----------



## danyell

thank you everyone for the input! :]
and nutnutnut thank you for the pictures for comparison!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I don't think you can go wrong with either option.   For me, the Jumbo is more of a day/casual chic kind of bag, whereas the medium flap can be dressed up and/or function as a day bag if you don't carry a lot.   I guess I'm strange in that I normally get dressed, find a bag, and whether it is a Jumbo or medium/large, carry what I need to according to what the bag can hold haha.  

The yellow glazed lambskin flap is absolutely stunning (I was lucky enough to get my hands on one), but I don't know if I would have purchased that bag had I been purchasing my first Chanel.  

As for the debate over size/what bag looks better, I guess it depends, but I feel as if I pull both off equally well and I'm certain you would too (I'm 5'5", around 125lbs).  It's best to try on both sizes, and see how you feel.  

I think a black caviar flap (as you mentioned), would be a fabulous choice!   If you plan to wear the bag as more of a dress up type of bag, maybe the medium would be best, but if you want your bag to hold a lot/function as a day type bag, the Jumbo is unparalleled IMHO.   Happy shopping!!


----------



## BagLuver

I have both, and I use them for different things.  I use my Med/Large more as an evening bag.  The Med/Large does not hold enough for me to use everyday, but it's perfect for dressier occasions. The Jumbo I use as a day bag.  The Jumbo holds a ton!  It's too big to use as an evening bag, though (IMO).  

The Jumbo is large, but I don't think it is too big for you.  I personally like big bags.  I think it depends on how much you carry and what you want to use the bag for.


----------



## sammiekat

I think the med/large flap would suit you best based on your size.

If you really want the yellow flap- wait for it- you can always get a classic flap whereas the yellow flap is only available for a limited time. It just depends if you think you will get a lot of use of the yellow vs. the black.

Personally if I had to choose, I'd get the black classic flap.


----------



## Orchidlady

I think the jumbo flap would look great on you. Personally, I've faced the same dilemma as I was getting my first Chanel. At the end, I've opted for the Jumbo size instead because I carry a big wallet (LV French Purse) and a huge cellphone (Sidekick LX) but the medium-large was ONLY able to fit those two items and NOTHING else.


----------



## BagNuts

my bf's going to hk nextweek, and he is asking what i want, i said the LV trevi, but i just remembered i dont have a chanel bag yet so now i have decided to get the chanel  classic flap bag, though i have never seen one before, i mean on a person with my height, im only 5''1 so im thinking maybe the jumbo is too big for me? but im used to bringing big bags ( 12-18 inches in lenght), so this is the measurement of the medium and jumbo classic flap bags (im sure you guys are very familliar with it)

Medium - 10&#8243; x 6&#8243; x 2.5&#8243; - $1,595.00
Jumbo - 12&#8243; x 8&#8243; x 3&#8243; - $1,695.00 Caviar

theres not much of a difference but i would definitely want to hear what you guys have to say, is there anyone there with the same height as mine and has a classic flap bag?

thanks! would love to hear your opinions


----------



## kicksarefortwids

jumbo!  it's an edgier less ladylike look and a more convenient size.


----------



## kimalee

I prefer the Jumbo, but I think you have the prices wrong!  I think the Jumbo in Caviar is closer to $2500....


----------



## forchanel

Yeah those are the old prices. Jumbo is 2650 now I believe and the medium is... 2350?  Check the reference library.


----------



## soundjade

i love the jumbo but i think it may be a bit overwhelming on you ... i'd stick with the medium. it would look more elegant imo 
and yeah, the price for jumbo is $2,650 or $2,695 i believe. i think the former.
not sure about the medium, but the large is $2,350 so I would think the medium is $1,995.


----------



## stp2683

I'd go with the medium too. To save you the effort, here is the pricing (I copied this out of the reference library):

November 2007
The Classic Flap Bag comes in three sizes:
Small - 9" W x 5.5" H x 2" D - $2,295.00 for Caviar + $100.00 more for lambskin
Medium - 10" x 6" x 2.5" - $2,395.00 Caviar + $100.00 more for lambskin
Jumbo - 12" x 8" x 3" - $2,650.00 Caviar + $100.00 more for lambskin
======================================== ===========
The sizes for the Reissue 2.55:
A302224: - The Baby 7.5 W x 5.75 H x 1.75 D inches $1795
A302225: - Small 9.75" x 7.06" x 2.16" $2,250.00
A302226: - Medium 11" x 8" x 2.5" $2,695.00
A302227: - Large 12.25" x 9.18" x 2.5" $2,850.00


----------



## lotusflwr

I'm 5'2", under 100 lbs, and I'd say go for the jumbo if you need the space!!  I'm definitely a "big bag" girl esp during the daytime so I need way more space than the medium.

It doesn't seem like there's a big difference in the dimension b/t jumbo and medium when you just look at numbers, but the medium fits significantly less stuff so you should consider that.  Reason is mainly that the medium flap has an extra flap inside whereas the jumbo does not.  HTH!


----------



## tinazach

_JUMBO _

_I'm 5'1" - 105lbs. I compared the JUMBO & Medium earlier today. Surprisingly enough, the JUMBO isn't as overwhelming on a petite frame as I imagined. I ordered the JUMBO Black Caviar w/Gold & it will be my first Chanel...Can't Wait!_

_If you're looking for an everyday bag go for the JUMBO. It's easy to get your things. If you're looking for a bag to be used occassionally get the Medium...remember there is the interior flap. __BOTH are great choices though! _


----------



## RRSC

I'd go for the jumbo. I made the horrible mistake of only buying the medium flaps when I first started buying Chanel and I NEVER use them anymore!  You really can't fit anything in them! I learned my lesson and now I only buy jumbos.


----------



## I-shop

jumbo all the way. The size is perfect!


----------



## injenue

sorry to hijack... when you all mentioned too small to carry things... how small is it really? i'm trying to decide between med/lge and jumbo... i carry a long wallet.. phone.. keys and sometimes handcream and tissue ... so will it fit in a medium?
the bag i'm after is the distressed caviar hybrid... and apparently it's very soft and can fit a bit more?


----------



## cchan83

I love the medium cuz jumbo is too big for me. You can't go wrong with either black / white. Red is a rare find.


----------



## celialan

Could you guys tell me the price of each in usa?


----------



## cammy1

i prefer medium- but i may get a jumbo later on but i am scared it will look strange on me


----------



## fufu

It depends on how much things you carry. It depends on which bag suits your body frame the best too. I haven't see the exactly real classic flap bag yet though.


----------



## jeshika

i have the medium in white caviar and love it! it's just the right size! i bought the black caviar jumbo awhile back and ended up returning it because i thought it looked too big... now i've got a hankering for another classic flap in black and am torn between the medium and the jumbo... i think i'll go with the medium just because it's the right size for me and all my stuff...


----------



## babevivtan

pinkrose said:


> trust me, whichever you get now, you will want to get the other later on. if you're more of a casual person, get the jumbo. If you're the dressy type, get the medium. I would get the jumbo though, but again, that's because I have the medium and not the jumbo.



Oh pinkrose, I totally second that!!!!  I am so happy to get the S/S08 reissue in size 225 (slightly bigger than the med, I think) and I am sure even now, that I wld have that over a jumbo.   And now that I have it, I want a 2nd bag (my 2nd choice) - a jumbo in caviar (altho I so love lamb) for daily/'rough' (tho how cld I bear to be rough on a Chanel?!) use.  Tell me I am NOT greedy


----------



## Lola

I think the Jumbo is much more practical.  It can hold make-up, a camera, cell phone and still have a little a extra room.  I feel you really have to cram a medium to get the same stuff in or decide what you need to leave out.


----------



## e_pinpin

I had the same dilemma, I love the med/large for its look but i don't wanna just get it as a going out bag i wanna be able to use to daily too 

So i decided to get the black e/w flap with gh for going out (can't justify spending so much more on the med/large for similar look and storage capacity) also hubbie and SA told me e/w looks dressier and would be great for dinners and nightouts

now i'm planning to get the black jumbo in sh so i can use it as an everyday bag

So, i guess i skipped my favourite (the med/large) altogether and got something that i can really make use of.

So i'm all for jumbo!!! (and e/w of course)

I think I made the right decision and i couldn't be happier  good luck!!!


----------



## tulip618

I prefer the medium too!!Jumbo is way to big!!!! I hope to get one too! Start saving $$$!!!


----------



## angelicdust

i just got the jumbo and i wished that i had purchased the medium instead

so...MEDIUM!


----------



## lotusflwr

injenue said:


> sorry to hijack... when you all mentioned too small to carry things... how small is it really? i'm trying to decide between med/lge and jumbo... i carry a long wallet.. phone.. keys and sometimes handcream and tissue ... so will it fit in a medium?
> the bag i'm after is the distressed caviar hybrid... and apparently it's very soft and can fit a bit more?



Sounds like a jumbo would be better for you, esp with the long wallet...


----------



## venusfly

My first bag was a Jumbo because initially I thought the Medium was just waaaay too small to be practical.  BUT I much prefer the look of the Medium, aesthetically speaking.  So I forced myself to downsize what I carry around. Now that I've trained myself to carry around less "stuff" the Medium is the size I prefer.


----------



## Sina

If you are tiny like MK, I would go with the medium. The jumbo doesn't look right on her. I would get black. I have black and white jumbo but I love my black 1000X more than my white. Good luck finding red, it's very highly sought after and completely sold out.


----------



## Sina

injenue said:


> sorry to hijack... when you all mentioned too small to carry things... how small is it really? i'm trying to decide between med/lge and jumbo... i carry a long wallet.. phone.. keys and sometimes handcream and tissue ... so will it fit in a medium?
> the bag i'm after is the distressed caviar hybrid... and apparently it's very soft and can fit a bit more?



I don't think it will fit. You would probably be able to fit your wallet, phone, keys (depending on how many keys you have) and maaaaybe tissue. In my medium, I could only fit my long wallet and my phone. When you take stuff out, it's always a pain because you have to move other things aside instead of just throwing it back in.


----------



## purly

I think the caviar Jumbo is the best overall bag that Chanel has made.


----------



## RRSC

I personally love the jumbo size. When I first started buying Chanel I only bought the medium size and now I really regret it. I NEVER use them bcuz they are just too small and I can't fit much in it. I also use a long wallet and once I put my wallet in there all the space is gone! So i say go for the jumbo if you plan on using it everyday


----------



## I-shop

jumbo. Black is very easy to maintain and also timeless.. white gives you very different look. I have black&white jumbo and love both with different reasons... The red look stuning.. hopefully they produce that color again and I'm on the list!

M/L is also nice for evening..I'd love to get one in black with GH.. but now now


----------



## LVaznGRL

I have the black caviar med/large flap and I love the size, despite the fact that it doesn't hold very much and I tend to pack my entire life in my purse. The jumbo was just way too overwhelming on me.


----------



## BagLover21

i love my jumbo. i carry it during the day and out at night!


----------



## sweetprincess

Hey,

I hv 1 XL jumbo which is a vintage. I just bought my jumbo classic yesterday and I miss the size for my XL already. The jumbo is only enough to hold my LV long wallet/make up pouch and cell phone . The jumbo is good for ladies with long/big wallet as the medium/large dont seem to be able to hold much.


----------



## angelsky

I know its a little early to be talking about Fall, but I am keen to put my name on the wait list, but I dont want to keep harassing my SA about changing my mind on sizes.

Which should I put my name down for?  The medium or the Jumbo?  Currently I have the 226 for the reissue and I think its a good size for me, 225 is too small.  So I am basing on the 226 to make a comparison to the classic ones, would it be medium or Jumbo?  I know the Jumbo may hang too big on my build, I am about 5"1, but it seems many of the tfpers are petite but they look good in the jumbo too.  So should I just go for the Jumbo?

In addition, I hear that there is going to be brown, blue, red and grey coming out.  What is a classic color that I should go for?

I have the e/w pochette in black caviar, the red caviar with bijioux chain medium (which is coming soon), the black metallic reissue 226 g/hw/.  I thought about getting red initially since its such a hard to come by color, but I was thinking in jumbo maybe too loud, plus I already have the medium red with bijoux on the way, so I thought about grey, which seems gives quite a cool kind of color and is so easily matched with all my stuff, blue seems quite hard to match.  

Any opinions?  I mean, I can't get both, life sucks .  If I were to get both red and grey, I may just go for 1 patent that seems to be coming for fall too, or just to cruise and wait for after fall.


----------



## I-shop

I'm a 5"1 too but not petite :shame: so Jumbo work out good for me. I think the medium is too small for everyday use. But its good for evening, on the other hand, jumbo is too big for party/evening. 

In term of color, I prefer red, because this fall shade of red is different from the caviar. this is more deep red. but I think grey is also a safe option since, greis is the new black, isn't it?  I think i'm not helping you ush:


----------



## angelsky

thanks, i am looking for a everyday bag, since jumbo can go from day to night for casual dinners.  but i think likely i will only be able to carry it with both chains rather than single drop.  initially i was quite hesitant, but i notice that because the bag kind of flatten and slouches itself, its less structured, making the jumbo look a little smaller 

its indeed tempting to get both.  sigh ~~~~.  especially with the new price increase every now and then.  soon chanel will be beyond me.

i saw someone's modelling pictures of the brown lambskin last year, it was really beautiful, not the dull brown, but the caramel type of brown.

btw, you mean you've seen the new fall red?  wow.


----------



## angelsky

btw, if the grey is the one on the anniversary reissue.  i am a goner.  thats such a classy one.


----------



## bagalogist

Novice to Chanel world. Thinking of buying my 1st chanel classic flap. I am 5'2",  is the jumbo too big for me?

Med size can't hold much, considering my bulky wallet, pda, cellphone, tissue,.... but it is elegant for both day and night.

Jumbo size can even hold my baby's diaper and diaper wipe, but is it too casual for something like wedding dinner?

gold or silver HW? is the gold chain too mature and formal for daily use? while the silver too casual for night? Guess i can't afford to own too many chanel and trying to maximise my chanel's mileage, for all occasion, day and night Or is this wishful thinking?

thanks a bunch


----------



## anez

I don't think the silver is too casual, but then for me it's all about matching with my jewellery and I don't wear yellow gold. I think you should decide the HW based on your existing wardrobe/accessories and what would fit better overall.

In terms of size-for-you, visually, you should probably try them on at your nearest Chanel store, I have been very surprised at how even a small size difference in a purse can look on me (I'm 5'4 and a size 4), but everyone is different and everyone's personal aesthetic is different, so you may love how petite an oversized bag makes you look, or you may prefer how chic the smaller bags appear on you.

...As to what it can hold... Maybe this is the opinion of someone who does not have kids, but could you really live with yourself if you kept diapers in a Chanel?  The difference in formalness between the Jumbo and the classic is, in my opinion, quite big, so it's hard to buy just one Chanel to cover all eventualities. 

Some food for thought for you, at least. ...And you haven't even started talking leathers or colors yet.


----------



## jellybeanz

My first was a med/large with silver hardware. I generally wear silver/white gold/plat jewelry so I thought the silver HW would look better. I love the jumbo but I think it's really casual and *really* big (I'm 5'4" size 0/2), and I wanted something I could use for evening as well.

If you're looking for something that can work as a diaper bag I'd look at something like the GST.


----------



## bagalogist

I guess I am desperate to maximise on my investment. I don't mean to use it as diaper bag, but just to throw in one diaper in case of emergency  And I should graduate from diaper changing once and for all, after having been thru it 4 times!

So can the med/large store most of your neccesities for regular day wear? i am just afraid that if i buy the med size and it can't hold some of my stuffs, it may just end up sitting pretty in the closet. I don't want to buy a Chanel just for dinner as i don't go out that often, i just hope that the jumbo can pass as a dinner bag occasionally, or would ppl know i am just a dummy in the chanel world  trying too hard ?


----------



## ronsdiva

Bagalogist, I decided by going to a store and trying on the sizes. I understand what you mean re: wanting something that could hold 1 diaper in an emergency/special circumstances. I don't carry any purses that don't allow me to carry a diaper and some wipes if I had to run out of the house for a quick errand.

If you want something for a day bag, I would look at the jumbo. It would carry all of your needs. You could wear it to a wedding if necessary. I wold not take it to a formal night wedding, but you could pull it off if necessary at a day wedding. I am probably going to get the m/l flap to use as a weekend/night out bag. The inner flap takes up alot of room, though there are spaces to tuck papers or other thin items. The main compartment of the m/l is actually about the same size as the e-w, but it looks too small on me imo, as I am 5'3", but curvy. 

The hardware is preference and jewelry choice along with whether you mix metals. If you look at the pics of ladies with their flaps, you will see 20-somethings carrying flaps with gh and with sh. I am 40-something and my gst and off white jumbo have sh, but when I get my m/l flap it will have gh.

Happy shopping.


----------



## anez

bagalogist said:


> I guess I am desperate to maximise on my investment. I don't mean to use it as diaper bag, but just to throw in one diaper in case of emergency  And I should graduate from diaper changing once and for all, after having been thru it 4 times!



I was only teasing about the diapers, I know a lot of people on here use their lux bags for multiple uses. Besides, clean diapers may be diapers but they are clean!



> I don't want to buy a Chanel just for dinner as i don't go out that often, i just hope that the jumbo can pass as a dinner bag occasionally, or would ppl know i am just a dummy in the chanel world  trying too hard ?



I don't think you'd look like a dummy at all, but it all depends on your personal style. If you're wearing four inch heels and a LBD with a fancy hairdo, the jumbo may look a little out of place. However, if you're the sort of person who does fancy in a casual way, with flats and carefully messed hair, it could suit you perfectly. I don't think there are any hard and fast rules beyond loving what you wear and having confidence.


----------



## IceEarl

if you intend to use a long wallet, you'll find that the med/large will have no room for other stuff .... yes go try out in the store, put your necessities in the purse, you'll have a better picture. good luck.


----------



## jellybeanz

Bagologist, I normally use a large wallet but I have smaller card-case type wallets that will work better with the M/L flap. You could try that if you want to fit more inside. I agree that you should go try them on, though. And put your stuff inside to get an idea of what works best for you.


----------



## asl_bebes

I just recently bought a medium classic flap and you definitely won't fit a diaper and wipes in there ... I would probably go for the jumbo based on your preferences.  I'm 5'2" and have a 227 reissue (similar in size to the jumbo) ... I don't find that it looks too big on me so I think you'll look okay with the jumbo.


----------



## LT bag lady

GST would make a great diaper bag.  Perfect size, I just got mine today and I have a toddler.
CHeers,


----------



## seahorseinstripes

i'm 5'4" and lovin my jumbo classic 
i would vote for the black jumbo in GH


----------



## blessings

I have both the jumbo and the med/lg sizes.  I also carry a diaper and small bag of wipes.  The jumbo would carry that and than some (like wallet and a few other needs).  The med/lg would carry a diaper and a small sandwich bag of wipes...maybe a small change purse and a lipstick. I'm 5"4" a size 2-4... I think the med/lg is very attractive and proportional. The jumbo is great...but the look is a bit more casual. The jumbo caviar in SH was my first Chanel purchase.  Like you, I thought this might be my only Chanel bag and I wanted something that would transcend most occasions.  Good Luck on your decision, I think you'll be pleased with either a jumbo or large flap.


----------



## fashion_gurl888

Black Caviar Jumbo with Silver HW


----------



## bagalogist

Thank you all for your inputs. Very kind of you all. I am indeed really grateful.


----------



## sahree

Im also really torn about this one.
I am 5'4 and petite but a big bag never scared me. However, I hate when my shoulder hurts after day out with a big bag.


----------



## habanerita

The Jumbo or....any flap without the double flap.....the m/l with the double flaps don't work for me.  Nothing fits....I can fit more in my E/W., so ....
hands down for me the Jumbo and I am only 5.3-1/2 on a good height day!!H


----------



## LT bag lady

> i cant choose between the JUMBO size or the medium size
> and also should i buy it in red or black or white?


 
All 6!
Just kidding, lol!
The black Med flap is what I ended up getting.  
Cheers


----------



## daluu

the jumbo for sure!! i use to own a medium/large and constantly had to rejigger my contents which became very annoying very quickly. with my jumbo, i just throw my things in. a jumbo isn't very overwhelming (imo). i'm 5ft.2" and i rock it just fine!


----------



## gucci fan

I'm getting the wants for another flap and I think I might go jumbo next.  I have a med/large and it is great for evenings or church but not big enough for every day.


----------



## margaritas

I have both and I find that each has its use so if possible, get both! hehe


----------



## stefeilnately

Definately medium.... If I need to carry more around, I prefer a tote.


----------



## bekkinia

Hi e_pinpin and habanerita,
Seems like both of you prefer classic E/W compared to classic double flaps, is it true both their storage spaces are the same? How about extra pockets, are there more in classic double flaps? To me, I feel the E/W looks better aesthetically, more stylish and less bulky for a lower price. If it's true no difference in storage capacity, might opt for the classic E/W. Please advise, thanks all!


----------



## melopuff

I prefer the Jumbo! Its a great bag size if u carry a fair amount of stuff! Lol I personally love big bags


----------



## oceancitygirl

Love the Jumbo


----------



## dangergirl

The medium doesn't fit too much. I think a slim wallet, cellphone, a few makeup accessories, keys, a compact mirror, camera, etc ....you'd have to pack it in and be very organized

With a Jumbo you have more to play with.


----------



## zrusky7

louisa991 said:


> im planning to buy THE Classic Caviar Flap Bag
> but i cant choose between the JUMBO size or the medium size
> and also should i buy it in red or black or white?
> omgawd im really cannot choose =P
> 
> 
> 
> jumbo white



Beware that the jumbo squeaks!


----------



## fufu

i'll still choose the med/large flap. Probably, i don't suit the jumbo flap. Depending on your figure size + the amount of things you carry. 

my med/large flap can hold my umbrella, and i just put in my credit cards, IC, nets card, cash notes on the love letter compartment and a pack of tissue papers.


----------



## bekkinia

Is it possible to squeeze in a pair of sunnies, long wallet and mobile phone, you think??


----------



## malsrm

i love both sizes and i would be in the same situation as you if u have the money to get either one of them!!  good luck!!

i think it all comes down to what u want to use them for and how much stuff do u usually carry.


----------



## nymph2106

I'm stuck too, can't decide on medium or jumbo. I usually carry quite some stuff for work - a small foldable umbrella, notebook, journal, iPod, wallet, cardcase, keys, tissue, lip balm, mints, even a book or magazine sometimes. I guess that's too many things for the medium! I carry a lot less stuff on the weekends, but I do want a bag that I can get some mileage out of. Does the chain strap of the jumbo cut into your shoulder if you load too much stuff in it? It doesn't break easily I hope!!


----------



## lilflobowl

I'm pretty sure that there's a thread somewhere that states the differences in the dimensions of the medium & jumbo classic flaps but with the search function temporarily disabled I'm afraid I can't find that thread!

Could someone please help? I'm going to call London on Monday & I want to make sure I order the right bag! TIA!


----------



## edanna

I believe this topic might help, I've done a Google search on it:

Chanel Classic Flap Medium and Large Sizes

Hope that helps!


----------



## lilflobowl

oh great!!!
thanks so much edanna!


----------



## missoh

I just called NM to be put on the list for that scrumptious purple classic. Love the pouchette, and it's available now, but I need a real purse. So for day to day carrying to work, should I get the medium or the jumbo? I don't want it to be too big, my back starts to hurt after a while. Too small, I can't fit all my stuff inside. What do you think?


----------



## burberryprncess

If you carry lots of stuff, you should go with the jumbo but don't overstuff it or your back will hurt.  From my own personal experience, the med/large with the flap fits less than the e/w.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Well, it's been stated here that the East/West fits MORE than the medium.  So, if that is too small for you, you should go with the jumbo, IMO.  Especially for carrying to work and daily use.


----------



## KathyD

Jumbo! I just sent back a med. that I bought because I couldn't find the beige in a jumbo. I decided that it was just too small to invest that much money in something that wasn't at all practical for me.


----------



## emily_NY

i would go with jumbo...

it is more of a daily bag... but if you do not carry a lot the medium will do too.. mostly we do carry alot though, don't we?


----------



## LOVELINDT

medium or jumbo classic flap?????

can u guys plz post modelling pics for the 2 bags


----------



## burberryprncess

There are tons of pictures here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/your-chanel-in-action-96453.html


----------



## burberryprncess

I like the shape of the medium more,


----------



## kimalee

personally I like the Medium more!


----------



## Vicky2007

I never think Chanel medium flap will suit with my lifestyle and stuffs. I ever wanna have a classic flap too and think about the Jumbo one (that can fit all of my stuffs in). I'm boring to change my wallet to match the size of the bag. The long wallet may fit with the medium flap but it will give a less space for my other stuffs too. I ended up buying tote instead.

So I vote for a Jumbo one .


----------



## chabich

I love the Medium!  It is just an easy day to night bag.  Doesn't hold alot, but what do you really have to carry?  I have a Black Metallic Reissue in the 227 size that I don't use very often... If you want a big bag I would go for some kinda tote.


----------



## echo_23

I love the look of the medium flap but find the jumbo way more practical.  I only carry a medium flap at night or when I only need a wallet and cell phone.


----------



## LOVELINDT

aww i love the medium too!!!! but i wanted something a bit bigger and the jumbo looks a bit wierd on the shoulder cos its way too big!!


----------



## Celia_Hish

My favourite is JUMBO and i have both sizes but jumbo fit for everyday use....


----------



## alexcatfish

I' m 5'8 and 45kg. But I still think Jumbo is too big on me, I vote for medium, maybe I'm too skinny.


----------



## daluu

the jumbo is the best!! it might look "big," but "big" is in. i don't think it looks funny at all. i think most people are just floored that it's a chanel and can't stop gawking at it. tee hee.


----------



## I-shop

Medium is too small for me..so I vote for Jumbo


----------



## Bethc

I have both too...I like the Med, but it is hard to fit everthing...sigh, I wish there was a large in-between...  

I was going to try the east/west becuase there was another post that was saying that it holds more than the Med...but I'm not sure.  Enjoy whichever you choose!


----------



## My Happiness

The Medium fit to my body but it can't fit my stuff in.
The Jumbo is so great for container but it look heavy to me.

So I'm confuse too..

But one thing you should know is ..For jumbo the size of lambskin or glazed lambskin which not have long chain are more suitable than the cavier because lambskin is more collapse when you wear it ,make the bag a lil bit tiny but cavier is rigid ,so it's exactly the same size.


----------



## SWlife

Actually I have a large one & it's perfect! I had to sell my medium as it was too small.


----------



## thegraceful1

The jumbo is a great everyday bag


----------



## e_pinpin

If you'd go for lambskin then medium but for caviar, definitely jumbo


----------



## joansie

i vote JUMBO!  the vintage XL Jumbo is heavy but the current jumbo is perfect...
can also go from day to nite & fits so much more!


----------



## cchan83

I love the medium size!


----------



## LOVELINDT

My Happiness said:


> The Medium fit to my body but it can't fit my stuff in.
> The Jumbo is so great for container but it look heavy to me.
> 
> So I'm confuse too..
> 
> But one thing you should know is ..For jumbo the size of lambskin or glazed lambskin which not have long chain are more suitable than the cavier because lambskin is more collapse when you wear it ,make the bag a lil bit tiny but cavier is rigid ,so it's exactly the same size.



which one is the glazed lambskin???


----------



## Nat

It depends on your needs, I guess. The medium is shaped better proportion wise, but the Jumbo is a more practical everyday bag if you carry lots of stuff with you.


----------



## cutiekiara

I love jumbo.. I found that the med is too small for me. I'm only 5'3'', jumbo is perfect for me!


----------



## nightshade

the jumbo definitely! while i have flaps in the med/large size as well as the jumbo size, i find myself reaching for my jumbos much more often because they're so much more practical. The mediums i keep for the evenings, where i carry less! HTH!


----------



## LOVELINDT

thanks guys......now im so confused about the color hardware

SILVER OR GOLD??...it will be a everyday bag!


----------



## envazine

i need your help...what size will you guys choose between Jumbo or Medium purple classic flap? 

i need your help. i like jumbo more. since the new leather is very puffy, im hestitated. should i sell my meduim and get jumbo?


----------



## mayko

it depends actually. try it on first, then you can decide which one suit you the best. Me, personally, I love large/huge bags, but I'm petite. If it was me, i'll go with medium purple. That's my opinion  
By the way, medium purple flap bag is my most wanted bag at the moment.


----------



## drunky_krol

Try the bag first, because some people love jumbo but some think its to big, and some think its perfect! I love jumbo and medium but im afraid that jumbo its a lil to big but depnds on ur height and how you like ur bags! but SINCE you already have medium and you feel u need more space then get Jumbo!


----------



## envazine

> it depends actually. try it on first, then you can decide which one suit you the best. Me, personally, I love large/huge bags, but I'm petite. If it was me, i'll go with medium purple. That's my opinion
> By the way, medium purple flap bag is my most wanted bag at the moment.


 


> Try the bag first, because some people love jumbo but some think its to big, and some think its perfect! I love jumbo and medium but im afraid that jumbo its a lil to big but depnds on ur height and how you like ur bags! but SINCE you already have medium and you feel u need more space then get Jumbo!


 
thanks mayko and drunky_krol :okay:.... actually i love both sizes...but why i love medium is when its made in a single chain its look nice and suit my height but as u know i cant put anything in it coz theres a little space...while jumbo, theres enough space for me to put my stuffs in it....thats y


----------



## miacillan

I just bought the jumbo purple.  I love it!!  I'm 5ft 4in....and not the slim type.  So jumbo suits me well.  So I agree it really depends on your height, and if you're planning to use it as everyday bag, jumbo definitely fits more.  Maybe you can take a look at my modeling pics to give you an idea. (Sorry I'm not really the best model here...hehe. )

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/s...e-interested-jumbo-purple-vintage-314849.html


----------



## mickeychan

Hi, gals, 
Btw, do you think the bag (not matter medium or jumbo) will be disfigured after putting stuffs in?  I like the bag very much and am thinking of getting it, but the leather is too soft and I wonder if the bag can have enough support.


----------



## envazine

> I just bought the jumbo purple. I love it!! I'm 5ft 4in....and not the slim type. So jumbo suits me well. So I agree it really depends on your height, and if you're planning to use it as everyday bag, jumbo definitely fits more. Maybe you can take a look at my modeling pics to give you an idea. (Sorry I'm not really the best model here...hehe. )


 
Hi miacillan... u know y i like the jumbo coz i saw ur jumbo and yr modelling pics  but poor me im only 5"3.  but i do love the jumbo one.



> Hi, gals,
> Btw, do you think the bag (not matter medium or jumbo) will be disfigured after putting stuffs in? I like the bag very much and am thinking of getting it, but the leather is too soft and I wonder if the bag can have enough support.


 
hi...i dont think so but i cant tell u since the leather...to tell u the truth after i got my bag, i hvnt used it once


----------



## mickeychan

he hee, I c, but thanks anyway for your reply.  You get a nice bag, why don't you use it?


----------



## sinny1

Hi Ladies! I tried on the Jumbo flap today and to my surprise it actually wasnt too big on me at all! It looked fine and i was in looove with it. Then i started looking at diff stuff and my vision got blurry and i got really confused..the SA showed me the medium/large flap and suggested i get a smaller flap since i already had the medallion tote as a day bag. I tried it on and saw it also looked great so i was torn! 

  Anyways after much discussion with my sister she adviced me how i should get the medium/large size because i already had a bigger bag, and it would be good to use for dining,movies, and days i dont want to carry much ( i do have a lot of those days when all i put in my bag is a wallet,phone, and my keys). Now im wondering if i made a mistake? I looooove my flap!! It looks so great and fits perfect with my 5'1 frame. But the jumbo looked fine as well. Im wondering did anyone ever regret it and exchanged it for similar reason? being more bang for your buck! I also really was looking forward for the jumbo to fit me. But I DO want a chanel bag that i could take to the MOVIES, DINING, and QUICK ERRANDS,SHOPPING TRIPS. Did i make the right choice? Or is the Jumbo capable of providing the same for me? TIA! Ladies, im very excited right  now, buttt i over analyze everything!


----------



## sandysandiego

My first bag was a medium/large which for a daily bag I thought it a bit small.  It sounds like you want a bag for evenings and afternoons out so the medium/large should be fine!  I have several jumbos and one medium/large for when I won't be carrying much.  I like the look of the medium large and on someone your size(petite) it seems perfect!

Your next bag can be a jumbo!


----------



## litlstrawberry

I am a little confused.....I thought Large = Jumbo. Reissue didn't have the size called jumbo anymore, it used to be 228. Now they only have 227 = large. Right?

As for Classic, they have medium and jumbo. Do they have large too?


----------



## cutetoby

Hi Sinny!!

I had the same problem before.  I actually returned my large flap for the jumbo and I think i made a good decision.  I thought the Jumbo is little bit too big to take to the wedding and stuff but not at all!  its big enough to be an everyday bag and also can be used as a formal/night bag.  I hope that helps....I love my Jumbo flap.


----------



## applecandy

i am your same height and always get the medium/large.  i think the jumbo just looks awkward on me.  the medium/large is perfect for wallet, keys, lipstick, cell phone--all my basics.  i can't fit my entire makeup bag in it or a book, but i'm pretty happy with the size.  & the sacrifice of being able to carry a little less stuff is balanced out by the fact that it can be worn gracefully from day to evening.  i LOVE the medium/large size!!!


----------



## IceEarl

I think alot of pfers ended up having both medlarge and Jumbo, maybe not immediately but over a short period of time, because they give 2 differnt looks and are both gorgeous. Keep your medlarge since you have a lot of days when you just want to bring very little out, down the road, maybe you can consider getting a Jumbo in a different color or different material.... how about sharing some modelling pics with us.


----------



## Beach Bum

hehe..Im one of the gals that had to have both.

I actually sold one of myjumbos..MAJORLY regretted it so I bought a new one at SAKS last week(black caviar)...
Jumbo,I use for everyday(LOVE THAT BAG!)
Medium=for nights/dinners out!


----------



## IceEarl

Hi Jill.. good to hear that you have re-bought the Jumbo ...hehe
I don't have the medlarge yet(maybe one day), I use my Jumbo for days and for work, and use my black reissue 225 and 226 when i want to carry less... 

So a girl needs to have at least 2 flaps at the end of the day ya... one small and one big


----------



## sweet_pees

i dont think the jumbo is necessarily a larger bag. i think its fine if you own the medallion and the jumbo.  I mean its practically the same as the medium except for the size difference.  if you wanted the med to wear on evenings, you could do the same with the jumbo.


----------



## sinny1

has anyone successfully tooken their Jumbo to the movies and dinner and it worked out fine? or is it just too bulky and big? Maybe i can get away with using a jumbo for those places too


----------



## aira108

IceEarl said:


> So a girl needs to have at least 2 flaps at the end of the day ya... one small and one big


 
ITA!  I have an e/w flap (which fits the same amount as a medium/large), and now I totally want a jumbo for everyday use.


----------



## chantal

litlstrawberry said:


> I am a little confused.....I thought Large = Jumbo. Reissue didn't have the size called jumbo anymore, it used to be 228. Now they only have 227 = large. Right?
> 
> As for Classic, they have medium and jumbo. Do they have large too?



The S.A. at the Chanel boutique here calls the 'jumbo' XL and the next size down is Large and the small one is Medium...

No idea if she's right but that's what she says.


----------



## cammy1

I bought the med/large and dont wear it that often because not really suitable for daily basis- however i dont regret it- just plan to buy the jumbo as well!


----------



## IceEarl

chantal said:


> The S.A. at the Chanel boutique here calls the 'jumbo' XL and the next size down is Large and the small one is Medium...
> 
> No idea if she's right but that's what she says.


 
Hmmm... it is a bit tricky isn't it when people are saying the sizes differently.. well, the sizes are 12" for JUmbo, 10" for medlarge, 9" for small, the EW is longer on eastwest direction = a rectangular shape; and lastly you have the mini flap. HTH.


----------



## stefeilnately

I am the opposite, I sold my Jumbo to get the M/L due to my petite frame. I had to wear heels to look more proportionate with the Jumbo..lol.... If I need to pack more stuff, i prefer to use a tote.


----------



## kaka28

i have both too but if i can only choose one then it would be the jumbo becasue it can carry alots.  

there is little price difference between the two, i think if u get the med you will want the jumbo one day.  and once u have the jumbo u will probably use your med less.  i'm like that.

one thing i love abt the med is that i can wear it with one chain and i love that look.

either way the bag is a classic.  good luck


----------



## sinny1

If only i could use the Jumbo to dinners,movies, etc, i mean is is POSSIBLE ladies, or too bulky and heavy for those who have it and used it for those occasions?


----------



## LOVELINDT

sinny1 said:


> If only i could use the Jumbo to dinners,movies, etc, i mean is is POSSIBLE ladies, or too bulky and heavy for those who have it and used it for those occasions?



GIRL....you will be fine with the Jumbo!!! i use this bag for everything! dinners,drinks and movies on a friday night and also shopping on a thursday night! you will still look chic in the day and classy in the night 

the bag isnt bulky! and it def. wouldn't be a convenience carrying it around  hehe!


----------



## ronsdiva

I am 5'3" and have a jumbo, which looks fine on me. I am in the process of getting a m/l, but it will just be for evenings out as it is too small for me as a day bag and is too small for quick errands or shopping (for me) imho.

 The jumbo is great as a day bag and has a very different shape from the medalion tote. In fact, the jumbo can be an evening bag, if the evening is on the casual side. 
If you think you will get enought use from the m/l then stick with it, but if you really want the jumbo, the exchange it and get the one you love.


----------



## LOVELINDT

i agree with ronsdiva...i think the only time i would ever think of wanting to use the med/large is when i go on some very elegant ocassion or when i go out clubbing and i can have it on one strap and dance like that...but there are other substitues you can use for those occassions


----------



## Grande Latte

Here's my 2 cents:

If you are getting a black/ white/ basic staple color- Go for the jumbo.

If you are getting a metallic color/ or a funky color- Go for the medium.


----------



## diamond_lover

I bought the Med/Large flap but it didn't fit much because i have one of those big bulky wallets.  So, I returned it and got the Jumbo which fits a lot more.  If you have loads of stuff to carry get the Jumbo, I have worn it shopping and to the movies and dinners and its been fine.  I think I will still get the Med/Large but as an evening bag.


----------



## MIffy27

IMHO, the classic flap looks stunning in its original size, that is the medium. I spoke to all the Paris SAs I met. They all say the same thing to me.

But as I said, it's only my very very humble opinion, tainted by the French...


----------



## drunky_krol

Grande Latte said:


> Here's my 2 cents:
> 
> If you are getting a black/ white/ basic staple color- Go for the jumbo.
> 
> If you are getting a metallic color/ or a funky color- Go for the medium.


 Make it 4!I agree with these statements , im so happy that you already get ur flap so in this case i would say go fot jumbolater you can get a red, pink or blue med. flap.


----------



## sunnyislander

The double flap for the medium/large bothers me to no end (I can so see the chain scratching the leather if I use it) so I returned it for a Jumbo. Also, with a long wallet and fat wallet, I can't even fit my sunnies into the medium/large. Jumbo for me, any time


----------



## Savannah

sinny1 said:


> has anyone successfully tooken their Jumbo to the movies and dinner and it worked out fine? or is it just too bulky and big? Maybe i can get away with using a jumbo for those places too


 
i'm 5'3 and i only carry the jumbos now. i used to think it's a such big bag, but over time i think it's the perfect size for me. it's really not that much bigger overall, IMO. i take mine grocery shopping, to the movies, dinner, school meetings, you name it. for very specialy occasion like weddings i use my clutch. GL with your decision.


----------



## NY_fashionista

I prefer medium/large flaps but don't use them as everyday bags. They're my "going out" bags (i.e. going out to lunch, going out for drinks, etc.), for when I'm not running around a lot. But I also prefer lambskin, which is not as durable as caviar, so that's probably part of it, too. I want to keep my flaps in pristine condition if possible. Also, at 5'1", I just don't like the jumbo on me... it's like the _bag's_ wearing _me_.

For everyday use, I usually carry my DS tote or ultimate soft, which is also lambskin but for some reason, I don't worry about mucking it up as much as my flaps.


----------



## BagLuver

I bought the M/L first.  I use it for nights out, and more formal occasions because it is too small for me for every day.  

Then I bought a vintage Jumbo XL for everyday - it holds everything I need for day, but it's far too big to be an evening bag.  

I think the M/L looks better on me, but I think the Jumbo is more practical.  

Ultimately, I think everyone needs both!


----------



## daluu

i bought the m/l flap but exchanged it for a jumbo. i think the jumbo is just as delicious looking but much more functional. i found more opportunities to carry the jumbo than i did my m/l.


----------



## asl_bebes

I have both a medium and a jumbo ... like everyone else, I do tend to use my medium for special occasions whereas the jumbo for everyday (except for some of my lambskin jumbos).


----------



## luvchnl

Wow, that's a tough choice.  It really depends on how much stuff you normally carry around.  If you carry a ton of stuff then you might want the jumbo.  If you carry just the bare necessities then I would do the medium/large.  I personally think that the medium/large looks nicer on most people than the jumbo.  Really boils down to whether you are a small/medium sized bag person or a large sized bag person.  
For color, I would get the yellow only because it would be more rare and different.  You can always get the black later on as it will always be for sale.  Just be sure that you would get your $$$ worth of use for the yellow one.


----------



## Bri 333

I agree with everyone...it all depends on how much you carry. If you carry a lot, definitely get the jumbo as the medium doesn't hold much. If you don't, get the medium. The jumbo will look a little big, but it is much more functional. You don't want to be squeezing in stuff and overfill the medium.


----------



## vlo512

I'm 5'1, own a jumbo flap, and it's fabulous!  I thought it looked a little big, but so glad I went with the jumbo because it holds so much more.


----------



## materialgurl

what is the price difference between the 2?

i vote for jumbo!


----------



## IndulgenceWbags

Hi All chanel Lovers...

Pls vote--->>> Classic *Medium *or *jumbo*??? Pls give some comments if you have any..

Thanks


----------



## kwongkittiroch

what are you using it for?  Occassional bag or everyday?


----------



## icecannons

evening = medium
daily use = jumbo

These are my personal preferences that is. The jumbo does look too big on me as an evening bag since I'm not a very tall person.


----------



## cherripi

Depends on how often you are planning to use it, how tall you are, and how much stuff you carry around usually.


----------



## shadowyi

But my personal favorite is still a medium as I'm petite.


----------



## LVgirl888

One vote for the jumbo.


----------



## Lady*Blue

cherripi said:


> Depends on how often you are planning to use it, how tall you are, and how much stuff you carry around usually.


 
I agree!! I would need more info to make a recommendation on what would be best for your needs.

Personally, I  the medium size!


----------



## the_lvlady

icecannons said:


> evening = medium
> daily use = jumbo



I agree!


----------



## kaka

look wise i love the medium flap but its more of an evening bag imo  

while the jumbo is more practical.  I do carry a jumbo even on night outs i just shorten the strap a bit to make it look more of a night bag, looks great imo LOL


----------



## luvchnl

The medium just looks so sleek, sharp, & classy in my opinion.  Jumbo is beautiful also, but it can look awkwardly large if you are petite.  If you are a big bag kinda gal, then jumbo I guess.  Really depends on how much you carry around with you & what looks right with your proportions.  For me, Medium.


----------



## pinksugah

another vote for the jumbo!!


----------



## jacqualyn

JUMBO!!! or why not the xl jumbo?? haha


----------



## IndulgenceWbags

Thanks for all votes.

I'm short and i have to face it. But i cant take my eyes off jumbo. As some of you have said, "its more practical!!!" Dilemma...........


----------



## dianatdc

My vote goes to the Jumbo.  I find not all of my stuff will fit in a Medium.


----------



## sweet_pees

jumbo 3333


----------



## luvchnl

On second thought, since you like the Jumbo, I think you should get it.  You can shorten the straps I just learned how by trying what is pictured below.  Maybe get 2 rings to make each strap shorter.  I think the Jumbo will then look really good on you.  You can make it look good and fall on your body to where it looks best on you.  Then it won't look awkward on your proportions.  I think I want a jumbo now myself.  I just never liked how low the Jumbo hung on me, but now I really really want one.

*** the pics are of a small ring (similar to a key ring, but much smaller) that was taken off of one of my cell phone charms (could probably find one at a craft/hobby store also)** It's really easy to put on & take off**


----------



## lizziecat

^^ Thanks, *luvchnl *for sharing the tip about strap shortening.  I'll give it a go.  But in response to this thread, I would say go for Jumbo.  It's a versatile size.


----------



## littlefish

i love both size. I dont have a jumbo yet, but planning to get one.


----------



## Celia_Hish

I love bigger bags and i stuff a lot of things so Jumbo fits my daily use!~


----------



## KMBS

jumbo for day, medium for night


----------



## cchan83

I vote for medium...my all time fav!


----------



## giraffee

i vote for jumbo, its very roomy and fits all the essentials.. and more!


----------



## iluvluxe

Hello Jumbo!


----------



## Mediana

Another one for Jumbo


----------



## cindy05

I agree.



icecannons said:


> evening = medium
> daily use = jumbo
> 
> These are my personal preferences that is. The jumbo does look too big on me as an evening bag since I'm not a very tall person.


----------



## LOVELINDT

Jumbo!


----------



## glamour724

I had the same dilemma as you and was so dead-set on getting a jumbo. Then I tried it on and it looked kind of awkward on me so I went with the medium. I also really love the detailing on the medium with the double flap and pocket on the front. But if this is truly going to be your every day bag go for the jumbo. Right now I use my LV speedy for my workhorse bag and the medium flap on days where I'm not carrying much and the weekends.


----------



## chanelprincess

I have just bought a medium flap for myself, which came yesterday and is very nice, but I have craved a jumbo flap for a while now, but am uncertain as to whether it would look right on me.  I am only 5' tall and wondered if you think it would be too big for me.  I have looked on Ebay for an extra large bag, but they all seem to be jumbo's.  What do you think?


----------



## burberryprncess

The jumbo is very practical as a daily bag.  At 5'1" and petite, I find it to be a good size but the straps are a bit too long for me.  I prefer the size 227 reissue bag, which has shorter straps.  I cannot handle the extra large bag.


----------



## chanelprincess

Hi, thanks for answering my question and I am still learning new things every day about Chanel bags, so can you tell me what is the difference between 225 and 227 bags please?


----------



## burberryprncess

Are we talking about the reissues now?


----------



## burberryprncess

Perhaps this would help:

Originally Posted by jadore_chanel  
new reissue sizes:
A37586 $2425: 9 1/2"w x 6"h x 3"d
A37587 $2695: 11"w x 6 3/4"h x 3 3/8"d
A37590 $2850: 12 1/2"w x 7 1/2"h x 3 3/4"d
A37591 $3495: 13 3/4"w x 8 1/4"h x 4 3/4"d

The first is the 225 and the third is 227.  There is a big difference in size.  227 is similar to the classic jumbo flap, except the straps are shorter in the 227.....a perfect length for me.  I find the jumbo classic to be too long.  The 227 makes a great daily bag.  The 225 is quite small for everyday.  To me, it works best as an evening bag.


----------



## bklynjap69

A37591 that is the style number i want in the dark silver anyone know where i can get it?


----------



## mitzdemeanor

Hello
on top of everything else, I also cannot decide whether to get a jumbo or large classic flap bag.

For those that have the Jumbo, can it transcend to an evening bag or is it just so J-U-M-B-O that it looks a little odd?  I like that it can hold everything (which to me includes a necessity called a water bottle), but this SA said that it's more of an everyday day time bag because of its size, and that evening bags should be a little more dainty.

For the large classic bag, well, it's already perfect! 

 What have been your experiences or opinions?

ALSO, do the straps leave stain marks on your light colored shirts?  I have a few leather bags ranging from avg. to expensive, and when I use it as a crossover body bag, i always get this leather rubbing like stain in the mid-sternal area, from the friction of my shirt to the leather strap, so annoying!


----------



## drunky_krol

i think that your SA is right jumbo is more everyday or carry-more bag and sometimes to an evening you need that much space and if you do sometimes the suit or dress doesnt not go with it appropriately so i suggest to get large if you gonna use it alot for evening or if you like to carry less stuff every day.

but if you like to carry alot get jumbo.


----------



## fleur-de-lis

The jumbo's a great day-to-day bag and I admit it can look a wee bit too big for dinners. But if you pair it well with your outfit, I'm pretty sure it still transcends well into the night. The classic flap is gorgeous but whenever I go out with it I have to cut down on the amount of things I put inside, which can be a chore as I tend to carry a lot of things with me. I find a lot of room in my Jumbo somehow, so now it's definitely getting more time out with me than the classic flap. I would advise you to get a bigger bag if you tend to carry a lot of things with you.

As for the straps leaving marks on clothes, that's the first time I heard about it.  Darker clothes do stain lighter-colored bags though, especially if those clothes are new. :kiss:


----------



## maybeiloveyou

Mmm I think the jumbo would work alright for dinner at a restaurant or a house party, but for more formal/dressier occasions it is definitely too big!


----------



## roey

Welcome to the Chanel forum but please note that you keep posting questions that have already been covered many times here.  Before posting a new thread please use the search feature to search for a topic in question.  Our moderator has made this very clear in a thread that states:  "PLEASE use the search feature!"  Your thread about how to save money has already been closed because the topic has been covered, as has this one.


----------



## chloe-babe

Hi hooooo,
It would be worth checking out the reference library for all the modelling pics.

Is a flap right for you at the moment though would be my question!

If the medium is too small and the jumbo too large, is it worth buying one that you will not find to be perfect for you! Its alot of money to spend on a bag that might not, just now be right for you


----------



## Swanky

this is a question that is asked A LOT, please do a search and visit our Reference Library.

Thank you!


----------



## CHmyloves

Hello Ladies!

I am in need of some opinions, and I know this is the best place to ask!

I'm looking into getting my first Chanel bag, and was wondering if I should get the Medium/Large or Jumbo flap. I have to save up for my bags right now, (hopefully with a little help from Santa and his elves) so I want to plan in advance on how much I need to save.

I'm about 5'7" - 5'8" so I'm just wondering what size would be good for me.

Looking forward to hearing from you all!


----------



## REYNALD0C

Jumbo! I think that looks great on taller ladies.


----------



## emememem

I bought the med large which is great for evenings out...however, if you are planning on using this bag for everyday, get the jumbo...


----------



## AnayasMom

Jumbo!


----------



## Sophia.

Jumbo for sure!! It would look perfect on you. I think the med/large might be too small, especially if you want it for everday wear.


----------



## LVaznGRL

definitely jumbo. i'm 4'11" and i love my jumbo! i save my m/l for evening outings.


----------



## CHmyloves

Thanks for your input everyone!

I think I may want the jumbo instead now... hahaha.

Any colour recommendations? I'm open to anything!


----------



## REYNALD0C

I think the M/L on taller women look better worn on one shoulder with the long strap. The jumbo looks best doubled up on one shoulder or messenger bag style. I Think the strap is too long when worn on one shoulder, I never seen it tied short so I dont know how that would look.


----------



## ocgirl

Jumbo for daily use and M/L for dressier occasions.


----------



## beljwl

Jumbo for sure!!


----------



## cuteangel7777

black cavier--- my favorite!


----------



## IceEarl

IMO, a black caviar Jumbo would be great for you, caviar leather is worry free


----------



## CHmyloves

Yes, I think Black Caviar would be perfect as I am a bit hard on my bags. Thanks again everyone for your input! It was all very helpful!


----------



## ebayBAGS

I am 5'8 and I think m/l looks a bit on the small side (I wear big bags only) but the jumbo is PERFECT with the double chain!!


----------



## bagalogist

black caviar jumbo


----------



## littlefish

i like jumbo too !


----------



## purse-nality

black jumbo cav! 

(i'm getting 1 too for my 1st)


----------



## peepee

Blk caviar jumbo!!!!!


----------



## rosieroseanna

*I have an LV pocette wallet but if I were to but one of their tiny little purses would you fit much else in?*


----------



## kasmom

I prefer the jumbo!


----------



## cuteangel7777

what are u using it for?
for everyday- get jumbo
for evening-- get medium in patent evening star!


----------



## chubstersmom

I am going to take the plunge and finally get a chanel flap.  Since this is a big purchase, do you recommend the jumbo or the medium?  I've been reading some posts that say that the jumbo's flap isn't as sturdy as the medium.  Is this true?  But, the bag is so much roomier...Any thoughts and advice would be appreciated.  Also, this may be my one and only chanel, so I have to think hard about this...


----------



## CHmyloves

I'm having the same dilemma as you!

Thanks to the lovely ladies on this forum, I have decided to get the jumbo (when I have the funds for it). Many of them suggested that the jumbo would be better for everyday use; which is what I intend on using it for. However, if you are going to be using your Chanel flap as a daytime/evening bag then like the others, I recommend the medium/large.

I have only tried the medium on in real life, and it is a fantastic bag... but it doesn't hold a lot. You'd need a teeny wallet, otherwise you wouldn't be able to fit anything else into it.

I really hope this helps you out!


----------



## CHmyloves

Seems everyone is in agreement here! I love it


----------



## meikomermaid

I have both medium and jumbo (but in lambskin). Both are good. I carry jumbo most of the time coz i can stuff my sunglassess, tic-tac, mobile phone, purse, breakfast bar, lip gloss, gloves.......


----------



## lordguinny

The decision all depends on how much you carry everyday. Funny, I bumped into a Chanel SA last week in the parking lot of a grocery store.  I had my m/l and she had her jumbo flap. She looked at me and said, &#8220;You should have a Jumbo because it&#8217;s a great day bag and you can fit everything in there!&#8221;. Then she proceeded to whip open her bag and show me all that she could fit. She had: checkbook, long wallet, thick black planner, cell phone, sunglass hardcover, makeup bag and some other misc. pieces.  I couldn&#8217;t imagine carrying all that stuff! I opened up my bag and showed her what I carried -- a compact wallet, my LV pochette and cell phone. And my bag wasn&#8217;t bulging at all. It was neat, compact and cute.  If I got a jumbo my stuff would probably rattle around in there. 

So it all depends on what you carry on a daily basis. For me, the m/l is perfect and it can be used into the evening.


----------



## haynecourt

what do you think of m/l lambskin grey for evening/ dinners?  Is this a classic color of should we classify it under funky colors?  I have a black jumbo caviar and a  dk red lambskin jumbo, so Im looking into an elegant piece ... also its still avail for EGC so Im keeping my choices limited to what's available.


----------



## maybeiloveyou

I think grey is a classic color.


----------



## princessjacqui

jumbo black caviar with gold h/w! my vote bc that is what i hope my next purchase will be !


----------



## g_delacosta

DH is going to go buy me my first Caviar classic in 3 weeks! YAY...can't wait.  At first I couldn't decide on whether to get the medium or jumbo, but thanks to you lovely ladies, I've decided on the jumbo.


----------



## hansyu

JUMBO! i can store a lot more IMO


----------



## ohhMRmagazine

i can't tell which it is, TIA


----------



## beljwl

looks like a jumbo to me.


----------



## fufu

same~ looks like a jumbo to me too.


----------



## styledbyher

thats the jumbo


----------



## ohhMRmagazine

thanks girls


----------



## francyFG

Jumbo!


----------



## Swanky

Please do a search!


----------



## tai_no_me

should i get the black jumbo caviar with gold HW or large carviar with gold hw???
i think jumbo is good but it's too big,becoz i have an metalic black 227,also i have a pink 2.55 size M/L with silver but it can only fits a long wallet and my cellphone.so hard to decide


----------



## highroller

use a smaller wallet if the jumbo is too big for you.


----------



## beljwl

Go for the Jumbo


----------



## diamondfericia

Am a newbie and yet not so newbie to Chanel.. And, I need to clarify something.

Classic double C flap doesn't come in large? It's mini, small, med, large?

Thank you!!!


----------



## petit_mode

Diamonfericia - the Classic flap quilted bags whether caviar or lambskin comes in the following sizes:

*Small*: 9" x 5.5" x 2.5" (single flap, single chain) this is called mini as well if Im not mistaken?
*Medium*: 10" x 6" x 3" (double flap, double chain)
*Large *(double flap, double chain)
*Jumbo*: 12" x 8" x 3.5" (single flap, double chain)

Unless Im mistaken - but the girls here should be able to confirm it for you


----------



## tranpham1

I am trying to collect opinions for my mom's first Chanel bag.  My dad and I are buying it for her as a surprise.  She is 5 ft 4 in and weighs 130 lbs.  She wants an everyday bag that can be used as an evening bag also.  Please give me you input on which size would be best for her. Thank you so much!!! If you can please post modelling pics.


----------



## BlushPeony

I would definitely choose the Large for her. The Jumbo is too large as an evening bag I think.


----------



## LV_L0ver

I think large is too small for everyday use. IMO, I would get jumbo if it is for everyday use.


----------



## chloe-babe

Really tough call. I would always say go for a Jumbo over a large, as you cannot use a large for every day wear (because of the second inside flap, you cannot hold very much in there), whereas the Jumbo holds everything.

I think your Mum would maybe prefer a Jumbo that she will get to use every day, as opposed to compromising on the large so that she can use it on an evening out bag also.


----------



## poohbee5637

i vote for jumbo. i have a large but it is too small to fit my everyday things.  i only use the large for evenings.


----------



## queenofchic

How sweet that you & your Dad are getting this for her!  The size depends on her lifestyle.  How much stuff does she normally put in her bag? To sum it up, the jumbo is for functionality & the large is for show only.  If she needs the extra room, I'd recommend the jumbo.  She can use it with straps during the day (shortened a bit because of her height) & shorten the straps all the way to a handheld bag at night.  But if she doesn't tend to carry a lot (I mean wallet, keys, phone only), I'd recommend the large because it works better at night & looks better proportion-wise.  Both are gorgeous bags.


----------



## Lvprincess87

Jumbo... I bought my mom a jumbo for Xmas and she loves it!!! She's 5 feet 3 inches tall and weighs 140 and it look adorable on her. She uses it everyday and when she goes out with her DH.... Jumbo IMO


----------



## ronsdiva

Another vote for jumbo. It is a great every day bag and would be ok for casual nights out. As noted, the m/l is only good as a day bag for those that don't carry very much. I am 5'3 and though I am more than 130 the bag does not look too big on me at all.


----------



## IceEarl

Jumbo !


----------



## tranpham1

Thank you for the inputs.  I really like the jumbo too, but I heard it is sold out everywhere  Maybe one will turn up.  I really would like to get it for her from Saks to get the EGC. Crossing my fingers!!!


----------



## fufu

large or jumbo, you will never go wrong with any sizes  follow your heart


----------



## sunbeamy

1 more vote for Jumbo


----------



## kuromi

i would vote for a large


----------



## styledbyher

go for the large! i think the large is a really good size as its versatile and it fits more than u think ..


----------



## beljwl

Jumbo for sure


----------



## petunia12

For a day/evening bag, I go for a large.  As previously mentioned by Jacmarcella, it actually fits more than you think.  I have the m/l and I am able to fit in a small wallet, a Prada cosmectic case with full of stuff, my coin purse and my key chain.


----------



## xstacyx

jumbo!


----------



## goingindebt

If she wants it to go from day to evening I would definitely say med/lrg. Though I love my jumbos, they can be a little overwhelming for evening, unless maybe ur talking about a movie or casual dinner, etc. But with her size/height she could totally rock a jumbo!


----------



## bgal

I would choose jumbo red, my favourite colour. I'm looking for it. Anyone know what's the model num?


----------



## aegeanette

I personally would choose medium red with ghw.


----------



## birkinbaby

I got the jumbo black caviar with gold hardware.  Got lots of attention, compliments and looks even from men.  Used it almost daily since October, still looks brand new.  Get the jumbo black.  It's the most practical and you will use it often.


----------



## cchan83

I personally love the medium with silver h/w.


----------



## Fauve

I just got my first flap and it is the medium. It is a tad small and when I use it I do not take my wallet but put my bills into one of the small inside compartments. So to me it takes some planning to use. However when I tried on both in the store, I felt the medium looked more in proportion to my size as I am only 5' and slender.

For my next Chanel purchase I am toying with the idea of getting a jumbo. My medium is the teal color and that is not an everyday color. For my jumbo I might get black or navy patent if I can find one.

I might get the red in medium as to me red is not an every day color. So for the every day Chanel: black, navy or beige/brown and for the sometimes during the day Chanel and into evening Chanel: I would do the colors.

Hope this helps and makes sense!!


----------



## moneypenny12

Ladies ladies....

*Does anyone have pics of themselves holding a jumbo classic flap AND a med/large one too??*

I keep seeing pics of girls holding one or the other and am finding that on some models the med/large looks like a clutch but the jumbo looks too big to use for evening on other shorter women??

Searched the forums but no joy so far... please help!!! I am 9 months pregnant, due any day now and have been promised a Chanel "pushing present"! Unable to just pop to London so I'm relying on your pics to order by phone!!! Im 5"4" if that helps... comments and advice welcome, this is my first Chanel purchase I literally cannot wait a minute more!!!!

Called Selfridges Oxford Street who say med/large is £1335 and jumbo is £1460 (both in Caviar) Is this the same price as the Chanel stores???

xxx


----------



## ceci

Hi you may check out *Mia*'s thread. She did some modeling with the M/L & Jumbo. http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/you-ready-mias-part-2-reveal-w-lots-425238.html

She & I both 5'4". I like the size of M/L but the chain is too short for me (plus I want to wear with messenger style). Jumbo is much bigger but it looks great on *Mia. *As for the chain length for Jumbo is about 55"-60" - It's kind of long for me to wear across body - but as suggested by many - I can shortern the chain length by using a ribbon inside the flap. HTH!

Congrats ! Wow! You are getting close to your due date! Me almost! I've another 3 months to go! I'm also looking forward for a Chanel "pushing present" LOL! I think this time around - having a baby - a jumbo may be a better choice. I also have a toddler to chase after - thus a bag that I can wear messenger style is a must for me!


----------



## moneypenny12

Goodness what a difference 2 inches makes!!! Ha Ha!!!!!

Thats fantastic thanks so much... it's definately the jumbo for me, I hadn't thought of the cross-body issue, but it makes so much sense, I would never leave the bag hanging on the pram so it will be so much easier when bending down to get LO out. Good idea!!

Good luck with your impending arrival, I loved weeks 18-30, I felt very "glowy", it's the last few weeks I'm hating!! Hope all goes well xxx


----------



## jessbee

congrats, i've never thought about a "pushing present" i'm not pregnant but when i am i will be demanding a "pushing present" LOL thanks for the inspiration =)


----------



## ceci

Good luck to you too! I guess it's your 1st baby. But you will love every single moment after the "push" & hope you'll find your 1st Chanel flap very soon! FYI, if you are interested in colored flaps not black/beige/white - the SS09 Act 1 is available in store now & Act 2 will be arrive later in Mar/Apr. I'm waiting for the blue one from Act 2.


----------



## ronsdiva

Congrats on your new little one and the pending push present. The jumbo is a great size and big enough that if you need to make a quick dash somewhere quick with the baby you can include a diaper and small pack of wipes.


----------



## ceci

oh in case you wonder how much it fits - our *burberryprncess *(Sophie) told me she can fit 3 cans of coke plus 2 small packs of juice in her 09C red caviar jumbo. I'm sure it will fit those small milk/water bottle if you need! A spare diaper & wipes in the Jumbo is a must! LOL!


----------



## fashionistacpa

Jumbo all the way!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dpgyrl026

I feel like the medium/large is more versatile than the jumbo.  You could dress it up or down, wear it to a wedding, wear it to work.. etc.


----------



## kabella9

Does anyone have a comparison pic of a large as opposed to a jumbo? Is there even a large? The size difference between the medium and jumbo looks like a lot!


----------



## simp

i like medium w sh for dinners!


----------



## fufu

kabella9 said:


> Does anyone have a comparison pic of a large as opposed to a jumbo? Is there even a large? The size difference between the medium and jumbo looks like a lot!



UK Sizes for chanel classic flaps
Baby - 7 inch
Medium - 9 inch
Large - 10 inch
XL Classic - 12 inch


US Sizes for chanel classic flaps 
mini - 7 inch 
Small - 9 inch
Medium - 10 inch
Jumbo - 12 inch 

which is why sometimes we refer to the medium size (US) as med/large size


----------



## rozee

im dreaming of the Jumbo 
i have a medium one which doesnt fit anything -.-!


----------



## Yikkie

I think medium is cute but I know it won't work for me cos I would use mine more as a day bag than an evening bag, hence I got the jumbo. And it is such a gorgeous bag. Not too big IMO and very chic. I chose black (with SHW) for my first as it's a real classic. Happy deciding!


----------



## purseprodigy

I would go for the medium. There is more detail in the manufacturing, and the bag seeems to be more stable as far as retaining its shape. The style is tried and proven and has stood the test of time. The jumbo might be more functional but without extra care will not hold up as well.


----------



## queenice

I would choose the jumbo as the medium really cant fit in much..

You will get more uses over the jumbo than the medium.. 

actually a medium looks nicer for me but i still went ahead with a jumbo for more practicality..


----------



## May22

I love jumbo size for old caviar and M/L size for new washed caviar


----------



## Lec8504

Hi girls,

I want to get my first Chanel bag, and in the store, I only tried on the Jumbo and love the look of it.  However, there is a bag that I'm really interested in and it's available in a color of caviar that I would love but not available anymore in store...the only thing is that it's a medium classic flap. 

So my question/request is, any girls with both medium and jumbo, can you guys post a pic of yourself with them?  I just want to see how much of a difference in size they are...and your height too please.

I know the measurements of both..i'm just having a hard time visualizing it in my head hehe.  

And sorry ahead of time if my post is confusing...but i'm just really excited..finally the chanel bug bite me HARD.


----------



## indoladyyy

Hi Ladies, I'm new to Chanel I would like to know whether Maxi n jumbo is it of the same size? 
Should i get the medium/Jumbo??
I carry my bibble of size 14cmx10cmx3cm,
a small wallet, blackberry Bold,
oil blotters and lipgloss. 

-Thx-


----------



## louis4life

Tough call, both sizes are gorgeous! But I'm leaning toward the Medium.


----------



## sab_angel

jumbo!!


----------



## bag stylist

Hi, I need to decide in a couple of hours if I want the Jumbo Caviar in softer white w/GH or cruise Lt. beige medium w/ GH. It seems like the Jumbo size is more useful but I prefer the color of the Lt. Beige. I'm also thinking the resell value for later might be better on the Jumbo. Not sure. Of course I don't have to get either. What do the experts think??? Thank You!


----------



## lallybelle

I not sure about resale values, but I would go for the cruise beige. Loves it.


----------



## IceEarl

both bags are gorgeous, the below thread might help a little:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/the-classic-caviar-flap-bag-medium-or-jumbo-239676.html


----------



## purse-nality

not an expert, will this be your 1st chanel? since you prefer light beige but need a jumbo, why not get the jumbo light beige ghw then?


----------



## bag stylist

They don't have the Jumbo in Lt. Beige, unfortunately


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

Will they be getting any more of the lt. beige jumbo's?
I would hold out and wait for the bag you really want.


----------



## Yikkie

Color wise, light beige. Functionality wise, jumbo. Perhaps you should wait for a light beige jumbo? Whichever you choose you'll need to be absolutely happy with the purchase, given the amount of $$$ you invest. Don't make a rushed decision if you are unsure


----------



## QTbebe

med first and then a jumbo soon after!


----------



## CHANEL777

hi guys, I have another question now.
I'm 5'5 and 42kg 
anyway, I  have M/L bags and  a 227. M/L looks absolutly perfect on me, but it's dosen't have enough room for my stuff that I need like sunglasses.
My bf says 227 is even alittle bit bigger on me..well I think it's ok. And jumbo is even bigger than 227, I want to buy the upcoming red.so my question is what you guys think another M/L or a jumbo?
anyone is similar to my size and perfectly with a jumbo?
thanx alot ~


----------



## sway835

WHOA! did u say you are 5'5 and FORTY TWO lbs? how is that possible? Maybe this is a typo?


----------



## TxGlam

^ maybe she meant kg?

Anyways, I think you should go for the jumbo since it seems like you like with your larger 227. Get what you want more, don't listen to your bf 

I am your height and weigh 105 lbs and looove jumbos on me!


----------



## CHANEL777

sway835 said:


> WHOA! did u say you are 5'5 and FORTY TWO lbs? how is that possible? Maybe this is a typo?


 thanks for picking the mistake.


----------



## CHANEL777

TxGlam said:


> ^ maybe she meant kg?
> 
> Anyways, I think you should go for the jumbo since it seems like you like with your larger 227. Get what you want more, don't listen to your bf
> 
> I am your height and weigh 105 lbs and looove jumbos on me!


 
thanks for your comment. hehe,I always ask bf for opinion and go with my own decision


----------



## Purrrfect

I think you will enjoy the jumbo better.


----------



## girlofpace

I am 5'2" and love the jumbo.  I dont think its too big and it fits everything I need.  I think the m/l is too small for everyday use, IMHO.


----------



## purseinsanity

Jumbos are perfect for me.  I'm 5'4" and the M/L just doesn't cut it as far as room for my junk.


----------



## CatNZ

personally I think height/weight isn't quite an important factor when deciding the size that best fits someone...  when compared to issues like, how much you tend to carry, and how you carry yourself 

and sometimes certain colours look way better in a particular size.  I love reds in jumbo, thats just my 2 cents


----------



## Everstar

For some reason, I like the class flap in medium only.  It's not too big, not too small, just right for me.  The small size is not functional and the jumbo looks a bit too heavier.  The medium size is very feminine.  Just my personal preference.  

I want a black one in Caviar with silver hardware, but may need to wait until this September.  

Does anyone know if Chanel increases the prices every year?  If so, in which month?  Many thanks!  :wondering


----------



## Yikkie

You can do a search too and there are lots of useful threads. Personally I prefer black jumbo (caviar) for my everyday bag, but I will go for red/black medium (lambskin) for my evening bag. White is not as stunning and versatile as the other two colours IMO unless you love white bags. Happy deciding!!


----------



## pro_shopper

I have the 227 size and I think its great for everyday! It fits everything I need! I love jumbo and I think its gorgeous but it is quite a big size since its one size up from 227. However, I believe that the jumbo is great in black a white...personally I think that red in jumbo is too big.


----------



## Jahpson

it really makes a difference if you try the bags on if possible.

At first, I had loved the look of the medium. it was so classic and was definitely THE chanel bag. however when I tried it on in person, I realize that it could never fit the stuff I like to put in my bags. whereas the jumbo can!

the maxi is another story!! that baby is huge


----------



## CHANEL777

thanks all got for the advice. I decided to go for the jumbo! since I always carrie alot of stuff like sunglasses. I guess I will manage to shorten the chain inside the bag, gee how could I do that,use a elastic? anyway I will post a pic when the bag arrived,hehe can't wait! we'll see that that fits me! lol


----------



## CHANEL777

^ I do hope Chanel will add a size to classic bags. one bigger than m/l but smaller than jumbo.like in resseises there are 5 sizes!


----------



## coco120

i think it depends on how much u carry on a day to day basis.. the jumbo definately fits a lot more! i have both the classic jumbo and the 226 2.55 (slightly larger than the medium classic) and personally, i think the jumbo is more casual whereas the 226 size is a little more dressy, but again, it just depends how u can rock your outfit right?? GL on your choice!!


----------



## Ash18

Due to some great tips & inputs from all you Chanel gals,I'v decided to go for the Caviar Flap Bag in Black.However the one I really want-the Jumbo size is not available at my Store,nor is likely to be atleast in the near future.Is Large a good size to go for,how different is it from the Jumbo?Will going for anything less than the Jumbo be making a compromise?I'v none to very little idea about Chanel & all of you feel like Fairy Godmothers to me,what with your great guidance & extremely helpful attitude.My heartfelt thanks to every single one of you!


----------



## lallybelle

Well your 226 reissue is in between Jumbo & the Med/Large. So decide from their if you would rather have a little more room or less room than that bag. If you want more room then wait for Jumbo to come in stock.


----------



## PenelopeB

Ash18 said:


> Due to some great tips & inputs from all you Chanel gals,I'v decided to go for the Caviar Flap Bag in Black.However the one I really want-the Jumbo size is not available at my Store,nor is likely to be atleast in the near future.Is Large a good size to go for,how different is it from the Jumbo?Will going for anything less than the Jumbo be making a compromise?I'v none to very little idea about Chanel & all of you feel like Fairy Godmothers to me,what with your great guidance & extremely helpful attitude.My heartfelt thanks to every single one of you!


 
go for the bag that you _really_ want. it'll be worth the wait in the end. I've decided to get same bag in jumbo but keep tossing up between the med/large, as it looks like there will be a stock problem til september at the boutique. i told my hubby and he's sick to death with hearing me trying to make up my mind, so he's making sure i get the jumbo, no matter how long it takes. i suppose you can always get both, and if that were me.. i'd have to win the lottery first.. hahahha.

all the best, and good luck!!!


----------



## luxelover

I got the medium classic in fuschia (more like a red than a fuschia) and whilst I fell in love with the medium at the store because it looked  more elegant than the jumbo, am now pining for the jumbo in the same colour to use as a day bag and the medium sized one as an evening bag worn with one strap. Am I made to be buying two bags in the same colour?! Oh well


----------



## meowcsj

It really depends on how much your daily essential is.

For me, a Jumbo is just enough for me. Medium could only acts as an evening bag for.

The size choosen should not be dependable on your body size as big bags are in. Victoria Beckham and some size 0 celebrities are spotted carrying a Jumbo.

http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/6023/outsidey.jpg 
I normally put my handphone in the back pocket

http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/9430/insideb.jpg
Inside of what I put

http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/250...yessential.jpg
These are the daily essentials that I need to carry around everyday.

Thus, jumbo is the minimum size I can consider.


----------



## tresjoliex

Thinking of getting a Chanel bag, and was wondering the price differences and the size difference. Thank you.


----------



## sjunky13

Get the Jumbo. Its the perfect size. M/L holds nothing. Jumbo is 2650 and M is 2350.


----------



## tresjoliex

Is the maxi much bigger? What does that cost?


----------



## meowcsj

iirc is 1970EURO.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*tres* - If you are looking for a day bag, go Jumbo.  While I adore the medium, yes it doesn't fit much and no, if you won't use it if you carry a lot.  I carry less when I use my medium flaps, and think that a pretty dress will always look nicer (when you are dressing up!) with a medium flap.  It's aesthetically perfect, IMO.   Practicality wise though, a Jumbo can't be beat.  The newer maxis are okay I guess, but I still prefer the proportions of the Jumbo, cuz bigger isn't always better haha.


----------



## missD

Jumbo black caviar with silver (larger bag + silver = looks more casual)
M/L black lamb or caviar with gold (dressier, classic, smaller, and perfect for night time


----------



## boinquo

I personally think that the medium looks more chic and cute, but it's pretty impractical unless you carry a small amount of small items with you.  Now, if Chanel came out with a medium sized SINGLE flap bag, that would be awesome.  I love the size and dimensions of the jumbo for actual realistic purse use, but it sometimes looks a little too old-lady on me.


----------



## jess38288

I vote for a black jumbo.  I have both.  I usually carry my two cell phones, a long wallet and my keys - and I can't hardly fit that in my medium.  The medium is more of an evening bag, whereas the jumbo is day/night!


----------



## pro_shopper

I have a Metallic Reissue 227, which is equivalent to a Caviar Jumbo and I love it! the size is perfect for all my everyday stuff.

I just purchased a Chanel Evening Star Flap in Medium so I will keep you updated on what I think about the size...but since it is smaller than the 227, i'm thinking that it might be a bit small so I won't be able to put everything I need in my bag. But I love the look of the medium size!


----------



## Bay

I have the jumbo on my wishlist


----------



## twinkleberry

I love the jumbo and cannot go smaller as I carry heaps of stuffs


----------



## tresjoliex

What do you mean by single flap? (i'm still learning)

Also, can't decide between either gold or silver.

I'm gonna get the black caviar jumbo.


----------



## pandalian

i used to like the med size flap. but after using the jumbo, the size is definitely much better for everyday use. i would get the med size in reissue but not the classic c as it's much smaller. my vote will be the caviar jumbo in red as the 1st choice and white my second.


----------



## Trevi PM

its up to how many Chanel that you had... it this ur first ones, pls go with Medium, for ur second ones... jumbo is the best :X


----------



## Monique55

Hi everyone, I need help choosing between, The Classic Jumbo or the medium size
both lambskin with gold hardware...Are they both made in France for 2009 ? Thoughts please, Thank you!


----------



## cookie888

How will you be using the bag? If you plan on using it for nights out and special occasions I say go medium.

Go jumbo if you plan on using it more often than that or plan on using it in the day


----------



## fieryfashionist

It boils down to usage.  If you want a more formal, night out/occasion type bag, get the medium.  A black lambskin flap with gold h/w screams classy/dressy IMO.  I'm not a big fan of lambskin Jumbo flaps (I prefer an easier to take care of leather in a "day" size), but if you want an everyday, spacious flap, get the Jumbo.


----------



## glistenpearls

I personally love the look of the medium size when being carried with single chain, however space is always a problem for me so I bought the jumbo size instead. Alas, for the jumbo, it's way too long to carry it in a single chain and they are quite heavy for me (mind you I dont even bring my wallet,- just cards, cash, keys, ph and lipgloss/powder).

So take those into consideration as well- now I'm contemplating to get the medium flap so I can carry it with a single chain.


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

jumbo classic


----------



## pond23

I can never fit my stuff for daytime use in a bag smaller than the Jumbo size. I personally wouldn't get much use out of a Medium flap, so my vote is for the black Jumbo.


----------



## alyson.noele

I'm really struggling to choose between the White Jumbo Flap w/ GHW or the Medium/Large size. 

I already own a Black Vintage XL Jumbo w/ GHW, and I was thinking about getting the Medium so I could wear it on a single chain for going out and such. I always think big bags won't look good on me because I'm small, but I always see teeny celebrities that are my height (Nicole Richie, Mary Kate Olsen) which changes my initial opinion 

I don't know what to do! Advice?


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

^ If your intention is for special events/going out, then the medium is the perfect choice.  The jumbo is more of an everyday bag.  Pick the bag that you love the most regardless of what anyone says.


----------



## Brina

I'm also undecided whether I should go for the medium or the Jumbo size. Moreover I really like the lambskin look, does it really get scratches so easily?


----------



## mave

i bought  a medium as my first chanel and i hardly used.. i want to sell it now  yet i can't bear to, in case i ever want it again and the price would have gone up a lot by then.

However, it's not a practical size for my needs.. and i had been to events where i spotted at least 3 other medium flaps.. 

doesn't make me feel my bag is so special anymore


----------



## rainrowan

I really like my Jumbo flap.  I tend to carry the following:

mini wallet
card case
cellphone
makeup case
key pouch

enough room for all things needed on an outing
it's got that oomph factor that makes it special
this is perfect when I'm out for several hours

it is a bit more conspicuous if I'm just running out to the store or taking kids for a walk
it gets a bit heavy loaded up -- when it gets like this, I start to think the medium flap is better to hold just a cellphone, cardcase, keys and a lipstick.

To be honest, I wish I could have both sizes.


----------



## Lec8504

I have the medium/classic flap, and while I love the size, it's way way too small to use for everyday.  I'm planning to buy either the white or black caviar jumbo next....once I decide on the color


----------



## sussexblogger

I can only afford one, I think the proportions of the medium are beautiful but to get the most use out of the bag the jumbo is better - at least if you carry loads of stuff, like me.  It's nice to keep visiting the Chanel boutique as well - the most enjoyable of all the designers' own shops in my experience.


----------



## coffeebaby

Jumbo is ideal for using from day to night, but I have found that it's wayyyy too heavy for me. The proportion of medium is the best that every girl looks gorgeous when carrying it, but it's just too small to hold my daily essentials. So to me reissue 226 is the ideal size.


----------



## motomoto

I Totally AGREE!!!



coffeebaby said:


> Jumbo is ideal for using from day to night, but I have found that it's wayyyy too heavy for me. The proportion of medium is the best that every girl looks gorgeous when carrying it, but it's just too small to hold my daily essentials. So to me reissue 226 is the ideal size.


----------



## MissHollywood

If you feel you can wear it in the evening comfortably and that the medium won't suit your needs, the jumbo sounds like the best way to go. ;D


----------



## Creammia

I find that the jumbo is good size for a everyday bag as it holds a lot..whereas the medium is a good size for day and evening...smaller but it looks classy and elegant too!! You won't go wrong with either!!


----------



## jolenejeey

Creammia said:


> I find that the jumbo is good size for a everyday bag as it holds a lot..whereas the medium is a good size for day and evening...smaller but it looks classy and elegant too!! You won't go wrong with either!!


 
I agreed with Creammia. Try it on personally and look into the mirror, it wont lie to u Black is definitely my choice. Good luck!


----------



## muzilulu

i like wear the bag single chain, so m/l gets my vote, jumbo is way too big/heavy for me. 
but i agree with other girls, the room in m/l is very limited.


----------



## ibezj

JUMBO...in red....my HG. 

medium's too small for me...I carry a lot of things.


----------



## bagpacker

I vote jumbo as well! Its a struggle to fit all my stuff in M/L. I've worn it to a wedding and with evening wear (and seen some celebs do so as well!), have to say it didn't look so bad.


----------



## gabrielle_patty

I vote Jumbo as well.  Bigger is better


----------



## Michelle2036

Hiya ladies,

Just wondering what the general consensus is on flaps and their sizes?

I'm seriously considering buying one but don't know if to go for the large/jumbo (12x8x3) or the medium (10x6x2.5).

I tend to carry large bags but I am purchasing this one mainly as a 'going out' bag so would only take wallet, keys, camera, phone, make-up etc etc.

Is there anyone out there that is lucky enough to own both? If so, which one do you find is the best?

Thanks in advance for your help!!!


----------



## amorris

i reckon medium.. i have the jumbo and i feel that sometimes the straps are too long that it doesnt make it as an 'evening bag' almost?

in the medium u can shorten and lengthen the strap and it will still look good for going out


----------



## PANda_USC

I have both and I feel that a Jumbo is a bit too big for "going out on the town".  Get the M/L, ^_^!


----------



## kimalee

Medium!


----------



## ChenChen

Another vote for medium!


----------



## Chrisy

Medium.  I have the Reissue 226 (which is slightly smaller than the jumbo) and feel it's too big for going out at night.  In fact, I just bought the medium last weekend as my going out purse.


----------



## Ms. JRJK

Michelle, 

For the &#8216;going-out&#8217; bag, I personally recommend the medium size. However, you mentioned that you would carry wallet and camera phone. I have doubt that those two-items alone would not fit on medium size. The best way is that you visit the Chanel boutique to try on the medium as well as the jumbo classic flaps so you know the differences.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Michelle2036

Thank you everyone for your advice! 

Everyone seems to agree that medium for evening is ideal. I already have my LV Galleria GM for an everyday bag so probably don't need another bag that holds almost all of my possessions at one time....

I might just have to downsize the things I take out with me at night (that probably won't be a bad thing)!!


----------



## elr

I finally decided on the Beige Clair Classic Flap - I am in love with this stunning bag!   But, which size - jumbo or medium????????


----------



## kkayc

I would go with Jumbo, the price difference is minimal but the size difference helps.  I have a medium classic flap and the new large embossed reissue, which is I think around the jumbo size, maybe a tad bigger?  With the medium, I have problems fitting my wallet, my Iphone, and make up (lipstick and powder).  It fits, but I have to place everything strategically and then try to make sure my keys aren't piercing my Chanel wallet.  Once I get it in, it's lovely, but I don't think I look very sexy once I open my purse, take out my wallet to pay for something, and then struggle to make it all fit again.  Definitely diminishes the "hot" factor.


----------



## elr

thank you kkayc!   I giggled in reading your post - I can't tell you how many times that has happened to me with a bag - it's awful!   And, yes...the "hot" factor goes WAY down.   I think that answered my question very easily.  Thank you!!!


----------



## kkayc

Not a problem.  I mean I like my medium flap, but I'm getting a new jumbo grey caviar.  It's not worth the struggle or trying to pretend after I pay for my coffee that I normally keep my purse open/ajar . . . so that I can later struggle to close it privately :weird:


----------



## purse-nality

oh, yay! you decided on beige clair! 

i definitely think jumbo is most practical. but since i already have a black jumbo, and being that they're both neutral colors, i went w/ medium for diversity. its the best size that can go from day to night, so classy feminine when carried single-chained... then again, pick the one you think you'll get good mileage out of... 

funny though, when i got addicted to chanel, my bag preferences seem to be getting smaller to tiny! and this coming from a big-bag girl!


----------



## Yikkie

Jumbo is more practical IMO, especially if you plan to carry this bag very often. Medium is only good as an evening bag, at least for me.


----------



## kuromi

Jumbo gets my vote !


----------



## bbbarbbb

Just saw the medium in beige clair with GH last week at Neimans.  I really
think this color looks better in medium.  It looks so delicate and
feminine; I just loved it!


----------



## Loveitall

jumbo


----------



## sassygee

Jumbo, more practical.


Miche


----------



## amanda2187

Great choice of colour - I'd say medium if you'll be using it for evenings, and jumbo if it will be a daytime bag!


----------



## H-Jewels

thats right , Jumbo is more practical


----------



## tillie46

I think you'd be happier with the Jumbo!


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

Yay!  You decided on the beige!  This is one of my favorites.  For everday, the jumbo is the perfect choice.  But if you're looking for a versatile bag that can transition from day to night, casual to dressy, then the M/L is the better choice.  So it depends on what you intend to use it for.


----------



## pls5

I'd go for medium in that color, but if you plan to use everyday then jumbo probably best for you.


----------



## ladyhz

For lighter color, I vote for M/L.


----------



## elr

Well.....I would like to be able to carry it some days and evenings.   My SA told me she carries her jumbo all the time in the evenings.   She told me it is approz 12x8x4 - which doesn't seem too big for evening since most clutches anymore are larger.   I don't want to be "cramming" things into such a beautiful bag.   It won't be a bag I carry every single day as I love changing out my bag depending on my mood and what I am wearing.  

any last minute advice????????


----------



## nighteyes

jumbo, it sounds more practical for you. if possible, bring your stuff to the boutique and see how much you can fit into the M/L, so you know if it's right for you or not.


----------



## WindyCityCoco

I have both , and the only caution I have on the Jumbo is that sometimes I feel like it's a little too big and heavy. Try them both and walk around the store a bit, try to imagine carrying them for several hours. Hope that helps!
Both are classics and you cant go wrong!


----------



## sbelle

I strongly recommend the jumbo.  

I have a medium that I bought thinking I could use it for evenings when I didn't need so much, but I have never used it.  lol--I don't want to get rid of it, because I still think it would be perfect for that evening when I don't need much.  I have several jumbos which I use all the time.  So, I think it is worth it to buy something you could use all the time.  

Good luck!  I am sure you'll love whatever you get!


----------



## elr

thank you all for your honest opinions!   that is what makes this site so wonderful and helpful!!!   this is what I decided - she is sending me both the medium and the jumbo in the beige claire.   that way I can actually see, feel, put my things in and make the best possible decision.   Hopefully they will be here on Wednesday and I can't wait!!!

Soon I will be the very proud owner of 2 Chanels:

my first - a black python classic flap with SH and tassle on the chain (love and adore this bag!)   

my second - beige claire classic flap with GH in either jumbo or medium

I think between these two I feel I will have the best of both worlds - both classics but different enough so it's fun,  both colors of hardware, a dark and a light color bag that are neutral and go with everything.   Gotta love Chanel!!!


----------



## bobobuttercup

Jumbo for everyday. I recently bought my first Chanel, a black jumbo flap, caviar, SH. In the store, I tried on both the jumbo and the medium. Though I liked how the medium looked on me -- I'm under 5' 3" and slender -- I knew that I would not be able to fit in what I typically carry in my everyday purse without editing -- and I want to be able to get as much use out of this expensive bag as possible. I can fit in a long wallet, phone, iPod, small notebook, sunglasses, reading glasses, small cosmetics bag, bunch of keys, rolled up cotton bucket hat, and a folded silk scarf. Bags have to be functional, not just beautiful!  I am enjoying my bag very much.

The medium would be perfect for evenings out. It's on my wish list!


----------



## beez86

petit_mode said:


> Diamonfericia - the Classic flap quilted bags whether caviar or lambskin comes in the following sizes:
> 
> *Small*: 9" x 5.5" x 2.5" (single flap, single chain) this is called mini as well if Im not mistaken?
> *Medium*: 10" x 6" x 3" (double flap, double chain)
> *Large *(double flap, double chain)
> *Jumbo*: 12" x 8" x 3.5" (single flap, double chain)
> 
> Unless Im mistaken - but the girls here should be able to confirm it for you


 

i'm sorry but i'm really new to chanel and can i just ask what's the difference between single and double flap? i thought all the bags has just one flap?


----------



## nighteyes

^Single flap bags have one flap and double flap bags have two flaps (the main flap, and then an inner flap). Not all bags have just one flap.

I sometimes prefer the Jumbo precisely because the M/L's double flap can be quite annoying to meddle with


----------



## peggyplaw

i got the medium first because it's way more cute than the jumbo, but found out that couldn't fit everything i need besides a small cell phone and a small wallet...

i ended up exchanged the jumbo in five days 

i adore the jumbo! and it's such classic, right?


----------



## peggyplaw

and totally agree with what bobobuttercup has said!!


----------



## BagNuts

i wanna thank everyone who are participating in this thread i have. I still havent bought the bag, but i think im going for the jumbo like what everyone here in this thread is recommending.


thanks again!


----------



## barumbum

Personally, I like Jumbo


----------



## abs914

I posted maybe a year ago for advice on my first Chanel and I'm finallyyyy taking the plunge this week.  I definitely want a black caviar flap with gold hardware.  A year later, I'm still debating on which size I want.

I'm going to use this bag more for going out to bars/dinner but also want to be able to use it during the day sometimes.  I can not decide whether to go for med/large or jumbo.  I was thinking I should maybe go for the med/large since I'll prob use it more at night.  I'm 5'9" and about 130lbs so the jumbo definitely wouldn't be too big on me but would it be too big for going out at night?  

Also, I like the idea of wearing the bag messenger style...Can you do that with those sizes or is that more for the WOC?

Thanks for any help


----------



## rosieroseanna

*Are there any photos of celebrities with the jumbo on nights out? Does it look too bog or could you get away with it?*


----------



## sasaave

I have both medium and jumbo. If I had to choose only one, I would vote for medium black.


----------



## sasaave

rosieroseanna said:


> *Are there any photos of celebrities with the jumbo on nights out? Does it look too bog or could you get away with it?*


I personally think jumbo for night out is a way too big.


----------



## ceya

sasaave said:


> I personally think jumbo for night out is a way too big.


yes, I think so too


----------



## juneping

i like the medium..unless you use it as a work bag...but medium looks much better.


----------



## NChau

I prefer the jumbo size for everyday bag.


----------



## ayla

Just wanted to add my 2c to this.. 

I have both, and I worry SO MUCH about squishing my jumbo. The M/L holds a lot less, but is so much more structured !


----------



## c4ntik2006

I like the Jumbo, let us know when you decide what to get  next time..


----------



## Jaded81

I think the jumbo is too big for a night out but then again some celebs do use it at night... like Lauren Conrad. For pics of celebs with jumbos out at night, check out the Celebrities & Chanels thread! There are tonnes of pics!!



rosieroseanna said:


> *Are there any photos of celebrities with the jumbo on nights out? Does it look too bog or could you get away with it?*


----------



## luciabugia

I like bigger flap bags but I must admit that the classic Chanel flap bag is the 'double flap' (M/L).  I'd go for Jumbo or Maxi anytime but 1 double flap is a must!


----------



## felicity1

Definitely the jumbo, fits much more in and is a great day bag.  The color totally depends on your preference - black is always classic and thats what I like - but the white is amazing as well.


----------



## PANda_USC

JUMBOOOOO..even though I have both sizes...I like to carry a lot with me..

I could see the M/L as better for lounges/bars/dinners out...I took my Jumbo clubbing with me and it was...hard to dance with dbf since I wore it on my shoulder, lol


----------



## ranny

medium I love at first sight and jumbo love to use everyday lol lol


----------



## shopdrop

Jumbo because I don't like the double flap on the medium. It's kind of in the way for me when open and close.


----------



## flashy.stems

jumbo!! 333 size matters.


----------



## haute_brands

I'm probably the odd one but I like the maxi


----------



## binique

I'm also in a dilemma..medium or jumbo?

medium looks soooo right! but after reading all the reviews here...jumbo seems to be more practical..


----------



## forchanel

i prefer the medium size!


----------



## beljwl

jumbo for sure


----------



## christyn

I'm new... but I thought I'd throw in my 2 cents... 

I also have both. For daytime for me the jumbo is a must. It just depends on what you carry though, I like to carry around my makeup bag during the day and there's no way it would fit in my M/L. I'm 5'9" and about 140lb and I can pull it off pretty well. I take it pretty much most places... work, the mall, casual dinners. 

But I do use my M/L for evenings out, weddings, etc. I can fit my large wallet, a lipgloss, cell phone and my keys and that's pretty much all.


----------



## Laneige

Medium is the classic while Jumbo is the practical size


----------



## oonik

is there any ladies here who are 5ft or under who has the jumbo ? please post a picture of you wearing it with one and both straps. pretty please ?


----------



## everfallen

hi ladies, i am trying to decide btw a medium and a jumbo classic flap. ideally, i want something that can be carried day and evening. i think medium is a good size for evening, but is it too small to fit all your stuff for day? jumbo obviously can hold more stuff (good for day) but is it too big for evening? would love your opinion! thanks!!!


----------



## Laneige

everfallen
thats exactly what i'm thinking abt !

for me, even jumbo is not enough for the day!

i think it really depends what kind of person you are. i know there are girls that can 'survive' with small bags even in the day and there are others that simply cannot do without big bag in the day.

i'm going for a lunch wedding dinner and now i am not sure if its okay to bring jumbo out. Or should i bring my medium out. Headache


----------



## cookie87

i think is ok to bring jumbo to wedding dinner.... jus make the chain shorter .... actually dinner bags dun hv to be small bags.. i have seen ppl bringing big bags to dinner too.. 

it jus depends on how u feel abt it..


----------



## everfallen

yeah that's actually my primary concern: would a jumbo look akward for evening.  do you ladies who own jumbos actually carry them out at night?


----------



## can

My medium is sleeping in the closet for most of the time. When I go out at night, I like to carry a clutch, not my medium flap.

A friend of mine uses her jumbo daily. Looks like it's a perfect size.

I regret getting a medium..


----------



## Kaypa

I took my jumbo out one night, but it felt kinda bulky carrying around on the dance floor... 
Anyway, I'm struggling with the same issue. Used to have a M/L in lamb, but was afraid it would get damaged when taking out. I sold it in the end. 
Now I am planning to buy a classic flap in caviar with g/h but not sure what size to get. Jumbo or M/L...
I do take my Jumbo with me to dinners. I don't find it too big for dinners, but not sure whether I feel comfortable carrying it with me on nights out.


----------



## StarBrite310

I think this is purely the case of needing both. I have both sizes and each are amazing. I use my Medium purely for evening though. I have never used it during the day as it would never fit all of my stuff and to me, looks too dressy. The Jumbo is such a wonderful bag for the day, fits everything I need, but I wouldn't choose to wear it for very dressy occasions. It does work fine for night though when it's casual. Dinner and a movie kinda evenings. I'd opt for the Medium when it comes to parties, bars, clubs, shows ect. If you want to get more use out of a Chanel, I say get the Jumbo first and the Medium second. You DEFINITELY need both of them though


----------



## nycgirl330

^^ I agree, the large and jumbo both do not provide usage for both day AND night.. you need BOTH!  or get the reissue 226, which can do day or night


----------



## Reen

i prefer medium....just cuz im really petite......red is a awsome color......


----------



## angelsky

StarBrite310 said:


> I think this is purely the case of needing both. I have both sizes and each are amazing. I use my Medium purely for evening though. I have never used it during the day as it would never fit all of my stuff and to me, looks too dressy. The Jumbo is such a wonderful bag for the day, fits everything I need, but I wouldn't choose to wear it for very dressy occasions. It does work fine for night though when it's casual. Dinner and a movie kinda evenings. I'd opt for the Medium when it comes to parties, bars, clubs, shows ect. If you want to get more use out of a Chanel, I say get the Jumbo first and the Medium second. You DEFINITELY need both of them though



I totally second that!  I used to wonder why do pple need the same bag in different sizes.  So after reading this thread, I went and got myself a jumbo in caviar SH.  Then one day I saw a lady carrying the M/L in lamb and I was so blown away by the look and feel of the shiny soft but yet structured material against the GH and I started regretting my jumbo choice.  I thought about selling my jumbo for a ML but then again jumbo could carry lots more, so I have decided to ultimately get a ML in black since it will definitely suit other occasions, but thats after I track down a red M/L in the near future (missed the fall's red).  What an excuse to get more bags right?


----------



## smileyfayce

I'm looking at getting a medium, although I think the jumbo looks great too, I feel like the medium just looks so delicate but will still fit lots of the daily essentials ^_^


----------



## StarBrite310

In a perfect world, Chanel would make the Medium without the double flap so it could fit more and then it would just be a miniature Jumbo


----------



## everfallen

Thanks ladies! I bought the black medium caviar w/ SHW  I actually managed to fit my wallet, phone, keys, card case, compact mirror, eye liner, lip balm, and blotting paper all in there! One of my gfs is telling to me downsize to a smaller wallet so I can fit more stuff in the purse. Now I am hunting for a wallet...


----------



## chanel75lee

I prefer jumbo!


----------



## jolenejeey

Definitely JUMBO!


----------



## soxx

StarBrite310 said:


> In a perfect world, Chanel would make the Medium without the double flap so it could fit more and then it would just be a miniature Jumbo



Totally agree with you on this! The extra flap doesnt serve much purpose.....


----------



## purselady101

Jumbo! I returned the medium because it's way too small.


----------



## antheak

I am new to the world of Chanel and I want to get a 2.55, but I dont know which size is best?

I would like to ask you girlies for your opinion as you will have used these size bags and will know which you believe is most 'usable' 

I would like it for an everyday bag. I would carry a pm size lv agenda, lv french purse wallet, ray ban sunnies case, blackberry (slim) and tissues etc

which do you guys recommend??

Your response will be much appreciated as it will be an expensive mistake if I choose the wrong size lol

I have tried both on in store, I like both, would just love your opinions. Ive also searched the chanel forum and havent found an opinion thread about the sizing yet....

thanks again


----------



## monkeypie

Prefer the medium flap, since the jumbo really looks too clunky and like a briefcase. the design really is suited for the smaller sizes, and the larger sizes tend to make the proportions odd and less aesthetically pleasing.  Looks like carrying a Borg Cube at times.

However, the medium flap really does lack in usability.  My girlfriend can really carry her wallet, phone, keys and some feminine items.


----------



## marlo

I love my jumbo and never considered another size for black.
But recently I've been craving a blue one and I think, for me, it would be too much in the jumbo so I think I'll go for the medium.

I'm tall so the Jumbo is a really good length on me and I can fit a bottle of coke, large LV wallet, sidekick, smallish coach diary, big LV sunnies case etc so it's great if you carry lots of junk around.


----------



## bagasaurus

I'd go with a jumbo but nothing bigger. The medium is too small, and the maxi looks like a briefcase on my petite frame.


----------



## amandaliao

~jumbo~~ easy to carry as the medium flap. n can fit in much more. i got both of them. i found jumbo got much space....i can not even put my cigis into my medium after i fit my wallet in ~~~LOL....JUMBO~~~~


----------



## everfallen

I don't believe u can fit all ur items in a medium. I just bought mine and were faced with the same problem before doing so. I love the proportions of the medium but it really doesn't fit nearly as many things as the jumbo. I am tall enough to carry both bags but in the end, I decided that I like the medium enough to downsize the stuff I carry. So now I am switching to a smaller wallet. Can u possibly carry fewer items or smaller items? If not, I think u will need the jumbo. Also, it wouldn't be a bad idea to goto a store and try fitting all ur stuff in both bags. Good luck!


----------



## duckiee

antheak said:


> I would like it for an everyday bag. I would carry a pm size lv agenda, lv french purse wallet, ray ban sunnies case, blackberry (slim) and tissues etc


these sound like they will not fit in a medium!


----------



## mayflower

for the classic flap, how i wish Chanel would make the size just like reissue 226. It will be PERFECT!


----------



## stefeilnately

The Jumbo is too bulky and heavy for me so I prefer a medium if I want a shoulder bag. If I need to carry more, I'll use a tote, not a flap.


----------



## antheak

everfallen said:


> I don't believe u can fit all ur items in a medium. I just bought mine and were faced with the same problem before doing so. I love the proportions of the medium but it really doesn't fit nearly as many things as the jumbo. I am tall enough to carry both bags but in the end, I decided that I like the medium enough to downsize the stuff I carry. So now I am switching to a smaller wallet. Can u possibly carry fewer items or smaller items? If not, I think u will need the jumbo. Also, it wouldn't be a bad idea to goto a store and try fitting all ur stuff in both bags. Good luck!


 
Thankyou  

I actually went into the store again to see which would fit all my things better, the jumbo one for sure! I suppose I just love the look of the medium its so neat and gorgeous, but the jumbo is most suitable.

So my two cents to this thread is the jumbo is a better size as an everyday bag!

thanks everyone


----------



## cutiepi600

I love the reissue size... its perfect! too bad they don't make that in the classics! I just got the  lambskin medium in red, it's good for going out but def not as an everyday bag.


----------



## everfallen

antheak said:


> Thankyou
> 
> I actually went into the store again to see which would fit all my things better, the jumbo one for sure! I suppose I just love the look of the medium its so neat and gorgeous, but the jumbo is most suitable.
> 
> So my two cents to this thread is the jumbo is a better size as an everyday bag!
> 
> thanks everyone


 
u r welcome   i love the look of the medium too! hence i learned to downsize


----------



## lvuittonaddict

I am contemplating(hoping) what i want for Christmas this year(i actually wont be getting my gift until around new years). I have been looking into either the Medium flap($2425) or the Jumbo($2650) both in caviar. I really love the look of lambskin, but i dont baby my bags and i dont want scratches.  I know that the medium flap has a double flap whereas the Jumbo doesn't.... Correct me if i'm wrong, but the Medium has more pockets than the JUmbo? how useful are the Med's pockets over the jumbo's?? i love my pockets and organization. this is what i normally carry in my bag:

wallet
keys
sunglasses
makeup bag
kindle

i would be willing to scale down what i carry(i dont have to carry my sunglasses or kindle with me) pls, any other pros or cons for either bag would be great.....oh, i don't mind the wings, but i would prefer the flat CC's


----------



## Alaska

I have a white Jumbo and it's awesome bc I carry a big wallet and a lot of junk. lol- but after seeing the 2.55 thread and seeing Jane Fonda with a classic medium it makes me want one so bad! I'm going to get one as they will serve different purposes.  Medium flap for special occasions and Jumbo for everyday (I am not afraid to use white bags, caviar is solid as a rock!)

Here is the  worthy medium flap thread!
~*~REFERENCE: 2.55 vs. Classic Flaps~*~


----------



## burberryprncess

lvuittonaddict said:


> I am contemplating(hoping) what i want for Christmas this year(i actually wont be getting my gift until around new years). I have been looking into either the Medium flap($2425) or the Jumbo($2650) both in caviar. I really love the look of lambskin, but i dont baby my bags and i dont want scratches. I know that the medium flap has a double flap whereas the Jumbo doesn't.... Correct me if i'm wrong, but the Medium has more pockets than the JUmbo? Yes it does.  how useful are the Med's pockets over the jumbo's??  Jumbo has a good sized zippered compartment.  Medium/large has a pretty useless zippered compartment in the inner flap area for cards or small/thin items, a good size open compartment, and 3 open compartments for lipstick and cards or small items.  Both the jumbo and medium/large have an open back compartment. i love my pockets and organization. this is what i normally carry in my bag:
> 
> wallet
> keys
> sunglasses
> makeup bag
> kindle
> 
> i would be willing to scale down what i carry(i dont have to carry my sunglasses or kindle with me) pls, any other pros or cons for either bag would be great.....oh, i don't mind the wings, but i would prefer the flat CC's************f0000]  Unless you opt for soft caviar, the jumbo rigid caviar should not develop wings.  Flat CCs are more common in medium/large and various in jumbo, depending on the season.  The medium/large does not hold much but is great for those who don't carry a lot and works as a great evening bag.[/COLOR]


 
See comments in Red.


----------



## BdA

I prefer the Medium. The Jumbo is too big for my taste .


----------



## lvuittonaddict

thanks.....i think im still torn....ive tried both bags, but i think im just going to have to go try them on again and bite the bullet and choose one. lol. i guess it really just depends on the size preference. im thinking i will probably opt for the jumbo, but who knows.lolz....i hate being indecisive.


----------



## Olivya

Hi, I have a bit of a trouble deciding whether I should get a medium/large double flap or the maxi jumbo in the cruise royal blue/red colours. I have always been a jumbo girl, and do not have any medium/large double flap in my collection except for a 226 reissue. I am having quite a dilemma deciding which size I should go for, I am quite tall about 166cm in height and is concerned that the medium/large may look too small on my frame, but i cant resist just how sweet and classic the medium/large double flap is!!  and i'm concerned about the practicality of the bag as well because in australia the royal blue and red timeless classics only come in lambskin. 

the maxi jumbo on the other hand, i personally think is similar to the normal jumbos, but it is just different! so beautiful too! 

what do you guys reckon??


----------



## karman

I'm 170 cm and the med/large does not look too small on my frame. 

Personally, if both bags only come in lambskin I'd get the med/large. I'm not a lambskin person, but if I could get the caviar maxi I'd go with the maxi.


----------



## beljwl

jumbo maxi for sure


----------



## Olivya

do you girls think the med/large can be used for day? or is it more appropriate for dinner or a party?


----------



## karman

Personally the M/L would not be enough to fit all my stuff for day. But it really depends on how much you carry. Of all my Chanels, my GST is the best size for me.


----------



## *ilovebrad*

Personally, I get jumbo in classic colors like black, beige, white and red. For colorful ones, I prefer medium size.


----------



## Jing Ling

Personally, I believe classic flap is a versatile bag. There is no appropriate or inappropriate on using a certain size for a specific occasion. It depends on your needs. If you do not carry a lot of stuffs during the day, a medium / large bag is definitely a bag for you 





Olivya said:


> do you girls think the med/large can be used for day? or is it more appropriate for dinner or a party?


----------



## sarafina77

For me a med/large isn't big enough for all my stuff. I need a jumbo for running around, and I've carried a jumbo for dinner and no problem.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

i would get a jumbo....the maxi is just a little too large, imo


----------



## ceya

the medium/l does good for evening while jumbo considers for daily uses.
Maxi is too large for me


----------



## Olivya

i decided to purchase the maxi jumbo in red caviar!  i've always been an oversized bag girl and will probably be annoyed if i cant put quite a lot of stuff in my handbag! i've always love my jumbo and believe will love the maxi jumbo as well


----------



## pls5

congrats!  enjoy!


----------



## amandaliao

yeh~~~~~~~~~~
you will love it ..
i got a red maxi in caviar too ....i love it ~~~~
enjoy ur new bag~~~~


----------



## Yikkie

Congrats...i'm sure the maxi jumbo will be stunning in red!


----------



## ocgirl

Good choice!  I wouldn't get the maxi in lambskin, just in case it get saggy later.  For the maxi size, caviar is better.


----------



## curlegirl19

Hey everyone!

I am getting ready to purchase my first Chanel handbag and can't decide between the Medium Caviar flap bag or the Jumbo.

Is the Medium spacious enough to hold belongings or is it more of an evening bag? What I love about the flap bag is its versatility of day to evening wear.

I'm worried the Jumbo will be too big for me. What do you think and recommend?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## woody

I'm another newbie feeling the pinch because of the 1 Feb price rises.

I have looked up the measurements for the med/large 10" x 6" and the jumbo 12" x 8" and I was hoping to actually try them in a few months when we are visiting the States. Now because of the price rises I am considering just jumping in sight unseen.

I'm around 5ft 2" with a smallish average build.  I have looked at a lot of mod shots and was wondering if the jumbo is a bit on the big side but the medium seems a bit on the small side. Its hard to judge on mod shots because it depends on the person. 

I don't carry much. I like to carry with me everyday my wallet, sunglasses, mobile and keys.  Would these all fit easily in the medium? Is the medium more evening bagish?

I have a Balenciaga black gsh pt for days when I need to carry more. 

Does the jumbo hold its value better then the medium?

What should I do?


----------



## bdrmflr

If at all possible, I would try the two on before the price increase. Everyone here will most likely recommend the jumbo for you, but I think it's important to consider fit which you won't know until you give it a go yourself. I would also strongly suggest that you evaluate your day to day handbag contents, before making any handbag purchase and especially in the pressing question M/L v. Jumbo.


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

I think the medium would be perfect for you (since you already have the Bbag for days).  IMO, it's the classic size & can transition from day to night, casual to dressy.  You should be able to fit all your necessities in it (with the assumption that you will not carry your sunglass case or that your case is rather flat).  BUT you should be aware that it's very small because of the double flaps.  Get it only if you don't intend to carry a lot.  I would only get the jumbo (my favorite size because of my lifestyle) if you need an everyday bag.  Both sizes hold their values well ---afterall, it's a Chanel!  Let us know which you decide on.


----------



## beljwl

the jumbo is my favorite


----------



## woody

bdrmflr said:


> If at all possible, I would try the two on before the price increase. Everyone here will most likely recommend the jumbo for you, but I think it's important to consider fit which you won't know until you give it a go yourself. I would also strongly suggest that you evaluate your day to day handbag contents, before making any handbag purchase and especially in the pressing question M/L v. Jumbo.


 

Thank you - I'm def looking for this kind of advice.  Not just enabling   I suspected the jumbo might come out on top but it looks a little tall too me?  I might have to wait and cop the price rise.  

TBH, and Chanel are probably thinking the same thing, if you can pay $2695 for a bag you can probably pay $2995. No fair


----------



## woody

*So.Cal*girl said:


> I think the medium would be perfect for you (since you already have the Bbag for days). IMO, it's the classic size & can transition from day to night, casual to dressy. You should be able to fit all your necessities in it (with the assumption that you will not carry your sunglass case or that your case is rather flat). BUT you should be aware that it's very small because of the double flaps. Get it only if you don't intend to carry a lot. I would only get the jumbo (my favorite size because of my lifestyle) if you need an everyday bag. Both sizes hold their values well ---afterall, it's a Chanel! Let us know which you decide on.


 

Personally, I am kind of leaning towards the medium but the jumbo seems to be the most popular which is making me doubt what to do. Oh well - lucky we are going to the US soon (though not soon enough to save me from the price increases ).

Oh and I just found out we are having our 20th high school reunion soon.  I reckon I would feel pretty awesome rocking a Chanel flap.. . .is that TOO shallow?  Well I need something to cheer me up for being 20 years out of highschool. Where did that go?!?!


----------



## NYCavalier

I carry a lot so I actually don't own any m/l's, but I have many jumbo's just so I know I can carry a little more. I think it is all about preference, and if you don't carry much, I think the m/l would be a great choice for you! But then again, IRL you might change your mind!


----------



## chanel_luv

Get the bag that you really want ! 
Try it first before purchase so no regret later on.
Don't worry about price increase. Chanel will hold its value when you decide to sell later


----------



## nighteyes

If you're a size 2 and 5'2 like me, go with the M/L. If your dress size is much larger, you can probably wear the Jumbo without it overpowering your frame.


----------



## nscwong

It depends how big your wallet is and if you'll take the sunglasses case with you, go for jumbo.  BTW, IMO, even if a m/l looks better on you, no good to buy it because it'll be pain on your neck that you have to think about how to fit all your stuff in your bag wheneve you want to use it.  After all, if a Balenciaga doesn't look big on you, I don't think a jumbo will look big on you.


----------



## ilovemychanel

Hi, I am 5,2 too! I own both the M/L and the Jumbo. Honestly, i like the Jumbo more cos' it can fit alot more stuffs and no one has ever commented that it looks huge on me. Ultimately, go for the one that you are most confortable with regardless of what others think. Good Luck.


----------



## purseinsanity

I prefer the Jumbo!


----------



## dannkat

yoohooo...woody u are here too glad u are joining the c wagon just like leslie and I *wink wink*

I voted *JUMBO*  My ex m/l couldn't fit in my fat sunnie case..

I've 2 jumbos and never look back.  It fits most of my stuff. If u don't like the size, i think it's easier to resell it.


----------



## kuromi

I voted for the jumbo too! But i would think it's still better for you to try them at the boutique first to see which one you prefer


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

I have both the M/L and Jumbo and whilst I LOVE big bags I am using my M/L much more lately than my jumbo's. The M/L doesn't fit much inside so if you're planning on carrying a big wallet your sunglasses case definitely won't fit inside. I can only fit my reissue wallet (which is pretty big!) keys, lipgloss and cell phone inside and that's it!
As you already have a Bal PT I think the M/L would be great as you can still use it for in the day (with maybe not the sunglasses case) and it's the perfect sized flap for evenings too, much nicer size than the jumbo's for evenings IMHO.


----------



## lastlovesong

Is there no Chanel store where you are at where you can try the bags on?


----------



## MsHrms

I think jumbo is young and hip (my daughter loves it) but medium is more classic to me.


----------



## chaneljewel

I love the med/large size but for everyday use would probably go with jumbo.


----------



## amycalcpa

I'm actually getting the M/L in lambskin as I intend to use it for evening and business meetings.  I got the jumbo before, but feel it's too big for formal events, then too formal for casual hang-out.  Had to return it at the end.  I know most ppl like jumbo here, but just not feeling the love here...btw, I'm 5'6, and I have to admit, most of my bags are small...except one LV and Gucci that I carry to work (sometimes with lunch box in...)


----------



## diva lee

It seems like you live far away from a Chanel store.  Do you have any friends or relatives that own Chanel flaps?  Perhaps you could ask to try theirs on for size before you take the plunge.  My preference is for the jumbo...it seems more suitable for everyday use.  I simply can't fit my essentials in the m/l.


----------



## pro_shopper

The Jumbo is a much better size for everyday...if you would like something that can fit everything you listed then I would go with a Jumbo. When I carry my med/lrg...I can only fit my wallet, iphone, and then I squeeze in my keys!


----------



## bcbggirl

okay, i actually don't own a jumbo.  i own a M/L.  my first reaction to seeing the M/L in real life (I had seen it a lot in pics), was that it looked smaller than i had anticipated.  i still love my M/L, because i love small bags.  just be aware that pics can make the bag (just like everything else) look bigger than it feels in real life.


----------



## bcbggirl

Also, i recommend looking at the sticky thread "What's in my chanel bag today?"  There are some examples of how much you can fit inside a medium/large


----------



## joansie

considering the price increase i would go w Jumbo NOW!


----------



## nancypants

can you buy both before the increase and then return the one you don't want?


----------



## Creammia

I prefer jumbo all the time...coz it holds tones and its the perfect size for everyday purse!!


----------



## wuvy0u

dolls, 

i have a question.. im almost getting my jumbo.. but my dear friend asked my why not to get a maxi..
don't you guys think the maxi is a bit to big? is it really that big??? 

i like whitney's chanel.. is this the jumbo or the maxi?

thank you!!!


----------



## Eyiyie

I just got my first Chanel in m/l Instead of jumbo. I m standing 166cm on the skinny side. When it comes to my big question on the size, Im as troubled as you. I didn't take too long in my local botique store and made a choice to go with m/l. Reason was my boyfriend felt a classic bag like Chanel should be small. I listen a lot to my bf. Giggles. Another main reason was it looked too big and odd when I carry the jumbo from the sideview. I can put in my Chanel long wallet, iPhone and my house keys. Also I love the dbl flap which jumbo don't have. But honestly I'm torn between getting jumbo next! This is just us girls ! Aren't it?


----------



## Yikkie

I am 5"2' too and love my jumbo! It does feel a little big at times but overall not too difficult to pull off. For me jumbo was clearly the choice as I carry a bit more than you do and M/L just won't do the job...in fact the M/L holds very little IMO and is more of an evening bag to me.


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

*wuvy0u*:  Whit's is the maxi size.  Keep in mind that she's tall & so it doesn't look big on her.  I'd only suggest this size if you need a little extra room & you're tall.  I think the jumbo is the perfect size.


----------



## Lady Stardust

I say you should try both on just to be sure, but you mentioned that you don't carry a lot, I don't either and the Medium holds everything I need it too, so I'd go for that one


----------



## purse-nality

i have both... though you can't definitely beat the convenience of a jumbo, i luv m/l more. its simply THE classic day-to-night chanel... i always carry my big sunnies w/o the case, in the fabric pouch that comes w/, and either use a small zippy wallet or the bag's pocket compartments for bills & cards..... GL!


----------



## spylove22

I'm around your size and I have both sizes, and I vote jumbo.


----------



## flashy.stems

i LOVE me some JUMBOSSSS


----------



## wuvy0u

@*So.Cal*girl: thanks!! 

i'm 158 cm so very short.. but have a body shape like jennifer hudson.. 
i do carry a lot.. wallet, my sunglasses, keys, pochette, itouch, agenda and if not more... 

i think im getting myself the jumbo.. in caviar.. will post pics later!


----------



## Eyiyie

Girls.. Won't e jumbo be very heavy if it's very filled?? I read in other thread that she has problem carrying jumbo as it gets very heavy after a long day..any comments??


----------



## burberryprncess

Eyiyie said:


> Girls.. Won't e jumbo be very heavy if it's very filled?? I read in other thread that she has problem carrying jumbo as it gets very heavy after a long day..any comments??


 
I'm petite with boney shoulders, so when my jumbo is stuffed, it gets pretty heavy.


----------



## LT bag lady

I voted for Jumbo because I cannot fit sunglasses (Chanel) in my Med, Jumbo will fit the items you listed just fine.
Good luck!


----------



## kewave

Eyiyie said:


> Girls.. Won't e jumbo be very heavy if it's very filled?? I read in other thread that she has problem carrying jumbo as it gets very heavy after a long day..any comments??


 
You don't necessarily need to stuff the Jumbo. The beauty of a Jumbo is its convenience of a single flap (less leather, compensates & cut down a tad for its weight as well). Plus you can throw in your sunglasses proctected in its case and still have your regular wallet with you, without having to make adjustments compared to using a M/L flap!


----------



## ivorywei

I have both in black Cavier, but I love the M/L much more.


----------



## Eyiyie

kewave said:


> You don't necessarily need to stuff the Jumbo. The beauty of a Jumbo is its convenience of a single flap (less leather, compensates & cut down a tad for its weight as well). Plus you can throw in your sunglasses proctected in its case and still have your regular wallet with you, without having to make adjustments compared to using a M/L flap!



I see. I should really consider getting the jumbo next! After all ts best of both world.. I can use my m/l as an evening bag and jumbo as an every day bag.. Woo hoo.


----------



## duckiee

i think it's a matter of which you will get first... 

so for that first chanel, i'll say go for the medium! we're about the same height, the medium looks better. the jumbo takes alot of getting used to.. as a gauge, the medium fits lesser than the bal first.


----------



## Claudia

Jumbo!  I'm 5'1" and slim....and its perfect for small women....and you won't have to struggle to fit things in it.  The bag is so classic and gorgy...and will keep its value forever.


----------



## mskatren

I just tried on both the medium and the jumbo. *I'm 5'2*. Although the medium doesn't hold much, I love the way it looks on me... especially when I wear as a single chain. And willing to downsize my wallet. 

The jumbo is also great but because I love it when it's worn as a single chain, it wont work out for me. It hangs really low to knees. 

So medium it is. And you can wear anything with black!


----------



## darkchoc5372

i use my s/m classic more on regular basis and luvvvvvvvvv it so much, it's pretty functional and not too heavy and very versatile....
mine = silver chain with black caviar
if u find red = go for it, good color doesn't come often.


----------



## shopmagnet

The medium is by far the most suitable for a lot of people. The jumbo on the other hand is really nice, but depends how you wear, for example, in that picture you originally posted, the jumbo looked kinda bad on the Olsen girl.


----------



## kmjohn

Jumbo gets my vote. I think these bags are too expensive to find out later that the bag is too small. If you get the Jumbo you can carry a lot or a little your choice if you get the medium you can only carry a little.  Also the medium does not allow for you to wear the bag across your body, the jumbo will allow you more options all around.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Does anyone have any "modeling pictures" featuring you wearing your M/L classic flap? I tried searching through different threads for such pictures, but I am mostly coming up with pics of just the bag itself or the bag compared to other sizes in the classic flap. 

I am rather tall, 5'8" and I really would like to purchase a M/L flap, however I am worried that it might be too small. I am not really concerned with fitting a lot of stuff in it, as I do not carry much and I already own the Cerf Tote which I would most likely use if I needed to bring a lot of things with me. I am drawn to the M/L as opposed to the jumbo because I think for my style it is a bit more classic and understated. I also like the fact that it is a little more dressy. 

Any comments or pictures would be great, thanks for your help!!!


----------



## HermesChanel

I'd pick the red medium/large caviar flap with SHW altho the GHW looks great on the red . If black then definitely SHW, GL deciding!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Thanks for your input. I would most certainly get the black caviar with SHW. I love the red too, but I am not sure it is as versatile with my wardrobe.


----------



## honeybeez

may i ask if any of these 2 bags, the chain can wear across body like the woc??


----------



## stefeilnately

Love the medium size!


----------



## skylover83

I personally think that a m/l size looks more classic and femine while a jumbo looks more chic/fashionable and casual. So, it totally depends on your wardrobe and style.


----------



## kelliekutie

Should I purchase my next Chanel... *Jumbo Classic?*

I've recentlyl caught another Chanel fever  and suddenly wanted to have another Chanel  


Hubby purchased my first Chanel in 2008 Reissue when he was in Hawaii in size 226 or 227 (not sure...) maybe someone can help me? (Photos attached!  Two of my babies next to each other...)


Anyways we recently purchased a Medium Classic Lambskin in ghw for my bday and it's perfect for a night out but I want something more for everyday use... this bag is precious to me and it is 19 yrs old! (Purchased from ebay)


Then I came across the Jumbo Caviar Black classic since it is easier to take care of but I'm worried that it's too big. It looks good on LC & Nicole Richie though... help?


I'm 5'8 and my Reissue looks already big for me...


Any advice? help?!


----------



## jeNYC

im in the same dilemma...i guess it depends on how much stuff u put in a bag...i have a lambskin but want a caviar for everyday use..i dun think a jumbo would be too big for u but a medium is nice too..so i dun even know...im personally leaning more towards medium because im waiting for my dream jumbo bag lol


----------



## ceya

The jumbo is a bit smaller than reissue if I am not mistaken.

According to your height, jumbo caviar would be perfect.

Am 5'2 and purchased black jumbo caviar for daily use, and on waiting list for beige jumbo caviar as well.


----------



## kelliekutie

jeNYC said:


> im in the same dilemma...i guess it depends on how much stuff u put in a bag...i have a lambskin but want a caviar for everyday use..i dun think a jumbo would be too big for u but a medium is nice too..so i dun even know...im personally leaning more towards medium because im waiting for my dream jumbo bag lol


 

*Ohmygosh yeah it is so hard to decide... and I don't know if I should go for black again. I already have two black Chanels *


----------



## kelliekutie

ceya said:


> The jumbo is a bit smaller than reissue if I am not mistaken.
> 
> According to your height, jumbo caviar would be perfect.
> 
> Am 5'2 and purchased black jumbo caviar for daily use, and on waiting list for beige jumbo caviar as well.


 

*Oh is it? I wasn't sure if my reissue was a 226 or 227... I assumed that 227 is the Jumbo size is that correct?*


*My friend has the Jumbo Classic in Red and she loves it and she's also 5'2... Is it hard to locate jumbo classics now? I heard it's all gone due to the price increase...*


----------



## burberryprncess

Height wise, the jumbo is taller, but depth wise, the 227 is bigger.  Depending on how you use it, the jumbo is more roomy because it contains one big compartment and a zipper pocket.  The 227, on the other hand contains multiple compartments and an annoying flap, making it less practical.  I prefer the 227 over the jumbo though because of multiple compartments for easy organization of my things.  Yours look like a 227, and if you already have one, you may as well go for a jumbo.


----------



## burberryprncess

By the way, I'm only 5'2" and petite and absolutely prefer BIG bags now.  Jumbo has a longer strap but nothing that prevents me from carrying it.  I have medium flaps and after carrying large 227 and jumbo, I can't even go back to carrying small bags.


----------



## ceya

kelliekutie said:


> *Oh is it? I wasn't sure if my reissue was a 226 or 227... I assumed that 227 is the Jumbo size is that correct?*
> 
> 
> *My friend has the Jumbo Classic in Red and she loves it and she's also 5'2... Is it hard to locate jumbo classics now? I heard it's all gone due to the price increase...*



 have those 2 compared at locak Saks,  I prefer the jumbo.
my waist size is 0 or 2, shirt is in xsmall.
Never like carry big things in my life excepts money )))))

For purses, I just happen try on the jumbo together with my Louis.  And saw that the jumbo is better fitted than Louis.
I also purchase 2 m/l Chanel for special occasion as well.


----------



## kelliekutie

burberryprncess said:


> Height wise, the jumbo is taller, but depth wise, the 227 is bigger. Depending on how you use it, the jumbo is more roomy because it contains one big compartment and a zipper pocket. The 227, on the other hand contains multiple compartments and an annoying flap, making it less practical. I prefer the 227 over the jumbo though because of multiple compartments for easy organization of my things. Yours look like a 227, and if you already have one, you may as well go for a jumbo.


 


*I agree with you! My reissue looks roomy but I can't seem to put too much things in there... and the flap gets in the way. It sounds like Jumbo is the pefect choice then...  I'd probably purchase one on ebay if I can't find one in NM...*


----------



## PANda_USC

*kelliekutie*, you're so tall! Of course you could rock a Jumbo. I'm only 5'3", 95lbs, and I love love love rocking the Jumbo...not too overwhelming or anything, so you shouldn't have a problem either! I guess for evenings out though, a M/L flap would be ideal.

And if you don't want black, other neutrals are *beige*(has to be with GHW, ^_^), *navy*, and *red*!!! And lucky for you, a beige, navy, and red are released every year, ^_^. *Gray* is also nice.


----------



## jeNYC

hey kelliekutie, im assuming ur friend has it in shw in the jumbo?  this past season only came out in SHW for jumbo and GWH for m/L only. i want the ghw...waiting for it IF it ever comes out.  u should get beige or another neutral color sinc eu have 2 blacks already!!


----------



## kelliekutie

PANda_USC said:


> *kelliekutie*, you're so tall! Of course you could rock a Jumbo. I'm only 5'3", 95lbs, and I love love love rocking the Jumbo...not too overwhelming or anything, so you shouldn't have a problem either! I guess for evenings out though, a M/L flap would be ideal.
> 
> And if you don't want black, other neutrals are *beige*(has to be with GHW, ^_^), *navy*, and *red*!!! And lucky for you, a beige, navy, and red are released every year, ^_^. *Gray* is also nice.


 
*Thank you for your advice! I wish I was skinny like you! *

*What type of Chanels do you currently have? Do you also own a jumbo in black? I tried calling NM and they said that there's a waist list (which no one told me about last wk?!?!) and I have to pay the higher price now of course...*

*BTW I just saw your album & we are all fr TW?! *


----------



## kelliekutie

jeNYC said:


> hey kelliekutie, im assuming ur friend has it in shw in the jumbo? this past season only came out in SHW for jumbo and GWH for m/L only. i want the ghw...waiting for it IF it ever comes out. u should get beige or another neutral color sinc eu have 2 blacks already!!


 

*I think you're right. Hers is in SHW... I've only seen her Red jumbo once sitting in the box she hardly wears it that's why I wasn't sure if jumbo is a practical purchase...  *

*I love GHW TOO!... that's why I recently purchased the medium one in gold chain because hubby didn't know what I wanted but the Ala Moana Chanel Boutique SA was really nice and recommended the Reissue striped in 2008...*


----------



## MarvelGirl

Kellikutie, I am 5'8"+ and only own Jumbo and Maxi flaps. That said, I too feel that you would look fabulous with a Jumbo! 

Also, I have 9 black Chanel bags and love every one of them but I agree once again with the others that you should venture out and add another color this time - beige, red, grey are all classic and will match most wardrobes. I have all of those colors (beige clair jumbo w/gh, 10c red maxi w/sh, metallic grey maxi) and don't regret any of them one bit as they are nice neutrals to have in any collection.

Good Luck with your decision! Have fun!


----------



## nighteyes

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/the-classic-flap-bag-medium-or-the-jumbo-239676-26.html

You're tall enough to rock any size you want, tbh!


----------



## purseinsanity

I personally LOVE the jumbos!


----------



## styledbyher

def jumbo! u already have the lambskin in the medium size, im sure a bigger bag is perfect for everyday use, who knows a few years down the road ud be carrying more then u are in ur bag and the jumbo wud still be perfect!


----------



## deb68nc

Hi, I just purchased the caviar jumbo with GHW. I love it > i was toying back and forth like you to whether I should get the medium instead. I posted it on the forum under deb68nc and I put pics there of it as well. I'm 5'2" 115 lbs so you can see the size reference. I'm glad I made this choice for I don't want to have to limit my belongings I would have to put in the medium. So the jumbo is definately better for everyday use. Good luck with your decision!!!!


----------



## MrsM-6-7-08

I think a Jumbo Caviar will be to die for!!!!
And will really add to your collection!


----------



## purselady101

Jumbo! The medium is too small and the flap makes it even less functional.


----------



## sylphfae

Hmmm I think the Jumbo would look great on somebody your height! I'm a lot shorter and I think I pull it off a-ok! Also, since you want to carry your new bag as a day-bag, the Jumbo would be a lot more practical.


----------



## pro_shopper

burberryprncess said:


> By the way, I'm only 5'2" and petite and absolutely prefer BIG bags now. Jumbo has a longer strap but nothing that prevents me from carrying it. I have medium flaps and after carrying large 227 and jumbo, I can't even go back to carrying small bags.


 
^Same here! I  my Jumbo!


----------



## kelliekutie

*What do you guys think about the Jumbo XL???*


----------



## pro_shopper

^That bag is huge! Its cute but its a whole lot of bag!


----------



## kelliekutie

*Oh what's the size difference?? Oh gosh i've been looking on ebay nonstop and it's all over $3k and i'm trying to save $$$$$$ but tpf is so addicting & i even dream about having a jumbo...  i keep clicking on ebay  *


----------



## deb68nc

Are all the $3K + on Ebay Jumbos??? OMG!!! That's more than what Chanel has raised theirs to. I don't know why e-bayers do that..that's ridiculous!


----------



## kelliekutie

deb68nc said:


> Are all the $3K + on Ebay Jumbos??? OMG!!! That's more than what Chanel has raised theirs to. I don't know why e-bayers do that..that's ridiculous!


 
*Yes  i actually tried to ask them to lower the price... there's a couple that are $3199 (not including shipping) and they are all jumbo with ghw! I want to cry~~~~ You're so lucky you got one b4 price increase!!!*


----------



## purse-nality

i luv the jumbo most! still don't care for maxi, design wise. for me, its just too much flap!


----------



## kelliekutie

purse-nality said:


> i luv the jumbo most! still don't care for maxi, design wise. for me, its just too much flap!


 

*Do you have any photos of you with your Jumbo? I just saw your mod pics on pg.7 you are extremely gorgeoussssss!!! I LOVE YOUR BEIGE CLASSIC IT IS A BEAUTY LIKE YOU!*


----------



## ccmud

nice bags


----------



## imee

hi everyone!! i'm purchasing a chanel in a couple of months but i can't decide whether i should get the medium or the jumbo.

i'm worried that since i'm on the heavier side ( 5'2  150 pounds) that the medium would look tiny on me. but then again the jumbo seems too well..JUMBO!

if you ladies have any pictures of yourselves carrying either a MEDIUM or JUMBO flap bag...please share them with me!!! 

THANK YOU ALL IN ADVANCED =)


----------



## nighteyes

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/the-classic-flap-bag-medium-or-the-jumbo-239676.html

I think a jumbo would look much better on you than a medium.


----------



## PANda_USC

*imee*, I think the Jumbo would look best on you. I definitely love both sizes but Jumbos are just more practical as everyday bags(at least for me anyway)! Do you carry a lot of things(phone, camera, sunglasses case, planner, keys, make up bag)?

I'm 5'3", 95lbs and I love sporting the Jumbo....I don't find it overwhelming..heck...it's a Chanel! You want it to be "out there, noticeable in all of its *beautiful glory*" so JUMBO JUMBO JUMBO: :cheers::

Here's pics of me carrying a M/L(tweed one) versus a Jumbo(violet lambskin one)


----------



## beljwl

jumbo


----------



## bfali

jumbo!!


----------



## mave

medium but it seems everyone else is saying jumbo

hahah.. which one is the original flap? Not the jumbo right?


----------



## fsadeli

original one is medium...i have medium in black too...contemplating to sell it away to get jumbo instead...but medium size looks great on me while jumbo a little too overwhelming...oh well...tough call!!!


----------



## eggpudding

Jumbo!!

Though if there was a flap size in between medium and jumbo it would be perfect


----------



## Purse-struck

Hi All,

I have a similar problem.  My husband gave me a glorious red classic flap for Christmas (that's not the problem!).  I thought it was a jumbo but thanks to the Chanel Reference Library I now know it's a Maxi.  It is really large.  I have a white medium (too small for me) and a black jumbo (just right); am considering trying to exchange the red Maxi for a red Jumbo if possible but not sure.  Does anyone have modeling photos with a Maxi and/or a Jumbo?


----------



## Purse-struck

BTW, PANda_USC, that violet jumbo looks absolutely gorgeous on you!  (Love your dog, too!)


----------



## Chanel779

I love both sizes but have recently been loving jumbo more. I have the pale pink with SHW jumbo and its lovely, I am now looking for a beige claire jumbo.


----------



## rachael1321

jumbo!!!


----------



## kobe939

PANda_USC said:


> *imee*, I think the Jumbo would look best on you. I definitely love both sizes but Jumbos are just more practical as everyday bags(at least for me anyway)! Do you carry a lot of things(phone, camera, sunglasses case, planner, keys, make up bag)?
> 
> I'm 5'3", 95lbs and I love sporting the Jumbo....I don't find it overwhelming..heck...it's a Chanel! You want it to be "out there, noticeable in all of its *beautiful glory*" so JUMBO JUMBO JUMBO: :cheers::
> 
> Here's pics of me carrying a M/L(tweed one) versus a Jumbo(violet lambskin one)


 
Love your violet jumbo...and your yorkie too!!


----------



## LadyLDH

I am absolutely desperate for a Jumbo Classic Flap in Caviar with Silver Hardware but EVERYWHERE in London is sold out and nobody seems to be getting them back in stock. I have asked several SAs to call me when they get deliveries to let me know if any arrived but I haven't heard anything back and every time I call they say they don't have any! I bought a M/L but had to return it as it was too small. How long do they take to come into stock does anybody know? Im carrying around a credit note worth £1660 so Im dying to spend it!!


----------



## pixiepeach

I loooooove the jumbo. It's my all time fav.


----------



## Dawn

jumbo!


----------



## fsadeli

love my jumbo with GHW...u should get one!


----------



## donnaveneziana

hello girl fashion
i m indecision up chanel buy i have m/l classic flap lambskin black

i have indecision i like jumbo end medium flap....
thank for respost.


----------



## H-Angel

I have been there...

and for me my decision relied on flexibility.

for a 400 difference between m and Jumbo, I will have the flexibility of using the bag more.  For a M/L, it is just too small.  Yes, I can get by with carrying less - small wallet, cell, keys and shades.  BUT I want the option to carry more too... perhaps a beauty kit, or small umbrella even.  Jumbo allows for me to carry less or more.  the size is not that large anyway so I think I can get away with using it for Evening wear too.

Me - I have decided for the Jumbo instead of M/L

HTH


----------



## LoveActually1

I would say jumbo bc you have a m/l... but a jumbo in a light color might be too hard to keep clean!


----------



## ceya

I like both.
I have the jumbo, but now want the m/l for evening.  However, decide not to because there are more of LVs in the boxes waiting for use


----------



## purselady101

Jumbo


----------



## pro_shopper

I got the Jumbo beige clair GHW flap last week and
I love it! The size is perfect for everyday...I can fit everything I need. IMO M/L is wayy too small but it's personal preference.


----------



## djrr

it really depends on what size you like. i happen to like m/l more than jumbos, but i understand jumbos can be more practical for some ppl. do you carry a lot with you when you go out? do you find your m/l too small? if so, then you should get the jumbo. but if you don't think the m/l is too small, you should choose the one that looks best on you.


----------



## H-Angel

I tried both and find that M/L is quite feminine and cute... i find it
very dainty and classy...

However for the things that I can put onto the bag... I decided to go for Jumbo.  If using it for night out or formal dinner is the issue... this is easy for me since I RARELY (close to NEVER) do this anyway... and if ever I have to.. I think I would get me a RED VERNIS LV under 1000 instead of investing 2600 in chanel!  My 2c...


----------



## can

i like both. wish jumbo had a double flap


----------



## LoveActually1

I think everyone needs both, but if i had to choose i think m/l.  I don't think jumbo is good for "everyday".  I only use mine for daytime dressy events, which is not often.. on the other hand I use my m/l for going out ,weddings, etc which is much more common


----------



## luckygirl83

Quick question: I haven't had time to stop at Chanel yet to try the bags on. I don't carry much in my bags (wallet, phone, tissue, keys) - would a M/L be too small or should I go with the Jumbo? I am almost 5'8 and a size 0/2. I am looking for something to carry on my evenings out but only have the budget for one bag..  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## joojoo

bagmad73 said:


> The size really depends on what you are planning to use it for and how much you carry around with you? My first was a medium flap as I felt the jumbo looked too big on me. Now I have a jumbo and love it because it holds so much more!!!!
> As for the colour, black is always classic but red is hard to find. So these two get my vote.
> Let us know what you get!!!


 
am with her absoulotly 

i prefar jumbo cos i have alot to carry

and the black will take my voite it will match every thing u will wear


----------



## somang79

another vote for Jumbo


----------



## .::Charisma::.

Jumbo without a doubt. There is just something about it that is just so attractive.


----------



## Learned HandBag

delilahds said:


> Have you tried them on for size?
> For a classic bag the jumbo was too big for me. The medium was perfect and looked more "classic" compared to the jumbo.
> My dream bag is the jumbo red in lambskin.
> My classic bag is black med cav with g/h (I've always thought g/h to be classier.)




Yes, love the jumbo in red lambskin or maybe even red caviar (haven't seen that one), but I say large in black.  That's the classic chanel look.  It has the second flap inside.  If you're going to get a classic bag, get it the way it became a classic! But if you're going to get a variation, I think the red jumbo or the beige caviar maxi are both beautiful!


----------



## Orchidlady

I bought the jumbo because I thought that it would be more bang-for-the-buck since I can carry more; however, the jumbo can get really heavy sometimes and it's not very convenient to wear during shopping trips or travelling so I don't tend to use it a lot. Now I'm thinking of getting a M/L flap to use for the evening, casual wear, etc. With that being said, I would still buy the jumbo if you ask me again, I just have to add in a M/L flap as well to my collection.


----------



## -jjjjjan

medium. it's the most proportionate of all the sizes!

and it's perfect as a day bag as well carried single strapped. i love it although it doesn't carry much but i don't have much to carry anyway.


----------



## somang79

Love Jumbo =)


----------



## cindy05

I think the size you buy will depend on your plans for the bag. The jumbo would be a better day bag and the medium would be a better evening bag. IMO, the medium doesnt hold much at all. I can get a wallet, cell phone and a small camera in mine and that's about as much as it will comfortably hold. So if you tend to carry a lot of things in your bags, you may want to go for the jumbo.

Everytime I see a red flap, my heart skips a beat. Red all the way.


----------



## vanessag

i think u should go for the jumbo


----------



## lovemonty

I'm eying the jumbo right now.  I read from other forums that jumbo could hurt your shoulders after wearing for a long time during the day.... is this true?


----------



## Iceymickey

Hi everyone, wat size u girls think I should classic flap medium or jumbo size my height is 1.60


----------



## 59th_street

I'm saving towards my first Chanel Classic Flap. I'm pretty sure I'd be getting Jumbo. I have the frame to pull off bigger bags (5'8.5" and not exactly skinny if you know I mean) and I am looking for an everyday bag since I rarely go out. But what do you guys think about a Jumbo as a party bag? Is it okay for let's say graduation parties, weddings etc.? I don't want to spend a fortune on a bag that I couldn't use every day (M/L) but then again I want a bag that is okay for many occasions.

I'm 20 years old if that makes any difference


----------



## jbebang

Jumbo's a more practical decision, I think.. I got a medium and now already saving up for the jumbo... Good luck!


----------



## JanetBG

I am 5'2" so the jumbo looks too big on me, I got a medium size lambskin in black. My co-worker is 5'9" and she looks good with a jumbo.


----------



## Iceymickey

well, i think for my height i get the medium size should be better


----------



## sksy

I would normally say the medium, but I think the jumbo is more functional and handy when you suddenly realise that you need to put in extra stuff...it's not as scary as the name 'jumbo' sounds! so another vote for jumbo!


----------



## rosieposie

I started off with m/l but wasn't satisfied so I bought a jumbo, too.  I use the jumbo more and get plenty of looks with it.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I think the jumbo vs. m/l debate really depends on what you intend to use the bag for and your height/body type. I just bought the jumbo in black caviar. Since I am about 5'9" it is the perfect size for me. Plus, I wanted it for an every day bag. I don't carry a lot of stuff, but I would not be able to fit all of my things in a M/L so it is very practical. If I wanted to get a bag for dressy/evening occasions, I would probably go with the m/l...possibly in lambskin as opposed to caviar. Both bags are stunning, it is just a personal choice.


----------



## reality_22

Hi all,
I'm ready to get my first Chanel bag but I'm so torn as to which size to go for! Jumbo or the large? I'll be getting it in classic black with gold hardware and would love to hear your opinions regarding size. Will the medium/large flap fit a long wallet, phone, sunglasses, keys and have any additional space left? Is the Jumbo REALLY that much bigger? I have a habit of sometimes stuffing my jackets into my bags when it gets too hot and although I know that the medium/large would not fit this, would the jumbo?

I normally like big bags but I've tried on both at the store and found that the Jumbo seemed to be very boxy. I think it's due to the design. Also I like the fact that the medium/large can be worn with a single strap.

I'm 5'8 and quite slender. If anyone has both bags I'd love to hear from you - and pictures are of course always welcome!!


----------



## bluekit

Hi reality_22! I went through the same thing just a few weeks ago, jumbo vs. M/L.  I ended up with a Jumbo because my M/L hardly gets taken out of the dustbag.  For a M/L, I have switch to a small wallet so I could fit my keys, phones and maybe a pack of gum in it.  The jumbo, however, can fit a LOT more. I know you want to put a jacket in your purse...which I've been able to do with my jumbo (a thin cardigan along with the rest of my stuff).  I suggest that you take a look at the "What's in your Chanel bag today?" thread to check out what can fit inside a Jumbo vs. a M/L .

I posted modeling pictures of my new jumbo in this thread...

Good luck with your decision!!!


----------



## Kimm992

Jumbo for sure!!


----------



## luv2luvlv

WE were in the same dilema dor the longest time. I have always thought that jumbo was too big and med was the better size of the two....but now...I pulled the plunge and bought me my first JUMBO! THe size is perfect...I don't even think it is HUGE BAG like I thought it was. 

Jumbo....I love it! BLack would br an awesome color!


----------



## ceya

I have only 2 jumbos, one in black caviar and other is beige clair with ghw.
Compare with 226 reissue, I feel they are too big for me.  Thinking to let the beige goes and get m/l beige instead of.  Who wants to trade? Must be in brand new because mine is brand new with tag still on


----------



## CCLOVECC

tarabag said:


> I personally don't like the Jumbo just because I think it's too big. But I also don't carry around that much stuff.. so I guess that also contributes to the reason why I don't like the Jumbo too much. For me, the medium is the perfect size. It can be casual but it can also be used for the night out.
> I think red is usually really hard to come by. But if you do get your hands on a red flap then DEFINITELY go for it!!!
> I like black because if it gets dirty you can't even tell!! hehe
> good luck! and keep us updated on what you decide to get


 

I'm the same!  Waiting for the a red caviar with ghw


----------



## Khloee

i started off with the jumbo, then the ML flap and finally the maxi


----------



## mcwee

Perhaps you might want to get jumbo plus another E/W flap?


----------



## mursepurse

I find the jumbo is too big, the size if more practical, especially when I need to hold more things. And it fits notebooks so you could use it for work/school if you wanted to, though it may be too flashy. The ML is a perfect size for the evening or a day out when you do not need to carry a ton of stuff.


----------



## princesschunks

i got the jumbol, but then thought i made a mistake so then bought the med too. ( thought it was more classic chanel look) But I haven't even used the medium. Love jumbo!I've used it both day and dressy night.


----------



## Anjool

JUMBO- everyday sorta bag
MEDIUM- special occasion sort of bag

If you are a bit skinny- MEDIUM
If you are a bit Overweight- JUMBO
haha thats pretty much what i think..


----------



## FAR

I would go for the jumbo, to maximize its use both as a day and night bag =)
Black is a classic! Red is not easy to find . . .


----------



## anticattt

Chanel Classic Large vs Chanel Flap Jumbo, what is the difference?


----------



## jl_rachel

Just came back from Paris and gotton my Medium and Jumbo. Actually wanted to get only 1 but cos time was toght (as usual with tour), I quickly grab 2 and decide later...looking at the 2 in front of me, havent decided which to keep and which to sell...dilema


----------



## Dimple

I'm 150cm (4'9') and 45kg (99 pounds). Will the Jumbo look overwhelming on my frame? Is anyone of a similar height/weight?

I'm planning to lose 5kg in the next few weeks so I'm not sure if it will look too big.


----------



## vodkalicious

jl_rachel said:


> Just came back from Paris and gotton my Medium and Jumbo. Actually wanted to get only 1 but cos time was toght (as usual with tour), I quickly grab 2 and decide later...looking at the 2 in front of me, havent decided which to keep and which to sell...dilema


 Hi Rachel, am going to Paris next month, might check out Chanel classic flaps if i have the time, can tell me how much is for both sizes in Medium and Jumbo?  And can i get it at the major department stores like printemps, galarie lafayette? thanks much


----------



## rosieroseanna

Jumbo everytime!


----------



## mommysie

Dimple said:


> I'm 150cm (4'9') and 45kg (99 pounds). Will the Jumbo look overwhelming on my frame? Is anyone of a similar height/weight?
> 
> I'm planning to lose 5kg in the next few weeks so I'm not sure if it will look too big.


 
ummmm you're 4"9', 99 lbs and still trying to lose 11lbs?? 

well i'm 5'1" and 105lbs and the jumbo looks ok on me.... best thing to do is try it on in the store and maybe take a photo so you can see...

enjoy!!!


----------



## ipurse

Dimple said:


> I'm 150cm (4'9') and 45kg (99 pounds). Will the Jumbo look overwhelming on my frame? Is anyone of a similar height/weight?
> 
> I'm planning to lose 5kg in the next few weeks so I'm not sure if it will look too big.



You don't need to lose any more weight. I am 5'2" 115 lbs. And Jumbo looks fine.


----------



## joope

i really need this thread!!!!!! ha!!! but i think it will be great if everyone can contribute with height stated??


----------



## rosasharn78

I think it's a matter of personal preference & functionality.  If you tend to carry a lot with you, then a jumbo would make the most sense.  If you're more of a minimalist and would prefer a bag that transitions seamlessly between day & night, then a m/l would be best.

I, personally, prefer the m/l as I find the size best suits my frame and is functionally what works for me as I tend to carry very little on a daily basis.  For reference, I am 5'2" and 112 lbs.


----------



## Annac2002

hi..

this is the first time posting on this site, although i am one of those people who visit daily, read but rarely ever posts...

my friend is currently in paris and i recently learned about how much cheaper it is to purchase a Chanel bag in paris.. i don't own any Chanel bags. i have never gone to the store, to check out the bags but i have seen many classic flaps on people etc, so i have fallen in love with them. my friend is willing to pick up the bag for me.. but i just need some help and advice as this is the most expensive bag i am going to purchase and it wont be me, making the purchase. 

im trying to decide if i should get a M/L or a Jumbo... i am 5'2 and approx 120lbs.. i carry lots of stuff, so i was leaning toward the jumbo in black..

what i would like to know is what is the difference between lambskin and caviar and what your past experiences have been with these 2 types.

and also can the m/l be worn with one strap as well? and can the jumbo be worn as one strap? i want to wear it mostly as one strap.. its for everyday wear... 

please help! i have about 10 days to decide if i want to get a bag or not,my friend leaves paris in 10 days!

thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## malditababy

I'm 5'2 as well but I ended up buying the medium/large, cause with our height, you can use is with one strap, it's a day and night bag. But when you said you carry a lot of stuff, jumbo might work for you, but will not be that great in one strap. It is still up to you. How is your style and will you carry the bag. And regarding the lambskin and caviar, if you buy the small one , it's nice in lambskin, but if you are going for the jumbo, go for caviar. Lambskin needs double care than the caviar,


----------



## Annac2002

how much can you carry in the m/l? i usually carry my long wallet, phone, cigs, lipstick...

jumbo can only be carried with two straps? the reason you say the jumbo may not work for me because the one strap will be way too long?

i usually wear jeans and flats.. very casual, sometimes tights etc.. 

is it true, lambskin is easier to scratch then caviar?

i must admit i am pretty careless when it comes to my bags, so i probably would want to get caviar?


----------



## terri_berri

For everyday wear, I would probably get the Caviar M/L flap... this is the most classic size and and caviar leather will wear so much better than lamsbskin, so you don't have to worry about scratches.

HTH


----------



## jeNYC

if u are careless, then u should get caviar, m/l and jumbo both can be single and double chain but the m/l will look much better single chain than jumbo, especially considering ur height.

i usually put my sunglasses, credit card wallet/case, blackberry, chapstick, and some candies in my m/l


----------



## chanel_luv

Annac2002 said:


> how much can you carry in the m/l? i usually carry my long wallet, phone, cigs, lipstick...
> 
> jumbo can only be carried with two straps? the reason you say the jumbo may not work for me because the one strap will be way too long?
> 
> i usually wear jeans and flats.. very casual, sometimes tights etc..
> 
> is it true, lambskin is easier to scratch then caviar?
> 
> i must admit i am pretty careless when it comes to my bags, so i probably would want to get caviar?



jumbo can be carried one strap too. u can adjust the length by using rope.
lambskin is harder to maintain. I just have couple lambskin because I hate it that I worry so much about my bag w hen I carry my lambskin ( worry about my nail will scratch it. I have to be extra careful which drives me crazy) so I prefer caviar. It's more fit for daily use and u don't baby it that much


----------



## mspera

Jumbo gets my vote! I think she is next on my wish list! Go for the caviar so you don't have to worry so much.  Then, it comes down to the hardware choice...for me - gold, but follow your heart and intuition


----------



## dannkat

Medium flap is quite small.  Can only fit my bulky long wallet and that's it. Usually, I'll use a coin purse instead when using my medium flap  then it can fits other things like keys, hp and tissues pack.  I'm hunting for a billfold wallet to fit in my medium flap atm

For daily bag, jumbo is way better.  It can fit my bulky long wallet, my DS's psp, wet wipes, tissues pack, keys, hp and a small makeup pouch. 

I won't do lamb.....it's too delicate.  It'll show scuffing and scratches easily.   Caviar is the best.  GL

Tpfer, kahluamilk's black caviar jumbo:






Tpfer, bagfashionista's beige caviar jumbo:





Using a ribbon to shorten the chain:





Tpfer, felicityy's m/l caviar flap:











You can look into here for more pics.

PS: I abhor the double flap in my m/l flap......it's so annoying and cumbersome when taking things in/out of the bag.....
If you have decided on jumbo, act fast as chanel is introducing double flaps in Jumbo and Maxi soon.


----------



## Anjool

Black Caviar Jumbo with ghw


----------



## Kai Lien

Since prices are cheaper, how about a 226 reissue? 

Anyways, I'd say get a jumbo vs. a m/l. It's roomier and would look great on you! Have you considered patent? Easy to maintain and has a nice look. 

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## joansie

i vote jumbo!


----------



## Annac2002

dannkat said:


> Medium flap is quite small.  Can only fit my bulky long wallet and that's it. Usually, I'll use a coin purse instead when using my medium flap  then it can fits other things like keys, hp and tissues pack.  I'm hunting for a billfold wallet to fit in my medium flap atm
> 
> For daily bag, jumbo is way better.  It can fit my bulky long wallet, my DS's psp, wet wipes, tissues pack, keys, hp and a small makeup pouch.
> 
> I won't do lamb.....it's too delicate.  It'll show scuffing and scratches easily.   Caviar is the best.  GL
> 
> Tpfer, kahluamilk's black caviar jumbo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tpfer, bagfashionista's beige caviar jumbo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using a ribbon to shorten the chain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tpfer, felicityy's m/l caviar flap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can look into here for more pics.
> 
> PS: I abhor the double flap in my m/l flap......it's so annoying and cumbersome when taking things in/out of the bag.....
> If you have decided on jumbo, act fast as chanel is introducing double flaps in Jumbo and Maxi soon.



thanks for the links and the pics! quite new at this..seems like everyone is voting for a jumbo which is what i was leaning towards... where can i find pics of people wearing there jumbos and m/l flaps with the one strap.. i want to get an idea of how it would look on me..

this is soo frustrating lol.. i want a bag and i want to be able to save approx $1000 but in order to do that, i dont get to see or try on the bag.. help!  ush:


----------



## Annac2002

also do you ladies prefer double flap or single flap and why? just want to hear the pros and cons...


----------



## terri_berri

Annac2002 said:


> also do you ladies prefer double flap or single flap and why? just want to hear the pros and cons...


 

My preference is double flap for the M/L and single flap for the Jumbo... the purse itself is pretty heavy itself for an size from Jumbo and above, so having a double flap will add to the weight... however, someone else mentioned on another thread that a double flap in the Jumbo might give the purse more structrure and maybe not case "wings"... so I guess it is a matter of personal preference!


----------



## pink2356

Should i buy the black classic flap cavier in the medium or jumbo size with sliver hardware? Thanks


----------



## luvchnl

This is the never ending question   It really depends on which you prefer.  Everyone's purse needs are different, especially when it comes to how much each carries in their purse. I don't carry a lot so M/L is always my first choice (& I think it looks great on every one), but if you carry a lot then you might prefer the Jumbo.  You really need to try both on and see which you feel looks best on you.  Only you will truly know which you should buy.  It's not always best to buy what others suggest, it's got to work for you.


----------



## adiaphane

This was a hard one for me, too.  Go to the store and try them on.  The jumbo was way too big on my 5'3", petite frame.  The M/L was perfect.


----------



## JetSetGo!

You might try running a search since this is one of the most often asked Chanel questions. You will find tons of responses and guidance that way.


----------



## Bentley1

I JUST got through this dilemma, and I'm actually STILL undecided after purchasing the black m/l lambskin in SH this past weekend.  I tried on both m/l and jumbo at the store, and honestly they both worked perfectly.  For reference, I am 5'5 and 115 pounds.

It all came down to how I wanted to use the bag.  I already have several black chanels for daytime, so I chose m/l.  Its on its way (being shipped to me) and I am very tempted to swap it out for the jumbo with ghw because I think I will use the jumbo more. So its definitely an ongoing issue with a lot of ladies!!!  

I think you should definitely try both on, maybe even take a few pictures holding the bags to get a different perspective of how each size looks on your frame.


----------



## mcwee

Me too went through the dilemma earlier. You won't know wat exactly make your heartbeat race b4 u try them on.


----------



## amanda_wanghx

i have both the medium and jumbo. The jumbo is my everyday bag while the medium is used as an evening bag. It also depends on how much stuff u carry with you as well to decide which bag to buy. 

It is best to try out the 2 sizes in the store to see which one works better on you. HTH!!


----------



## lovechanel920

The medium is very small inside for me. Definitely go to the store and try.


----------



## yennie

what do u think?


----------



## miyake0214

Jumbo gets my vote. I have CC in both sizes but jumbo offers more versatility/utility.
IMO. Good Luck.


----------



## Anjool

In this colour, Medium. but id suggest trying it on and going with the one that you like most


----------



## MOMOGIRL

i vote for jumbo! i have cc in both sizes too. ML is more for night and special occasion. Jumbo can go from day to night.


----------



## Kai Lien

Lovely color! If you are getting that patent bag you posted, then medium. Pantent in jumbo might be a bit much for a bigger bag.


----------



## **Chanel**

Kai Lien said:


> Lovely color! If you are getting that patent bag you posted, then medium. Pantent in jumbo might be a bit much for a bigger bag.


 
I totally agree !


----------



## ulikeymahpurze?

jumbo all the way!


----------



## karman

Jumbo is my favourite size of flap, but for anything in light patent and bright colours, I'd have to say medium. I'd be terrified of colour transfer. Hence, the smaller the surface area of the bag (prone to transfer), the better!


----------



## sweetie_sg

karman said:


> *jumbo is my favourite size of flap, but for anything in light patent and bright colours, i'd have to say medium. I'd be terrified of colour transfer. Hence, the smaller the surface area of the bag (prone to transfer), the better*!


 this!!


----------



## babyontheway

I prefer jumbo size- but if you already have jumbo/maxi in your collection, M/L may be the way to go with this color patent.  Good luck in your decision


----------



## methineepun

I will go with jumbo because it is more practical for everyday uses. If you are looking for occasional bag, medium is a good choice.


----------



## diera23

I usually prefer jumbo, but for that particular color, I'll say M/L. I looked at it at NM Chicago yesterday and I think it was the perfect size for the color!


----------



## libelle

Jumbo if it suits you better


----------



## iciii

Hi ladies,

I'm just wondering for 11c red, it looks better in M/L or Jumbo? I normally prefer jumbo flap but just afraid that it might be too loud for bright red like 11c... Thanks in advance.


----------



## yummy_pear

Both! I have a medium and planning to get a jumbo next month.


----------



## jescamz

can said:


> i like both. wish jumbo had a double flap


 
Hi Can,

Sorry but just wanted to check, doesn't Chanel have any Jumbos with double flap?

Thanks!


----------



## K.L.O.

For the basic colors like black or beige go for jumbo flap. I also have both sizes (black jumbo and white medium). Very limited space for the medium. It's like carrying a purse. It's not heavy though.


----------



## rebbeca

Hey,
Im looking at the Chanel Classic Flap in Lambskin black color. 
Im only not sure of what size to pick? Is Jumbo too big?
Considering Im not very tall. Im mostly going to use it for my mall trips, or lunches and less for night outs.
So which size is appropriate? Is Jumbo too big for evenings? 
Also if it helps I'm 23 yrs old.
Need help... Thanks you all!


----------



## sosaksy

I like the medium the best. Good luck!


----------



## skylover83

For classic flaps, I don't have any M/L size but have medium size(226) in reissue. I personally like the casual feeling of caviar leather and for that reason I like jumbo size (with silver hardware) when it comes to the caviar. However, as you are going for the lambskin one, I would recommend M/L with gold hardware because "M/L size-black lambskin leather-gold HW" is the best combination ever made by Chanel. Good luck!


----------



## chenjiaqi1008

i had got the medium~~


----------



## sleepydreamer

I have just gotten the Jumbo cos Medium is just too small for me. Even looking @ the Jumbo now, i feel that there's not much space.


----------



## nicholle

i am planning to buy a classic flap in caviar ghw on my trip on the 25th. i am bit confused whether to get medium or jumbo flap in ghw.. what should i get? i want it to use it from day to night bag.

modeling pictures of both medium and jumbo flap would help me decide.


----------



## sweetie_sg

You can see tons of pics here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/pics-of-your-chanel-in-action-596797.html


----------



## mmj

anyone know the price for jumbo classic flap in london and paris?? thx


----------



## Tasi

I'm quite petite at 5'2 and 100 lbs (on my heaviest day!)  and the jumbo was huge on my frame!  Both my DH and my SA thought so as well.  I ended choosing the medium flap and I love it!  It fits me perfectly.


----------



## meimeismommy

i'm 5'1" and tried on both sizes.  I love that I would be able to fit a lot more stuff into a jumbo, but unfortunately, it just didn't look right on me.  so i got the medium.  i guess it really depends on how it looks on you.


----------



## eikaj

I'm 5, <100 lbs. and I just got the jumbo, lamb, GHW. Both DH and SA said it looks great on me. Personally, i think it depends on how confident you are on wearing big bags and how it makes you feel. If you're not used to seeing big bags on yourself, you'll feel awkward and that shows. I suggest wearing silhouettes that elongate frame when you try jumbo in store.


----------



## eikaj

oh i forgot it also depends whether you like carrying a french wallet or continental wallet. I prefer long wallets so there goes jumbo.


----------



## rainrowan

I carry a jumbo, it holds just enough of my necessities and I think it's more "utilitarian" than the medium. 

The medium bag looks much more chic when you are stepping out on the town. The models I see in magazines are usually carrying a medium. They strike a very chic figure. It represents that kind of carefree  lifestyle which requires just a cell, keys and cards.


----------



## mscha

It depends on how much stuff you carry. I have a black jumbo for my first chanel and almost got a medium red for my second. I think either colors are versatile, but if you want to use your bag as an accent piece, then go for red.


----------



## monkeykatiee

medium is better for smaller figure......

jumbo is my school bag =]


----------



## *SL*

my first flap was a medium and i thought the size was great for daytime...until i bought a jumbo and realized that the larger size really is better for daytime since it holds a lot more things!  now i mainly use the medium for going out at night.


----------



## addiction

What size would you rather have m/l or jumbo and why?


----------



## FlipDiver

Jumbo b/c you'll want to use your Chanel everyday and medium will be too small.  If you get a medium you'll end up getting a jumbo anyway.  At least that's how I felt! 

Then you can always get a WOC or large wallet to use as an everyday wallet and double as a clutch for special occasions.


----------



## sleepydreamer

Definitely a Jumbo which I have just gotten. I intend to use it often...for work...so Jumbo will be a better size while M/L will be good for dinners, formal events...so it really depends what you intend to use your Chanel for...


----------



## beachy10

i think it depends on how much you carry around with you.  i like the proportion of m/l but the jumbo is probably more practical if you plan on using it everyday.


----------



## Dee.

Maxi!! Because I like big bags and the jumbo looks bad on me.

But it depends what size you think you would use the most. Do you carry a lot of things in your bag? I would say a jumbo because the smaller sizes are more for the evening :]


----------



## Bri 333

M/L since I don't carry much and it can go from day to night. I love my medium flaps.


----------



## CarolynSoe

Definitely a jumbo


----------



## sweetie_sg

i love my jumbo... teh size is just right for my everyday use..


----------



## mscha

m/l for evening/party use and jumbo for casual events


----------



## bjorn

Jumbo..planning to a jumbo as my 1st flap too


----------



## shasha_83

Hi, 
This is my first time posting here. I´m Going to London next week and I haven´t tried the m/l or jumbo yet. I prefer the caviar with gold hardware and 
I´m 5´2. I will probably use this bag more in the evening than a day time bag but I would like to wear it daytime sometimes aswell. 
Please help with pros and cons.


----------



## Blondejanell

Jumbo all the way. Medium is for night or if you're really tiny.


----------



## luxluk

jumbo if you want to use it all the time-more casual
medium if you always go on dinner dates- more dressy


----------



## luvchnl

Bri 333 said:


> M/L since I don't carry much and it can go from day to night. I love my medium flaps.



M/L for me as well because I hardly carry anything in my purses lol.  I carry the minimum and just what I need every day.  It's amazing what all I have fit in there at times though.  It's definitely enough room for me.  In my case, it's the bigger the bag, the more unnecessary junk I'm likely to lug around. 

I also really love how the M/L looks when worn long as a single chain.  I love where it hangs/falls on my side when I carry it on my shoulder both double and single strap.  I can hardly tell that I'm carrying a purse, because it's so comfy for me.  It's just the most versatile size for me.  It'll always be my favorite size Chanel (although I love the size of the reissue 225 & 226 as well).

It really depends on each persons personal style preference and how much they carry with them each day.  Body shape/size in proportion to the purse may play a factor as well.  Needing the bag to fit what we carry each day really seems to be the deciding factor for most of us.


----------



## myfirstchanel

I am new to this forum and i have been looking at the post u girls have posted in the past while im thinking of which chanel bag to buy n now i have finally got my very own chanel i have got the m/l black cavire classic flap in shw  and i am sooo happy that i have found this forum and thank you all


----------



## dlynn

JUMBO! 
Def worth the extra $$$


----------



## annatola

Medium!


----------



## thebaghag

Medium works better-- you can always edit your bag contents. Medium works for nighttime use as well as daytime. Jumbo looks strange when carried at night especially to parties that require dressier clothing  just my 2 cents!


----------



## lucas

If is red medium....if black jumbo


----------



## pairin

lucas said:


> If is red medium....if black jumbo


----------



## LoveActually1

i use my medium wayyyy more than my jumbo.  I love it for going out on weekends


----------



## Jiaxi

Jumbo, if you are tiny , go with ml ,


----------



## NYC BAP

What is the price difference between the medium and the jumbo?


----------



## pairin

The jumbo is $3700 and 3400 for medium, both are before tax.


----------



## Vienna

Usually people say to go with the Jumbo and that is what I originally bought and didn't like it once I took it home.  The Jumbo was too large for me.  I felt like I was carrying a large box on my shoulders.  I'm actually pleasantly surprised that most people on this thread prefer the medium! So do I!  I was hesitant to buy the medium at first cause I thought I would only use it at night, but I was very wrong!  I love it for the daytime as well!  A few days ago, I wore my medium flap with flip flops and that even worked!


----------



## pina

Definitely Jumbo.


----------



## Hyori 70

Jumbo.


----------



## missnox

IMO, most people on this thread prefer the Jumbo.  I say Jumbo all the way.



Vienna said:


> Usually people say to go with the Jumbo and that is what I originally bought and didn't like it once I took it home. The Jumbo was too large for me. I felt like I was carrying a large box on my shoulders. I'm actually pleasantly surprised that most people on this thread prefer the medium! So do I! I was hesitant to buy the medium at first cause I thought I would only use it at night, but I was very wrong! I love it for the daytime as well! A few days ago, I wore my medium flap with flip flops and that even worked!


----------



## mcpro

i just got my first chanel classic bag last week and it's jumbo lambskin in silver hardware. M/L is 3,700 and jumbo 4,000. plus tax.


----------



## purse_gaga

love the jumbo size


----------



## lily22970

Jumbo black!


----------



## girl12532

I have a medium black but would do jumbo black if price isn't a issue!


----------



## Im Shoe-ish

i recently ordered my first chanel! classic flap jumbo black caviar w/GHW. i wanted the bigger size because i thought it was going to be more practical, but i also want a bag that will transition from day to night and clearly i can only afford one ... right now 

buttttttt, does anyone think i should have gotten the m/l instead? does anyone think the jumbo is too bulky for night time? or will it be okay day to night? my mom thinks the jumbo is too big and that i should have gotten the m/l instead

i don't want to regret my decision and i want to make sure i get the right bag.. thoughts?


----------



## sheenster23

i think the jumbo is great.  the size is perfect for day or night, i got a jumbo and m/l and never ended up using the m/l because it's so small it doesnt fit anything after i put my wallet in it.
you should def go for the jumbo.


----------



## leatherobsessed

I agree with sheenster23!! The jumbo is versatile and does transition well from day to night; and I've used it for both when I had it.  I've never owned a M/L but I heard the same thing from those that own it: it doesn't fit much.  If you are concerned about size and transition, then Jumbo is just right.


----------



## vagabag

how tall r u?


----------



## Im Shoe-ish

thanks for your replies ladies!! it should be coming in a week or two, that makes me feel a little better about it


*vaga: *i'm 5'4


----------



## Heatherlite

I agree with everyone. You can carry the Jumbo as a clutch..It looks great.


----------



## Aylilith

My mom said the same thing, so I listened to her and bought the m/l. I'm regretting it just a little because I could really use the extra room, although I love how I can switch to single strap. 

Personally I prefer the size of the new double flap jumbo vs the single flap, so good choice (I see a jumbo in my future too )!


----------



## yay-yo

Jumbo! the length of strap is very versatile in so many ways


----------



## Im Shoe-ish

Heatherlite said:


> I agree with everyone. You can carry the Jumbo as a clutch..It looks great.


 
that's a great idea! i didn't even think of that..

i have been reading on this thread that the jumbo looks less chic going out to night time events.. has anyone taken it to a club and danced with it on? i'm worried about it being too bulky or knocking into people 

..for more elegant affairs i would probably bring my clutch, but i am just curious what you ladies think!


----------



## LovesYSL

My vote is for the Jumbo in black.


----------



## LoveActually1

Im Shoe-ish said:


> that's a great idea! i didn't even think of that..
> 
> i have been reading on this thread that the jumbo looks less chic going out to night time events.. has anyone taken it to a club and danced with it on? i'm worried about it being too bulky or knocking into people
> 
> ..for more elegant affairs i would probably bring my clutch, but i am just curious what you ladies think!



I wouldn't bring a jumbo to a club, it would get squished.  WOCs are best for clubs IMO.  The m/l is perfect for nighttime though if you need more room than a woc


----------



## sac a main

Jumbo Black Lamb w/ GHW


----------



## pongpongchik

Hi girls,

I already have a black jumbo caviar flap, but now I'm kind of lemming the medium flap too.  Is it too much to have both in my collection?  I know most girls prefer the jumbo size because it fits more, but I think the medium size can pull off a more classy, formal look.  What do you guys think?  Should I also buy a medium flap?  I also have a E/W flap and want to get a classic quilted WOC.  Is it weird that I want to get a Chanel in every size?  lol


----------



## ChanelHoarder

i definitely don't think it's too much to have both in your collection if you really want both! the m/l is definitely loved by just as many of us here. If you search around there are a lot of questions pertaining to jumbo vs. m/l flaps and both are wanted even though there's a small difference where more prefer the jumbo (due to being able to put more in the purse!) 

and no! Not at all, definitely not weird to want to get a Chanel in every size! You're SO not alone in that department!!


----------



## CC Interlock

M/L flap is the most "classy" IMO. Looks the best in its design. But of course it is not meant to hold a lot.


----------



## YeeNYC

I think it also depends on your own size because I am only 5 feet tall and I love the Jumbo and I always always want that classic bag!!!
 But when I try it on I find it way too big for me. Trust me I try that on number of times not only once!!
So i bought the m/l flap, it looks better with my size.. and it could be a day/night bags. 

I wish there is another size between m/l and jumbo ....


----------



## ceya

YeeNYC said:


> I think it also depends on your own size because I am only 5 feet tall and I love the Jumbo and I always always want that classic bag!!!
> But when I try it on I find it way too big for me. Trust me I try that on number of times not only once!!
> So i bought the m/l flap, it looks better with my size.. and it could be a day/night bags.
> 
> _I wish there is another size between m/l and jumbo _....


226 reissue


----------



## Mimster

YeeNYC said:


> I think it also depends on your own size because I am only 5 feet tall and I love the Jumbo and I always always want that classic bag!!!
> But when I try it on I find it way too big for me. Trust me I try that on number of times not only once!!
> So i bought the m/l flap, it looks better with my size.. and it could be a day/night bags.
> 
> *I wish there is another size between m/l and jumbo* ....


 
You can try the reissue 226, although they call it a medium now.  I really love this size, wish it came in a bronze or taupe.


----------



## iloverelaxbear

The 2 bags are so different in size, they are for different occasions.  For the Jumbo, I would get the red, you can use for day.  For the M/L, I would get black!  You can use it both day and evening.


----------



## iloverelaxbear

YeeNYC said:


> I think it also depends on your own size because I am only 5 feet tall and I love the Jumbo and I always always want that classic bag!!!
> But when I try it on I find it way too big for me. Trust me I try that on number of times not only once!!
> So i bought the m/l flap, it looks better with my size.. and it could be a day/night bags.
> 
> I wish there is another size between m/l and jumbo ....



yes! I've always wished that too!  I wish there was a 226 size equivalent of the classic...that's why I never buy m/l...just 226 and jumbo


----------



## zulekha

I am 5'4. I was leaning towards jombo at first as it would be more roomier but I found when worn it looked over whelmingly large on me!  SO I went for M/L and it suits me much better! However m/L can carry verry little! 

My purse/wallet takes up all the space inside and had to go purse hunting for my M/L flap! haha I had another reason to go shopping so I can't complain! 

I have Black flap with ghw and it can be either dressed up or dressed down....its perfect! absoloutely  it!!!


----------



## bloom18

hi ladies, sorry to post here im just new here and i can't create my own thread yet... just want to know your opinion on this: which one will you choose to buy the 2.55 reissue tote in black or 2.55 reissue flap bag?

opinion is much appreciated, thanks


----------



## lvsforme

I am getting my first Chanel and would like to have some expert advices from the lovely tpfers to decide between medium vs Jumbo classic flaps.  I read through a few threads regarding the same, but still can't seem to decide...  

I am 5'4" size 2.  Will Jumbo be too big for my frame?  I tried on medium in the boutique today and took a couple pictures.  Couldn't take picture of the Jumbo since it was on hold for someone else.  Not sure if I can find a Jumbo before the price increase also...  What do you think?

Thanks in advance for your help!! :Heart:


----------



## Hyori 70

I think jumbo is better 4 u..


----------



## iceshimmer27

The m/l looks fine on you. But, the jumbo can hold a little more than the m/l, plus you can wear it in a couple different ways. In the end, the choice is yours. And it really depends what combination are you looking for? black caviar or lamb w/ shw or ghw? Or other colors?


----------



## lieu12

jumbo


----------



## lvsforme

iceshimmer27 said:


> The m/l looks fine on you. But, the jumbo can hold a little more than the m/l, plus you can wear it in a couple different ways. In the end, the choice is yours. And it really depends what combination are you looking for? black caviar or lamb w/ shw or ghw? Or other colors?



I am thinking of getting a black caviar with shw.  It seems Jumbo is very hard to come by now.  I like M/L and think it is a very pretty bag, but it is quite small...


----------



## caviarsilver

jumbo


----------



## tweesie

I'm 5'0 size 0 and own a jumbo. M/L is fine on you for daytime use and evening bc of its size and that it could be single or double chain on you, whereas I feel jumbo is more of a daytime bag bc its too large to use as an evening bag.The jumbo on me has to be double chain only. It's ultimately your preference. I really love my jumbo


----------



## Elivia

Jumbo if m/l feel small...


----------



## lvsforme

tweesie said:


> I'm 5'0 size 0 and own a jumbo. M/L is fine on you for daytime use and evening bc of its size and that it could be single or double chain on you, whereas I feel jumbo is more of a daytime bag bc its too large to use as an evening bag.The jumbo on me has to be double chain only. It's ultimately your preference. I really love my jumbo



Perhaps, I need to get both...


----------



## musicscrip

Jumbo!


----------



## scarlet555

medium.  it is the classic of all classic.


----------



## greenrose

a jumbo will be better for the long run, imo.

im also 5'4" size 0-2 and own all classics in jumbo. i used to own some m/l size flaps but as i get older, for some reason the size doesnt seem to quite fit me any more. since then, i only have bought jumbo or larger size bags. i recently sold my reissue 2.55 w/ ghw in size 226 as i felt that was also still too small.


----------



## lvsforme

Hyori 70 said:


> I think jumbo is better 4 u..





lieu12 said:


> jumbo





caviarsilver said:


> jumbo





Elivia said:


> Jumbo if m/l feel small...





musicscrip said:


> Jumbo!





scarlet555 said:


> medium.  it is the classic of all classic.





greenrose said:


> a jumbo will be better for the long run, imo.
> 
> im also 5'4" size 0-2 and own all classics in jumbo. i used to own some m/l size flaps but as i get older, for some reason the size doesnt seem to quite fit me any more. since then, i only have bought jumbo or larger size bags. i recently sold my reissue 2.55 w/ ghw in size 226 as i felt that was also still too small.




Thank you Ladies!  I may have to go hunt for a Jumbo now.


----------



## skandia

jumbooooooooo


----------



## ChanelHoarder

I think the m/l size looks great on you. It really should come down to how you feel towards a certain bag. I know it's nice to get others opinions and see, but if you gravitate towards a certain style/size it should be for you! In the end, you're the one going to be using it and spending your $$ on it so it should be one that you LOVE! Regardless of it being the jumbo or m/l, pick one that fits what you're going to use it for! GL!


----------



## etoil0601

I think M/L looks great on you!! I'm only 5'2 and I feel Jumbo is too big and heavy for me!


----------



## designerdiva40

I think it depends on how you intend to use it, m/l for evenings & jumbo for daytime use, personally I would choose the jumbo as I would get more use out of it, I only own a GST but the jumbo is next ony list I just hope I can find one.


----------



## PenelopeB

designerdiva40 said:


> I think *it depends on how you intend to use it, m/l for evenings & jumbo for daytime use*, personally I would choose the jumbo as I would get more use out of it, I only own a GST but the jumbo is next ony list I just hope I can find one.


 
I wanted my first chanel to be a bag i could carry often, not just on special occasions. I have the Jumbo single flap and i love it. i use it both for evening and day. i found that the medium didn't hold enough for day use. 

always "test" your bags.. make sure you can fit your essentials in there and have room for a little bit more.

goodluck!


----------



## CCCraze

The M/L flap look fabulous on you.


----------



## Hed Kandi

Like others have mentioned: it all depends on how much you carry and hoe comfortable you are. 

I found the m/l is far too small to put all my needs whilst with the Jumbo I can just about make everything fit (brolly, wallet, cosmetic case, credit card case, a small packet of haribo sweets!). But it does get heavy after a long day of walking... For reference I am 5'2 and a 0. 

The flap is also a stiffer bag than the re-issue so there is not much room for the bag to give. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## YingLim

I do think Jumbo is great for everyday use but like others say, it really depends on how much you carry. Plus, I think m/l looks good as a sling bag than a jumbo. I'll preferably carry m/l when I travel too as it's lighter and u can carry it as a sling bag!


----------



## airina666

Jum jum bo bo!


----------



## chanelcraze

I think the M/L looks good on you. Jumbo is more functional though..


----------



## sixela

Jumbo is honestly more practical but it's sort of heavy when everything is inside. Right now I sort of regret my jumbos and they just sit in the closet. When I want a big bag to use I usually pass by them and grab my pst, bal bag or an lv. 

The m/l looks nicer & definitely can be used more often as well since it can be used day & night, crossbody or on the shoulder.


----------



## waxx

Seems you haven't try jumbo on you so far. M/L looks great and strongly suggest you try jumbo before you buy. I was in same delimma while ago, and when i pick up my m/l in store, there happened to have a jumbo beige claire ghw. I put it on and isntantly decided go for m/l. It's too big for my frame and a bit heavy. If you own other Chanel or this is NOT going to be the only one, i suggest m/l for the most classic look. You can get jumbo later.


----------



## artax

Go for a jumbo! I'm not very tall like you and I love mine. It holds more than medium and you can wear it crossbody! The medim looks more like an evening bag on you! Hope it helps!


----------



## addiction

I own the jumbo and LOVE it but I still want M/L too - you will want both.


----------



## Disaya

my first chanel is Medium but my second bag and third is jumbo


----------



## bagLoVera

The M/L looks great on you but I'd go for the jumbo. I'm 5'0 and a size 2-4 and I don't think the jumbo looks too big on me at all.


----------



## mcpro

I don't have M/L  i'm 5'2 all my bags are JUMBOOO, so Jumbo is the best ,you will want it  later, and will buy another one hehehe


----------



## juneping

i think for ladies who are not too small (taller than 5'2)...jumbo would look chic and m/l would look elegant on you. i've seen a few small ladies in NYC carrying jumbo...they really looked chic to me.....


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

I would go with the jumbo the m/l is cute but for everyday it won't work unless you don't carry that much stuff.


----------



## luvchnl

The M/L looks great on you.  Definitely try on the Jumbo for size though.  You will know right away whether or not you are comfortable with the larger size. 
It doesn't matter how much more a Jumbo can carry if it'll only cause you to carry more unnecessary stuff in your purse just because of the extra space.  It has to look and feel right on you


----------



## zulekha

bloom18 said:


> hi ladies, sorry to post here im just new here and i can't create my own thread yet... just want to know your opinion on this: which one will you choose to buy the 2.55 reissue tote in black or 2.55 reissue flap bag?
> 
> opinion is much appreciated, thanks


 
It depends on what bags you currently own? But I am personally biased to flap bags, reissue is on my list for next bag!  xo


----------



## AMJ

The medium looks great on you.


----------



## livegreen

I debated that when the 2011 Red Medium comes out, but when the 2011 Red Jumbo is still on the waiting list. Now everthing in red are gone;-(


----------



## livegreen

$3700 on a Jumbo seems to be a better deal, but $3400 M/L is classic of the classics! Still Money well spent. 

Jumbo is more casual, holds more. Great day bag! 

M/L is more elegant, holds less, but a great transition from day to night. 

Size wise, either would look great on you!


----------



## lvsforme

Thank you so much everyone.  You have all been very helpful.  

Since I do have plenty of bigger bags. i.e. lots of LVs, a couple Hermes Birkins and Kelly, and some Guccis, perhaps a Chanel classic m/l flap is a nice addition to my collection.  I do eventually need to get a classic jumbo flap. I know it won't stop here...  The question is, should I get it now before the price increase or wait.  :


----------



## juneping

now if money is not an issue.


----------



## lvsforme

juneping said:


> now if money is not an issue.



Can't believe I was able to find a Jumbo Black Caviar SHW today.  I guess I am getting both M/L and Jumbo now.


----------



## Elivia

lvsforme said:


> Can't believe I was able to find a Jumbo Black Caviar SHW today.  I guess I am getting both M/L and Jumbo now.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Think about how much you will use bag and what will you carry.  You can fit more into a jumbo. My first bag m/l - wish I got the jumbo first.


----------



## sheenster23

the m/l suits you perfectly, but for practicality i think you should get the jumbo because the m/l barely holds anything.. whereas jumbo makes a great everyday bag.


----------



## juneping

lvsforme said:


> Can't believe I was able to find a Jumbo Black Caviar SHW today.  I guess I am getting both M/L and Jumbo now.



i think you made the right choice. i am such an enabler


----------



## chlilisda

i have a jumbo and i think it's a bit big...but i still like it 
so all up to you.nice if you could buy both in different colour?


----------



## chlilisda

btw my mom loves jumbo as it carries a lot and frankly i think medium is not that convinient for putting stuff in ..really small...


----------



## eikaj

Jumbo. If you get it in lambskin, it will take you to evenings too. And you don't have to keep fixing your stuff whenever you take your wallet out and put it back in. Honestly in my opinion, the smallest I'll go is 226. medium flap is way too small. And I'm only 5" feet, although I wear at least 3inches sandals/heels majority of the time


----------



## MKY

I would say a jumbo!  I am 5'4 100lb skinny stick and think the medium is too small for me, but jumbo looks too big though. Eventually I got a jumbo caviar military green and loving it all the way!  It can hold alot more stuff and it's a great casual everyday bag!


----------



## lexis.s

Jumbo. I Got 2 more jumbo these couple days before June 1st.


----------



## loverbag

Hi guys,

Need help deciding on which one to get. A Jumbo or a M/L in caviar? I like to wear it day and night.

thank you


----------



## chymera

loverbag said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Need help deciding on which one to get. A Jumbo or a M/L in caviar? I like to wear it day and night.
> 
> thank you



I have the jumbo in black caviar. It's a really good size. I am 160cm tall and it's perfect. I also have a vintage jumbo XL and that's a good size too.
Try the medium and large and see how you feel. We really can't decide for you. Good luck


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I only have the med, but I want the Jumbo love the look


----------



## z11_2000

I'm 5' and 100 pds.  I love Jumbo!


----------



## Grande Latte

I prefer jumbo in caviar (durable and can transition from day to night) and smaller size in lambskin (classy and more ladylike).


----------



## Liszt Horowitz

I love my Jumbo, I see no need to get another one in med / small, because it is THE perfect size. This allows me to buy other designs for other occassions. Fab!


----------



## eviliss

i guess the choice depends on the colour too?

imo, smaller bag, smaller surface area to worry about stains. dark colours are best for big bags.

i got one black and beige both in medium, i love them both but i wished the black is in jumbo, too bad it wasnt avaliable then.. if i had one, i would use the black jumbo on causal days and the medium beige for evening.


----------



## mademoiselle724

I would say as far as color goes, it depends on what types of color you usually wear. If you are someone who wears a lot of bright colors and prints then I might go with black. If you wear a lot of blacks, whites and neutral colors then the red would add a nice pop of contrasting color to your ensemble. If you are looking for an *EVERYDAY* bag then I would definitely stay away from white! You need to be so careful with color transfer (especially dark denim!) and no matter how well you take care of it, it is inevitable that eventually it will start to show it's age.

On the subject of size... Now this I think all depends on your frame, proportion and size. The chain length on the jumbo is the longest of all the classics. This is a positive aspect if you are wanting to wear it as a cross-body or double-strap shoulder bag. If you are not very tall then pulling the chain through to use as a single-strap over the shoulder might be too long. However, there are ways of adjusting the chain to a shorter length (such as using a ball-chain clasp and hooking inside portions of chain together under the flap). 

The M/L size is just about as classic as you can get. If your frame is on the small side and you prefer carrying the bag on your shoulder at all times then this size is the best option. I think this size also tends to be a little more versatile for both formal AND everyday use. All in all you really can't go wrong with either one!!! In my experience, I always try to trust my first instinct on decisions like this. Every time I have had my eye on a particular bag for a while and then change my mind and buy a different one, I usually end up exchanging it for the one I had wanted in the first place!!! Lol! I'm sure whichever you choose will make you very happy  HTH!!!


----------



## nicci404

I found out from my SA today that they are getting a red caviar in medium but also getting a red jumbo. I am really interested because it is *red*. But torn on what size I should get?? I'm 5'8". I am waiting for my burgundy GST to arrive - I plan on using that for work only. So I am not sure if I need a jumbo...?


----------



## Pansyposy

Jumbo.  The medium is too tiny to contain my many knick knacks!


----------



## bfly

Jumbo in caviar is always for me. So happy so far with my 2 jumbos (black GHW and light beige SHW).


----------



## investinbags

M/L for classyness. Jumbo for functionality.


----------



## Syams

Hi, I've been looking and wanting for a Jumbo caviar in white with gold hardware. anybody had the luck to find them in any stores? Do share!


----------



## ceya

Syams said:


> Hi, I've been looking and wanting for a Jumbo caviar in white with gold hardware. anybody had the luck to find them in any stores? Do share!


I see one in bonanza with reasonable price, check it out.
post in desperate thread, you may get more attention that way.

here is the link (am not the seller  )
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/CHANEL-JUMBO-White-Caviar-Leather-Flap-Bag-PRISTINE-/37305294


----------



## pamelala06

The look of medium is so perfect - proportionate, elegant and classic. However, it could be a little too small. I can only realistically fit one long wallet, mobile phone, lipstick and keys. I still love it all the same though!


----------



## spenry

Medium. I used to have a Jumbo, but sold as I didn't use.


----------



## Syams

ceya said:


> I see one in bonanza with reasonable price, check it out.
> post in desperate thread, you may get more attention that way.
> 
> here is the link (am not the seller  )
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/CHANEL-JUMBO-White-Caviar-Leather-Flap-Bag-PRISTINE-/37305294



Hi there! Thank you very much!!!


----------



## mlag724

Grande Latte said:


> I prefer jumbo in caviar (durable and can transition from day to night) and smaller size in lambskin (classy and more ladylike).


 This is the perfect option in my view. I own the Black Jumbo in Cavair. Would love to own the later. With price increases I wonder.


----------



## juulia

I have a black lambskin jumbo with shw. I picked the jumbo because the medium was way too small. I was getting it for everyday use, so it had to fit more than wallet, phone and keys.


----------



## cetirizine

Just like *Grande Latte* said, jumbo in caviar but medium or anything smaller in lambskin. 

I recently bought a black jumbo caviar with SHW and I don't think the size is an issue at all(I'm 5ft 4). If you tend to carry more things around, go for the jumbo! I think a few ladies have mentioned that it gets a tad bit too heavy, but I'd take carrying a heavier bag than trying to stuff a medium flap with all my stuff. 

Can't say that I wouldn't buy a medium in a future though. Heh.


----------



## ag681

juulia said:


> I have a black lambskin jumbo with shw. I picked the jumbo because the medium was way too small. I was getting it for everyday use, so it had to fit more than wallet, phone and keys.



hi juulia! how is your jumbo holding up? i recently purchased the same one but debating because it's lambskin. TIA


----------



## juulia

ag681 said:


> hi juulia! how is your jumbo holding up? i recently purchased the same one but debating because it's lambskin. TIA



Well, my jumbo is like new, but I think it's mostly because I have many bags.  I use them equally, so none of them has been through that much wear. And I tend to pick the less delicate ones if I know I might have to put my bag on the floor or something like that. And my jumbo is only like two months old, so it hasn't been through that much yet. I love the look of the lambskin on flaps, so I couldn't choose caviar leather over it. I had to get the one I really love! I've heard that lambskin isn't that delicate after all, but of course you still need to be a bit careful with it. I'm always very careful with my bags, so I wasn't afraid to buy a lambskin flap.


----------



## amberle

Hello everybody, I'm a  Chanel newbie and I would like an advice from you expert members. What would you buy for your first and only Chanel: a jumbo size or a medium size (classic black lambskin gold hardware)?And why?TIA


----------



## Munchkinxx

I guess it depends what you're going to use the bag for and your height.

If you carry minimal items in the day time go for the medium as it can double up as a night time bag. 

If you're on the taller side, and need the extra space a jumbo would be better and it can also double up as a night time bag due to your height.

I'm only 5.1", therefore if I were to get a jumbo for day time, I personally wouldn't use it at night.


----------



## joansie

jumbo ~ especially w price increase coming ~ i'm 5'6"  - even petite gals wear their jumbos everywhere...i know the medium is well loved but i need more space... think jumbo has become the HG bag for most gals here if they dont already have one!


----------



## amberle

*Munchkinxx* and *joansie* I'm 5.6 height and I would like to use the bag both day/night. Thanks again


----------



## diera23

medium if lambskin, jumbo if caviar. IMO the ultimate ultimate classic is medium lambskin with GHW


----------



## Serrazane

diera23 said:


> medium if lambskin, jumbo if caviar. IMO the ultimate ultimate classic is medium lambskin with GHW



I second that!


----------



## psychedelico

a jumbo!


----------



## amberle

*diera23* *Serrazane* *psychedelico* thanks a lot for your advices!


----------



## whimsic

I love the jumbo size! I'm 5'7" 

I got my first classic in caviar jumbo size - single flap. It doesn't look as bulky as my jumbo double flap.


----------



## amberle

whimsic said:


> I love the jumbo size! I'm 5'7"
> 
> I got my first classic in caviar jumbo size - single flap. It doesn't look as bulky as my jumbo double flap.


 
I got my first classic in caviar jumbo size - single flap. It doesn't look as bulky as my jumbo double flap.[/QUOTE]
Thanks a lot!Could you explain me the difference between single flap and double flap?I went to Chanel few days ago and I was shown the medium classic but the SA didn't tell me about single or double flap, I tried on just one type.Can you explain?TIA


----------



## whimsic

amberle said:


> I got my first classic in caviar jumbo size - single flap. It doesn't look as bulky as my jumbo double flap.


Thanks a lot!Could you explain me the difference between single flap and double flap?I went to Chanel few days ago and I was shown the medium classic but the SA didn't tell me about single or double flap, I tried on just one type.Can you explain?TIA[/QUOTE]

This thread has plenty of information and pictures. I think they're all double flaps now, but I prefer the single in caviar. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/classic-flap-jumbo-single-flap-vs-double-flap-662627-3.html


----------



## Passau

Classic Black Jumbo Chanel unless you only carry a few things in your bag. 

The single flap is a cleaner, neater line but the double flap gives you the option of an additional pocket in the front of the bag.  I'm a single flap lover....so I'm biased.


----------



## Kayzee

I voted for medium as more versatile and being the ultimate classic.
It goes from day to night, whereas jumbo is more for day IMO.
Anyhow, I have to admit that I have both, but I also started with m/l.
But it's also depending on your height and proportions and personal preferences, how much you want to carry...
I wish a size in between both would be available with the CC lock.
Good luck to your decision.


----------



## amberle

*whimsic Passau Kayzee*thanks a lot dear!Your advices are being very helpful to me!


----------



## ChanelHoarder

Well, just know that you can't purchase a single flap in stores anymore. If you want a brand new piece, it is going to be a double flap which is why your SA didn't say anything. I think people can rock whichever size flap they want regardless of height!! At the end of the day, you have to pick the bag that's perfect for you, the owner and user of the bag. IMPO, the m/l works best day to night but the jumbo is great too! It also really depends on how often you will be carrying it, how much you want to put inside of it, etc. GL on deciding and hope to see a reveal!


----------



## amberle

ChanelHoarder said:


> Well, just know that you can't purchase a single flap in stores anymore. If you want a brand new piece, it is going to be a double flap which is why your SA didn't say anything. I think people can rock whichever size flap they want regardless of height!! At the end of the day, you have to pick the bag that's perfect for you, the owner and user of the bag. IMPO, the m/l works best day to night but the jumbo is great too! It also really depends on how often you will be carrying it, how much you want to put inside of it, etc. GL on deciding and hope to see a reveal!


Thanks darling for the explanation!If I buy the jumbo size I would prefer lambskin, do you also think, as other members above, that is better caviar for jumbo?Is it a bad idea lambskin for the jumbo size since it is more fragile?


----------



## girlsnstilettos

If you're looking for a bag to go day to night (and dressier look) I'd go with the Lambskin Medium flap with GHW. I just bought one and chose it over the Jumbo Caviar because I didn't want/need another everyday bigger bag. I've used it many times already, and when I don't need to carry a ton of stuff with me. The decision depends on the individual and personal needs/taste though. Good luck, I know its not an easy decision sometimes because you want to make the right choice at these prices!


----------



## m4gg1ech1u

Everyone can rock any size of flaps. I use my mini for party and I feel comfortable carrying my maxi. I am only 5'2 and I am thin but I love the look of giant maxi on me. I suggest trying both of them at the store. I do recommend getting jumbo if you carry a lot of stuff. Single flap is not availabble at the store anymore. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## m4gg1ech1u

And I prefer lambskin for smaller bags and caviar for bigger bags.


----------



## LadyCupid

m4gg1ech1u said:


> And I prefer lambskin for smaller bags and caviar for bigger bags.



Second this! Caviar is more durable. I tend to choose caviar for bigger bags so the shape is maintained vs lambskin for smaller bag since it's so fragile.


----------



## jmen

It really does come down to the use and as most have said and I wholeheartedly agree, go medium lamb w/gold hardware if you want a purse that can transition seamlessly from day to evening use.  It was my first new Chanel years and years ago.  It's been shopping, weddings and funerals.  It is such a functional piece.

If you are looking for an every day piece that holds a lot, you know where I'm going already.  

That said I was 5'11 and the medium worked fine.  I know a lot of ladies of shorter stature carry a maxi or jumbo..  I'd rather notice the person, the outfit first rather than a purse, but we're all different with different perspectives, different needs.  The key is to buy what you love and what works for you and there will be less chance of regret.


----------



## ecmf

I voted for the med. my first Chanel bag is the black cav med with gold hw. IMO it's "the" classic Chanel size. it's much nicer for night than the jumbo IMO and looks great with any outfit. 

it is on the small side but I can fit my iPhone, keys, lv agenda, sunnies, coin purse and lip stick with over filling it. 

good luck.


----------



## ladybaby78

ecmf said:


> I voted for the med. my first Chanel bag is the black cav med with gold hw. IMO it's "the" classic Chanel size. it's much nicer for night than the jumbo IMO and looks great with any outfit.
> 
> it is on the small side but I can fit my iPhone, keys, lv agenda, sunnies, coin purse and lip stick with over filling it.
> 
> good luck.


 

ITA with ecmf. Another vote for M/L. I have had mine for a year now and take it with me for shopping trips and dinners. Love it to death!


----------



## viciel

I've always been partial to the m/l flap


----------



## ChanelHoarder

amberle said:


> Thanks darling for the explanation!If I buy the jumbo size I would prefer lambskin, do you also think, as other members above, that is better caviar for jumbo?Is it a bad idea lambskin for the jumbo size since it is more fragile?




I actually prefer lambskin but it has to be something you are comfortable with! Lambskin is not AS delicate as it's made out to be, but you do have to care for it more so than caviar. IF you feel like you'll worry about lambskin all the time and feel that would bother you, I would suggest with going for caviar. Like I said though, I am partial towards lambskin ! It's my personal favorite.  The feel of lambskin is completely buttery and so luxurious! You can sometimes even rub out some scratches if you get them on your lambskin too (not all, especially if they're deep cuts!) An example, if you run your nail along it on accident, that will come out quite easily just by rubbing over it!  HTH!


----------



## ChanelHoarder

Oh and I lovee what these lovely TPFers had to say!!

*
girlsnstilettos
m4gg1ech1u
jmen
ecmf*


----------



## krawford

Jumbo.  Perfect size.


----------



## Mimster

Well, you know what I would pick.  As others have mentioned, it all boils down to what YOU want out of this bag.  I agree that caviar is more resistant to minor bumps or scratches but lambskin is not as delicate as you think.  Minor scratches can be rubbed away with your fingers.


----------



## hanaerika

I agree with the jumbo size too cause you can use it in party and also casual


----------



## Luccibag

To be honest with you, when I first bought a chanel flap I was going to get a medium large size but since it was only $100 more for a jumbo, I couldnt help but go for it.  It felt like twice the bag !


----------



## tryagain

jumbo ! day n night ! capacity is alright !


----------



## meerkat

Serrazane said:


> I second that!



Agreed totally though jumbo can contain more. Medium lambskin with GHW is THE ultimate classic


----------



## amberle

ChanelHoarder said:


> I actually prefer lambskin but it has to be something you are comfortable with! Lambskin is not AS delicate as it's made out to be, but you do have to care for it more so than caviar. IF you feel like you'll worry about lambskin all the time and feel that would bother you, I would suggest with going for caviar. Like I said though, I am partial towards lambskin ! It's my personal favorite.  The feel of lambskin is completely buttery and so luxurious! You can sometimes even rub out some scratches if you get them on your lambskin too (not all, especially if they're deep cuts!) An example, if you run your nail along it on accident, that will come out quite easily just by rubbing over it! HTH!


Thanks darling for all your advices..all very useful!


----------



## amberle

girlsnstilettos said:


> If you're looking for a bag to go day to night (and dressier look) I'd go with the Lambskin Medium flap with GHW. I just bought one and chose it over the Jumbo Caviar because I didn't want/need another everyday bigger bag. I've used it many times already, and when I don't need to carry a ton of stuff with me. The decision depends on the individual and personal needs/taste though. Good luck, I know its not an easy decision sometimes because you want to make the right choice at these prices!


Thanks a lot!Yes, it is not easy to do the right choice and with these prices the right choice is important!!


m4gg1ech1u said:


> Everyone can rock any size of flaps. I use my mini for party and I feel comfortable carrying my maxi. I am only 5'2 and I am thin but I love the look of giant maxi on me. I suggest trying both of them at the store. I do recommend getting jumbo if you carry a lot of stuff. Single flap is not availabble at the store anymore. Good luck with your decision.


Thanks darling, I'm going to try on both sizes since last time I went I tried on only the medium. I carry a lot of stuff with me also at night (except for dressy occasions when I use the KP in my avatar) and I have to carry also my DH stuff!


yodaling1 said:


> Second this! Caviar is more durable. I tend to choose caviar for bigger bags so the shape is maintained vs lambskin for smaller bag since it's so fragile.


Thank you!I have a love for lambskin but I will try on also the caviar just to see how it looks since it is easier to mantain.


jmen said:


> It really does come down to the use and as most have said and I wholeheartedly agree, go medium lamb w/gold hardware if you want a purse that can transition seamlessly from day to evening use. It was my first new Chanel years and years ago. It's been shopping, weddings and funerals. It is such a functional piece.
> If you are looking for an every day piece that holds a lot, you know where I'm going already.
> 
> That said I was 5'11 and the medium worked fine. I know a lot of ladies of shorter stature carry a maxi or jumbo.. I'd rather notice the person, the outfit first rather than a purse, but we're all different with different perspectives, different needs. The key is to buy what you love and what works for you and there will be less chance of regret.


Hi dear friend!Thanks a lot for all your advices!!




ecmf said:


> I voted for the med. my first Chanel bag is the black cav med with gold hw. IMO it's "the" classic Chanel size. it's much nicer for night than the jumbo IMO and looks great with any outfit.
> 
> it is on the small side but I can fit my iPhone, keys, lv agenda, sunnies, coin purse and lip stick with over filling it.
> 
> good luck.


 for your reply and your advice!


----------



## amberle

meerkat said:


> Agreed totally though jumbo can contain more. Medium lambskin with GHW is THE ultimate classic


Thank you!I also like the medium lambskin but I carry a lot of stuff so I have to go back to the boutique and try on!



tryagain said:


> jumbo ! day n night ! capacity is alright !





krawford said:


> Jumbo. Perfect size.





hanaerika said:


> I agree with the jumbo size too cause you can use it in party and also casual


 Thanks all!I'm starting to think that jumbo could be great since I carry a lot. I have too try to see how it looks on me!


ladybaby78 said:


> ITA with ecmf. Another vote for M/L. I have had mine for a year now and take it with me for shopping trips and dinners. Love it to death!





chriseve said:


> I've always been partial to the m/l flap


Thanks both for your reply!When you go for shopping can you fit on it a little umbrella since I always carry a little umbrella with me in the winter?




Mimster said:


> Well, you know what I would pick. As others have mentioned, it all boils down to what YOU want out of this bag. I agree that caviar is more resistant to minor bumps or scratches but lambskin is not as delicate as you think. Minor scratches can be rubbed away with your fingers.


 Hello dear friend!I love lambskin and I want to try on the boutique caviar but my heart ings for lambskin!Thanks for all your advices!


Luccibag said:


> To be honest with you, when I first bought a chanel flap I was going to get a medium large size but since it was only $100 more for a jumbo, I couldnt help but go for it. It felt like twice the bag !


Thanks darling!That is true especially with the price increase!!


----------



## pinkydoodle

Jumbo for me!


----------



## viciel

OP, I like the M/L flap the best because it's much more versatile if you transition from day to night to day  The bag fits quite a bit, but I also don't mind stuffing it (the leather gives a little and gets broken in anyway after a while).  If it's the Jumbo, I'd much prefer the single flap - it's roomy and fits alot, and when it's broken in, it looks much nicer (I do not like the boxy look of a new jumbo, feels like something's sticking out of the side of my body as supposed to being part of the whole outfit).  I haven't warmed to the new double flap jumbo because the compartments don't really do anything for me and they basically just took away space and added weight.  The chains are not light to begin with so I don't need any extra weight (on me or on the bag 

I would go with M/L flap > single flap Jumbo > double flap Jumbo if given the choice.  

You can certainly fit a small umbrella in the M/L flap, but of course, it might also take up most of the room in there too....best to go to the store with all your essentials and try them in the bags!


----------



## Kikin

I prefer the medium in caviar with shw personally..its more of a younger look n not so big


----------



## amberle

*pinkydoodle chriseve kikin* thank you all for all your advices!


----------



## ladybaby78

amberle said:


> Thank you!I also like the medium lambskin but I carry a lot of stuff so I have to go back to the boutique and try on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all!I'm starting to think that jumbo could be great since I carry a lot. I have too try to see how it looks on me!
> 
> Thanks both for your reply!When you go for shopping can you fit on it a little umbrella since I always carry a little umbrella with me in the winter?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello dear friend!I love lambskin and I want to try on the boutique caviar but my heart ings for lambskin!Thanks for all your advices!
> 
> Thanks darling!That is true especially with the price increase!!


 
I can fit a mini umbrella, but that leaves me with little room for anything else, aside from stuffing my cards and cash into the side pockets...


----------



## Jagger

diera23 said:


> medium if lambskin, jumbo if caviar. IMO the ultimate ultimate classic is medium lambskin with GHW



This


----------



## sliqt

Im new at this forum hopefully you guys can help me...since i cant post my own thread yet i decided to ask question here. thanks for understanding. 

Any whooo...i actually have gotten my first chanel bag which is a black GST g/h couple months ago. Now im ready to get the famous classic flap bag in black caviar g/h but im still debating on what size to get...its either m/l or jumbo...cant decide 

Since in my case I already have a GST that is big enough to hall my stuff in for my everyday use. Also i love the feeling and look of over size bags. lolz So if i get the jumbo one do you think its going to make me overlook my GST and favor more on my jumbo flap bag? Since the size are almost the same. On the other hand if i buy m/l size bag do you guys think it would be too small since im use to wearing big size bags. 

(For reference i'll be using this bag more on when going out or for special occasion.) Sorry this can be confusing. Let me know what you guys think. I highly appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

This post has really helped me as well. I was in the same situation. Thank you Amberle for posting!!


----------



## Sunnyday23

diera23 said:


> medium if lambskin, jumbo if caviar. IMO the ultimate ultimate classic is medium lambskin with GHW





Serrazane said:


> I second that!



I third it!


----------



## tumblingbear

Sunnyday23 said:


> I third it!



me fourth! i plan to get that too eventually.


----------



## Princess D

amberle said:


> Hello everybody, I'm a  Chanel newbie and I would like an advice from you expert members. What would you buy for your first and only Chanel: a jumbo size or a medium size (classic black lambskin gold hardware)?And why?TIA



I've read through this thread and see that you've got some very good advices  but just a thought, if you're still torn, will u consider the reissue 226?  It's slightly bigger than the m/l but still appropriate for night.  I personally think jumbo is too big for night out or formal events.  Good luck deciding!


----------



## Martinibeach

A 226 reissue and a M/L lambskin with GHW are the ultimate classics, and great day to evening bags.

I would reserve the jumbo size for day only, especially when it is in a lighter color.


----------



## sweetpeas889

Reviving this thread to get some help on deciding on my second bag from Chanel  My first was a black caviar jumbo GHW. Initially i was thinking of a beige GST but when i was in store, the GST just didn't suit me even though it looked beautiful. I love my black jumbo but would it be a waste to invest in another jumbo? i adore the medium especially after seeing Lauren Conrad's pics with her beige medium flap. Share with me your thoughts please..


----------



## Sue R

sweetpeas889 said:


> Reviving this thread to get some help on deciding on my second bag from Chanel  My first was a black caviar jumbo GHW. Initially i was thinking of a beige GST but when i was in store, the GST just didn't suit me even though it looked beautiful. I love my black jumbo but would it be a waste to invest in another jumbo? i adore the medium especially after seeing Lauren Conrad's pics with her beige medium flap. Share with me your thoughts please..


 

It is definitely not a waste to get another jumbo esp if this size/style suits you.  In beige clair, it is gorgeous esp with ghw!  I really regret not getting the beige clair jumbo w/ghw when it was $3700.  It was at NM and I didn't want to open the credit card and didn't have my checkbook......oh well.  I recently purchased 2 GSTs and was reluctant to get the second one, but it was in bronze and I carry the GST to work so it gets a lot of use.  I feel if a certain style suits you, and if you think you'll get a lot of use out of it, then go for it! Hope this helps!


----------



## sweetpeas889

thanks Sue R. yeah i will think about it again. Although i have to say i'm leaning towards the medium beige flap now because it could take me to a day formal event to an evening soiree.   Will keep you updated ^^


----------



## AWeidler

I guess *the size* really depends on the type of girl you are with regard to how many things you usually put in your bag. I have a Jumbo (_in fact is exactly the same light-pink one on the bottom photo, whose description says "mediuml red", hehe_), and despite my height (5'2) it was the perfect bag for me. The Jumbo looks huge in the store, but when you get home and have to put all your belongings in - _if you're a girl like me who carries the world in your bag_ - you'll see that it's not that big at all. If you are a more cautious girl, that doesn't overload your bag (_not my case_), then the medium would be a good option.

*As for colors* ... Like I said, I have the light-pink, so I'm always very careful with the clothes I use while wearing my CJ, so there is no transfer of color. God forbid staining my Chanel  uuuhhhh, goose bumps just thinking about it  Recap: It's ok a light color if you're a careful girl; If you're not: the black will be best.


----------



## ChanelHoarder

sweetpeas889 said:


> thanks Sue R. yeah i will think about it again. Although i have to say i'm leaning towards the medium beige flap now because it could take me to a day formal event to an evening soiree.   Will keep you updated ^^



I think this is a perfect choice!! It will definitely work day to night easily!


----------



## miszpinktuxedo

I say the m/l!

But it depends on your size and preference I'm 5'3 and petite so the m/l would be perfect, whereas the jumbo would massive on me!! Haha, I could use it as a diaper bag on my frame!!

Keep as a factor how much you carry in your bag, I hope it helps


----------



## kiki005us

louisa991 said:


> im planning to buy THE Classic Caviar Flap Bag
> but i cant choose between the JUMBO size or the medium size
> and also should i buy it in red or black or white?
> omgawd im really cannot choose =P
> 
> 
> ohmybag.it/wp-content/uploads/2007/03/olsen-gemelle.jpg jumbo red
> 
> 
> happy.online.sh.cn/happy/gb/images/2007-08/20/xin_2208042009147343240516.jpg mediuml red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medium black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jumbo white


 
^The jumbo in white is so beautiful, but can you imagine how dirty it would get and how easily? I think that the medium flap bag is the cutest, but it doesn't hold very much. Maybe a wallet, your cell, 2 lipglosses, and a small brush. So in the end it really depends on what you plan on carrying around in your chanel bag, so that way you can get the size that's right for you.


----------



## myfaves

I say the Jumbo since it is black!  I am deciding between M/L flap in patent gray vs Jumbo patent gray. I am 5'2" and only have two other small chanel bags (black E/W, brown camera sac).  The Jumbo feels large on me, but the M/L seems small when worn on the shoulder.  Help!


----------



## birkinbaby

Jumbo in black caviar w gold hardware= absolute perfection, sexy bag that will make you feel like a fashionista princesss, money well spent that you won't regret


----------



## lovechanel888

I have them
Both  i have beige jumbo SHW and medium black GHW their both awesome  i want some more ))


----------



## bcbggirl

I now have both m/l and jumbo sizes, but I still prefer the m/l.  I agree the jumbo is practical and beautiful on its own, but I feel it doesn't always flatter; when I see it on celebrities and others, it sometimes looks like a giant rectangular box at your side.  A m/l is super flattering on everyone I see it on and can be worn casual or formal.


----------



## honeybunch

^Lol! I agree about the box thing - sometimes I think that too!  The single flap not so much but now the jumbos have the double flap they are much more boxy. I just bought the lambskin jumbo and it is not as boxy at the caviar imo.


----------



## birkinbaby

Thanks for pointing this out about the jumbo being boxy with the double flaps.  I only have one flap in my jumbo and it is fine. I always wondered if the double flap was an improvement.


----------



## clearbright

yes, the caviar is much boxier with the double flap. the lambskin is softer leather so it's not as boxy. 

however, i did see a double flap caviar that wasn't too boxy, so it definitely varies!


----------



## madisonsum

I would love to own a jumbo! i sort of regret for buying a medium one because one of my friends just got hers black caviar jumbo and she wears it to anywhere. starting from work to with social parties, etc.


----------



## Cricket123

I would definitely say jumbo....it is far more versatile ( meaning that it can be used everyday as well as for evening)


----------



## rycool

I have Both.. But jumbo's more heavy for me..
M/l is my favorite size..


----------



## honeybunch

I really think a girl needs both. ML for evening, jumbo for day.


----------



## clearbright

honeybunch said:


> I really think a girl needs both. ML for evening, jumbo for day.



i like the way you think! 

too bad the prices only keep increasing...


----------



## honeybunch

clearbright said:


> i like the way you think!
> 
> too bad the prices only keep increasing...



I know - it's too bad.  A few years ago it wouldn't have broken the bank so much to get both!


----------



## clearbright

honeybunch said:


> I know - it's too bad.  A few years ago it wouldn't have broken the bank so much to get both!



i definitely regret not getting on the bandwagon a few years ago... i'm still recovering from my jumbo purchase, not sure when i can add an M/L.  do you have any other chanels?


----------



## fancyrush

it's a tough call between M/L and Jumbo..look-wise, M/L is better: cute and so classy. BUt jumbo is more functional.When I tried at the Boutique, Jumbo is rather heavy even it's empty....I was thinking that even Jumbo is roomier, I maynot put too much stuff in, coz 1. i don't want it to be too heavy and 2.  I don't want it to lose shape. 
SO I went for a M/L and be selective on what I put in. 
that's just my 2 cents. hth


----------



## honeybunch

clearbright said:


> i definitely regret not getting on the bandwagon a few years ago... i'm still recovering from my jumbo purchase, not sure when i can add an M/L.  do you have any other chanels?





At the moment I have a M/L lamb, a jumbo lamb, a lamb wallet and a patent brilliant WOC. I used to have a red lamb WOC and a black lamb WOC and also a 226 reissue with GH but sold them because I didn't get enough use out of the red WOC, the black WOC started looking flat and the reissue just didn't do it for me anymore - prefer CC lock.  I regret selling the red lamb WOC!


----------



## honeybunch

fancyrush said:


> it's a tough call between M/L and Jumbo..look-wise, M/L is better: cute and so classy. BUt jumbo is more functional.When I tried at the Boutique, Jumbo is rather heavy even it's empty....I was thinking that even Jumbo is roomier, I maynot put too much stuff in, coz 1. i don't want it to be too heavy and 2.  I don't want it to lose shape.
> SO I went for a M/L and be selective on what I put in.
> that's just my 2 cents. hth



Agree - the jumbo is so heavy but in lamb I don't find it heavy at all. The caviar made my arm ache just trying it on with only a few things in it.


----------



## EmmaPaige

I agree both m/l and jumbo are must haves!


----------



## honeybunch

Took my jumbo out again today and what I love about it is that it fits a small umbrella.  Vital for the unpredictable British weather!


----------



## vastare

I have both, I feel Jumbo is more practical for a mom like me whereas medium is more practical for my 22 year old.
Both both are must haves.


----------



## LUVLVBAGS

forchanel said:


> Yeah those are the old prices. Jumbo is 2650 now I believe and the medium is... 2350?  Check the reference library.



Wow, I think that's a great price compare to today's price for the jumbo


----------



## honeybunch

I paid £2750 for my jumbo just over a week ago.  I bought my M/L about 4 years ago and it was about £1200 so prices have really shot up.


----------



## madeleineannie

i love the jumbo. i love bigger bags though, so i am biased.
i just find the medium size isn't big enough for me.
i have 3 chanels in medium/small and i literally never use them because they don't fit anything.
unless it's to use for 'dinner' or cute dates or something, i'd go with the jumbo.
definitely get more wear out of it for the everyday.

xxx


----------



## LetterCee

what's the difference between M/L and medium? are they the same? thanks!


----------



## Blo0ondi

well for me i tried both and loved the med on me i felt the jumbo was too big and bulky on me.. i dont carry that much only essintials now so i dont mind the space.. but i think it depends on you hight and build and how much you carry if you carry alot i say go with the jambo if you carry few things go for the med.. and i think black, white, biege and red are ultimate classic but it depends on your prefrance

good luck


----------



## Hed Kandi

I have a preference for the Jumbo as I can put more stuff in it. As other members have mentioned. It really depends on your lifestyle if you are driven around/driving around the m/l might be better whilst if you travel by subway the jumbo is a better option IMHO.

If I were to get a m/l it would be a re-issue as it is slightly more flexible.


----------



## molulu

Is there any difference on the m/l and the Jumbo chain length? I am contemplating as well and would prefer to wear it cross body if possible. I am 5'4 and find the m/l chains too short for cross body use, but heard the jumbo chain is longer, is it true?


----------



## honeybunch

^^I haven't tried my Jumbo cross body as I feel it looks too big to wear that way, but when I double up the straps, the Jumbo definitely hangs lower on me than the M/L.  Therefore the straps on the Jumbo must be longer  than they are on the M/L.


----------



## Pursetato

Jumbo is the better size for me. i carry a lot of stuff in my bag because of my profession. However a chanel jumbo would not be my everyday bag. usually i use my balenciaga citys


----------



## exit33

I have the same delimma, i just got a M/L CF in beige, GHW, now i am thinking about changing it to jumbo cos it's more roomy, i had a M/L CF in black and can only use it as an evening bag for its limited space. but as beige color, is it a evening color or more of a day time color? should i go change the M/L one to the jumbo one?

i am 5'7, size 0


----------



## ceya

exit33 said:


> I have the same delimma, i just got a M/L CF in beige, GHW, now i am thinking about changing it to jumbo cos it's more roomy, i had a M/L CF in black and can only use it as an evening bag for its limited space. but as beige color, is it a evening color or more of a day time color? should i go change the M/L one to the jumbo one?
> 
> i am 5'7, size 0


you may want a jumbo one according to your frame and need


----------



## queenofchic

Jumbo, jumbo, jumbo!  There's a reason why there's always a waitlist for the jumbo size bag in almost every color.


----------



## shi.ying

jumbo for sure! i felt that even the space in jumbo is small, or maybe i have alot of things? haha.. i used it to carry to work and all i have inside was all the the necessities, no extra things. and i feel that jumbo looks very smart!


----------



## danika

I have a Jumbo but I am curious if medium have the same amount of pockets as the jumbo. Could anyone let me know? Thanks so much.


----------



## honeybunch

^^Yes it does.


----------



## yxxcherry

I vote for m/l black/red!


----------



## yuyatlong1888

JUMBO.....Medium can only hold few things!!


----------



## Aegean Delight

Jumbo!


----------



## octoberrrush

jumbo. and i love red classic flaps.  x


----------



## TeddyLV

Definitely the white Jumbo  it's gorgeous!


----------



## earthx

I have a dilemma and I need help! I had a jumbo flap once before, but sold it since I think its too bulky when I carry it with one long chain (that's how I always carry it). Now I have a GST which I love, but thinking of selling it since its too bulky when carry. I'm thinking of getting a m/l flap now, but I don't is it will fit me or not. I'm 5'9 and around 135lbs. Is the m/l chain as long as the jumbo chain when carry with one long chain? TIA


----------



## Hoqt

Medium flap is a good size for me but I didn't like the idea that there is no cross body option for medium flap. 
Jumbo is fine and I can bring more stuff with me with cross body option. I'm 5'8 and the medium flap makes me look bulky and fat. My SA told me that medium strap is not made long compared to the new mini or jumbo. I see why because I can't use it as cross body and can't even fit through it. 

I don't know how tall are you. I always like more options. I ended up getting the jumbo instead of medium flap

Earthx: the medium strap is shorter than the jumbo. When I try to do cross body with medium flap, I can't fit through and I'm 5'8.
When I uses jumbo as cross body, the bag is down to my hips.


----------



## cynnyc

Hi, my first post here. I recently bought the beige jumbo from Selfridges London and love it. I have the M/L too small for me. I am 5'6" and not thin ;-D  I do still wonder when looking at pictures on the forum why my jumbo looks 'normal' on me but looks huge on others. Could be a matter of proportion, but would be good to get some feedback.


----------



## agentemily007

cynnyc said:


> Hi, my first post here. I recently bought the beige jumbo from Selfridges London and love it. I have the M/L too small for me. I am 5'6" and not thin ;-D  I do still wonder when looking at pictures on the forum why my jumbo looks 'normal' on me but looks huge on others. Could be a matter of proportion, but would be good to get some feedback.



I am 5'9" and not thin either and I'm debating between the m/l and the jumbo. Have until tomorrow at 1pm to make my decision! I agree, it looked normal on me but when I see it on others here who are either shorter or thinner it looks huge on them. 

Can I ask what made you chose the jumbo over the m/l? I loved the size of the m/l (I was there returning the mini, which was way too small) but I'm a sucker for a cross body bag and the jumbo didn't look as huge as I thought it would.


----------



## cynnyc

agentemily007 said:


> I am 5'9" and not thin either and I'm debating between the m/l and the jumbo. Have until tomorrow at 1pm to make my decision! I agree, it looked normal on me but when I see it on others here who are either shorter or thinner it looks huge on them.
> 
> Can I ask what made you chose the jumbo over the m/l? I loved the size of the m/l (I was there returning the mini, which was way too small) but I'm a sucker for a cross body bag and the jumbo didn't look as huge as I thought it would.



Hi agentemily007, I chose mainly because of the color and because I somehow like bigger bags.


----------



## cynnyc

agentemily007 said:


> I am 5'9" and not thin either and I'm debating between the m/l and the jumbo. Have until tomorrow at 1pm to make my decision! I agree, it looked normal on me but when I see it on others here who are either shorter or thinner it looks huge on them.
> 
> Can I ask what made you chose the jumbo over the m/l? I loved the size of the m/l (I was there returning the mini, which was way too small) but I'm a sucker for a cross body bag and the jumbo didn't look as huge as I thought it would.



Hi agentemily007, I chose mainly because of the color and because I somehow like bigger bags


----------



## piglett

hi all,

would love your advice... 

i know that this topic says medium or jumbo however i would like to ask *small* or *medium*?? 

i'm not a fan of big bags as i don't carry a lot but am in debates of wheater or not to go with small or medium? 

Thanks all!!!!!!


----------



## sexy bag

Jumbo it's quite spacious.....


----------



## EmmaPaige

piglett said:


> hi all,
> 
> would love your advice...
> 
> i know that this topic says medium or jumbo however i would like to ask *small* or *medium*??
> 
> i'm not a fan of big bags as i don't carry a lot but am in debates of wheater or not to go with small or medium?
> 
> Thanks all!!!!!!



It is best to try both the small and m/l to see which one would work best for you.  Personally, I would choose the m/l over the small for that little extra room inside.  Good luck deciding!


----------



## yuyatlong1888




----------



## yuyatlong1888

jumbo jumbo jumbo


----------



## imshopping_xo

get a jumbo first n then get a medium later i got the medium first and i regretted not getting the jumbo so much so i ended up getting the jumbo too the jumbo is a lot more functional you can wear it as a crossbody bag too. good for casual or dressy look


----------



## CPA

I like the jumbo for day and medium for evening.  I like the medium for evening,  it's a little bit more dressier


----------



## hja

agentemily007 said:


> I am 5'9" and not thin either and I'm debating between the m/l and the jumbo. Have until tomorrow at 1pm to make my decision! I agree, it looked normal on me but when I see it on others here who are either shorter or thinner it looks huge on them.
> 
> Can I ask what made you chose the jumbo over the m/l? I loved the size of the m/l (I was there returning the mini, which was way too small) but I'm a sucker for a cross body bag and the jumbo didn't look as huge as I thought it would.



I vote for the jumbo! I was very sure of getting the m/l but when I tried on the jumbo in the boutique, I felt it looked so much better. I'm 5'5" and weigh about 153kg. The m/l looked slightly small on me. While the jumbo is heavier, I think it has the "wow" factor. However, I would like to get the m/l one day  So I think it doesn't really matter which one you get now 'cos you'll get one or the other down the road


----------



## JuliaD89

If you are going to buy it in red I would get it in medium but if you're going to buy it black get the jumbo because I think red might be a bit much in jumbo whereas black is more understated and allows you to get away with a larger sized bag without having it overwhelm your look. I'm not a huge lover of white bags, I usually like another color thrown in with it to balance it a bit more. Personally I love the medium in red!


----------



## nikinikita

i vote for jumbo too!


----------



## MrsWashington

I have the medium in black and really love it - I'm petite so I think the jumbo would be too big/showy on me.


----------



## CandyyyGirl

I vote jumbo!!! it can fit so much stuff compared to the medium.. plus you can wear the jumbo on the shoulder or crossbody! Love that you have the option w/the jumbo


----------



## lnguyen0827

get the jumbo! i have the jumbo and think it's a great size.


----------



## annmac

Jumbo!


----------



## trinie

I wanted to get a white classic Flap in either sliver or gold hardware for my next purchase.  Currently I have jumbo beige lambskin in SHW and 227 distress skin in GHW. So now should I go for jumbo again or medium? I like the roomy of the 2 bags I had.


----------



## Orchidlady

I like the white in the jumbo better than in the m/l, the color gets showcase so much nicer. About the hardware, most people like the gold, I personally like the silver better, it's sooooo much easier for me to pair up my outfits. If you like the roominess of the jumbo than you might not like the amount of space you will get with the m/l, still fits your daily essentials by all means. But since you already have 2 large flaps, it'll be a nice change to get something in a different size. I love love the black caviar flap in m/l  HTH.


----------



## LVDragon07

Orchidlady said:


> I like the white in the jumbo better than in the m/l, the color gets showcase so much nicer. About the hardware, most people like the gold, I personally like the silver better, it's sooooo much easier for me to pair up my outfits. If you like the roominess of the jumbo than you might not like the amount of space you will get with the m/l, still fits your daily essentials by all means. But since you already have 2 large flaps, it'll be a nice change to get something in a different size. I love love the black caviar flap in m/l  HTH.



I agree


----------



## floriade

I would go for jumbo since m/l is not really a practical size IMO. Its nice as a night bag but I prefer timeless clutch or modern clutch for night outing
I like the white jumbo in GHW
Good luck deciding!


----------



## bagchic1

Jumbo because it's more practical.  M/L is too small for daytime use.


----------



## joansie

another vote for jumbo here...i love white w gold hw...gorg bag!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

i say white jumbo with ghw.... for some reason white and gold look really classy and i dont know how to put it but some what extravagant.... in a good way, think of the panelling in versailles or the palaces in russia white and gold always look good (sorry for rambling).... and with the size go for the jumbo, and since you have two in jumbo just make them all the same size, and plus you can fit more stuff in a jumbo instead of a medium flap, more versatile... the only thing that i worry about is that white, it can really easily get dirty though... are you prepared to get the bag slightly dirty as the years go buy... if you are prepared to get that bag slightly dirty of regular use, and dont baby it go for it, and if you baby your bags, i suggest you might go for a different color... good luck


----------



## nat74

Jumbo is more practical. M/L is too small. I got a 12C white caviar jumbo GHW and I LOVE it!


----------



## luvchnl

I'm in the minority with m/l since I like bright/light colored bags to be smaller.  I prefer white m/l with silver, but you should get jumbo any hardware if the m/l is not enough space for you.  M/L works for me, because daily I never carry much at all in my bags.  I hate a heavy purse.


----------



## mschanel

Another vote for the Jumbo, since the m/l is way too small for daily use, especially considering you are more accustomed to carrying larger bags (your other jumbos and 227). The white jumbo in GHW would be beautiful! Good luck!


----------



## SophiaLee

White jumbo. I like both the silver and gold hardware, I think I'd probably get the silver tho if it were me (unpopular opinion).


----------



## piglett

i personally prefer the M/L over the jumbo...

and as you alreaedy have 2 jumbos currently i would want to go for a different size...the M/L but also since you said you like the roomyness of the jumbo the M/L may not suit you at all... 

perhaps you could go to the store to compare and see which one you prefer? 

good luck!


----------



## MollieO

I love the Jumbo! My basics barely fit in the Jumbo- I could never carry a medium.


----------



## shosho811

I agree with *MollieO*, my basics just about fit in a jumbo so not sure I could do any smaller.

My vote goes to Caviar Jumbo SHW.


----------



## sassification

I'm 5'4 - will I be able to wear the m/l as cross body?


----------



## winniejo

Jumbo!


----------



## piglett

i love my M/L flap!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StarBrite310

I have both in black with gold and one red Jumbo and I MUCH prefer my M/L, although I do only wear it in the evenings with fancier outfits. I just don't love the Jumbo too much anymore in the black, but I do like it a lot in the red. Still my vote goes to the M/L. For daytime I prefer the Chanel totes instead of a flap, (e.g. Medallion, Cerf, GST...).


----------



## sweetpeas889

sassification said:


> I'm 5'4 - will I be able to wear the m/l as cross body?



hey there, 
the straight answer is: NO.

i'm 5'3" and even though i manage to try the bag as a crossbody, it doesn't sit right, the strap is just isn't long enough. The bag looks like its all wrong when worn crossbody  You are taller than me by an inch so i think the bag would not sit right either on you.


----------



## sassification

sweetpeas889 said:


> hey there,
> the straight answer is: NO.
> 
> i'm 5'3" and even though i manage to try the bag as a crossbody, it doesn't sit right, the strap is just isn't long enough. The bag looks like its all wrong when worn crossbody  You are taller than me by an inch so i think the bag would not sit right either on you.



Ahhh thanks for that.. Quite disappointing to know I love wearing my bags messenger style!


----------



## designerloves

i vote medium in black, i've seen white flaps that were well taken care of and they get dirty a lot faster - especially in the chain straps

if you're really tall or take around a lot of stuff then maybe the jumbo, but i've always really liked the medium size!


----------



## zulekha

yuyatlong1888 said:


> jumbo jumbo jumbo


 
WOW!!!! I am drooling!!  hahaa 

But on me I prefer M/L as I am only 5'4 and Jumbo looks too huge on me!!! 

x x


----------



## assiedification

After 2 yrs of wishing, I finally am getting down to rewarding myself w a CHANEL FLAP!!! 

I cannot decide tho n hv shortlisted these

1) Jumbo Beige in Gold Hardware
2) Maxi Black in Gold Hardware 

It's my first Chanel, I really really really love the beige. The only reason y I'm still in dilemma is cuz beige is really difficult to maintain am I roght?? 

Help ! Pole w experience w the beige or whites.


----------



## LVbemerry

Jumbo! Good size to stuff everything in  (MU, Phone, Wallets, even a packet of tissue? )


----------



## ritzy

Definitly jumbo


----------



## H-Angel

assiedification said:
			
		

> After 2 yrs of wishing, I finally am getting down to rewarding myself w a CHANEL FLAP!!!
> 
> I cannot decide tho n hv shortlisted these
> 
> 1) Jumbo Beige in Gold Hardware
> 2) Maxi Black in Gold Hardware
> 
> It's my first Chanel, I really really really love the beige. The only reason y I'm still in dilemma is cuz beige is really difficult to maintain am I roght??
> 
> Help ! Pole w experience w the beige or whites.



Jumbo beige I have it and love it.  I got me a white too so u can guess I have not had bad experience with light colors YET! Fingers crossed


----------



## assiedification

H-Angel said:
			
		

> Jumbo beige I have it and love it.  I got me a white too so u can guess I have not had bad experience with light colors YET! Fingers crossed



Thanks H-Angel for sharing!! 
So how do u usually maintain it? Eg. After u bring it out for a day?


----------



## llufkin

Black jumbo..I love mine!


----------



## mglam23

sassification said:


> Ahhh thanks for that.. Quite disappointing to know I love wearing my bags messenger style!


You could do the Reissue 226 or 225 (if you can find a 225)! The chain is longer - I'm 5'5" and it hits me exactly where I want it cross body.


----------



## juz4fun

black jumbo


----------



## juz4fun

white jumbo


----------



## Martinibeach

Jumbo, you can't ever fit your sunglasses in a M/L. I am considering to sell my white M/L and get a jumbo myself.


----------



## LadyCupid

Since you mentioned you like bigger bags, jumbo is the way to go although i really hate the weight on double flap. It is so heavy on the shoulders even before you load it. 

I personally prefer white with GHW. For me personally, I will not use the white as much as other darker colors because I worry too much about color transfer and this will mainly be more of a "evening" bag for me so GHW is more suitable. It is more stunning at night with the gold hardware. Besides, gold hardware is iconic and it brings more contrast to the white color.

But if you plan to use it everyday and will be your main bag, then I think SHW is better because silver gives the bag a more blend in casual look.


----------



## Tinagirl11

My first Chanel is a black jumbo flap that I purchased about 2 years ago and I regret it a bit - it is too heavy for daily use and a wee too big for my tiny frame (5'1" here), making it less elegant looking when I'm dressed up. The pro is that it fits my iPad with no problem  If I could do it all over again, I probably would have bought a smaller size.


----------



## Passau

I love the jumbo but then I carry my Kindle with me everywhere....... I am also 5'5".


----------



## Passau

Another white Jumbo vote!


----------



## Mellee

Jumbo w/ghw! I have this combo and it is a showstopper! I also have a m/l flap in another color and wish I got it in jumbo instead as I find the size impractical for use as anything other than an evening bag.


----------



## angelqueen88

nat74 said:


> Jumbo is more practical. M/L is too small. I got a 12C white caviar jumbo GHW and I LOVE it!



May I know where you buy if from? The SA in SCP saying that they don't carry GHW in white caviar in spring..


----------



## nat74

angelqueen88 said:


> May I know where you buy if from? The SA in SCP saying that they don't carry GHW in white caviar in spring..


 
I got it from Nordstrom. NM and BG also carry it.


----------



## smiley

White jumbo with gold hardware gets my vote.


----------



## Xenia_

Beige GHW is TDF!!
I would get that any day!
Amazing combo... maybe even the best one ever! And of course super Classy!!


----------



## treschictx

Went to the Chanel boutique yesterday and tried on a jumbo. I love how much you can fit into it but I thought it looked quite big on me( I'm 5ft tall, 100 lbs).

My question is what are the dementions of a large flap vs a jumbo? Also maybe the jumbo didn't look as big on me as I thought? Any opinions are welcome 

TIA!


----------



## assiedification

treschictx said:
			
		

> Went to the Chanel boutique yesterday and tried on a jumbo. I love how much you can fit into it but I thought it looked quite big on me( I'm 5ft tall, 100 lbs).
> 
> My question is what are the dementions of a large flap vs a jumbo? Also maybe the jumbo didn't look as big on me as I thought? Any opinions are welcome
> 
> TIA!



Dimensions! Taken frm extrapetite blog


----------



## gabheyman

i had the medium in black caviar with silver hardware, but i hated i couldn't keep my normal wallet and eyeglass case in it.  So i ended up selling it on ebay and getting a grey lambskin jumbo and i'm so happy with it!  way better size.  my hubby told me not to get the medium and he was right.

now I want a maxi too!  urgh!


----------



## Babyb33

I got the ML black caviar SHW - the Jumbo looked too big on me, even the SA was shaking his head. I decided to be selective on what I put in my bag - I hate carrying too much in general.

ML is a very adorable classy cute size


----------



## summer10

Please help me.  Which one should I choose m/l or jumbo black caviar shw?  I'm having white caviar jumbo.  Is m/l really small?  Thx


----------



## ln88

I love my m/l! Its the perfect size IMO.  But it really depends on what your bag needs are. I recommend trying it on in store or taking a peek in the "What's in your Chanel Bag Today?" Thread.


----------



## akillian24

I *really* think it matters on how you're built, how tall you are and how you plan to use the bag.  Do you find you use your jumbo for evenings and it works?


----------



## starshar

i think the M/L works best. and even if you adjust to a single strap and along your shoulders down, it's not too big. i know some loves the jumbo for the ability to carry more things, but it's gonna weigh down the bag more and make the straps a little hurtful for the shoulders.


----------



## samanthatyy

I'm 155cm and 44kg, consider petite in size (I'm Asian). Should I go for the medium or jumbo flap? I'm going to purchase the Beige Claire Classic Flap but still indecisive on choosing the medium or jumbo size. Please gimme some suggestions! 

I don't usually carry many stuffs in the bag. I usually put in my long wallet (Chanel Camellia Patent Wallet), employee ID, a pack of tissue, a jar of Benetint Lipbalm, Samantha Thavasa Key Holder & my iPhone 4S.


----------



## A88ey_ann

Hey lovely ladies.  I need your thoughts on this badly please.  Which one should I go for- a m/l black caviar GHW classic flap or a jumbo GHW.  I am only 5'2" and I already have a 226 reissue in black (rhw).  Thanks in advance.


----------



## mcpro

I'm also 5'2 i have jumbo for everyday  and m/l for going out or formal occasion.


----------



## Loveachanel

Jumbo for veryday wear


----------



## EmmaPaige

Take into consideration your needs......  If you want it for a more dressier occasions then choose m/l but if you want it more for an everyday casual wear then choose the jumbo.  Between the 2 sizes, the m/l can take you from day to evening better than the jumbo would for your petite 5'2 frame.  Good luck deciding!!


----------



## love2sh0p

I'm 5'2 as well! Lol! I have a jumbo for daytime and sometimes short dinners and have a WOC for the evening, the combo works well.


----------



## Madisota

samanthatyy said:
			
		

> I'm 155cm and 44kg, consider petite in size (I'm Asian). Should I go for the medium or jumbo flap? I'm going to purchase the Beige Claire Classic Flap but still indecisive on choosing the medium or jumbo size. Please gimme some suggestions!
> 
> I don't usually carry many stuffs in the bag. I usually put in my long wallet (Chanel Camellia Patent Wallet), employee ID, a pack of tissue, a jar of Benetint Lipbalm, Samantha Thavasa Key Holder & my iPhone 4S.



Hi samanthatyy,
I am asian too; a bit taller about 165cm 50 kg. I carry almost exactly the same as you. I have a vintage m/l and it it the perfect size. I use her everyday ^^ Here are the contents:




Hope this helps :0)


----------



## porsche09

Im also 5"2 , I have Both Jumbo & M/L 
I carry the Jumbo for Day, M/L for evening


----------



## ladynorth

I think M/L is lovely and perfect for 155 cm height


----------



## ruthie_1

anyone out there is who is 5ft and carries a Jumbo?  
Does it look ok or just too big?


----------



## Hotpot

I am also 5'2 and I carry my jumbo everyday! I don't think it looks too big. The only thing I don't like is when I want to wear it with only one chain it hangs very low, (below my butt, almost to the top of my knee) but I just adjust it with a ribbon so it hangs to my preferred length.


----------



## ruthie_1

Hotpot said:
			
		

> I am also 5'2 and I carry my jumbo everyday! I don't think it looks too big. The only thing I don't like is when I want to wear it with only one chain it hangs very low, (below my butt, almost to the top of my knee) but I just adjust it with a ribbon so it hangs to my preferred length.



Thanks hotpot!! I'm warming up to the sea of a jumbo...!


----------



## Peonies813

I am 5'2" as well and love my jumbo.  The awkwardness of the short height to long strap ratio is solved when you tailor the strap to your liking with a ribbon like the previous poster mentioned.  The great thing about the jumbo is how versatile it is.  If you play around with the straps, it will give you several really beautiful looks.


----------



## ruthie_1

Peonies813 said:
			
		

> I am 5'2" as well and love my jumbo.  The awkwardness of the short height to long strap ratio is solved when you tailor the strap to your liking with a ribbon like the previous poster mentioned.  The great thing about the jumbo is how versatile it is.  If you play around with the straps, it will give you several really beautiful looks.



So, do you carry your bag casually, I.e with jeans and flats... Or do you dress up most of the time in heels?? 
Sorry if this is a silly question....,


----------



## minnieme80

How do you tie the strap with ribbon to make it shorter? Can you please post some pictures?


----------



## Peonies813

ruthie_1 said:


> So, do you carry your bag casually, I.e with jeans and flats... Or do you dress up most of the time in heels??
> Sorry if this is a silly question....,



I am often in skinny jeans and flats or booties/boots.  My regular uniform so to speak is a cashmere sweater, scarf, and jeans.  My life calls for casual yet chic dressing as I am a stay at home mom - LOL!  When I go out to a dressy event, which calls for heels (which I love also), I will sometimes make my jumbo straps super short to give it a different flavor from day time or I will take my mini camellia flap which is more delicate than the jumbo.  I don't have many Chanel pieces like so many of the ladies here, but I love what I have and love the flexibility of the jumbo as I like having different style options with my neutral wardrobe.  HTH!


----------



## ruthie_1

Peonies813 said:
			
		

> I am often in skinny jeans and flats or booties/boots.  My regular uniform so to speak is a cashmere sweater, scarf, and jeans.  My life calls for casual yet chic dressing as I am a stay at home mom - LOL!  When I go out to a dressy event, which calls for heels (which I love also), I will sometimes make my jumbo straps super short to give it a different flavor from day time or I will take my mini camellia flap which is more delicate than the jumbo.  I don't have many Chanel pieces like so many of the ladies here, but I love what I have and love the flexibility of the jumbo as I like having different style options with my neutral wardrobe.  HTH!



I went to the Chanel boutique store and tried the jumbo... And being just 5ft the jumbo looks great!!! Love it!!


----------



## Peonies813

ruthie_1 said:


> I went to the Chanel boutique store and tried the jumbo... And being just 5ft the jumbo looks great!!! Love it!!



Great to hear that!  If you love it and feel confident with it, the jumbo rocks as an everyday bag!  Maybe soon you will post pics when you buy one?


----------



## Elivia

ruthie_1 said:
			
		

> I went to the Chanel boutique store and tried the jumbo... And being just 5ft the jumbo looks great!!! Love it!!



I'm 5ft and adores my jumbo too! 
Only complain is the weight..*sigh*


----------



## betty8154

Aww!! how come you guys can
Get a jumbo so quick !! I've been waiting for a week or 2 and still without any response ((( !!


----------



## ruthie_1

betty8154 said:
			
		

> Aww!! how come you guys can
> Get a jumbo so quick !! I've been waiting for a week or 2 and still without any response ((( !!



I'm in London... Both bond street and selfridges have the black in caviar and lambskin in stock... Both SHW and ghw... 

I also had a look at the GST XL too!!


----------



## ruthie_1

Elivia said:
			
		

> I'm 5ft and adores my jumbo too!
> Only complain is the weight..*sigh*



Oh no, do you put much it it! I was dressed quite casual yesterday... With converse and a tweed jacket... The bag just completes the look!!! Swoooooooon....


----------



## Elivia

ruthie_1 said:
			
		

> Oh no, do you put much it it! I was dressed quite casual yesterday... With converse and a tweed jacket... The bag just completes the look!!! Swoooooooon....



Nice! 

I usually only have my long wallet, phone, lipgloss and keys.. Perhaps because mine is in caviar? Surprisingly I feel that the jumbo is not much different in weight when compare with the lambskin vintage xl. If anything the xl feels a tad lighter..?


----------



## rachelguerzo

Peonies813 said:
			
		

> I am 5'2" as well and love my jumbo.  The awkwardness of the short height to long strap ratio is solved when you tailor the strap to your liking with a ribbon like the previous poster mentioned.  The great thing about the jumbo is how versatile it is.  If you play around with the straps, it will give you several really beautiful looks.



Yes, please show us how you do it..Tia


----------



## minnieme80

This is my first (and maybe the only flap) chanel so I really need the opinion of all the experts here. 
I'm considering between a black classic caviar but I'm not sure if I should get it in jumbo or medium.

I tried it at store and I really like the jumbo as the size is just perfect for me but it looks too big on my butt when I tried it crossbody and the chain is too long. 

While I don't really like the medium when carry at shoulder but it looks perfect for crossbody. I'm only 160cm. And I find it abit too small. 

Another question is I'm also thinking of reissue 227 but the one I tried is distress leather and I don't really like it. Is it available in other types of leather as I think the SA at knightbridge London is abit arrogant and didn't want to entertain me much.

Please help and give your honest opinions ladies. Thanks


----------



## Noonoi

Are you looking for the shoulder bag or crossbody bag? For me I'm 5"6 or around 167 cm.  I prefer the Jumbo more because the bag feels much roomier Hope that help


----------



## fufu

i'm not sure if you are aware you can shorten the chain of the jumbo?

My height is 154cm, 5'1"

Me with white jumbo (i shorten the strap with the clasp i bought in chanel store)


----------



## cashcash

fufu said:
			
		

> i'm not sure if you are aware you can shorten the chain of the jumbo?
> 
> My height is 154cm, 5'1"
> 
> Me with white jumbo (i shorten the strap with the clasp i bought in chanel store)



It looks nice! Is it single or double flaps? The sa told me not to shorten it as it will cause damage to the sides of the flap


----------



## fufu

it is single flap, all jumbos are single flaps. 

It does cause somewhat darkens on the holes area where the chains are but i'm fine with it  It really depends on yourself, some people using ribbon or velco strap to shorten the chain


----------



## Passau

Go JUMBO!!


----------



## hui__hui

Jumbo is the perfect size for everyday use.


----------



## rynnzy

Showing my pics with jumbo black and medium beige... Im also 160 cm and i think both are perfect for our height... But i would suggest you go for jumbo as it can be every bag for workday and weekend... Medium might go for your next chanel


----------



## ruthie_1

fufu said:


> it is single flap, all jumbos are single flaps.
> 
> It does cause somewhat darkens on the holes area where the chains are but i'm fine with it  It really depends on yourself, some people using ribbon or velco strap to shorten the chain


 
But my jumbo is double flap...?


----------



## ruthie_1

I had the same dilemma too (as with many ladies on this forum)
Again, the straps on the ML works perfect for me but the size is too small and i found the jumbo size is better but the straps are too long. 

I went for the jumbo in the end because i can live with the bag being a shoulder bag rather than cross body. 

also - i think unless you are mega tall - then carrying a jumbo cross body would look odd... that's my opinion anyways!  What ever tickles your fancy!


----------



## LadyCupid

fufu said:


> it is single flap, all jumbos are single flaps.
> 
> It does cause somewhat darkens on the holes area where the chains are but i'm fine with it  It really depends on yourself, some people using ribbon or velco strap to shorten the chain



Not all jumbos are single flap. Starting last year all the jumbos have changed to double flap so it is not recommended that you shorten the chain because it would affect the interior flap.


----------



## ruthie_1

I'm 5ft tall... size petite!


----------



## LadyCupid

If you think M/L is too small, get either the jumbo or the reissue in size 226 or 227. I personally prefer reissue because it is so light weight. Jumbo with double flap is very heavy even before you put anything in the bag. If you are planning to use it as an everyday bag, the weight of jumbo might be an issue. You will feel neck/shoulder pain after carrying it for a while. 

The chain on jumbo is somehow longer than the rest of the sizes (m/l, maxi etc). You could always shorten it with ribbon although CHanel SAs will tell you it is not recommended. 

As for reissue, if you don't like the distressed look, the other leather is patent or seasonal denim reissue. There is also python.


----------



## Lady_Dana

I think you should get the jumbo size as it looks better and roomier and as you said it will be your only flap. 
However if you're looking for a crossbody bag why don't you get the halfmoon ? It is super elegant and looks great when it is worn crossbody  
HTH and good luck!


----------



## Lady_Dana

fufu said:
			
		

> it is single flap, all jumbos are single flaps.
> 
> It does cause somewhat darkens on the holes area where the chains are but i'm fine with it  It really depends on yourself, some people using ribbon or velco strap to shorten the chain



Are you sure all jumbos are single flaps? I saw many of them double flaps :/ !!


----------



## ruthie_1

Lady_Dana said:


> Are you sure all jumbos are single flaps? I saw many of them double flaps :/ !!


 
Totally agree - mine is double flaps!


----------



## fufu

ahh i see, it is my mistake as my jumbo was years ago, between 2006 to 2008  Thanks for the information though.


----------



## minnieme80

Sorry for the late reply. I'm actually looking for crossbody bag at first but I feel jumbo is more practical? 
I have a daughter hence caviar and crossbody bag is easier but I feel medium is really small. 
I'm still in dilemma. Lol


----------



## janaday

ruthie_1 said:


> I'm 5ft tall... size petite!



I am the same size as you are.  Is that a jumbo or a M/L.  I'm still sort of a newbie here


----------



## ruthie_1

janaday said:
			
		

> I am the same size as you are.  Is that a jumbo or a M/L.  I'm still sort of a newbie here



It's the jumbo... The m/l is a good size for us petite girls but you can't fit that much in... With the jumbo, I just throw my stuff in there and go! No need to arrange how my Wallet, phone, keys etc fit...  
It's a good everyday size! I love it!


----------



## Cheli

Get the jumbo if you are going to use it often. I rarely use my large flap because it does not fit more than my wallet, phone, lipstick and a couple keys.


----------



## ILoveC

if it's to be your only chanel then I say jumbo.  btw, I'm also only 5 feet tall. But I don't think the jumbo is for dinner or as a nightbag. you'd have to use a clutch or a medium flap.


----------



## Pradace

Can a M/l fits a wallet, hp, tissue, keys and make up?


----------



## kkk0905

Lady_Dana said:


> Are you sure all jumbos are single flaps? I saw many of them double flaps :/ !!



My jumbo is double flaps too.


----------



## gnourtmat

Jumbo


----------



## Ayumi Do

I hv both, but I use Jumbo size a lot than medium, Jumbo is a everyday use bag for me.


----------



## EsotericOne

that m/l is perfect for you! but the jumbo is more practical imo.


----------



## orn8one

My Jumbo (lilac/grey lamb skin) is double flap and looked much better on me than the medium. I am 5'8". I love it to bits and don't find it heavy. Sorry I don't know the official name of the colour, sure I could find it on the receipt.


----------



## lwyrgrl

Pradace said:
			
		

> Can a M/l fits a wallet, hp, tissue, keys and make up?



I can fit a small wallet (eg. Lv French purse), iPhone, lipstick, keys, and a package of wet wipes in my m/l. It's a snug fit and things fit like puzzle pieces, but my purse is not overstuffed.


----------



## debris0210

You would probably get more use out of a Jumbo.. My first Chanel was m/l and i only use it occasionally as its way too small. I'm also 160cm tall and recently bought a Maxi but don't find it disproportionately huge on me. So I suppose Jumbo shld look fine on you at the same time, give you much more room  go for jumbo! =D


----------



## Orchidlady

My jumbo is single flap but I still feel like I would get more use out of the m/l though.


----------



## sugaryblue

Medium actually doesn't hold a lot. I thought it would be adequate but maybe my wallet is too thick in size and it seems to have taken much space already after I've put it in. I can only put my wallet, phone inside... for the cosmetics, I need to place them into a smaller pouch as my usual cosmetic pouch can't really squeeze inside.

Jumbo will be more practical for everyday use. Also, the sales advisor recommends caviar for Jumbo for versatility.


----------



## shattrstar

So i have been debating my very first chanel purchase and really want to make the right choice. I dunno what size would be better. Im already reading that with the double flap, there is significant weight added and i would like to use the bag as a day bag and dont want my shoulders hurting. Along those lines, maybe medium would be better, but does it hold a good amount? Im those types that carries everything lol soo yeah, i do tend to like bigger bags. 

What do you girls think is your go to classic size for everyday use? I also carry long wallets so prolly wont opt of anything smaller than a medium. TIA!


----------



## lilkooties

I like the jumbo for everyday use. The medium prob will only fit a long wallet since its not a good idea to over stuff the bag. Most girls I see with a medium flap use a small wallet

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## snowbell09

What would you be putting inside?

Have you personally tried on the medium and jumbo before, and placing your items inside?


----------



## mtcardaropoli

I think it depends on your size too. If your petite like me I'm 5 feet I carry a medium for everyday. I tried a jumbo on and thought it looked too big on me . Another thing to consider is that by getting a medium it will be good for going out to a dressier event. Since it will be your first chanel it will be more versatile.


----------



## ynz

jumbojumbo


----------



## joansie

sounds to me you need a jumbo for sure!  i'm lucky enough to have several single flaps which make all the difference ~ good luck deciding!


----------



## fufu

Do you carry a lot of items, if so jumbo would be a better choice


----------



## chanelcraze

I like jumbo/227 reissue size for space but i like the look of a medium (so elegant!). a medium can only fit a LV zippy long wallet, not even space for iphone/keys without stretching the purse.


----------



## shattrstar

Thanks for the responses girls. You gals are always soooo helpful 



snowbell09 said:


> What would you be putting inside?
> 
> Have you personally tried on the medium and jumbo before, and placing your items inside?



I usually carry a long wallet, small makeup bag, keys and phone. I tried the medium but didnt try to put things inside. I should do that today . Thanks for the tip!



fufu said:


> Do you carry a lot of items, if so jumbo would be a better choice



yeah i do tend to bring a lot of stuff with me cuz i like to be prepared for everyyyything lol. Sounds like i should try out a jumbo to see how it fits me. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## ilovchanel

Personally I prefer m/l because it fits all my stuff and I have a small frame. Jumbo looks so big and sqaure on me. But if you have a lot to carry and like the jumbo look, you should get the jumbo as many PFers here


----------



## vink

If you carry long wallet, better go from jumbo and up. M/L can only do the necessity. Jumbo or maxi if you are the type that carry everything.


----------



## mzxpeach

I think if you say you tend to carry big bags, the M/L might be too small for you, because that's the same case with me, I love big bags and when I got the M/L, it felt so small on me, and I'm only 5'3". Also, the M/L will only fit my smallest long wallet, I also tend to have big wallets... I have a black jumbo and I love it! the size is just perfect, although sometimes I have to play a little tetris game with it to fit everything I'd like to bring... And because of the double flap, it'll even smaller than the single flap jumbo... so my vote for you is the jumbo! goodluck on your choice! =D


----------



## snowbell09

shattrstar said:
			
		

> Thanks for the responses girls. You gals are always soooo helpful
> 
> I usually carry a long wallet, small makeup bag, keys and phone. I tried the medium but didnt try to put things inside. I should do that today . Thanks for the tip!
> 
> yeah i do tend to bring a lot of stuff with me cuz i like to be prepared for everyyyything lol. Sounds like i should try out a jumbo to see how it fits me. Thanks for your reply!



You definitely need jumbo. M/L cannot fit your makeup pouch.


----------



## ilovemybagss

From the sound of it, the jumbo would be right for you...  good luck!


----------



## musicscrip

Jumbo sounds better for you since you do have more than just a wallet to put into the bag.


----------



## betty8154

im short too, and vote for jumbo!^_^


----------



## sweetpeas889

hi op..

for your question, i suggest you get a jumbo, as it does fit more.

however, you brought up the shoulder issue. And unless your jumbo is a single flap, it will be rather heavy on the shoulder. Esp for everyday use.

If you are looking for an everyday bag, and to stuff everything in, go for the Chanel GST.
The chain handle also comes with a leather pad, great for the shoulder. This bag is made for every day use.

If you are buying the jumbo, it is a beautiful bag, and a timeless buy but frankly speaking, you will not use this bag everyday because it will be quite a pressure on the shoulder. 
You will see what i mean when you have the bag.

Good luck deciding ^^


----------



## MiniMi

I recommend you purchase the Jumbo since you carry a lot of items. I don't think the M/L will fit everything you need on a daily basis. Good luck in your decision and don't forget to do a reveal once you decide!


----------



## kimber418

Jumbo all the way!  I have both and my medium is for a quick use outing because it does not hold a long wallet.  You will have to have a jumbo if you carry alot in your bag for everyday use!


----------



## shattrstar

Thank you for the wonderful advice ladies! I am still torn but am hoping to find a jumbo to try out. I am 5'4" so dunno if it will overwhelm me.  Aw you girls are just so freaking awesome and helpful. Love yas! I will definitely do a reveal when I get my new baby.


----------



## Anniev28

Both . A guy SA told me ML was perfect and jumbo looked to big. A Lady SL told me jumbo is better on. So I'm confused as you. Jumbo does look big ESP on a petite frame and it hits my hips. I kinda like the feel of being able to clutch it higher. It is VERY heavy and that's the only thing I hate about it esp when you load it with your stuff. But I had the same issue with my other bags.


----------



## Wrenbirdrenee

I just ordered my first Chanel as well, I tried both and I ordered the jumbo caviar SHW. I'm not planning to wear my jumbo crossbody, I'll use it only on shoulder with single or double strap, it looks very nice and make any outfit look elegant. The medium doesn't hold much, only can put wallet and phone in it, there is no room for keys and makeup at all, and jumbo is only $500 more... And it can be use day work or shopping or night at nice diner, I'm not plan to use it at club even with medium, so why not get jumbo? It just look good and useful to me.
Get it before June the price increase! Good luck and let us know which one you finally buy!


----------



## monap_1981

I have both medium and jumbo flaps, and I get SO much more use out of my jumbo!

In fact, I can't remember the last time when I used my medium flap.

So, personally, I would go for jumbo!


----------



## z11_2000

Jumbo. more practical and can fit daily items.  M/L is way too small.


----------



## minnieme80

Thank you all for the useful lovely replies. I bought my first Chanel.., black jumbo in ghw from heathrow london airport.


----------



## flowersong

minnieme80 said:


> Thank you all for the useful lovely replies. I bought my first Chanel.., black jumbo in ghw from heathrow london airport.



Congratulations! You can't go wrong with either the m/l flap or Jumbo, but I think you made the right decision! Maybe a m/l flap as your next purchase? haha. Enjoy!!


----------



## kaka28

if you like the jumbo you an always shorten the strap when you want to carry it crossbody, that is what i do.  I tie a ribbon round the strap at the inside of the bag but mine is a single flap.  I think double can still be done.  maybe someone here can comment on that.

I have both, medium and jumb, and I tend to grab the medium becasue I like the style when is worn with single strap.  If this is going to be your only flap, for now, I will pick caviar because it is more easier to maintenance.


----------



## jafri786

Would anyone be able to help me with a question I have? I would like to purchase for my wife a Chanel Jumbo Flap for Anniversery/Birthday(which are a week apart from each other) and was wondering what size/color are considered "classic" and what I should expect to pay? I understand it will be over $4k and wondered if it matters whether I get it from the Chanel store or somewhere like Neimens, any help would be greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## betty8154

jumbo^^


----------



## jess38288

minnieme80 said:


> Thank you all for the useful lovely replies. I bought my first Chanel.., black jumbo in ghw from heathrow london airport.


 
We're bag twins! Congrats! I bet this won't be your last Chanel!!


----------



## xNadx

Hi, after reading various parts of this thread I'm feeling confused! I want to purchase my first Chanel flap bag this summer, vintage, as I can't afford brand new at the moment.
Everywhere I look everyone seems to be selling med/large (10" i believe) lambskin double flap bags with ghw circa 1988-early 90s.
This will be my only Chanel for a while and I want to use it all the time. I was planning to get this mentioned bag and in the future buy a brand new jumbo caviar with shw or ghw.
Now I wonder if for my first Chanel I should get a vintage jumbo instead of a med/large but I'm so confused... So I ask...

Does a vintage jumbo come in caviar leather?
Does it come as a double flap?
And what size is a vintage jumbo, is it 12" long?
Caviar for everyday use?
Medium or jumbo?

I usually carry oversized bags but at the same time I love satchels and shoulder bags so I'm not worried about how the bag will look, just about if I'll have enough room for my stuff. I usually carry a long purse, keys, blackberry, small make up bag, and raybans in their case. Guess I won't fit all that in a med/large? I would also like to wear the bag on one chain, does the jumbo look 'too big' on one chain? Btw I'm 5'10" UK size 10.


----------



## JCarthy12

xNadx said:


> Hi, after reading various parts of this thread I'm feeling confused! I want to purchase my first Chanel flap bag this summer, vintage, as I can't afford brand new at the moment.
> Everywhere I look everyone seems to be selling med/large (10" i believe) lambskin double flap bags with ghw circa 1988-early 90s.
> This will be my only Chanel for a while and I want to use it all the time. I was planning to get this mentioned bag and in the future buy a brand new jumbo caviar with shw or ghw.
> Now I wonder if for my first Chanel I should get a vintage jumbo instead of a med/large but I'm so confused... So I ask...
> 
> Does a vintage jumbo come in caviar leather?
> Does it come as a double flap?
> And what size is a vintage jumbo, is it 12" long?
> Caviar for everyday use?
> Medium or jumbo?
> 
> I usually carry oversized bags but at the same time I love satchels and shoulder bags so I'm not worried about how the bag will look, just about if I'll have enough room for my stuff. I usually carry a long purse, keys, blackberry, small make up bag, and raybans in their case. Guess I won't fit all that in a med/large? I would also like to wear the bag on one chain, does the jumbo look 'too big' on one chain? Btw I'm 5'10" UK size 10.


 
I feel for you in your decision to purchase your first Chanel and I'll give you some insight based on my exiperience!!  Considering it's so hard to choose just one!!

I purchased my first and only chanel classic flap back in 2009.  And the decision process was grueling!  I ended up going with the Classic Flap Jumbo in Beige (Caviar) with GHW.  At the time I only paid $2650, I can't imagine paying upwards of $5000 for the same bag today!  Hopefully with buying a bag vintage or used you are able to get a better price.  For reference, I'm 5'11'' and a US size 8 (UK size 12).  

In owning this bag for three years, I feel that I made a good choice in the size, color, hardware and fabric. The size is perfect for everyday, the color is very dressy and works for formal events, the caviar is extremely durable, and I absolutely LOVE the GHW. 

As with the vintage chanels... I'm not sure if a vintage jumbo comes wth the double flap or if it comes in Caviar.  I would assume that a vintage bag would have only been made in the lambskin.  Again, my bag is not vintage but the jumbo is typically 12 inches long.  If you are planning to use the bag everyday, I would definitely go with the caviar!  Its very durable!  Even with choosing the beige color, my bag still looks like brand new.  If you are going with black, you might be able to get away with the lambskin as it will not show dirt.  However, with the lambskin leather being buttery soft it will probably show scatches. 

Now for the hard part in deciding bwt the Med/Large or the Jumbo.   For everyday use you are going to want the Jumbo!  There is no way that the med/large will hold a wallet, blackberry, small makeup bag, and a sunglass case.  I usually carry a similar amount of items and I feel like my jumbo is stuffed!   Btw....the bag looks horrible when it's over stuffed and it's really hard on the seams of the bag.  Considering that we are similar sized people, the Jumbo will be perfect for your body frame.  

On the flip side, I don't feel the Jumbo works as well for special and formal occassions.  Like I said, the beige color is dressy enough for formal occasions and I definitely still wear this bag when something formal comes up.  However, it just seems a little overwhelming when I have a cocktail dress on, and I totally wish that I had a medium/large at those moments!!  Someday I hope to get a med/large in black lambskin with GHW.  Also, I don't feel like the Jumbo looks great as a crossbody bag or worn with the single strap, imho it's just too big and the length of the single chain is just too long.  I'm not really a cross the body bag kind of girl, so this doesn't really other me.  However, if you love crossbody bags and the hands free feeling of a single strap, the med/large looks and works much better for this.  

I hope this answered most of your questions and gave you a little more insight!!  I know it's a tough choice, but go with your gut and choose the bag that can't live without, as the price is likely to rise more in the future.  Let me know which you decide to buy! =)

Good Luck!


----------



## AhCapp

I bought a jumbo last month and a m/l this month. Yes, I told myself I'm already late in the game so I better hurry to beat the next price increase. 

Anyway, the jumbo is good for everything use. I put in my long wallet, iPhone, cards holder and any misc stuff. The m/l on the other hand is quite small. Once I put in my long wallet, I think I only have space left for my iPhone and maybe my cards holder. But I will only use the m/l for those special occassions like dinners and weddings. The jumbo will be too big for such events.

The jumbo and m/l serve me differently so that's why I bought both of them in the first place.


----------



## JCarthy12

AhCapp said:


> I bought a jumbo last month and a m/l this month. Yes, I told myself I'm already late in the game so I better hurry to beat the next price increase.
> 
> Anyway, the jumbo is good for everything use. I put in my long wallet, iPhone, cards holder and any misc stuff. The m/l on the other hand is quite small. Once I put in my long wallet, I think I only have space left for my iPhone and maybe my cards holder. But I will only use the m/l for those special occassions like dinners and weddings. The jumbo will be too big for such events.
> 
> The jumbo and m/l serve me differently so that's why I bought both of them in the first place.


 
Congrats on your purchases!!    Your such a lucky girl to have both sizes, and I agree that they serve different purposes.  Can I ask which color you purchased in each bag?  And what is the current price of the med/large?


----------



## ceya

The caviar single flap jumbo has more room, light weight, and thicker leather.


----------



## xNadx

JCarthy12 said:


> I feel for you in your decision to purchase your first Chanel and I'll give you some insight based on my exiperience!! Considering it's so hard to choose just one!!


 
Thank you so much for your insight it has been very helpful!

I have decided to buy a vintage med/large black lambskin with GHW for now, which will give me an excuse to buy a smaller wallet  I will take care of this bag and not overstuff it. Then hopefully in a year or so I will invest in a new jumbo black caviar with GHW or maybe SHW. Then i can use the jumbo everyday and the med/large for formal occassions and days when I dont carry much. Last summer I went to Chanel and the medium/large bag was around £2700 and I believe that their prices rise each year? So I'm hoping to buy a vintage one in good condition for around £1500.

A lot of people seem to say they use jumbo in the day and med/large in evenings, personally I love clutch bags for formal occasions but this is because I've never had a shoulder bag smart enough to wear with a dress or dressy outfit (because I LOVE oversized slouchy hobo bags and satchels) so I'm very excited to be able to use this Chanel in the evenings with a nice outfit!

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## AhCapp

JCarthy12 said:


> Congrats on your purchases!!    Your such a lucky girl to have both sizes, and I agree that they serve different purposes.  Can I ask which color you purchased in each bag?  And what is the current price of the med/large?



Hi,

I bought both in black because I know black is always a classic color. Jumbo with SHW and m/l in GHW.  that's a lot of Chanel within 2 short months but I'm contented now. 

I bought both here in Singapore from the deluxemall forum, after getting them authenticated.


----------



## Kiooooki

I think jumbo is better option to go for !!!


----------



## JCarthy12

xNadx said:


> Thank you so much for your insight it has been very helpful!
> 
> I have decided to buy a vintage med/large black lambskin with GHW for now, which will give me an excuse to buy a smaller wallet  I will take care of this bag and not overstuff it. Then hopefully in a year or so I will invest in a new jumbo black caviar with GHW or maybe SHW. Then i can use the jumbo everyday and the med/large for formal occassions and days when I dont carry much. Last summer I went to Chanel and the medium/large bag was around £2700 and I believe that their prices rise each year? So I'm hoping to buy a vintage one in good condition for around £1500.
> 
> A lot of people seem to say they use jumbo in the day and med/large in evenings, personally I love clutch bags for formal occasions but this is because I've never had a shoulder bag smart enough to wear with a dress or dressy outfit (because I LOVE oversized slouchy hobo bags and satchels) so I'm very excited to be able to use this Chanel in the evenings with a nice outfit!
> 
> Thanks again for your help!


 
Honestly I think you made a GREAT choice!!   The Chanel classic flap is such a dressy/expensive bag that you'll tend to only want to use it for those special occassions!!  You can use any of your larger handbags for your everyday bag!


----------



## eveningstar99

I think the jumbo can be used quite well for evening wear if you shorten the straps as per other threads. That's the beauty of this size, I've found it to be so versatile.


----------



## princessjacqui

i have 2 mediums and 3 jumbos. the jumbo is bigger and heavier so i wear my mediums more but i love the jumbo so it's a tough decision. for your first, i would go with the jumbo. good luck!


----------



## douceurdevivre

For the first purchase, I'd definitely go with the classic medium (because it's such an easy transition from day to night) and then a second purchase I would purchase a jumbo. The jumbo size is great if you want to carry more things on a daily basis (ie. wallet, sunglasses, phone, etc). I found the medium size couldn't accommodate my long wallet and sunglasses in one haul.


----------



## chabich

I can't decide which one I want...  I'm afraid the jumbo may be to showy for me.  I live in the burbs  Do they restrict the Jumbos more than the mediums?  I always seem to be able to find mediums but not Jumbos.  Or are they just more popular?


----------



## lizziecat

I don't see the Jumbo as being a showy bag, but you will need to choose whichever size is better for you.  If you carry a lot of stuff around with you, go for the Jumbo. If you prefer a bag for the evening, then you might want a Medium.  Either way, both are grogeous.


----------



## chabich

They are both so beautiful!  I had a problem with my medium and they are going to exchange it.  I'm waiting for a jumbo to come in so I can compare the two...  I would probably use it more as an evening bag.  But I love the jumbo also


----------



## cat1234

I love the medium, it is versatile.  But the choice is personal.  What bag fits you?  Try them on, you will know.


----------



## nashpoo

If you're going to use it strictly as an evening bag then go ahead with the medium. It depends how much stuff you like to carry in your bag if you want to use the bag as an evening or everyday bag as well since the medium doesn't fit too much. Both are great options though!


----------



## fashiongal1

So, I'm ready to invest in one of these lovelies:

Caviar or Calfskin? (I want black since it's the classic)

Medium or Jumbo?

I'm very petite, and for some reason the jumbo just seemed huge on me so I'm almost leaning towards the medium. However, I'm also used to carrying a large bag. But... I don't really plan on using the Chanel for a daily bag. Which do you recommend? BTW - I'm only 5 feet tall and 90 pounds - so I'm very petite.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## scarlet555

Medium before it goes up in price!  Ridiculous price increase!  Medium actually looks pretty big but can't fit anything.


----------



## fashiongal1

scarlet555 said:


> Medium before it goes up in price!  Ridiculous price increase!  Medium actually looks pretty big but can't fit anything.



Oh, wow  - what's the price increase? And do you know what it is now? I'm in Honolulu right now and want to bring back something special from my trip.


----------



## crumpy

I would go for medium.  Jumbo is big and heavy and you might find the size too overwhelming.  Medium is perfect for special occasions.  Jumbo is more for everyday going to work or when you have your usual stuff with you.  Lambskin is to die for!


----------



## Thewifey

I vote for the Medium! Jumbo is too large for me...


----------



## needlv

Because of your height - the medium.


----------



## Ange-

Medium for you. If you're not going to use it everyday, get lambskin. I got the medium in caviar with GHW and kind of wish I got lambskin. My ideal two would be jumbo caviar with SHW and Medium lambskin with GHW.


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

Medium is the best. I'm 5'4 and I have both. Jumbo is really too big for me but I use it if I have a lot of stuff and always use 2 straps, can't use 1 strap because it's too long. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## scarlet555

fashiongal1 said:


> Oh, wow  - what's the price increase? And do you know what it is now? I'm in Honolulu right now and want to bring back something special from my trip.



I thought it had a recent price increase, there is a thread on it ... Price increase


----------



## zaaz

My personal preference is medium. This, because it's more versatile than the jumbo. It goes from day to night more easily because of the size and honestly? I find that this makes it a little more special. It may not be ideal for everyday but I don't wear mine as an everyday bag. I rather save it for going out or other more special occasions. Besides, the times I tried on the jumbo I found it so, so heavy I swear just trying it on was making my lumbago even worse, lol! And also, carrying a Chanel bag everyday on the subway makes me super nervous. So I love having my m/l with me for going out to dinner, weddings, movies and whatnot. It makes me feel just a little more special, if that makes any sense!


----------



## Pursebop

fashiongal1 said:


> So, I'm ready to invest in one of these lovelies:
> 
> Caviar or Calfskin? (I want black since it's the classic)
> 
> Medium or Jumbo?
> 
> I'm very petite, and for some reason the jumbo just seemed huge on me so I'm almost leaning towards the medium. However, I'm also used to carrying a large bag. But... I don't really plan on using the Chanel for a daily bag. Which do you recommend? BTW - I'm only 5 feet tall and 90 pounds - so I'm very petite.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


*I think you may be happier with a medium, it can be used day or evening! 
If its not going to be your bag for everyday, I suggest lamb...so much prettier IMO!*


----------



## fashiongal1

Thanks everyone for your responses! Going to go look today!


----------



## catsinthebag

Of those two, the medium, especially with you're height and the fact that it won't be an everyday bag. If you find the medium is too small, try the Reissue 226. It's also classic and is right in between the m/l and the jumbo in size.


----------



## Myrkur

Medium!


----------



## emjetz

Medium flap! so classy!


----------



## tutushopper

fashiongal1 said:


> Thanks everyone for your responses! Going to go look today!



I hope you found a great looking M/L today, or at least got to try the bag on so you know it's the size for you!  I personally love the M/L and lambskin is really not that difficult to care for and looks gorgeous!


----------



## Joesgrl2006

fashiongal1 said:


> So, I'm ready to invest in one of these lovelies:
> 
> Caviar or Calfskin? (I want black since it's the classic)
> 
> Medium or Jumbo?
> 
> I'm very petite, and for some reason the jumbo just seemed huge on me so I'm almost leaning towards the medium. However, I'm also used to carrying a large bag. But... I don't really plan on using the Chanel for a daily bag. Which do you recommend? BTW - I'm only 5 feet tall and 90 pounds - so I'm very petite.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


I vote medium because you are tiny! Lol. A jumbo might overwhelm you


----------



## kittii1219

I am having the same dilemma!! 

i am contemplating between a classic flap in beige with ghw in either medium or jumbo! 
I have a black caviar with shw in silver and love the space and size of it but I feel that the beige looks better in medium! WHAT TO DO?! LOL


----------



## Lvprincess87

medium


----------



## krystl

I'm just a bit taller than you and I love big bags - so Jumbo for me!


----------



## faye86

I'm a bit taller and have more weight here stttt...  
I personally have the jumbo. But i will sugget u get thr medium


----------



## sugarplumpurse

kittii1219 said:


> I am having the same dilemma!!
> 
> i am contemplating between a classic flap in beige with ghw in either medium or jumbo!
> I have a black caviar with shw in silver and love the space and size of it but I feel that the beige looks better in medium! WHAT TO DO?! LOL



I suggest to go for a beige with GH in M/L...cus you already have a Black in Jumbo and IMO a beige looks better in M/L...which I'm regretting that I got in it in Jumbo and it has been sitting in my closet for more than 1 year...


----------



## Pursebop

*my rule of thumb is evening colors and finishes in m/l for more formal and evening use AND fun daytime colors and everyday neutrals in jumbo or maxi! i think you will enjoy the proprtion of a m/l!*


----------



## fashiongal1

I'm on the wait list now (in Houston and Honolulu) for either the medium black lambskin or black caviar with GHW. I just can't justify spending the $$$$ unless I'm perfectly happy with it! I appreciate everyone's input!


----------



## [-c-h-a-]

Medium flap, lambskin


----------



## kittii1219

sugarplumpurse said:


> I suggest to go for a beige with GH in M/L...cus you already have a Black in Jumbo and IMO a beige looks better in M/L...which I'm regretting that I got in it in Jumbo and it has been sitting in my closet for more than 1 year...



i did it! I got the m/l in beige caviar. yay! 
but oh no to your poor baby in the closet! :[


----------



## tutushopper

fashiongal1 said:


> I'm on the wait list now (in Houston and Honolulu) for either the medium black lambskin or black caviar with GHW. I just can't justify spending the $$$$ unless I'm perfectly happy with it! I appreciate everyone's input!



Very glad that you stuck to what you truly love and want!  The lambskin is so soft and luxurious and lovely to the touch.


----------



## sugarplumpurse

kittii1219 said:


> i did it! I got the m/l in beige caviar. yay!
> but oh no to your poor baby in the closet! :[



Yay!! Big congrats!!
I'm so happy for you...I think you made right choice...!!
Wear it in a good health...
My poor baby is still sittng in my closet!!


----------



## sugarplumpurse

Oops!!
Sorry OP for interfering your thread....


----------



## Chanbal

M/L lambskin.


----------



## MillStream

Another vote for M/L Lambskin.


----------



## Midun

I think M/L since you don't want to use it as an everyday bag. I love the Jumbo size but I think it is best for everyday use. The medium size is definitely more elegant and great for special occasions.


----------



## French75

M/L Lambskin  I just bought one this week !! with silver hardware
I was planning to buy a reissue or a caviar flap bag or a lambskin one
The lambskin looked better on me in the mirror and as I was more looking for an evening bag, it was a perfect choice. If you can try them on, you'll know


----------



## fashiongal1

My Chanel SA called me today and said they received the Medium Black in Caviar with GHW, so I jumped on it! But after getting home and looking at it, I'm a little disappointed and wish I had the lambskin. But he is saying that it is nearly impossible to get. Do I settle or hope that in the 60 day return period, I can exchange it and remain on the wait list?

Caviar will be much more durable and I won't worry about it (like I never worry about my LV canvas bags, which is nice). But lambskin is so much prettier!

Durability or looks???


----------



## tutushopper

fashiongal1 said:


> My Chanel SA called me today and said they received the Medium Black in Caviar with GHW, so I jumped on it! But after getting home and looking at it, I'm a little disappointed and wish I had the lambskin. But he is saying that it is nearly impossible to get. Do I settle or hope that in the 60 day return period, I can exchange it and remain on the wait list?
> 
> Caviar will be much more durable and I won't worry about it (like I never worry about my LV canvas bags, which is nice). But lambskin is so much prettier!
> 
> Durability or looks???



Don't ever "settle" for a Chanel bag!  Get what you love!  There are many places you can get a M/L lambskin.  You can pre-order one from Hirshleifers, or you can ask people to keep an eye out for one (post in the "desperately looking for..." thread http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...g-for-the-help-me-find-thread-208143-431.html ).  This is _*not*_ a hard bag to come by at all (look at the post 2 days before yours here on this thread).  Just decide if you want shw or ghw and then post that you are looking for this, and/or contact Penny penney@hirshleifers.com.  The lambskin is gorgeous and you should have what you love!

Lambskin is not as delicate as people seem to think.  All of my flap bags are lambskin, and they are in great condition.  I don't baby them, I just don't toss them under stuff.  I have one I have used regularly (i.e. daily bag for the most part) for close to 7 years and you'd never know it if you saw it.


----------



## tutushopper

French75 said:


> M/L Lambskin  I just bought one this week !! with silver hardware
> I was planning to buy a reissue or a caviar flap bag or a lambskin one
> The lambskin looked better on me in the mirror and as I was more looking for an evening bag, it was a perfect choice. If you can try them on, you'll know



Congrats on your lovely new M/L lambskin with silver hardware!  We are bag twins!  This bag is good for day and night use, so don't keep it put away only for nights!


----------



## fashiongal1

tutushopper said:


> Don't ever "settle" for a Chanel bag!  Get what you love!  There are many places you can get a M/L lambskin.  You can pre-order one from Hirshleifers, or you can ask people to keep an eye out for one (post in the "desperately looking for..." thread http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...g-for-the-help-me-find-thread-208143-431.html ).  This is _*not*_ a hard bag to come by at all (look at the post 2 days before yours here on this thread).  Just decide if you want shw or ghw and then post that you are looking for this, and/or contact Penny penney@hirshleifers.com.  The lambskin is gorgeous and you should have what you love!
> 
> Lambskin is not as delicate as people seem to think.  All of my flap bags are lambskin, and they are in great condition.  I don't baby them, I just don't toss them under stuff.  I have one I have used regularly (i.e. daily bag for the most part) for close to 7 years and you'd never know it if you saw it.


 
You are absolutely right... I just need to really think about it because I don't want to go back and forth. Lambskin is soooo luxe, but caviar is so user friendly!  I'm also a more casual person- I wear lots of jeans and dress more contemporary casual than "dressy" - I keep going back and forth! Too indecisive I am - I appreciate your suggestions very much!


----------



## acque

My dream bag is the Chanel classic flap in medium with gold hardware in lambskin. It's way out of my league at the moment. Out of curiosity, what is the price range for that purse right now?


----------



## Tuymiu

acque said:


> My dream bag is the Chanel classic flap in medium with gold hardware in lambskin. It's way out of my league at the moment. Out of curiosity, what is the price range for that purse right now?


$4400 for the m/l that you want


----------



## luckylove

I have both the medium caviar w GHW and both the jumbo and M/L flap in lambskin with SHW.  Though I adore my lambskin bags,  I was pleasantly surprised by how much I adore my M/L caviar with GHW!  It still appears very luxe and I love that it can appear both dressy and casual at the same time.  My smaller bags are usually lambskin but I find my caviar one is one I gravitate to most these days!  I think you can't go wrong with either, though caviar is definitely lower maintenance.  Good luck!


----------



## ilovenikki

I prefer the jumbo! I'm 5'3 and only 98 lbs. But I like how I can fit most things in there (I carry a lot of junk with me)


----------



## bag heaven

I think I have read almost all threads with a similar question but I still feel I need your opinions please. 

I am new to Chanel and I only got a black GST in caviar and GHW. I use it for work like twice a week since I had it and I love it so much. I have decided I like caviar and GHW. This is for sure. 

I want to cover the basics first and buy a classic flap and a reissue this year. I can't buy both at the same time but my goal is to get both this year  I am sure that I want the classic flap first in caviar and GHW. I swear that I was dead sure about wanting it in medium coz I have a GST to cover everyday and for times when I want to carry more but then I saw the medium IRL in SHW yesterday and found it too small. I don't want to limit the use only for the evening though since I want to make the most out of it  I have a casual to smart casual style. I don't always go out at night to chic evening functions. when i party, i take a non-expensive bag for fear of getting it ruined. i am torn between the medium and the jumbo classic flap. 

i am 5'3 and around 120 lbs. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Elizshop

I think the jumbo would look lovely on you but it is a bit heavy. I am in the same dilemma don't know whether do go for jumbo or a reissue. Have u tried the jumbo in yet?


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Based on your size, I think the m/l would look most proportional on you.  However, if you can't fit all of your stuff in it and you are looking for an everyday bag, then you will probably need to size up.  In my opinion, the most classic Chanel is the m/l in black with gold hardware though.


----------



## Cuteandcouture

It's really a personal preference. It sounds like u think medium may be too small already and if u don't plan to use it for evening purposes then jumbo seems like a good choice...just be cautious though if you are sensitive to weight... I have a jumbo single flap caviar and I went out shopping the other day and found it felt pretty heavy after an hour or two.... I wasn't even carrying a lot. Just keys, phone, wallet, and 2 lipsticks... And also you might want to think about how u will wear it, double strap vs one and you seem petite so medium prob look better on your frame single strap... But I read u can ask ur SA how to shorten a jumbo chain if u prefer single strap sometimes... Lots to consider lol


----------



## miss21

Jumbo!


----------



## bag heaven

Elizshop said:


> I think the jumbo would look lovely on you but it is a bit heavy. I am in the same dilemma don't know whether do go for jumbo or a reissue. Have u tried the jumbo in yet?



Unfortunately, I have not seen a jumbo IRL (only pics here at TPF). My boutique is always sold out. I just saw the medium (which was a rare sighting) and the maxi and I find the maxi way too big for me IMO. I did not get the medium coz I started to doubt the size and it was SHW. 

I want to get a reissue too but I want the timeless first. For the reissue, I am sure I want a 226. That for me would be the perfect size. I have tried the bigger ones and they really overpower me.


----------



## bag heaven

Chi town Chanel said:


> Based on your size, I think the m/l would look most proportional on you.  However, if you can't fit all of your stuff in it and you are looking for an everyday bag, then you will probably need to size up.  In my opinion, the most classic Chanel is the m/l in black with gold hardware though.



That was my thinking too Chi town Chanel. I like looking at photos of Coco with her bag and this I guess is also the reason why I thought of getting it in her size which for me is "the" size. However I am also thinking of cost per wear. I guess I will be using the jumbo more due to my lifestyle but in my heart it will always be Coco's size...but then again, it would be sad just to keep a beautiful work of art in the box and use it occassionally. Perhaps I need both...but I can only afford 1 timeless and 1 reissue at the moment. I am so torn.


----------



## bag heaven

Cuteandcouture said:


> It's really a personal preference. It sounds like u think medium may be too small already and if u don't plan to use it for evening purposes then jumbo seems like a good choice...just be cautious though if you are sensitive to weight... I have a jumbo single flap caviar and I went out shopping the other day and found it felt pretty heavy after an hour or two.... I wasn't even carrying a lot. Just keys, phone, wallet, and 2 lipsticks... And also you might want to think about how u will wear it, double strap vs one and you seem petite so medium prob look better on your frame single strap... But I read u can ask ur SA how to shorten a jumbo chain if u prefer single strap sometimes... Lots to consider lol



You are right Cuteandcouture. Thanks for the hint about the weight. I find my GST heavy already. If the jumbo is as heavy as the GST then I guess I can handle the sacrifice  I like the fact that the medium can be worn single strap. I find it very classy. On the other hand, I love the easy look of the jumbo worn with double straps...it's so effortlessly chic. OMG I think I am sounding like I am ditching the reissue and getting medium and jumbo instead. There are really lots to consider! I need a money tree fast


----------



## bag heaven

miss21 said:


> Jumbo!



I know...it's so tempting! It looks like I see a lot of people preferring the jumbo here at TPF.


----------



## TraciFred0426

I think you should get a 227 and a m/l classic


----------



## kimariew

bag heaven said:


> You are right Cuteandcouture. Thanks for the hint about the weight. I find my GST heavy already. If the jumbo is as heavy as the GST then I guess I can handle the sacrifice  I like the fact that the medium can be worn single strap. I find it very classy. On the other hand, I love the easy look of the jumbo worn with double straps...it's so effortlessly chic. OMG I think I am sounding like I am ditching the reissue and getting medium and jumbo instead. There are really lots to consider! I need a money tree fast



If you have a GST for when you want to carry a lot, I think you should go for medium.  I only got a jumbo because I liked the So Black and jumbo was only size it was in.  The chains are much heavier on the jumbo than my medium and I like that my medium can be worn single strap.  I'm shorter than you 5'1.  I don't think you should ditch the reissue.  I have a 226 and I love it, its lighter and it fits more than the medium but not as big or heavy as the jumbo.  Good luck deciding.


----------



## catsinthebag

bag heaven said:


> Unfortunately, I have not seen a jumbo IRL (only pics here at TPF). My boutique is always sold out. I just saw the medium (which was a rare sighting) and the maxi and I find the maxi way too big for me IMO. I did not get the medium coz I started to doubt the size and it was SHW.
> 
> I want to get a reissue too but I want the timeless first. For the reissue, I am sure I want a 226. That for me would be the perfect size. I have tried the bigger ones and they really overpower me.



If the 227 Reissue is too big for you, the Jumbo almost certainly would be as well. The Reissue 227 is only slightly bigger than the Jumbo, and the Jumbo is much boxier than the 227. I tried both and the Jumbo feels bigger to me even though technically it isnt. Reissue 227 is also lighter than the Jumbo. 

If you know you want the 226, why not start with that? Use it for a while and then see how you feel about going smaller and getting a m/l or larger and getting a jumbo.


----------



## bag heaven

TraciFred0426 said:


> I think you should get a 227 and a m/l classic



if i had a money tree, i would love to get them all  thanks for your post!


----------



## bag heaven

kimariew said:


> If you have a GST for when you want to carry a lot, I think you should go for medium.  I only got a jumbo because I liked the So Black and jumbo was only size it was in.  The chains are much heavier on the jumbo than my medium and I like that my medium can be worn single strap.  I'm shorter than you 5'1.  I don't think you should ditch the reissue.  I have a 226 and I love it, its lighter and it fits more than the medium but not as big or heavy as the jumbo.  Good luck deciding.



thanks for sharing your experience with the jumbo and i am surely getting more confidence in going for a medium. do you think having both reissue and the medium is not having the same kind of bag? of course not really the same coz the design is different. i am more after the function.


----------



## bag heaven

catsinthebag said:


> If the 227 Reissue is too big for you, the Jumbo almost certainly would be as well. The Reissue 227 is only slightly bigger than the Jumbo, and the Jumbo is much boxier than the 227. I tried both and the Jumbo feels bigger to me even though technically it isnt. Reissue 227 is also lighter than the Jumbo.
> 
> If you know you want the 226, why not start with that? Use it for a while and then see how you feel about going smaller and getting a m/l or larger and getting a jumbo.



thanks for the comparison of the jumbo and 227. i have not seen a jumbo IRL yet. i think i should stay with my initial plan of getting a medium. i was so sure about the medium. i just can't get my hands on one coz they go so quickly and the medium i saw was in SHW which did not make my heart flutter. i like GHW and how it gets warm in time. i am waiting for that time when i have a medium with GHW in my hands. i think i will know on the spot if it's indeed the medium or a size up. i just want to make sure so that when my SA calls, i know for sure without doubts. i have been wanting a flap for as long as i can remember...i always chicken out and buy other brands. i think i am ready for a flap  i sold most of my guccis, pradas and some lv. i am keeping some lv but i am definitely sure that chanel is a keeper.


----------



## Zasha

Medium!


----------



## bag heaven

Zasha said:


> Medium!



yes, i think i am going for a medium and a 226. i already called my sa and the waiting game begins


----------



## kimariew

bag heaven said:


> thanks for sharing your experience with the jumbo and i am surely getting more confidence in going for a medium. do you think having both reissue and the medium is not having the same kind of bag? of course not really the same coz the design is different. i am more after the function.



I suppose function wise they may be comparable.  I have medium in black caviar with silver and the 226 is black calf with the gold chains.  My black jumbo is lambskin with black hardware so to me they are all different despite all being black.  I rotate depending on what I want to carry.  In all honesty I am sure I don't need all 3.  If i had to pick one, itd be the 226 reissue as it fits more than medium but can still be dressy and worn single chain and not as heavy/bulky as jumbo.


----------



## taliza.xx

bag heaven said:


> I think I have read almost all threads with a similar question but I still feel I need your opinions please.
> 
> I am new to Chanel and I only got a black GST in caviar and GHW. I use it for work like twice a week since I had it and I love it so much. I have decided I like caviar and GHW. This is for sure.
> 
> I want to cover the basics first and buy a classic flap and a reissue this year. I can't buy both at the same time but my goal is to get both this year  I am sure that I want the classic flap first in caviar and GHW. I swear that I was dead sure about wanting it in medium coz I have a GST to cover everyday and for times when I want to carry more but then I saw the medium IRL in SHW yesterday and found it too small. I don't want to limit the use only for the evening though since I want to make the most out of it  I have a casual to smart casual style. I don't always go out at night to chic evening functions. when i party, i take a non-expensive bag for fear of getting it ruined. i am torn between the medium and the jumbo classic flap.
> 
> i am 5'3 and around 120 lbs.
> 
> What do you guys think?



_it seems like the m/l is too small for you. if weight is not an issue for you, then the jumbo should be fine!

good luck x 
_


----------



## LT bag lady

I'm about the same size as you and I carry a Jumbo.  Got a Med/large first only to realize it was too small.


----------



## bag heaven

kimariew said:


> I suppose function wise they may be comparable.  I have medium in black caviar with silver and the 226 is black calf with the gold chains.  My black jumbo is lambskin with black hardware so to me they are all different despite all being black.  I rotate depending on what I want to carry.  In all honesty I am sure I don't need all 3.  If i had to pick one, itd be the 226 reissue as it fits more than medium but can still be dressy and worn single chain and not as heavy/bulky as jumbo.



thanks. i actually started by telling myself that i only need one chanel bag then after thinking hard whether i should go for the medium or reissue, i thought that i should have both  it helps knowing from you that if you were to have only one then you would go for 226. i still have time to think it over since the bags are not yet available. the problem is you start with one and then begin thinking about the next one  again, thanks for your insights.


----------



## bag heaven

taliza.xx said:


> _it seems like the m/l is too small for you. if weight is not an issue for you, then the jumbo should be fine!
> 
> good luck x
> _



thank you. i will update once i get the bag. let's see what i get first. my sa said that i could have it in 2-3 weeks. i don't like waiting but it's good to have time to think things over. i know i want the bag coz i love the brand and story behind the bag.


----------



## bag heaven

LT bag lady said:


> I'm about the same size as you and I carry a Jumbo.  Got a Med/large first only to realize it was too small.



thanks! i am now reconsidering and i now think about the 226 as a good middle between medium and jumbo...the bag design is also the original so that helps. i still want the medium...ahhhh i want them both! let's see what i end up with


----------



## Hed Kandi

Jumbo!


----------



## Annabella4

I just got myself a Jumbo! I also was wondering which I would get, and decided to go with the jumbo. It is a bit heavier than the ML but it fits a lot more. I intent to use it as an everyday bag, so size matters 

Are you really really sure about the caviar? I was going for a caviar as well but when the sales rep. showed them to me side by side, I totally went for the lambskin.

Good luck picking your first Chanel, enjoy the experience!


----------



## bag heaven

Hed Kandi said:


> Jumbo!



thanks for your suggestion...I will try everything available when I go to the boutique after my SA calls


----------



## bag heaven

Annabella4 said:


> I just got myself a Jumbo! I also was wondering which I would get, and decided to go with the jumbo. It is a bit heavier than the ML but it fits a lot more. I intent to use it as an everyday bag, so size matters
> 
> Are you really really sure about the caviar? I was going for a caviar as well but when the sales rep. showed them to me side by side, I totally went for the lambskin.
> 
> Good luck picking your first Chanel, enjoy the experience!



Thanks so much and congratulations on your purchase  My first Chanel was the GST and I had to make several phone calls in order to get it. I am in the hunting mode again and although I am impatient, I am enjoying the experience. I can't wait to get the flap. I told my SA that my first choice is the medium. I will know on the day I get there when she calls me, which bag is right for me  Let's see what I end up with. I will update here.


----------



## vagabag

the m/l would probably look better on you but the jumbo is more practical imo


----------



## sndypchez

Jumbo all the way. I'm about the same height and weight and jumbo looks perfect. I sold my med. That was my very first chanel but she was just too small. To me it felt more like an evening bag that I would wear very seldomly so I upgraded to jumbo and find that I get much more use out of it.


----------



## musicscrip

I love my jumbo but ended up getting a m/l too. Jumbo is just way too heavy. I am 168cm and 125lb. I really like how you can wear m/l on single strap on the side!


----------



## bag heaven

i am bumping my thread after 15 days for an exciting update...

thanks vagabag, sndypchez and musicscrip for your posts. although i did not respond, i did weigh in your thoughts in my decision. 

after getting the article number from fellow TPFer Kayzee who just scored an M/L caviar CF recently, i just decided to give my boutique a call today. i was told that there are no M/L caviar CFs available but there is one Jumbo. although in my heart, i knew i wanted an M/L, i thought it does not hurt to just go to the boutique and take a look at it since i have never seen a Jumbo IRL. i just told myself that if this Jumbo speaks to me "buy me" then i would know it is the right decision.

i was sooo nervous and my heart was racing fast...i could not concentrate at work anymore after hearing the news. all i wanted was to go to Chanel  i know myself, i was afraid that i would just buy the Jumbo coz it was there. i sometimes settle. i even was mentally trying to convince myself that a Jumbo would be fine. i made a cutout of the size of the Jumbo just to see if it would suit me...but i knew that if something was for me then it would happen. 

anyway, when i got to the boutique, i was told that the Jumbo is gone and there is no other CF anymore. i was sad but then i was beaming with joy after my SA showed me this....


http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=188894


----------



## bag heaven

i took this baby home. she is mine and i can't believe my luck!

after seeing her, i knew instantly that M/L is the perfect size for me. i would just have to learn to downsize with the stuff i take around with me...and after seeing Kayzee's and Chi Town Chanel's 13B, i fell in love with this color...but i was telling myself to begin with a black CF and get the red later but when my SA showed me this in M/L i just knew it was meant to be. i am so happy!


----------



## bag heaven

thank you all so much for your input and insights. i am still a Chanel beginner and i am enjoying the ride very much...

next project is M/L caviar GHW. watch this post


----------



## Joyce Lim

bag heaven said:


> i took this baby home. she is mine and i can't believe my luck!
> 
> after seeing her, i knew instantly that M/L is the perfect size for me. i would just have to learn to downsize with the stuff i take around with me...and after seeing Kayzee's and Chi Town Chanel's 13B, i fell in love with this color...but i was telling myself to begin with a black CF and get the red later but when my SA showed me this in M/L i just knew it was meant to be. i am so happy!


Congrats! Great purchased! I love love this color. It is not too red. M/L is good size. I have black 2.55 classic flap M/L in black caviar with GHW and I'm so in love everyday!


----------



## bag heaven

Joyce Lim said:


> Congrats! Great purchased! I love love this color. It is not too red. M/L is good size. I have black 2.55 classic flap M/L in black caviar with GHW and I'm so in love everyday!



thank you Joyce Lim! i am so in love with this red. i would have never considered it if it were not for the beautiful posts of fellow TPFers who got this bag too. i think every woman needs a red bag  i am looking forward to the search for an M/L black caviar GHW just like yours


----------



## nycmamaofone

I'm 5'4" and have both sizes. When I first tried on the jumbo I thought it looked big on me but then I shortened the straps (just tie a knot inside with a ribbon or hair tie) and it looked much better.

The main thing to consider is functionality since the design is virtually identical. If you need this for everyday and must fit more items than the M/L can hold, then get the jumbo. If you can fit everything you need for everyday in a M/L, then get the M/L.


----------



## Joyce Lim

bag heaven said:


> thank you Joyce Lim! i am so in love with this red. i would have never considered it if it were not for the beautiful posts of fellow TPFers who got this bag too. i think every woman needs a red bag  i am looking forward to the search for an M/L black caviar GHW just like yours


I saw tpf posted their red and blue color bags and make me must have it.
When I saw your stunning red, it make me want to buy but yesterday I just received le boy so I'm on banned now!


----------



## plzflyme2themoo

When I bought my first classic, I chose jumbo over m/l.


----------



## plzflyme2themoo

Sorry I didn't read the entire post first. Congrats on ur new baby.


----------



## hedgwin99

She is really pretty... For my first chanel I went for jumbo as well but hey I'm addicted to chanel so I'm n th hunt for a m/l in GHW with lipstick red combo :kiss::okay::


----------



## tutushopper

bag heaven said:


> i took this baby home. she is mine and i can't believe my luck!
> 
> after seeing her, i knew instantly that M/L is the perfect size for me. i would just have to learn to downsize with the stuff i take around with me...and after seeing Kayzee's and Chi Town Chanel's 13B, i fell in love with this color...but i was telling myself to begin with a black CF and get the red later but when my SA showed me this in M/L i just knew it was meant to be. i am so happy!



Gorgeous *red* caviar Chanel M/L bag!  Congrats on your first Chanel!  May this be the start of a long and lovely Chanel collection; I'm sure your black M/L will be with you sooner than you think!


----------



## bag heaven

nycmamaofone said:


> I'm 5'4" and have both sizes. When I first tried on the jumbo I thought it looked big on me but then I shortened the straps (just tie a knot inside with a ribbon or hair tie) and it looked much better.
> 
> The main thing to consider is functionality since the design is virtually identical. If you need this for everyday and must fit more items than the M/L can hold, then get the jumbo. If you can fit everything you need for everyday in a M/L, then get the M/L.



thanks for your input. i got a medium in 13B red yesterday. i am so happy! down the road, perhaps i will end up with a jumbo too. i am wearing the medium now and i find that i do can downsize and it is so chic worn single strap


----------



## bag heaven

plzflyme2themoo said:


> Sorry I didn't read the entire post first. Congrats on ur new baby.



thanks so much!


----------



## bag heaven

hedgwin99 said:


> She is really pretty... For my first chanel I went for jumbo as well but hey I'm addicted to chanel so I'm n th hunt for a m/l in GHW with lipstick red combo :kiss::okay::



thank you! i feel so lucky to have my perfect red and i wish you all the luck from all chanel fairies that you get your dream lipstick red


----------



## Nico_79

Congrats on finding a m/l in a beautiful red! Even though it's not what you went in for, it's still a great bag! Hopefully you will find your black version soon enough.


----------



## bag heaven

tutushopper said:


> Gorgeous *red* caviar Chanel M/L bag!  Congrats on your first Chanel!  May this be the start of a long and lovely Chanel collection; I'm sure your black M/L will be with you sooner than you think!



thanks so much! i wish to cover the basics first. my goal is to get GST for everyday, medium CF and a reissue 226 this year. i got the first two and i feel blessed to have them. now that i have a red, i feel like i need it in the classic black too. it's true indeed that chanel is addictive. i have always wanted a chanel since 2008 but i always chickened out even if i could buy it. i remember back in 2008, i was in boston at saks and i wanted to go to chanel but got intimidated and got a prada instead. i won't forget that feeling. it took me years to be ready for chanel. i am sorry if i sound so dramatic but i am really happy that i hope i am not sounding too shallow. i thank TPF for enabling me and i love reading your advice about chanel so thank you to you and all of the wonderful ladies and gents of TPF...amen


----------



## bag heaven

Nico_79 said:


> Congrats on finding a m/l in a beautiful red! Even though it's not what you went in for, it's still a great bag! Hopefully you will find your black version soon enough.



thank you so much! i was nervous when i went to the boutique coz i am bad at controlling myself when shopping  i learned here to make a list and stick to it then i also learned here that if you see  a color you like then grab it coz chances are you may not see it again. i think those were tutushopper's words of wisdom. i took the school of tpf to heart i guess  i really hope to score a black soon but at least i have this beautiful red to keep me busy


----------



## gina29

for your size at 120 lbs and at 5'2 id say the medium   however the jumbo is more practical if you carry more items with you.. the reissue actually hits the size point much better because they fall in between the medium and jumbo


----------



## Le Lion

Congrats to this beauty! The red is so amazing!

I really can understand the hard choice between m/l and jumbo. I just got a cheaper bag in the m/l size to check it out in daily life - and it seems to be a little bit to small for me.

Do you show a model pic please?


----------



## Kayzee

Hi Bag Heaven,

I just saw your thread (I somehow missed it before) and saw that you had a tough decision between m/l and jumbo and reissue 226.

So, once again congrats to your lovely dark red m/l! Best choice!!

m/l was also my first chanel, but jumbo followed as second bag followed by reissue 226....
Chanel is really addictive 

Sounds like we will see another thread by you soon. 
Will it be black m/l GHW or reissue 226?

Have fun and good luck for your next decision!
But first enjoy your first chanel CF!!


----------



## Tuymiu

bag heaven said:


> i took this baby home. she is mine and i can't believe my luck!
> 
> after seeing her, i knew instantly that M/L is the perfect size for me. i would just have to learn to downsize with the stuff i take around with me...and after seeing Kayzee's and Chi Town Chanel's 13B, i fell in love with this color...but i was telling myself to begin with a black CF and get the red later but when my SA showed me this in M/L i just knew it was meant to be. i am so happy!



Congrats!  Such a beautiful bag!


----------



## bag heaven

gina29 said:


> for your size at 120 lbs and at 5'2 id say the medium   however the jumbo is more practical if you carry more items with you.. the reissue actually hits the size point much better because they fall in between the medium and jumbo



thanks for your input. i find the medium good for me. i asked my sa to reserve a 226 in black with ghw when a new shipment arrives. i asked her to call me too when a black caviar jumbo gets in so i can try it on and perhaps...just perhaps i also end up with a jumbo but i am really enjoying the medium at the moment. i guess a 226 maybe the ever best size. let's see. i can't wait for my sa to call.


----------



## bag heaven

Le Lion said:


> Congrats to this beauty! The red is so amazing!
> 
> I really can understand the hard choice between m/l and jumbo. I just got a cheaper bag in the m/l size to check it out in daily life - and it seems to be a little bit to small for me.
> 
> Do you show a model pic please?



thanks very much. it is indeed hard to choose between the 2 sizes. what i realize now that i am using a medium is that you really get to learn to downsize. i am learning that i don't really need too much stuff everyday. when i use my bigger bags, i take a lot of stuff with me that i don't really use. i guess that there is no one size bag to fit all purposes. i realize all the more the sense behind buying a bag with the purpose you have for it in mind. if it is meant to be for work, then you need to go big. if it is meant to be for party, shopping, coffee and dinner dates then a smaller bag will do. with the medium, i feel more organized if that makes any sense.

here is a pic of me with the bag while shopping. hope this helps


----------



## bag heaven

Kayzee said:


> Hi Bag Heaven,
> 
> I just saw your thread (I somehow missed it before) and saw that you had a tough decision between m/l and jumbo and reissue 226.
> 
> So, once again congrats to your lovely dark red m/l! Best choice!!
> 
> m/l was also my first chanel, but jumbo followed as second bag followed by reissue 226....
> Chanel is really addictive
> 
> Sounds like we will see another thread by you soon.
> Will it be black m/l GHW or reissue 226?
> 
> Have fun and good luck for your next decision!
> But first enjoy your first chanel CF!!



thanks very much Kayzee. you were one of the inspirations behind me getting this bag and i am really enjoying her. i feel blessed. 

yes i know, i am excited about what i will end up getting next...i ordered a 226 but asked to try on a jumbo when a shipment arrives. like with this bag, i will know when i am in the boutique trying on the bags, what is best for me...let's see


----------



## bag heaven

Tuymiu said:


> Congrats!  Such a beautiful bag!



Thank you Tuymiu!


----------



## Elizshop

Love your bag, wear it in good health.


----------



## bag heaven

Elizshop said:


> Love your bag, wear it in good health.


 
Thank you Elizshop!


----------



## needlv

love the red on you! congrats!


----------



## newii

Congrats on your beautiful bag. She looks gorgeous on you!!


----------



## Le Lion

bag heaven said:


> thanks very much. it is indeed hard to choose between the 2 sizes. what i realize now that i am using a medium is that you really get to learn to downsize. i am learning that i don't really need too much stuff everyday. when i use my bigger bags, i take a lot of stuff with me that i don't really use. i guess that there is no one size bag to fit all purposes. i realize all the more the sense behind buying a bag with the purpose you have for it in mind. if it is meant to be for work, then you need to go big. if it is meant to be for party, shopping, coffee and dinner dates then a smaller bag will do. with the medium, i feel more organized if that makes any sense.
> 
> here is a pic of me with the bag while shopping. hope this helps



Thank you for the picture, you and your bag look great!

You are so right!


----------



## LT bag lady

Great choice!  Looks beautiful!  Have you considered a WOC for a 2nd smaller Chanel?  
Enjoy!


----------



## bag heaven

thanks very much needlv, newii and Le Lion! I am really happy to have her


----------



## bag heaven

LT bag lady said:


> Great choice!  Looks beautiful!  Have you considered a WOC for a 2nd smaller Chanel?
> Enjoy!



Thanks LT bag lady! I did consider a WOC and even tried it on at the boutique but it did not speak to me...just yet . I have read how useful, practical and versatile it is...maybe later down the road after I get my dream flaps


----------



## stylemechanel

bag heaven said:


> thanks. i actually started by telling myself that i only need one chanel bag then after thinking hard whether i should go for the medium or reissue, i thought that i should have both  it helps knowing from you that if you were to have only one then you would go for 226. i still have time to think it over since the bags are not yet available.* the problem is you start with one and then begin thinking about the next one  *again, thanks for your insights.



No truer words were ever spoken! I can't wait to see which you get next, and then the one after that, and the one after that.

Congrats on your beautiful red m/l!!! It is so pretty!


----------



## bag heaven

stylemechanel said:


> No truer words were ever spoken! I can't wait to see which you get next, and then the one after that, and the one after that.
> 
> Congrats on your beautiful red m/l!!! It is so pretty!



thanks stylemechanel! i am also excited on what i will get next  no hurries now, it's good that i have quality time with ms. red


----------



## HermesParis

Medium for the first


----------



## bag heaven

HermesParis said:


> Medium for the first



thanks HermesParis! I got a medium already in 13B red  check out pics on pages 3 and 4...my next could be...perhaps a black 226. let's see


----------



## bag heaven

I finally have her - Reveal - Feeling close to Coco 

Thanks so much for all your input


----------



## kendrianne

Hey everyone!

 I'm super torn between the 2 classics! I have the opportunity to buy a medium/large right now for below retail locally from a girl selling hers or I'm going to Paris in October and could take advantage of the VAT refund since I live in Canada. 

I'm 5'5" and a size 0/2 so I don't know if the medium/large will be too small or the jumbo will be too big. I'd be using it mainly to go out for dinner or during the day for errands on my days off from work. 

I don't want to pass up a good deal and I'm worried that I'll go to Paris and they won't have stock of the jumbo with SHW, or there is a price increase! 

Any thoughts??? Modelling pics would definitely help!! So torn!! 

Thanks everyone! 
P.S. It will be my first Chanel!


----------



## tutushopper

This is probably one of the most frequently asked questions here on the board (and there is another one now) so you can do a search and come up with tons of photos.  If you want a bag that goes day to night, the M/L is the one for that.  The jumbo is just too big for that, but it's good for carrying more during the day (however, it's also heavier).  Best is for you to go to the boutique and try both sizes and see which one seems to look right and fits your lifestyle and what you need to carry.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

I have the jumbo and I find it to be bulky, my next one will be the m/l


----------



## jh88

in terms of M/L vs Jumbo. i have both. I am 5' 5" too. I find the Jumbo quite bulky and while you are worried the M/L doesnt fit much in, it sounds like it will be perfect for what you need, running errands and for a dinner. I far prefer my M/L to my Jumbo. The Jumbo is quite heavy and i dont need it as i usually carry very little. in the M/L i carry a small wallet/coin purse, iphone, keys, pack of tissues, compact foundation and lipstick. You have to pack it neatly but it still holds a fair amount.


----------



## Elizshop

I just returned my jumbo for a ml. Although the jumbo was gorgeous I did not wear it. I just received the ml and have wore it twice. I found that the jumbo looked too bulky and kind of conservative while the ml looks more chic on me.


----------



## steffy000

I would add that the m/l looks appropriate for evening but sometimes I feel the jumbo is too bulky for evening.


----------



## darkchoc

I have both and to me... they serve different purposes. Medium is for dinners when less is needed in the bag. Jumbo is more for day to day. So really have to depend on your needs and how you much carry in your bag...


----------



## bebegirljudy714

Jumbo


----------



## pinknpink

It depends where you are planning to use it. I find the M/L is too small for everyday use but just right for night out and dinner. I'm on the waist list for jumbo.


----------



## Une_passante

I agree with everyone else that it depends on what you are planning to use the bag for. I have both the m/l and jumbo and I use the jumbo but that is because I use it as an every day bag and take it to work.


----------



## Spore gal

Hi.i'm torn between the jumbo n the maxi.i'm 5.7" tall n need a bag for casual dinners n stuff.i don't have a chanel boutique  near my house so pls if anybody can help me decide which one to go for.my friend is travelling to eur soon so gotta decide by then.btw am planning to get the black caviar with ghw


----------



## shopper_girl

Spore gal said:


> Hi.i'm torn between the jumbo n the maxi.i'm 5.7" tall n need a bag for casual dinners n stuff.i don't have a chanel boutique  near my house so pls if anybody can help me decide which one to go for.my friend is travelling to eur soon so gotta decide by then.btw am planning to get the black caviar with ghw



I have both, and I use both.  For my purposes because I don't need to carry a lot, I would choose the jumbo, which still holds way more than a medium flap.  I use the maxi when I need to carry more than my Sarah wallet, a small lv agenda, and a small lv pochette and phone. Otherwise, I use the jumbo and even then, there is still room for other things. The jumbo IMO goes from day to night, but the maxi is more for going to the office or work. But have I brought it to dinner when going from work to dinner? Absolutely! If you are planning on getting both eventually,  get the maxi first before the prices go up.  If you were choosing only 1, I would go with Jumbo.


----------



## yeu yeu

bag heaven said:


> i took this baby home. she is mine and i can't believe my luck!
> 
> after seeing her, i knew instantly that M/L is the perfect size for me. i would just have to learn to downsize with the stuff i take around with me...and after seeing Kayzee's and Chi Town Chanel's 13B, i fell in love with this color...but i was telling myself to begin with a black CF and get the red later but when my SA showed me this in M/L i just knew it was meant to be. i am so happy!


 I really love this red color, enjoy


----------



## Balygirl22

I returned my Jumbo for the M/L , because I found the Jumbo to be too bulky. I am hoping to find an authentic single flap jumbo (of course it will have to be a pre-loved one) one day as they seem to be a lot less bulky.


----------



## angelpui

Jumbo~not too big but enough to carry all stuff


----------



## fancynancy1218

When did the jumbo begin to be double flap?


----------



## tutushopper

fancynancy1218 said:


> when did the jumbo begin to be double flap?



2011


----------



## fancynancy1218

Thanks, do you happen to know if the other sizes (small, medium/large, maxi) have always been double flap or did that also start in 2011?


----------



## tutushopper

fancynancy1218 said:


> Thanks, do you happen to know if the other sizes (small, medium/large, maxi) have always been double flap or did that also start in 2011?



Small/medium/large have always been double flaps.  The maxi got the double flap when the jumbo did, relatively shortly after their redesign.


----------



## fancynancy1218

Thanks! For the small/medium/large when did the interior double flap go from black to burgundy? Did the jumbo or maxi ever come with the interior double flap in black?


----------



## tutushopper

fancynancy1218 said:


> Thanks! For the small/medium/large when did the interior double flap go from black to burgundy? Did the jumbo or maxi ever come with the interior double flap in black?



Sounds like you need some great reading:  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-black-flap-bag-has-red-interior-leather-320466.html


----------



## chanelclassic8

tutushopper said:


> Small/medium/large have always been double flaps.  The maxi got the double flap when the jumbo did, relatively shortly after their redesign.


Do you happen to know if medium/large comes in single flap?   . TIA, Tutu.


----------



## tutushopper

chanelclassic8 said:


> Do you happen to know if medium/large comes in single flap?   . TIA, Tutu.



No, only double flap version for the M/L.


----------



## chanelclassic8

tutushopper said:


> No, only double flap version for the M/L.


Thank you, Tutu!   You always know so much!


----------



## kat99

I would take a Jumbo for a brighter color, for black I would take M/L


----------



## goodbrand

kat99 said:


> I would take a Jumbo for a brighter color, for black I would take M/L



Same here, my m/l in black caviar (regret I didn't get lamb leather) ghw which is transition day to night (hold as a clutch) and waiting light beige caviar ghw jumbo (next on the list).


----------



## emjetz

Definitely Medium for petite ladies..!!


----------



## Stacy31

jumbo


----------



## chanelclassic8

This is a video that I found very helpful when deciding on sizes and classic vs reissue.  Hope it helps those who are looking!

http://youtu.be/RAyuz83e3m8


----------



## Cuteandcouture

chanelclassic8 said:


> This is a video that I found very helpful when deciding on sizes and classic vs reissue.  Hope it helps those who are looking!
> 
> http://youtu.be/RAyuz83e3m8




Very informative! Now I want a 225!! Lol


----------



## 001meiling

chanelclassic8 said:


> This is a video that I found very helpful when deciding on sizes and classic vs reissue.  Hope it helps those who are looking!
> 
> http://youtu.be/RAyuz83e3m8



Oh....love u so much....u hv helped me a lot on deciding the size.....

after watching it.....med is really small for me...but at this moment i m not afford to get the jumbo.....so will switch to another practical and cheaper 1st chanel...^8^

TQ


----------



## jennaprov

I'm so conflicted on wether or not to get a medium classic flap bag or a jumbo! On one hand, I'm pretty petite (5'0) and don't want the bag to look weird on me. I would also be using the bag as mainly an evening bag. On the other, I really like the look of bigger bags and I'm worried about fitting everything I want in the medium, I always use a long wallet. Do you think the jumbo looks fine as an evening bag to dinner at a nice restaurant? I would love advice from girls who have been in the same situation on which one they picked or just advice from anyone who has owned either one of these bags!

ALSO: When people refer to m/l are the talking about the medium?


----------



## i love louie

jennaprov said:


> I'm so conflicted on wether or not to get a medium classic flap bag or a jumbo! On one hand, I'm pretty petite (5'0) and don't want the bag to look weird on me. I would also be using the bag as mainly an evening bag. On the other, I really like the look of bigger bags and I'm worried about fitting everything I want in the medium, I always use a long wallet. Do you think the jumbo looks fine as an evening bag to dinner at a nice restaurant? I would love advice from girls who have been in the same situation on which one they picked or just advice from anyone who has owned either one of these bags!
> 
> ALSO: When people refer to m/l are the talking about the medium?


yep 

I think you could pull off a jumbo. although it does look awkward if you try to wear it crossbody style though. have  you ever watched these videos on youtube? they help a lot 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeUlGjGIFlQ


----------



## angeles.cafe

I'm 5'1, and I tried on both M/L and Jumbo. I love the M/L. The Jumbo look big for my frame. My SA and DH agreed with me. I can't fit much in the M/L, but I still love it over the Jumbo. I hope this help.


----------



## RyukkuX

I find the jumbo a little big for evening wear (and I'm 5'4"). In retrospect, I wish I had gotten the m/l instead, but at the time I got super excited at finding a brand new single flap from a department store.


----------



## resrobin15

get the M/L!  I had a M/L, couldn't fit my big wallet in, so decided to get the jumbo...big mistake!!!  The jumbo is HEAVY!!!  I have the caviar so it's really bulky and stiff..... if I could go back in time I would have compromised and used a little wallet and kept the M/L.  I'm 5'4" btw, the crossbody strap is too long, looks kinda funny, so I wear the strap doubled up.


----------



## NSB

I am the same height as you & just agonized over the same thing. I ended up getting the jumbo because I plan to use it more during the day. I have a WOC I plan to use at night. I liked the jumbo better on me with the strap doubled & the medium better on me with just the single strap. The jumbo is too long on me to wear crossbody but I didn't plan to wear it that way anyway. Even if I didn't have the WOC I wouldn't hesitate to take it to dinner. Good luck deciding!!!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

You said you want an evening dinner bag, I'd stick with medium. I find jumbo is a good daytime bag but doesn't transition to night as well unless you are going to a casual dinner.


----------



## Vienna

Jumbo really is great for daytime. If I bring it shopping with me all day then go right to dinner with it afterwards, it still looks classy.


----------



## LovEmAll

I'm 5'6'' and love the jumbo.  I wear it all the time, including to nice dinners.  If you are talking about evening/black tie events/weddings, I think the jumbo is too big.  But if you are referring to dinner at a nice restaurant, the jumbo works just fine.  I thought I would want the m/l, but decide against it because it's too small (I have a long wallet) and i can't wear it cross body.  I wear my jumbo cross body just fine and sometimes I just wrap the chain around if I want to make it shorter for cross body.  Here's an example of that.  Being 5feet tall, however, I think the jumbo might be too big for you to wear cross body.  Have you gone to the store to try both sizes on?


----------



## Lawseenai

M/l!!! I have a friend your size and bought the jumbo. It just looks way too big and out of proportion on her.


----------



## protein_

I personally prefer how a medium looks if I'm going out for dinner/out at night  It looks a bit sleeker in my opinion.  A long wallet might take up the majority of the space in there though.  I normally take my cash/cards out and put them in the pocket.

I'll use my jumbo if I have something at night, but need a bag with more real estate  But I tend to use it more during the day.


----------



## mom2princess

Same here, just 5 ft on a good day. It was easier for me to decide on the M/L because I already have the medallion tote for day time. I tried the jumbo but it was just too big for me. My final say is always it depends on what you already have and your lifestyle.


----------



## Jessica Love

I would say to go with the Jumbo. I am a little under 5'4". I bought the M/L. I returned it because of a loose thread and bought the Jumbo, because I didn't want to wait for another M/L. After I got the Jumbo, I fell in love.

The M/L was very impractical for me. I also like to use a long wallet. After putting in the wallet, I barely had room for other things. And, I did not pay $5000 for a purse that I could only use as an evening bag. The Jumbo can be used as an evening bag, business wear, or paired with jeans and a t-shirt. It's just so versatile.

BTW, my friends liked how the M/L looked on me. They kept saying that the Jumbo would be to big for me. But, after they saw the Jumbo, they said that the Jumbo looks perfect on me.


----------



## xxminnxx

I'm also 5ft! I own both M/L and Jumbo. I personally prefer the Jumbo as i'm able to keep my long wallet and also other stuff. It's spacious! 

You gotta be selective on what to bring if you get a M/L. Loving my Jumbo in lambskin as it is lighter than caviar.


----------



## berri

If the m/l is worn single strap or the jumbo worn double strap, which bag is easier to get in and out of?


----------



## sararachelle

berri said:


> If the m/l is worn single strap or the jumbo worn double strap, which bag is easier to get in and out of?




Well I have the jumbo single flap, so I am definitely team jumbo. I found the medium large too small and cumbersome to get into. I feel like the jumbo double flap would be easier to get in and out of, if that helps at all. The double strap makes it very secure on your shoulder.


----------



## goodbrand

I have WOC, Camera case Large 10", M/L , Reissue 226 , Jumbo (caviar and lamb) and Cert tote. In hurry situation, I always carry my reissue 226 (no issue with weight) and Jumbo  more they're so roomy, I just tossed in  my CC YEN wallet, sunglasses , make up case , car key , iphone 6+, gloves (winter)  and snack, still have room but I didn't add in more due to its weight. When I have time to pick what I need to carry I use my M/L or fancy night out. And I only 5'1" slender. When I had my Jumbo (caviar heavier than lamb) at 1st 2 weeks due to its weight I regretted but after that I like it.


----------



## pinkny

goodbrand said:


> I have WOC, Camera case Large 10", M/L , Reissue 226 , Jumbo (caviar and lamb) and Cert tote. In hurry situation, I always carry my reissue 226 (no issue with weight) and Jumbo  more they're so roomy, I just tossed in  my CC YEN wallet, sunglasses , make up case , car key , iphone 6+, gloves (winter)  and snack, still have room but I didn't add in more due to its weight. When I have time to pick what I need to carry I use my M/L or fancy night out. And I only 5'1" slender. When I had my Jumbo (caviar heavier than lamb) at 1st 2 weeks due to its weight I regretted but after that I like it.


 
Great picture!  Love your hair and your coat and your bag of course!


----------



## resrobin15

I vote for m/l because jumbo is really heavy!   And I'm 5'4"so the jumbo chain is too long for cross body.  Mine is caviar so it's very rigid and boxy (hardly used because of the weight)...the reissue 226 is the perfect size (between m/l and jumbo, but chain a lot shorter than jumbo).  It's true m/l doesn't hold much, but if you use a card case instead of wallet then you'll be OK.


----------



## goodbrand

pinkny said:


> Great picture!  Love your hair and your coat and your bag of course!



Thanks


----------



## berri

sararachelle said:


> Well I have the jumbo single flap, so I am definitely team jumbo. I found the medium large too small and cumbersome to get into. I feel like the jumbo double flap would be easier to get in and out of, if that helps at all. The double strap makes it very secure on your shoulder.




Thanks, that's helpful!


----------



## Jessica Love

Here's a couple of pics of the M/L vs the Jumbo

Top picture is the M/L. It looks good on me but it is really too small to do anything with except for evening wear. Notice that it doesn't look right with my casual clothes

The Jumbo looks great on me and is functional. I can use it in a variety of outfits.


----------



## Elsie87

Jessica Love said:


> Here's a couple of pics of the M/L vs the Jumbo
> 
> Top picture is the M/L. It looks good on me but it is really too small to do anything with except for evening wear. Notice that it doesn't look right with my casual clothes
> 
> The Jumbo looks great on me and is functional. I can use it in a variety of outfits.




Both bags look amazing on you!


----------



## Jessica Love

Elsie87 said:


> Both bags look amazing on you!



Thanks Elsie!



resrobin15 said:


> I vote for m/l because jumbo is really heavy!   And I'm 5'4"so the jumbo chain is too long for cross body.  Mine is caviar so it's very rigid and boxy (hardly used because of the weight)



I'm the same height and went with the Jumbo Caviar Double Flap. I had a problem with it being too long also, but I tie the chain just under the flap to shorten the chain.


----------



## lululovescoco

Jessica Love said:


> Here's a couple of pics of the M/L vs the Jumbo
> 
> Top picture is the M/L. It looks good on me but it is really too small to do anything with except for evening wear. Notice that it doesn't look right with my casual clothes
> 
> The Jumbo looks great on me and is functional. I can use it in a variety of outfits.


I think the M/L looks great on you! I don't think it at all looks awkward with your casual clothes.


----------



## Jessica Love

Lucycarol said:


> I think the M/L looks great on you! I don't think it at all looks awkward with your casual clothes.



Thanks Lucycarol. My friends agreed with you and couldn't believe that I didn't like the look of the M/L on me. However, all of them agree that the Jumbo looks much better on me than the M/L.


----------



## karen_neo

jumbo


----------



## Lynntqy

Hi All! Since this topic is on Classic Flap medium or jumbo i thought would it be possible for me to tag my question here instead of opening up a new thread. Single or double flap? I'm thinking of getting a pre-owned from Fashionphile as the pricing seesm reasonable but its in single flap. Any insights? I heard double flap holds the bag shape well?


----------



## resrobin15

Jessica Love said:


> Thanks Elsie!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the same height and went with the Jumbo Caviar Double Flap. I had a problem with it being too long also, but I tie the chain just under the flap to shorten the chain.



Great idea!  I was taught to tuck the chain under the flap, but that shortens drastically!


----------



## tatacrazy

I have both medium and jumbo..I'm 164cm and jumbo looks very big on me and at the end I sold the jumbo and kept the medium. Jumbo also hurts shoulder if you carry too much stuff as it doesn't have that leather patch on the shoulder..


----------



## angelalam5

Depends what you want to use the bag for. I have both but the m/l is my favourite! I carry more daily than what a jumbo fits and it's a little big for evening use so my jumbo doesn't get used much at all.

The m/l on the other hand is the perfect evening bag.


----------



## intencia

desiree said:


> I like both, and I own a jumbo. I find the medium can only fit the bare essentials and it looks more dainty than the jumbo. The jumbo fits a LOT and is great for everyday use. The proportions of the jumbo give it a much more casual look. Does that help??


That helped me. I'm 5'2 and couldn't decide.


----------



## intencia

Jessica Love said:


> Here's a couple of pics of the M/L vs the Jumbo
> 
> Top picture is the M/L. It looks good on me but it is really too small to do anything with except for evening wear. Notice that it doesn't look right with my casual clothes
> 
> The Jumbo looks great on me and is functional. I can use it in a variety of outfits.


You right the M/L looks like a dinner bag. Can you wear the Jumbo as a cross body?


----------



## Jessica Love

intencia said:


> You right the M/L looks like a dinner bag. Can you wear the Jumbo as a cross body?



Yes, I can. I just do tie the chains to the length I need and it works great.


----------



## katekat8811

I was having a hard time deciding which size to go for not too long ago.  I went with the jumbo because you can wear it multiple ways, shorten the chain to what ever you want, it carries way more than the m/l and the size isn't so over powering on your body when worn. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



This is what i usually carry on a daily basis. Looks as if theres no room, but this is half full. I just spread out my stuff so they don't stretch the bag and to not make me want to put more stuff inside &#128516;


----------



## chloebalbal

Can I ask some opinion? Currently I having this medium but some time feel it is too small and I can't put much thing in the bag, so now I'm thinking to chg my this medium to jumbo (chg mean sell my medium and get jumbo) here some photos for u all to see the differences and comparison.. Which is more suitable for my frame size.?


----------



## Lynntqy

chloebalbal said:


> Can I ask some opinion? Currently I having this medium but some time feel it is too small and I can't put much thing in the bag, so now I'm thinking to chg my this medium to jumbo (chg mean sell my medium and get jumbo) here some photos for u all to see the differences and comparison.. Which is more suitable for my frame size.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2935303
> View attachment 2935304




if u feel medium is too small, I personally feel you should go for jumbo. For evening bags, can easily get a clutch is jumbo is too big.


M/L looks better on u but jumbo doesn't look off on u too =)


----------



## nigale007

i like both.  I think large is good as formal and informal occasion.  The length of strap is good for my height but it holds so liitle for my daily.  Jumbo is more casual but holds more.  I vote for funcion so jumbo gets my vote.


----------



## nigale007

both bags are ok on y but i think jumbo is better in terms of use.  If I can i would have 2 but different material oand hardware.


----------



## Lawseenai

chloebalbal said:


> Can I ask some opinion? Currently I having this medium but some time feel it is too small and I can't put much thing in the bag, so now I'm thinking to chg my this medium to jumbo (chg mean sell my medium and get jumbo) here some photos for u all to see the differences and comparison.. Which is more suitable for my frame size.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2935303
> View attachment 2935304




For looks, you look better with ml. I can understand why you want a jumbo for practicality.


----------



## Graw

chloebalbal said:


> Can I ask some opinion? Currently I having this medium but some time feel it is too small and I can't put much thing in the bag, so now I'm thinking to chg my this medium to jumbo (chg mean sell my medium and get jumbo) here some photos for u all to see the differences and comparison.. Which is more suitable for my frame size.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2935303
> View attachment 2935304



Get the Jumbo!  Why pay $$$ for a bag and not be able to carry what you need?


----------



## ladylicious

chloebalbal said:


> Can I ask some opinion? Currently I having this medium but some time feel it is too small and I can't put much thing in the bag, so now I'm thinking to chg my this medium to jumbo (chg mean sell my medium and get jumbo) here some photos for u all to see the differences and comparison.. Which is more suitable for my frame size.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2935303
> View attachment 2935304


The difference between the two sizes is not very significant so go for the bigger size


----------



## CaliCollector

Jumbo!


----------



## Lynntqy

I say go for the jumbo cause i love my jumbo loads! Very practical bag =)


----------



## Sparkletastic

I was struggling with this issue too so thanks to everyone who posted - especially the pictures and the insights on what the two bags hold. I decided on the Jumbo and can't wait for it to arrive!!


----------



## anapus

i'm 5'8 and M/L looks way too small on me. 

I haven't yet tried Jumbo, but I'm afraid it's gonna be way too heavy!


----------



## Graw

anapus said:


> i'm 5'8 and M/L looks way too small on me.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't yet tried Jumbo, but I'm afraid it's gonna be way too heavy!




Before my maxi I carried a daily  jumbo.  It didn't feel heavy, now I have my laptop in my Maxi and it's not heavy.  I'm happy I made the switch!


----------



## Lynntqy

anapus said:


> i'm 5'8 and M/L looks way too small on me.
> 
> I haven't yet tried Jumbo, but I'm afraid it's gonna be way too heavy!


 
It's not! don't worry =)


----------



## Elaine_

Hi all, 



Would like to ask all of your opinions on getting a chanel classic medium flap, is it worth getting one? I have plans to get it but due to high price i am actually considering if it is worth the price? =) A lot of people have been telling me that it is small and i should get a jumbo. But jumbo will looked too big on me and personally, i will only carry 1 wallet, card holder, earpiece, phone(which i will always hand carry it)b. Does it have enough space for me to put these items?


----------



## Newchanel

Elaine_ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> Would like to ask all of your opinions on getting a chanel classic medium flap, is it worth getting one? I have plans to get it but due to high price i am actually considering if it is worth the price? =) A lot of people have been telling me that it is small and i should get a jumbo. But jumbo will looked too big on me and personally, i will only carry 1 wallet, card holder, earpiece, phone(which i will always hand carry it) and lastly, an umbrella. Does it have enough space for me to put these items?




Hi

I don't think you'd be able to fit an umbrella in a medium. You can go to a chanel store and try it out with your 'regular' staff. With a medium, I can fit my phone, small wallet and car key.


----------



## kimariew

I don't think an umbrella would fit.  The jumbo is quite a bit heavier.  I don't know if you considered the reissue but the 226 size is nice as it fits more than the medium flap and is pretty light still.  It is a really nice bag.


----------



## i love louie

Elaine_ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> Would like to ask all of your opinions on getting a chanel classic medium flap, is it worth getting one? I have plans to get it but due to high price i am actually considering if it is worth the price? =) A lot of people have been telling me that it is small and i should get a jumbo. But jumbo will looked too big on me and personally, i will only carry 1 wallet, card holder, earpiece, phone(which i will always hand carry it) and lastly, an umbrella. Does it have enough space for me to put these items?




I doubt the umbrella will fit. My hubby was deciding between the m/l and jumbo for me and thought it was really small. He had the sa put in a chanel Sunglass case and she really struggled to get it closed.


----------



## jayjo

Maybe a maxi if you still interested on a medium flap. Or just get a GST.


----------



## poohbag

Jumbo has a lot more space but if it's too big for you, it doesn't matter since you may not use it much. Medium is a tighter fit for sure and if you want to use it as a daily bag, it may not be very practical since you may find that you are constantly having to fit things in like a jigsaw puzzle. Maybe switch to just a card case or a small wallet only. I personally love the reissue. It holds more than a medium classic and it's a great under the radar flap!


----------



## Jessica Love

Elaine_ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> Would like to ask all of your opinions on getting a chanel classic medium flap, is it worth getting one? I have plans to get it but due to high price i am actually considering if it is worth the price? =) A lot of people have been telling me that it is small and i should get a jumbo. But jumbo will looked too big on me and personally, i will only carry 1 wallet, card holder, earpiece, phone(which i will always hand carry it)b. Does it have enough space for me to put these items?



I thought that the Jumbo would be too big for me, but the medium was way too small. I use a long wallet. After I put that in, there wasn't any room for me to put in anything else.


----------



## Heaven17

Elaine_ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> Would like to ask all of your opinions on getting a chanel classic medium flap, is it worth getting one? I have plans to get it but due to high price i am actually considering if it is worth the price? =) A lot of people have been telling me that it is small and i should get a jumbo. But jumbo will looked too big on me and personally, i will only carry 1 wallet, card holder, earpiece, phone(which i will always hand carry it)b. Does it have enough space for me to put these items?



I have just bought the M/L and it is quite small inside but I found the Jumbo way too heavy for me. I just cut down on the things I carry but I won't be using it for work just days out


----------



## marbella8

kimariew said:


> I don't think an umbrella would fit.  The jumbo is quite a bit heavier.  I don't know if you considered the reissue but the 226 size is nice as it fits more than the medium flap and is pretty light still.  It is a really nice bag.



I agree, if you like the reissue ( which I personally prefer).


----------



## Taro

I think the umbrella def won't fit in an M/L with your other stuff... not even if you have a TINY umbrella which I do. But the M/L looks great for petite girls I think. The jumbo is a bit too long to carry single-strapped on the shoulder for me at 5'4. Aesthetics wise I think M/L will win. Practically speaking jumbo wins.

If you don't like the jumbo but you want a Chanel bag that can fit an umbrella I also think looking at the reissue 226 is your best bet (if you are a fan of that look). Though I don't know if a reissue will fit an umbrella either! I agree with going into the store and trying out the bags and seeing which one will fit your stuff if that is a possibility.


----------



## labellavita27

I'm 5'8 and I just got the ml. I love it! Giselle carries hers w the other models beautifully. But it depends on how u feel ultimately.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

The m/l is very small. A small wallet and phone is going to be about it. Mine lives in its boxes and I went back and bought a Maxi but I have a larger frame. But buy what you love...the first time.


----------



## Valentine2014

it depends on the size of your umbrella n wallet. I have a mini totes umbrella and I use a Chanel's coin purse with a key chain in lieu of a wallet and independent key chain. I have to par down what I carry and "miniaturize" the size of my essential items.  my flap is the Valentine m/l flap which is single flap. Here's how it looks with the mini umbrella and Chanel coin purse in it. I can also fit my phone in it with a little space left for other small items. of course, it gets packed to the brim. 

I can also fit my mini totes umbrella and chanel coin purse and phone in my rectangular minI flap with a tiny bit of space left. Again, it's packed to the brim. 

What I am saying is that it's not impossible, but you have to "miniaturize" the umbrella and wallet.


----------



## jo10013

I have the medium flap and i love the size. The jumbo just looks odd on me! The medium is not that big inside. but you can still fit your phone, wallet, and keys.


----------



## Vienna

I just sold my jumbo as I thought it looked funny on me since I'm petite. I found myself grabbing my medium flap a lot more. It's also so much lighter and more pleasant to carry around since you can carry on crook of arm or shoulder. I can fit a full size brush, phone, car keys, and sunglasses without the case in the medium flap. I just put my sunglasses in a little soft pouch instead of the bulky case. It can go from day to night also imo.


----------



## JJbear

Wow the medium is really small. Valentines picture was really useful. I almost thought it was a mini. They're now charging over $6000 in Canada if you include the average tax. The double flap really takes up a lot of space doesn't it? The bag doesn't look small from the outside. Please excuse my surprise, I'm pretty new to the lures of chanel .


----------



## Vienna

I'll post a picture


----------



## Lawseenai

I think the ml looks better on me but the jumbo is more practical. At the end, I went for the look and have a GST as my work tote. I am able to use my ml on the weekend to go shopping, run errands without it being too heavy and am also able to take it to dinners and parties. I am about 5'3-5'4 and 115 lbs for your reference.


----------



## Elsatonia

jo10013 said:


> I have the medium flap and i love the size. The jumbo just looks odd on me! The medium is not that big inside. but you can still fit your phone, wallet, and keys.


But not an umbrella, right? I think jumbo fits an unbrella!


----------



## luvprada

Used my M/L for the first time in the rain today. It's caviar, bought it for daily use so it will be rained on a lot.
I have card holder, pack of tissues and can fit sunglasses. It will fit a normal size wallet if you choose instead.  The jumbo looked too big on me. I was also trying to lighten how much I carry. I  do love it.  If you do need more room a reissue works great and isn't as large or heavy as a  jumbo.


----------



## Lynntqy

What size are you? Just go to the boutique and try it out. I was also inclined to purchase M/L but I just can't stand the limited space as I sometimes do use it on weekends with my kids so M/L definitely doesn't suit me. Like all the other girls say, just go to the boutique and try out the various size, enjoy the experience of shopping too =P

You will never know what you really like until you tried it upon yourself.


----------



## christina_huxin

I bought the m/l because I want to use it as a going out bag as well. The size is perfect! The jumbo probably will look too big if you want to used it as an evening bag.


----------



## Lynntqy

For a evening bag, can easily get a clutch =) Not necessarily a jumbo, thats what my SA told me =)


----------



## goodbrand

I'm 5'1" plus heels from 2"1/2-3" in picture from left to right : m/l, Reissue 226 and Jumbo light beige (sometime light color impacts on its size too). I love all size. But if only one bag, I'll pick m/l that why it's my first classic flap because you can wear day n night as clutch.


----------



## calliesun

goodbrand said:


> I'm 5'1" plus heels from 2"1/2-3" in picture from left to right : m/l, Reissue 226 and Jumbo light beige (sometime light color impacts on its size too). I love all size. But if only one bag, I'll pick m/l that why it's my first classic flap because you can wear day n night as clutch.


Thanks for this amazing comparison shot!  All these bags look so gorgeous on you.


----------



## berri

Which size do you ladies use more for travelling/sightseeing?


----------



## Lynntqy

berri said:


> Which size do you ladies use more for travelling/sightseeing?


 
I only have a jumbo, so its jumbo FTW =)


----------



## SilkySweetTea

I'm 5 Ft 7 and would definitely want a Jumbo !


----------



## novembernight

So I am over the moon about my new m/l so black, as I think the design is SO stunning. I had originally been looking for either medium or jumbo but they were sold out everywhere, and when I finally found a medium I scooped it up. Fast forward a week, and my SA tells me he has a jumbo so black...

I love the size of the medium, but I hardly have enough room in it for anything other than my wallet, keys, and phone. In truth, I don't really need to carry much other than that, but I can't help but think the jumbo is more practical.

I included a picture of what both look like on me from the side. What are you guys's opinions? Do you guys prefer jumbo or m/l? Thanks ladies!


----------



## CPA

I like the jumbo on you.  Its more practical and holds alot more.  My ml gets less use becuase only for nightime use only.


----------



## DRIZZYDRAKE27

jumbo !


----------



## balen.girl

I like jumbo on you.. Good luck on deciding..


----------



## Mrs Darling

Jumbo looks good on you.


----------



## karenab

novembernight said:


> So I am over the moon about my new m/l so black, as I think the design is SO stunning. I had originally been looking for either medium or jumbo but they were sold out everywhere, and when I finally found a medium I scooped it up. Fast forward a week, and my SA tells me he has a jumbo so black...
> 
> I love the size of the medium, but I hardly have enough room in it for anything other than my wallet, keys, and phone. In truth, I don't really need to carry much other than that, but I can't help but think the jumbo is more practical.
> 
> I included a picture of what both look like on me from the side. What are you guys's opinions? Do you guys prefer jumbo or m/l? Thanks ladies!



I know what you mean. I too truth be told carry very little so I'm drawn to small Chanels and bags but I think the jumbo is the way to go 1. you LOVE that SO a lot so it's getting more of it 2. Jumbo looks slightly better on you. Those thicker chain straps are so good and they alone somehow make a difference 3.  You can get a small Chanel down the road (or different brand that's smaller). I find the bag that I LOVE most I get in a bigger size ie. my red jumbo. It originally was an ML.  

Good luck deciding because to be honest you can't really go wrong and its a great dilema to be fortunate enough to have.

ps. Edited to add: I noticed that you have Wocs and a medium boy in your collection so I say definitely go with jumbo.


----------



## stephmorris11

You look as tall as me.  Jumbo!


----------



## loveithateit

I'm usually a ml gal but I agree that the jumbo looks fabulous on you.


----------



## elena.vasquez

Jumbo!!!


----------



## allure244

You can't go wrong with either. If m/l does NOT have a big enough capacity for you, go for jumbo! Both look awesome on you.


----------



## Rami00

I find jumbo looks better on you in the pic. Which one do you prefer?


----------



## aquafina

Jumbo suits you more and it is so much bigger than the m/l


----------



## JustLuvLeather

Yep, the jumbo definitely looks better!


----------



## Lynntqy

jumbo =)


----------



## JE2824

Both look fabulous! I am normally a jumbo girl and prob would of bought an jumbo in this bag instead of an m/l, but I own so many jumbos that I wanted a change. I have actually been loving the lightness and ease of the m/l lately, even though it does not fit that much. I think you should do what your gut is telling you and I think that is jumbo! I love the oversize look of the jumbo. It is very chic. I also think, because you own a boy and some WOCs, that changing it up a little would be nice. HTH


----------



## phillj12

Kind of surprised what a huge difference there is between the jumbo and ML. I like both but go with your gut and think hard about which is more practical for you.


----------



## sugaryblue

I can't see your attachment but i love this bag in jumbo!


----------



## novembernight

Thank you so much my lovely ladies! I'm gonna do the jumbo. You guys are the best, thanks for the input!


----------



## AnnetteHK

If you need more room - go for the jumbo. I've tired the so black jumbo on, it's actually pretty light comparing to the caviar quilted jumbo. And it's nice. Its a pain not having enough room in your bag - trust me, I had to buy smaller SLGs to make my m/l function properly.


----------



## annie_lyyy

I like how the jumbo suits you and it is more practical if you ever want to carry more. 

Oh and I love your booties!!! [emoji4]


----------



## Kinkz23

JE2824 said:


> Both look fabulous! I am normally a jumbo girl and prob would of bought an jumbo in this bag instead of an m/l, but I own so many jumbos that I wanted a change. I have actually been loving the lightness and ease of the m/l lately, even though it does not fit that much. I think you should do what your gut is telling you and I think that is jumbo! I love the oversize look of the jumbo. It is very chic. I also think, because you own a boy and some WOCs, that changing it up a little would be nice. HTH


Ditto. Both look great on you. Change it up from what your collection currently has.


----------



## artax

Jumbo!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Havanese 28

I prefer the Jumbo on you.  It looks fabulous!  I also think it is more practical.


----------



## Hana H

Jumbo


----------



## chanelmeow

Jumbo!


----------



## novembernight

annie_lyyy said:


> I like how the jumbo suits you and it is more practical if you ever want to carry more.
> 
> Oh and I love your booties!!! [emoji4]



thanks hun! Jeffrey Campbell! Got them from Free People


----------



## Tulip2

AnnetteHK said:


> If you need more room - go for the jumbo. I've tired the so black jumbo on, it's actually pretty light comparing to the caviar quilted jumbo. And it's nice. *Its a pain not having enough room in your bag - trust me, I had to buy smaller SLGs to make my m/l function properly*.



OP big congrats on deciding on the Jumbo.  It's a great handbag and it looks fantastic on you.

Annette, I'm like you, I need the space of the Jumbo.  So therefore, my collection is all Jumbo's at this point.

However, I've fallen head over heals for a handbag that only comes in m/l.  I'm currently down sizing my LV collection to get this Chanel.  I'm also trying to figure out how I can fit everything in that I need with smaller SLG's.

Wow, the hoops that we jump through to have that one special handbag.


----------



## baghagg

Jumbo looks better on nearly everyone, and it is more practical.  Plus, the price difference is too close not to..


----------



## Jujuma

I agree with everyone, jumbo. I think it's such a practical size and it looks great on you too.


----------



## novembernight

Guys.. I DID IT! And I am incredibly happy. Thank you again for all of your input!!


----------



## novembernight

Tulip2 said:


> OP big congrats on deciding on the Jumbo.  It's a great handbag and it looks fantastic on you.
> 
> Annette, I'm like you, I need the space of the Jumbo.  So therefore, my collection is all Jumbo's at this point.
> 
> However, I've fallen head over heals for a handbag that only comes in m/l.  I'm currently down sizing my LV collection to get this Chanel.  I'm also trying to figure out how I can fit everything in that I need with smaller SLG's.
> 
> Wow, the hoops that we jump through to have that one special handbag.


Which bag? Show show!


----------



## VernisCerise

novembernight said:


> Guys.. I DID IT! And I am incredibly happy. Thank you again for all of your input!!




Congrats! This is Jumbo, right? I think it looked edgier and cool on you, enjoy


----------



## JE2824

novembernight said:


> Guys.. I DID IT! And I am incredibly happy. Thank you again for all of your input!!




Yay!! Congrats!!  So beautiful!! Xx


----------



## Tulip2

novembernight said:


> Which bag? Show show!



It's got gold & black crystals all over it.  It kind of looks like the ocean the way they move & sway over the handbag.  I've never seen anything like it.  LV doesn't do bling like this.


----------



## vickypeh

Im 5'1 and small frame. Im actually wanna look for jumbo asdaily use bag but im wonder will it feel too heavy and hurt on the shoulder when the bag is packed? Medium is look just nice on me but it really doesn't fit more...... what is your opinion?


----------



## Lynntqy

vickypeh said:


> Im 5'1 and small frame. Im actually wanna look for jumbo asdaily use bag but im wonder will it feel too heavy and hurt on the shoulder when the bag is packed? Medium is look just nice on me but it really doesn't fit more...... what is your opinion?



Jumbo might look abit big for u since you are small frame. I suggest you get M/l and get those cardholder etc to replace wallet, should have enough space if you can store your items properly. Maybe can take a look at what's in your bag thread or youtube videos to see how people store things in their m/l?


----------



## Princess.T

vickypeh said:


> Im 5'1 and small frame. Im actually wanna look for jumbo asdaily use bag but im wonder will it feel too heavy and hurt on the shoulder when the bag is packed? Medium is look just nice on me but it really doesn't fit more...... what is your opinion?



I'm also 5'1 with a small frame and am looking for a jumbo flap to use day to day. I have the m/l in black caviar with GHW and it just doesn't fit my daily essentials (great for an evening out tho!) So i totally understand your pain  I'm searching for a single flap jumbo instead of the double flap because many TPF members say its lighter.


----------



## vickypeh

Princess.T said:


> I'm also 5'1 with a small frame and am looking for a jumbo flap to use day to day. I have the m/l in black caviar with GHW and it just doesn't fit my daily essentials (great for an evening out tho!) So i totally understand your pain  I'm searching for a single flap jumbo instead of the double flap because many TPF members say its lighter.



Thanks for your suggestion  im only able to get one chanel so far and is my 1st ever chanel.. so im really debating on the size. As i need it to use as a daily bag but im still hope can carry it during night dinner event. Will jumbo look huge if we dress up for dinner event?


----------



## lilkooties

I have both. Bought the jumbo first and recently got the medium because I realized medium is prefect if I use a card holder as a wallet. I can fit my daily essentials and still have some extra room.  I'm 5'3 and small framed and it gets tiring carrying a jumbo all day long, mine is never even full all the way. Completely in love with the medium tho!


----------



## CPA

Luv the medium but have a few jumbos too.luv them equally


----------



## vickypeh

lilkooties said:


> I have both. Bought the jumbo first and recently got the medium because I realized medium is prefect if I use a card holder as a wallet. I can fit my daily essentials and still have some extra room.  I'm 5'3 and small framed and it gets tiring carrying a jumbo all day long, mine is never even full all the way. Completely in love with the medium tho!



Thanks so much for your reply.. i think the medium is in my mind now ") im definitely will go for ghw.. just depend on wat color available during the time im travel to paris.


----------



## vickypeh

CPA said:


> Luv the medium but have a few jumbos too.luv them equally



This is so lovely collection..


----------



## zaraha

I have few jumbos and few m/l.  I sometimes hate how I have to reorganize to fit things into m/l.  I also hate jumbos now cuz chain length is tad too long.  I should venture out to lambskin maxi now lol.  I tried a maxi and jumbo in both lambskin and felt weight seems to be the same,  maybe because maxi has shorter chain so why not cave into bigger space.  Other times I feel I should get rid of all my flaps lol.  Sorry not much of a help here.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

vickypeh said:


> Thanks so much for your reply.. i think the medium is in my mind now ") im definitely will go for ghw.. just depend on wat color available during the time im travel to paris.


 Your first bag should be the one you will actually use. I made the mistake of getting a m/l and never used it because it was just too small. I finally bought the same bag (black caviar ghw) in a Maxi. Now I have a bag that fits my life style. You can always get an evening bag. When I finally splurged for an expensive evening bag I found I used it once a year. Now I just share it with my girlfriends so it can go out more often. Buy what you love and will use.


----------



## meowmeow94

Jumbo is perfect. I have 2 and use them a lot &#10084;&#65039; the compartment is enough to fit an Ipad, coin purse, phonr and lipstick, headphone.
I ussually leave my wallet out bc I dont want to ruin the bag's shape


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

Jumbo for me. The m/l I found simply too small to justify the big price tag. It was just not a useful enough bag for the money. I could not even fit my purse in it without stretching the frame somewhat.


----------



## vickypeh

meowmeow94 said:


> Jumbo is perfect. I have 2 and use them a lot &#10084;&#65039; the compartment is enough to fit an Ipad, coin purse, phonr and lipstick, headphone.
> I ussually leave my wallet out bc I dont want to ruin the bag's shape



Will u found that the bag is very heavy when the bag is full packed? I'm just worried it will too heavy and i will stop using it since this is an expensive price


----------



## CPA

vickypeh said:


> This is so lovely collection..


Thank you.  Chanel bags are just little doses of happiness.


----------



## CPA

chloebalbal said:


> Can I ask some opinion? Currently I having this medium but some time feel it is too small and I can't put much thing in the bag, so now I'm thinking to chg my this medium to jumbo (chg mean sell my medium and get jumbo) here some photos for u all to see the differences and comparison.. Which is more suitable for my frame size.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2935303
> View attachment 2935304


I would keep the medium for evening,  such a classic look.   Jumbo for day.  Dont sell,  the prices keep going up.


----------



## Catash

vickypeh said:


> Im 5'1 and small frame. Im actually wanna look for jumbo asdaily use bag but im wonder will it feel too heavy and hurt on the shoulder when the bag is packed? Medium is look just nice on me but it really doesn't fit more...... what is your opinion?



I am tiny like you (5') and really enjoy my Single Jumbo. It is not as heavy or boxy as the Double.


----------



## karenab

To be honest it's so hard to say medium VERSUS jumbo.  I feel like they are both great in their own way and both have flaws in their own way KWIM?


----------



## CPA

Jessica Love said:


> Here's a couple of pics of the M/L vs the Jumbo
> 
> Top picture is the M/L. It looks good on me but it is really too small to do anything with except for evening wear. Notice that it doesn't look right with my casual clothes
> 
> The Jumbo looks great on me and is functional. I can use it in a variety of outfits.


I like the pic with the jumbo,  beautiful.   I worn it for evening also.


----------



## Jessica Love

vickypeh said:


> Will u found that the bag is very heavy when the bag is full packed? I'm just worried it will too heavy and i will stop using it since this is an expensive price



It does get heavy. A night out or lunch out, she is fine. But, when shopping, I try to change shoulders every 30 minutes before I feel anything. It is my only complaint about the Jumbo.


----------



## Jessica Love

CPA said:


> I like the pic with the jumbo,  beautiful.   I worn it for evening also.



Thank you CPA  When I go clubbing, my WOC works better than the M/L.


----------



## meowmeow94

vickypeh said:


> Will u found that the bag is very heavy when the bag is full packed? I'm just worried it will too heavy and i will stop using it since this is an expensive price



When it is full packed with the Ipad then yes. But if the items in the bag have lighter weight (like a wallet) I find it comfortable to wear.


----------



## Blondinca

i was own medium caviar double flap, but the space too small (may be i bring so much things with me all time also) so i resell it. since i get Jumbo, i feel totally happy as i can put all what i want to bring inside. even for night out it fit good, not too big also IMO


----------



## SunBunny

I agree with the others that it's like comparing apples to oranges. They are both great in their own ways. With that said, I purchased the all black chevron m/l with the intention of using it often, but didn't like the way it was double strapped on the shoulder. It rode up too high on me under the arm so unless I would be wearing it single strapped or on the crook of my arm, I am now opting for the all black chevron jumbo instead. Being 5ft TALL (hehe) and no skinny minny, I thought the jumbo would be too big but I was surprised at how comfortable the jumbo is, so I can't wait to get it now.


----------



## xianfang

I just saw 2 girls carried medium and jumbo side by side. It is really hard to choose. The medium is tiny if you compared it side by side with jumbo. Andd jumbo doesnt look big, it actually looks perfect. It is really hard to choose. But i saw the girl with jumbo had to change shoulder....aha.....i guess it is the chain.


----------



## Mimigirl23

I went into the chanel boutique today to try on both sizes, I think for my first chanel I will go with a m/l, the SA agreed it looked best on my frame 5'6 60kg. But I just can't decide between lamb or caviar. I love the feel of lamb but am worried of scratching, spilling stuff on it. And also how the bag will age... I feel like I may have to settle for caviar. Ahh such a tough decision.


----------



## pereisu

Mimigirl23 said:


> I went into the chanel boutique today to try on both sizes, I think for my first chanel I will go with a m/l, the SA agreed it looked best on my frame 5'6 60kg. But I just can't decide between lamb or caviar. I love the feel of lamb but am worried of scratching, spilling stuff on it. And also how the bag will age... I feel like I may have to settle for caviar. Ahh such a tough decision.




How often will you use the bag? If it's not very frequently the lambskin is fine. Mine is lambskin, I use it for nice dinners or celebrations. I've had it for 2 years and it's like new. I love it!


----------



## Lawseenai

Mimigirl23 said:


> I went into the chanel boutique today to try on both sizes, I think for my first chanel I will go with a m/l, the SA agreed it looked best on my frame 5'6 60kg. But I just can't decide between lamb or caviar. I love the feel of lamb but am worried of scratching, spilling stuff on it. And also how the bag will age... I feel like I may have to settle for caviar. Ahh such a tough decision.




I took the m/l in caviar because I use it every weekend and I sometimes need to take it on public transit. It just gives me peace of mind. Every time I see someone carrying a lamb skin, I still drool though.


----------



## fashionworld88

Jumbo all the way, for me


----------



## Mimigirl23

Lawseenai said:


> I took the m/l in caviar because I use it every weekend and I sometimes need to take it on public transit. It just gives me peace of mind. Every time I see someone carrying a lamb skin, I still drool though.



Yeah I think I will be using mine every weekend, going out shopping, lunches and all. So it's probably safer for me to get caviar, knowing me I will probably spill something on it. But boy oh boy do I love lamb skin &#128571;


----------



## BagLady14

Mimigirl23 said:


> Yeah I think I will be using mine every weekend, going out shopping, lunches and all. So it's probably safer for me to get caviar, knowing me I will probably spill something on it. But boy oh boy do I love lamb skin &#128571;



I think you should get lambskin because you love it.  Why be so practical to get 2nd choice?  Life is short.  

Besides, there are pictures online of vintage lambskin bags that look amazing.  The leather gets patina'd and even shinier. Look at some youtube videos of 5, 10 yr old lambskin bags.  The leather is not that fragile ....

https://youtu.be/oibbBClLrRQ


----------



## irisssy

I used to love the m/l more than the Jumbo since the Jumbo looked a little too big for me; however the more I looked and tried on the jumbo the more natural and pretty it looks. And it fits way more things than the m/l. I already have a WOC and even though the m/l is bigger, it doesn't fit as much as I'd like for a big bag. I love the Jumbo now!!


----------



## zaraha

How about maxi &#128525;


----------



## asat

I love both. But I think Jumbo can get really heavy, so I choose M/L.

Also M/L looks more luxurious and can be used both everyday and events/going out


----------



## sofia101

Hi Guys,

Newbie to the purse forum and also Chanel! I bought the medium/large classic flap a few months ago. Though it is a beautiful bag, I get really upset sometimes when packing it.....like everyone else nothing seems to fit. An extra inch for that bag would have made the world of difference, been perfect 

I am thinking of getting the jumbo. But my friends tell me it is too big. And in honesty it is a bit big for my needs too but I cant deal with the medium.I've also included a picture of me wearing  the re-issue 2.55in medium to give an indication of my size.

Love the size of that bag (I would shorten the strap) but love the cc clasp and caviar leather more 

I am 5ft3 inch and 44 kg

I am also tiny framed eg wrists, shoulders etc (the chain of the boy bag just did not suit me)

What do you guys think? It will save me making yet another (expensive) regret purchase


----------



## sofia101

Another pic of me wearing the Jumbo


----------



## JE2824

I love it! I have a small frame and wear jumbos all the time. It is the perfect size for me! I see petite woman rocking jumbos all the time. I think you need to go with your heart. I also love the reissue, because I love the understated look and chain length. It also fits a nice amount like the jumbo. However, you like the cc lock and caviar, so go for the jumbo.


----------



## libertygirl

I think larger bags on petite frames looks super chic! The jumbo looks fantastic on you - I would go for it!


----------



## XChanelAL

Go for it. I'm kinda small (5'3) and have a maxi reissue and have no problem. It's all about what you are comfortable with


----------



## asat

I had the same issue. 

I think M/L is more chic. Jumbo can look quite oversized for a small frame like yours.


----------



## Zojja

I love M/L size and I'm not overall a fan of big purses.  I think sometimes black can be such a contrast that can make it look larger.  I recently bought a reissue 227 in grey and somehow to me, the neutral color makes it look smaller.  I also think that the black/gold combo makes an even larger presence.  

If you aren't sure, I'd try the Jumbo or even a 227 reissue in different colors.


----------



## sofia101

JE2824 said:


> I love it! I have a small frame and wear jumbos all the time. It is the perfect size for me! I see petite woman rocking jumbos all the time. I think you need to go with your heart. I also love the reissue, because I love the understated look and chain length. It also fits a nice amount like the jumbo. However, you like the cc lock and caviar, so go for the jumbo.


It is amazing just jow much the jumbo fits compared to the m/l!!!!!


----------



## sofia101

asat said:


> I had the same issue.
> 
> I think M/L is more chic. Jumbo can look quite oversized for a small frame like yours.


Quite a few of my friends said exactly the same as you


----------



## sofia101

JE2824 said:


> I love it! I have a small frame and wear jumbos all the time. It is the perfect size for me! I see petite woman rocking jumbos all the time. I think you need to go with your heart. I also love the reissue, because I love the understated look and chain length. It also fits a nice amount like the jumbo. However, you like the cc lock and caviar, so go for the jumbo.


the cc lock is to die for! esp the little spring detail


----------



## sofia101

Zojja said:


> I love M/L size and I'm not overall a fan of big purses.  I think sometimes black can be such a contrast that can make it look larger.  I recently bought a reissue 227 in grey and somehow to me, the neutral color makes it look smaller.  I also think that the black/gold combo makes an even larger presence.
> 
> If you aren't sure, I'd try the Jumbo or even a 227 reissue in different colors.


That is really interesting, I think you might be right. I am going to try on some of the lighter/diff coloured bags. 

The grey in reissue sounds amazing!Did you get in gold or silver hardware?

 I've been coveting the 'taupe' flap a few seasons back. I would buy it in a heartbeat if it ever came back =)


----------



## sofia101

XChanelAL said:


> Go for it. I'm kinda small (5'3) and have a maxi reissue and have no problem. It's all about what you are comfortable with


wow! a maxi
you must be able to pack everything and more!


----------



## sofia101

libertygirl said:


> I think larger bags on petite frames looks super chic! The jumbo looks fantastic on you - I would go for it!


Thanks, I think im gonna try some diff coloured ones like Zojja suggested. might even post some more pics =)


----------



## sofia101

asat said:


> I had the same issue.
> 
> I think M/L is more chic. Jumbo can look quite oversized for a small frame like yours.


m/l is so chic right!!!!And effortlessly so!
Do you find you can carry everything you need for the day- Im thinking now im having issues adjusting as I have gone from Lv Artsy MM to classic flap m/l - like straight in the deep-end!


----------



## sofia101

JE2824 said:


> I love it! I have a small frame and wear jumbos all the time. It is the perfect size for me! I see petite woman rocking jumbos all the time. I think you need to go with your heart. I also love the reissue, because I love the understated look and chain length. It also fits a nice amount like the jumbo. However, you like the cc lock and caviar, so go for the jumbo.


its so true. you can fit so much in the re-issue.


----------



## lallybelle

*SIGH* I never get this. Jumbo's are not big bags, it not like it's some huge tote or something. I don't know why smaller people think they can't wear them. People think everything has to look tiny & "cute"...lol.

Anyway, you look fab with all your options. Go with your needs.


----------



## Zojja

sofia101 said:


> That is really interesting, I think you might be right. I am going to try on some of the lighter/diff coloured bags.
> 
> The grey in reissue sounds amazing!Did you get in gold or silver hardware?
> 
> I've been coveting the 'taupe' flap a few seasons back. I would buy it in a heartbeat if it ever came back =)



It is silver.  It isn't the best pic but you can see it in the March thread next to my so black Jumbo.
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28320246&postcount=1092


----------



## calliesun

I love the m/l size and think it is a gorgeous bag!  I hope you don't regret the purchase too much. People sometimes save the m/l for dinner or fancy events and use the jumbo/reissue for daytime stuff. 

Since you say that you love the cc clasp and the caviar leather, you should get the jumbo as long as your shoulders can handle the weight. I don't think you look too small for it so don't worry about that. [emoji6] Good luck!


----------



## megkat2009

If you are planning on using the bag for every day use, I would suggest the jumbo. You really can't fit much in a m/l for all your everyday things. I had the same issue as you; I couldn't decide between the jumbo and m/l. I'm also 5'3" and thin and I felt the jumbo was too big for my frame. So I ended up getting the m/l and now I wish I had gotten the jumbo instead. Good luck on your decision!


----------



## Vaninnocent

A) I love it on you and I don't think that it looks too big!! 

B) Also, I usually go with what fits vs. what looks "the best" for me ... I'd rather get use out of the bag than worry about what it looks like.  

Do it up!!


----------



## Tulip2

I highly recommend the Jumbo. I think it looks great on all sized people. Not too big at all. [emoji2]


----------



## loveLuxhandbags

sofia101 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Newbie to the purse forum and also Chanel! I bought the medium/large classic flap a few months ago. Though it is a beautiful bag, I get really upset sometimes when packing it.....like everyone else nothing seems to fit. An extra inch for that bag would have made the world of difference, been perfect
> 
> I am thinking of getting the jumbo. But my friends tell me it is too big. And in honesty it is a bit big for my needs too but I cant deal with the medium.I've also included a picture of me wearing  the re-issue 2.55in medium to give an indication of my size.
> 
> Love the size of that bag (I would shorten the strap) but love the cc clasp and caviar leather more
> 
> I am 5ft3 inch and 44 kg
> 
> I am also tiny framed eg wrists, shoulders etc (the chain of the boy bag just did not suit me)
> 
> What do you guys think? It will save me making yet another (expensive) regret purchase




I love the reissued on you..


----------



## pjhm

Yes the bag is large but it is not overpowering on you, I think that's the key. Sounds like you want the utility of a larger bag, so I'd go for the jumbo.


----------



## Lawseenai

sofia101 said:


> Another pic of me wearing the Jumbo




I think the jumbo looks a tad big on you but that's just personal preference. Are you stuck on the jumbo ? Why don't you keep your ML for special occasions and get something that's a completely different style for everyday? Just to mix things up!


----------



## angiexp

I'm also petite, 5'2 40kg and I own only m/l's bc I've always thought jumbos would look too big on my frame. However lately I am more inclined to get the jumbos bc it just fits so much more. I don't have much in my purse, Just keys and wallet but there are times when I want to fit in my cc cushion and lip balm so I'd have to take my wallet out. If you're looking to use it as an everyday bag I'd say you go with the jumbo but if you don't carry much I'd say you just go with the m/l. I personally think the jumbos look overwhelming when on a smaller person.


----------



## zaraha

lallybelle said:


> *SIGH* I never get this. Jumbo's are not big bags, it not like it's some huge tote or something. I don't know why smaller people think they can't wear them. People think everything has to look tiny & "cute"...lol.
> 
> Anyway, you look fab with all your options. Go with your needs.




+1 I'm also small now craving a maxi!!!


----------



## sofia101

Zojja said:


> It is silver.  It isn't the best pic but you can see it in the March thread next to my so black Jumbo.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28320246&postcount=1092


gorgeous bags


----------



## MsHermesAU

The jumbo looks great on you! Not too big at all. Jumbos are definitely not "big" bags by any stretch... In comparison to bags made by other brands, the jumbo is on the smaller side


----------



## zaraha

I think name/word " JUMBO" has an effect on people's mind lol.


----------



## Lvfreak78

sofia101 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Newbie to the purse forum and also Chanel! I bought the medium/large classic flap a few months ago. Though it is a beautiful bag, I get really upset sometimes when packing it.....like everyone else nothing seems to fit. An extra inch for that bag would have made the world of difference, been perfect
> 
> I am thinking of getting the jumbo. But my friends tell me it is too big. And in honesty it is a bit big for my needs too but I cant deal with the medium.I've also included a picture of me wearing  the re-issue 2.55in medium to give an indication of my size.
> 
> Love the size of that bag (I would shorten the strap) but love the cc clasp and caviar leather more
> 
> I am 5ft3 inch and 44 kg
> 
> I am also tiny framed eg wrists, shoulders etc (the chain of the boy bag just did not suit me)
> 
> What do you guys think? It will save me making yet another (expensive) regret purchase


 
I'm also new to Chanel. Your thread really help me with the questions I wanted to ask but I can't start on my own thread yet.


I too tried on the Jumbo , its big in appearance but space wise not very big. My frd keep saying its too big on me. I'm 5ft 2in. But I don't see a point spending so much money on a bag that just sit in the cupboard unused. I want a bag that can fit all my essentials. 


I think you should go with what you like most . I say go for it


----------



## asdfghjkl123

Use a card case instead of a wallet? I love the m/l better, especially on your frame.


----------



## YenLee

asdfghjkl123 said:


> Use a card case instead of a wallet? I love the m/l better, especially on your frame.


Love the m/l.
Can easily fit my small chanel wallet, hp, mints, compact, lip base, lipstick, lip gloss, miniature perfume & a pack of tissues - my daily essentials. 

Tried on the Jumbo, different colors, different leather on several occasions but it did not work for me as I am petite I guess (5ft 3) Found it heavy even when empty. 

Looks good on others though.


----------



## BagLady14

YenLee said:


> Love the m/l.
> Can easily fit my small chanel wallet, hp, mints, compact, lip base, lipstick, lip gloss, miniature perfume & a pack of tissues - my daily essentials.
> 
> Tried on the Jumbo, different colors, different leather on several occasions but it did not work for me as I am petite I guess (5ft 3) Found it heavy even when empty.
> 
> Looks good on others though.



I don't own either - yet.  I want one though.  It's very hard to compare the two when the stores don't have any to even look at, never mind buy.  So I had the idea to go to consignment stores to so I could view examples.  There was Maxi, Jumbo and M/L.  Maxi was eliminated easily.  The M/L holds very little.  About what my Eva clutch holds.  Not much. The Jumbo is a great size, but the chain is longer, a lot longer than M/L.  Even for crossbody, too long unless doubled.  Also is a lot heavier than I imagined.  So that is out.  Unless newer Jumbos are lighter?   I can't tolerate a heavy bag regardless of how beautiful it is.  That leaves M/L.     Next, hardware?  Leather?


----------



## JE2824

lallybelle said:


> *SIGH* I never get this. Jumbo's are not big bags, it not like it's some huge tote or something. I don't know why smaller people think they can't wear them. People think everything has to look tiny & "cute"...lol.
> 
> Anyway, you look fab with all your options. Go with your needs.



+1 Thank you, lallybelle!


----------



## Vienna

I'm about 5'3" 110lbs and have owned two jumbos before and sold them both (my last one just recently). Even though I wanted to love my jumbos, I couldn't get over the fact that it looked like an oversized rectangle on me. The M/L is more flattering for my frame imo. I've learned not to carry as much either. However, I agree that the jumbo is smaller in comparison to other designer bags and I think it looks great on others as well, just not me lol.


----------



## aquafina

The jumbo doesn't look that big on you. However, I have to be honest, an M/L is the best size for your frame and height. If you don't mind the weight and it seems that it's important to you that you have enough space to carry all your essentials, get the jumbo.


----------



## Rami00

lallybelle said:


> *SIGH* I never get this. Jumbo's are not big bags, it not like it's some huge tote or something. I don't know why smaller people think they can't wear them. People think everything has to look tiny & "cute"...lol.
> 
> Anyway, you look fab with all your options. Go with your needs.


 

OMG so true. I passionately HATE the cute look. However, teens could totally rock that look. No offense to anyone..please don't kill me. 


I am 5'6" and about 110 lbs ..love the jumbo. Fits everything I need. M/L is more of a going out bag for me.


----------



## lovelychanel22

asdfghjkl123 said:


> use a card case instead of a wallet? I love the m/l better, especially on your frame.



+1!


----------



## angiexp

lallybelle said:


> *SIGH* I never get this. Jumbo's are not big bags, it not like it's some huge tote or something. I don't know why smaller people think they can't wear them. People think everything has to look tiny & "cute"...lol.
> 
> Anyway, you look fab with all your options. Go with your needs.




The thing is it's not a tote/big bag but it can look like one on a smaller frame. My mom has jumbos and it looks great on her and my sister but on me it looks like a big bag when it actually isn't. The m/l just looks better on smaller people.


----------



## Catelyn

I recently had this dilemma - M/L or Jumbo. This was my first Chanel purchase (and last if my husband has anything to do with it!) 

I found this thread really helpful in deciding which one to go for - the majority of people seem to say that M/L is great for evenings and smart events, whereas the Jumbo is perfect for everyday use.

Personally I wanted the bag for evenings and weddings, when I don't carry very much in my bag. Therefore I decided to go for the M/L in black caviar. 

I hope I made the right decision! Maybe one day I will be able to get the jumbo as well....


----------



## cilantro

Catelyn said:


> I recently had this dilemma - M/L or Jumbo. This was my first Chanel purchase (and last if my husband has anything to do with it!)
> 
> I found this thread really helpful in deciding which one to go for - the majority of people seem to say that M/L is great for evenings and smart events, whereas the Jumbo is perfect for everyday use.
> 
> Personally I wanted the bag for evenings and weddings, when I don't carry very much in my bag. Therefore I decided to go for the M/L in black caviar.
> 
> I hope I made the right decision! Maybe one day I will be able to get the jumbo as well....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2986756


This looks perfect on you! and as you said you don't carry much this size would be perfect for you.


----------



## Lawseenai

Catelyn said:


> I recently had this dilemma - M/L or Jumbo. This was my first Chanel purchase (and last if my husband has anything to do with it!)
> 
> I found this thread really helpful in deciding which one to go for - the majority of people seem to say that M/L is great for evenings and smart events, whereas the Jumbo is perfect for everyday use.
> 
> Personally I wanted the bag for evenings and weddings, when I don't carry very much in my bag. Therefore I decided to go for the M/L in black caviar.
> 
> I hope I made the right decision! Maybe one day I will be able to get the jumbo as well....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2986756




Looking good!!!


----------



## vickypeh

Catelyn said:


> I recently had this dilemma - M/L or Jumbo. This was my first Chanel purchase (and last if my husband has anything to do with it!)
> 
> I found this thread really helpful in deciding which one to go for - the majority of people seem to say that M/L is great for evenings and smart events, whereas the Jumbo is perfect for everyday use.
> 
> Personally I wanted the bag for evenings and weddings, when I don't carry very much in my bag. Therefore I decided to go for the M/L in black caviar.
> 
> I hope I made the right decision! Maybe one day I will be able to get the jumbo as well....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2986756



Congrats and it looks good on you! im agree that m/L looks nice for events and dinner.. i will get easy flap in jumbo size for day use and shopping purpose as it more light weight and looks casual


----------



## Catash

Haha. This is so true!! The length of the jumbo is only 12". That is the size of a regular bag! 

I am tiny and I like Jumbo. M/L is just so limited. For me I can only use it for special occasions. But for special occasions I prefer to carry a clutch which looks more formal. 



lallybelle said:


> *SIGH* I never get this. Jumbo's are not big bags, it not like it's some huge tote or something. I don't know why smaller people think they can't wear them. People think everything has to look tiny & "cute"...lol.
> 
> Anyway, you look fab with all your options. Go with your needs.


----------



## JE2824

Catash said:


> Haha. This is so true!! The length of the jumbo is only 12". That is the size of a regular bag!
> 
> I am tiny and I like Jumbo. M/L is just so limited. For me I can only use it for special occasions. But for special occasions I prefer to carry a clutch which looks more formal.




I soooo agree! I'm small and I don't find the jumbo to feel or look big at all! It fits so much more!! I've been carrying my m/l's lately because it's my current mood, but the jumbo size will always be my favorite! 

I also prefer to carry my clutch for more formal occasions rather than an m/l etc as well.


----------



## angiexp

Looks so good on you!!! Congrats on your purchase!! And it's true m/l's do look more suitable for special occasions. I have both but I like my m/l's much better.


----------



## fluffypillows

Catelyn said:


> I recently had this dilemma - M/L or Jumbo. This was my first Chanel purchase (and last if my husband has anything to do with it!)
> 
> I found this thread really helpful in deciding which one to go for - the majority of people seem to say that M/L is great for evenings and smart events, whereas the Jumbo is perfect for everyday use.
> 
> Personally I wanted the bag for evenings and weddings, when I don't carry very much in my bag. Therefore I decided to go for the M/L in black caviar.
> 
> I hope I made the right decision! Maybe one day I will be able to get the jumbo as well....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2986756


Looks great on you!!


----------



## shanice_lim

My medium in lambskin is my baby, but I definitely prefer the jumbo for daily use. The medium barely fits anything. But the jumbo is awesome for practical reasons! Anyway both look fab to me. It just depends on how often you're gna use it in my opinion.


----------



## novembernight

Hi ladies! So I already came to you guys before with a similar question and ended up taking the So Black jumbo over the medium, but now the material is different.. 

I have the option of either getting a *black medium caviar flap with ruthenium hardware* for $3800 or a *black jumbo caviar flap with gold hardware* for $4500. I really lucked out finding the the two bags at such a great discount - they are both from 2014 and in brand new condition!

Now the question is.. which one should I get?

I already have the So Black jumbo as mentioned, and I do not have a medium at the moment... but I also have a lambskin boy bag in black with ruthenium hardware! Do you think the color scheme makes it way too similar? I just think the flap with the RHW is so beautiful and unique, as it was I believe seasonal? So either way I am going to run into similarities with either purchase. I think now it is more about how much of a deal I am going to get, as I am really in love with both purses and have been dying for a caviar flap.

Any thoughts?

(The jumbo pic I pulled off of google, the medium pic is the actual item I am considering)


----------



## J0Y

It seems u are enamoured w the classic m/l caviar w ruthenium hw!  I say get it since it's a totally different style bag than the Boy medium w ruthenium u already have!


----------



## i love louie

novembernight said:


> Hi ladies! So I already came to you guys before with a similar question and ended up taking the So Black jumbo over the medium, but now the material is different..
> 
> I have the option of either getting a *black medium caviar flap with ruthenium hardware* for $3800 or a *black jumbo caviar flap with gold hardware* for $4500. I really lucked out finding the the two bags at such a great discount - they are both from 2014 and in brand new condition!
> 
> Now the question is.. which one should I get?
> 
> I already have the So Black jumbo as mentioned, and I do not have a medium at the moment... but I also have a lambskin boy bag in black with ruthenium hardware! Do you think the color scheme makes it way too similar? I just think the flap with the RHW is so beautiful and unique, as it was I believe seasonal? So either way I am going to run into similarities with either purchase. I think now it is more about how much of a deal I am going to get, as I am really in love with both purses and have been dying for a caviar flap.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> (The jumbo pic I pulled off of google, the medium pic is the actual item I am considering)


 I have a black lambskin jumbo with rhw that I love!! so the rhw one gets my vote!


----------



## novembernight

J0Y said:


> It seems u are enamoured w the classic m/l caviar w ruthenium hw!  I say get it since it's a totally different style bag than the Boy medium w ruthenium u already have!



I am definitely learning towards the m/l... Oh man I wish I could just have both!! 



i love louie said:


> I have a black lambskin jumbo with rhw that I love!! so the rhw one gets my vote!



Lambskin with rhw is so gorgeous! I envy you


----------



## i love louie

novembernight said:


> I am definitely learning towards the m/l... Oh man I wish I could just have both!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lambskin with rhw is so gorgeous! I envy you


ahh your sweet!  hubby bought it for me in paris a few month ago before the big price increase


----------



## gail13

Chanel seems to have had a lack of any gold hardware lately and gold is still popular in fashion.  My vote is gold as it is classic and that's a great price. I think it's harder to find the caviar jumbo with gold these days.

Do you wear gold or are you a silver/white gold gal?  That will come into play.  Yes, you can mix metals but the gold is more showy.


----------



## maldita918

I really love the medium with ruthenium! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## XChanelAL

+1


----------



## AngieBaby15

Am I the only here who actually don't really like how the ruthenium hardware looks on the caviar leather?
My vote goes to the jumbo with GHW because that is one of my favorite combos when it comes to Chanel.
But OP should get whichever one you prefer. The m/l with RHW is quite unique and if that's what your heart wants, go for it!


----------



## bag heaven

get the medium. it's special and unique. you already have a special and unique so black jumbo. hth and have fun deciding


----------



## baggapop

yes medium with RH, will be a great rare piece to have..


----------



## Mulberrygal

They both sound very similar to what you already have and for me I would want more of a change, colour, design etc. 

If they are the same size and colour it limits the amount I will use each or I end up having a favourite and not using the other one. 

If you have your heart set on one I would go with the m/l as you already have a jumbo. I also prefer ruthenium or silver hardware on the black flap, I think it has more of a trendy feel to it. I guess that depend if you want a classical look or not.


----------



## Moirai

M/L rhw gets my vote since you already have a jumbo.


----------



## novembernight

Thanks for your opinions ladies! Went with the M/L.


----------



## Julie01

I have to agree the medium is smaller plus has a double flap so you really can't put much in there.


----------



## chanelchic18

I am 5'4 and don't carry much.   I found medium meets my needs and I can easily transition from day to night.  My vote goes to medium.


----------



## beautifullife

Just curious, speaking from an investment point of view, does the Jumbo Classic Flap or the M/L Classic Flap hold its value more?  Which one is more in demand?  Which one is more classic or timeless?  I am looking to get Caviar leather with Gold Hardware.


----------



## Dluvch

According to fashionphile, jumbos.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

m/l  is always in demand


----------



## skimilk

beautifullife said:


> Just curious, speaking from an investment point of view, does the Jumbo Classic Flap or the M/L Classic Flap hold its value more?  Which one is more in demand?  Which one is more classic or timeless?  I am looking to get Caviar leather with Gold Hardware.



My money is on M/L. M/L can be an everyday bag and an evening bag. Jumbo you couldn't really dress it up as much as M/L.


----------



## Bronzi522

Hmmmmm. tough one.  I would think m/l as it's more versatile for day or evening.  As mentioned, Jumbo is not an evening bag, despite folks carrying it as one.  it's simply too big.


----------



## agnesman1996

I personally prefer the m/l as it can be used as a day bag and then transformed into an evening bag  and to me, jumbo is more of an everyday bag, and its quite heavy too..(ive tried my friend's one )


----------



## stephmorris11

Bronzi522 said:


> Hmmmmm. tough one.  I would think m/l as it's more versatile for day or evening.  As mentioned, Jumbo is not an evening bag, despite folks carrying it as one.  it's simply too big.



I carry my Maxi as an evening bag!  Then again I am 5ft 10.


----------



## CwahineC

print*model said:


> I'd get the Jumbo.  It's not too big.  In fact, I don't think it's big enough to be called a Jumbo!  They need to make a larger than Jumbo size.




I thought there was a "maxi" ?


----------



## Bronzi522

stephmorris11 said:


> I carry my Maxi as an evening bag!  Then again I am 5ft 10.





Makes sense.


----------



## PurseUOut

I have 3 sizes! (maxi, jumbo, m/l). I find the maxi is more of an "everyday" bag, the jumbo for the "weekend", and my m/l for nights out. Now that I have the 3 main sizes if I were to expand my collection I would think I would stick to buying jumbos. I do like the look of the m/l flap better.


----------



## casseyelsie

I use my maxi when I need to carry more stuff to work, jumbo is more of a everyday bag. I don't have M/L but Reissue 226 which is quite similar in size to M/L for evening [emoji4]


----------



## beautifullife

It seems like most people on this thread prefer jumbos. Very interesting


----------



## FunBagz

beautifullife said:


> It seems like most people on this thread prefer jumbos. Very interesting


I have both and love both, but if I could only pick one it would be M/L since it works for day and night and can be dressed up or down. Jumbo is for day and more casual evening looks, IMO. It's a bit too large for anything too formal.


----------



## beautifullife

FunBagz said:


> I have both and love both, but if I could only pick one it would be M/L since it works for day and night and can be dressed up or down. Jumbo is for day and more casual evening looks, IMO. It's a bit too large for anything too formal.



Thanks! Does the M/L look too formal to be an everyday bag to be used during the day?  I feel like the jumbo can easily be paired with jeans, but does the M/L look ok or match with jeans?


----------



## shermainelimxn

Hello. I'm thinking of purchasing preloved jumbo Classic flap in black, carviar leather in gold hardware. Anything to take note of in terms of authenticity? Very scared I'll buy a fake one


----------



## FunBagz

beautifullife said:


> Thanks! Does the M/L look too formal to be an everyday bag to be used during the day?  I feel like the jumbo can easily be paired with jeans, but does the M/L look ok or match with jeans?



I use my M/L with jeans and more casual looks all the time...even shredded denim carpi jeans with sandals.  It can really make an outfit pop and is a very versatile size.  If you are considering it for an every day bag, the only down side IMO is if you carry a lot every since it can be a bit tight for some people.  Also, if cross body is very important to you, the M/L doesn't offer that benefit like the Jumbo does, but I personally don't wear my Jumbo cross body since I feel its a bit too big on me that way.  Certainly try them both on before making your decision if you have the opportunity.  Good luck deciding.


----------



## honeyshopper

Jumbo.  You need a smaller wallet inside a medium if you also want to carry your phones and extra items.


----------



## beautifullife

FunBagz said:


> I use my M/L with jeans and more casual looks all the time...even shredded denim carpi jeans with sandals.  It can really make an outfit pop and is a very versatile size.  If you are considering it for an every day bag, the only down side IMO is if you carry a lot every since it can be a bit tight for some people.  Also, if cross body is very important to you, the M/L doesn't offer that benefit like the Jumbo does, but I personally don't wear my Jumbo cross body since I feel its a bit too big on me that way.  Certainly try them both on before making your decision if you have the opportunity.  Good luck deciding.




Thanks!!


----------



## shermainelimxn

I need suggestion... Purchase Prelove jumbo or purchase at boutique? Price diff is big but I'm afraid to take the risk...


----------



## missie1

shermainelimxn said:


> I need suggestion... Purchase Prelove jumbo or purchase at boutique? Price diff is big but I'm afraid to take the risk...


Depends on if it's a basic color like black or beige.  If  so you can get that pre loved and save a few coins


----------



## shermainelimxn

missie1 said:


> Depends on if it's a basic color like black or beige.  If  so you can get that pre loved and save a few coins




I'm getting the black. But I chatted with 5 seller yesterday and I'm @@ about the authenticity of the bag. Even though they have the whole set, I heard that there is still a possibility of it being a fake. So I'm very confused haha


----------



## missie1

shermainelimxn said:


> I'm getting the black. But I chatted with 5 seller yesterday and I'm @@ about the authenticity of the bag. Even though they have the whole set, I heard that there is still a possibility of it being a fake. So I'm very confused haha


I only buy preloved from reputable online like Yoogis, Ann fabulous finds or  Fashionphile.  These are established reputable resellers who stand behind their bags. have authenticated here and u should be good.  Plus they have money back guarantee and generous return policy


----------



## shermainelimxn

Pick up my jumbo from de boutique. Loving it!!!! Actually I'm not sure why everyone is commenting that the bag is super heavy. IMO is very light as compared to my Phillip lim.


----------



## missie1

shermainelimxn said:


> Pick up my jumbo from de boutique. Loving it!!!! Actually I'm not sure why everyone is commenting that the bag is super heavy. IMO is very light as compared to my Phillip lim.


Reveal please


----------



## shermainelimxn

missie1 said:


> Reveal please




Ops forgot to post


----------



## miss miniskirt

I find the sizing jump from med/large flap to jumbo so big! Then the maxi jumbo must be huge!! That's just me though.. I like big bags I think it's the square shape in such a bigger size that is too big on me. 

The above bag is gorg x


----------



## shermainelimxn

Just a guide to those who wants to buy a Chanel jumbo flap.. If you pack well, it can fit a lot 

What's in my Chanel Jumbo Flap today.

1) Apple IPod
2) Chanel twist and turn perfume
3) Chanel compact mirror 
4) Craftholic pouch 
    - medicated oil
    - Chanel lip balm
    - hair clip x2
    - ear piece
5) Bag hook
6) Chanel card case
7) LV 6 ring key holder
8) Umbrella
9) Chanel long wallet


----------



## missie1

shermainelimxn said:


> Just a guide to those who wants to buy a Chanel jumbo flap.. If you pack well, it can fit a lot
> 
> What's in my Chanel Jumbo Flap today.
> 
> 1) Apple IPod
> 2) Chanel twist and turn perfume
> 3) Chanel compact mirror
> 4) Craftholic pouch
> - medicated oil
> - Chanel lip balm
> - hair clip x2
> - ear piece
> 5) Bag hook
> 6) Chanel card case
> 7) LV 6 ring key holder
> 8) Umbrella
> 9) Chanel long wallet
> 
> View attachment 3127658
> View attachment 3127659
> View attachment 3127661


Lovely....


----------



## anilemb31

Hi everyone!

I've purchased my very first Chanel bag yesterday (19th of September). It's a M/L Classic Flap with caviar leather and silver hardware  I hesitated for a long time between the M/L and the jumbo. I've tried both, and the M/L suited me better. 

But when I went back home, and unboxed my purchase, I realized that they didn't put any dust bag. Is it normal ? 

Also, I noticed that there was a little "manufacturing" defect on the bag (it doesn't really show on pictures, sorry). I'll go back tomorrow at the Chanel store and explain this situation. I'm a little disappointed and I hope they will do something...

But anyway, I'm still in love with my baby! And I can not believe that I own a Chanel bag  

(PS: I'm a newbie here and English isn't my first language).


----------



## Rainbowfish85

Rami00 said:


> OMG so true. I passionately HATE the cute look. However, teens could totally rock that look. No offense to anyone..please don't kill me.
> 
> 
> I am 5'6" and about 110 lbs ..love the jumbo. Fits everything I need. M/L is more of a going out bag for me.




+1 

Totally agree


----------



## Ringel

Taking a chance and commenting on this old thread in hopes of some advice on my first Chanel purchase!

I just graduated from university and my parents graciously agreed to split a designer handbag purchase with me! I am so excited for my very first Chanel (hopefully one of many to come ).

I am 22yo, 5'4" and petite. I have narrowed my search to the Classic Flap in black caviar, silver hardware but can't seem to decide between the Jumbo and the M/L.

I love the look of the Jumbo with its larger dimensions but am worried about the weight, if it overpowers my small frame, and its day-to-night versatility, even though I am almost always dressed casually and don't attend black-tie events, just dinner/drinks in NYC. The M/L in caviar can go day to night but is a tight fit for daytime, although I don't carry much on most days (for reference, I own the LV Metis Pochette and never run out of space with that bag), just a slim card holder, sunglasses in a soft pouch, iPhone, small cosmetics like lipgloss/concealer, and maybe some gum.

I want to use the bag often and make this purchase a practical one for the long-run, since it is a graduation present I want to enjoy for decades to come. I've been back and forth between these two sizes for months, please help! Any advice is welcome. Thank you very much!


----------



## Valentine2014

From the pics, i think you look better with the jumbo... i guess it's because of your outfit... 
The jumbo may be better in terms of capacity flexibility if you plan on wearing it very often since you may find that u need to carry more things once u start working.


----------



## skimilk

Ringel said:


> Taking a chance and commenting on this old thread in hopes of some advice on my first Chanel purchase!
> 
> I just graduated from university and my parents graciously agreed to split a designer handbag purchase with me! I am so excited for my very first Chanel (hopefully one of many to come ).
> 
> I am 22yo, 5'4" and petite. I have narrowed my search to the Classic Flap in black caviar, silver hardware but can't seem to decide between the Jumbo and the M/L.
> 
> I love the look of the Jumbo with its larger dimensions but am worried about the weight, if it overpowers my small frame, and its day-to-night versatility, even though I am almost always dressed casually and don't attend black-tie events, just dinner/drinks in NYC. The M/L in caviar can go day to night but is a tight fit for daytime, although I don't carry much on most days (for reference, I own the LV Metis Pochette and never run out of space with that bag), just a slim card holder, sunglasses in a soft pouch, iPhone, small cosmetics like lipgloss/concealer, and maybe some gum.
> 
> I want to use the bag often and make this purchase a practical one for the long-run, since it is a graduation present I want to enjoy for decades to come. I've been back and forth between these two sizes for months, please help! Any advice is welcome. Thank you very much!



I would totally recommend M/L for you- not only M/L the perfect first Chanel- it was mine- it can def fit everything you speak of, and probably a thing or two more. And it's more versatile. Also I think you look better w/ M/L; but that's just my personal opinion 

On a normal day, in my M/L I carry...

- my datebook, which is pretty thick and is the size of a decent-sized paperbook (it is a Paperblanks datebook if anyone is familiar with them- the *BEST*)
- a *very full* makeup pouch that contains a compact, a lipstick/gloss, an eyeliner, an eyeshadow kit, blotting paper, hairbands, ear plugs, handbag hook (so I don't have to put it on the floor) band-aids, chapstick, eyedrop
- Anna Sui mirror
- a small coin purse
- my cell phone, of course, in a case
- an extra cell phone battery
- medications in a small pillbox
- earbuds
- small pack of tissues
- small pack of babywipes
- soft Chrome Hearts sunglass case

And they all fit in my M/L


----------



## littles mom

anilemb31 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've purchased my very first Chanel bag yesterday (19th of September). It's a M/L Classic Flap with caviar leather and silver hardware  I hesitated for a long time between the M/L and the jumbo. I've tried both, and the M/L suited me better.
> 
> But when I went back home, and unboxed my purchase, I realized that they didn't put any dust bag. Is it normal ?
> 
> Also, I noticed that there was a little "manufacturing" defect on the bag (it doesn't really show on pictures, sorry). I'll go back tomorrow at the Chanel store and explain this situation. I'm a little disappointed and I hope they will do something...
> 
> But anyway, I'm still in love with my baby! And I can not believe that I own a Chanel bag
> 
> (PS: I'm a newbie here and English isn't my first language).[/QUOTE
> 
> Your jumbo is stunning! It is so puffy and shiny! You are very lucky&#128522;. Congrats on a beautiful bag!


----------



## casseyelsie

skimilk said:


> I would totally recommend M/L for you- not only M/L the perfect first Chanel- it was mine- it can def fit everything you speak of, and probably a thing or two more. And it's more versatile. Also I think you look better w/ M/L; but that's just my personal opinion
> 
> 
> 
> On a normal day, in my M/L I carry...
> 
> 
> 
> - my datebook, which is pretty thick and is the size of a decent-sized paperbook (it is a Paperblanks datebook if anyone is familiar with them- the *BEST*)
> 
> - a *very full* makeup pouch that contains a compact, a lipstick/gloss, an eyeliner, an eyeshadow kit, blotting paper, hairbands, ear plugs, handbag hook (so I don't have to put it on the floor) band-aids, chapstick, eyedrop
> 
> - Anna Sui mirror
> 
> - a small coin purse
> 
> - my cell phone, of course, in a case
> 
> - an extra cell phone battery
> 
> - medications in a small pillbox
> 
> - earbuds
> 
> - small pack of tissues
> 
> - small pack of babywipes
> 
> - soft Chrome Hearts sunglass case
> 
> 
> 
> And they all fit in my M/L




I vote for M/L too.  Better size that can be wear for both day n night. 

WOW Skimilk.......I am very curious to see how u managed to packed so much inside your M/L.  I can't even put that much into my Jumbo lol.  Perhaps I can only put that much into my Maxi [emoji15]


----------



## Ringel

Thank you everybody for your help and guidance! I went to Bergdorf Goodman again today and ended up buying the M/L! It fit all of my necessities and I like that I can wear it both day and night and its not too heavy even when completely filled up.


----------



## Allygale11

Hi guys!im looking for a jumbo too!selling mine medium flap that hasn't been used at all![emoji30][emoji85]


----------



## CharlieDE

Hi Skimilk. Amazing what you can pack in your m/l flap. Could u post a picture? TIA!


----------



## Jewelrylove76

Jumbo!


----------



## MissMeadow

I want a medium flap in caviar with gold hardware. In Munich there´s absolutely no stock at the moment. The only classic flap they had was a Jumbo Lambskin with silver hardware. I left my number in the store and the SA said they would call me if a black caviar with gold comes in, but it´s very difficult to get one and it would take a long time How does this work? If the bag comes in, will the SA call all the people on her list (i´m sure i am not the only one), and the first person who runs to the store gets the bag, like in a competition? That´s really strange. They first said there would be no "wait list" on the classic flaps, but what else is this?? Do you think they will ever call me? :wondering


----------



## sarah1740

MissMeadow said:


> I want a medium flap in caviar with gold hardware. In Munich there´s absolutely no stock at the moment. The only classic flap they had was a Jumbo Lambskin with silver hardware. I left my number in the store and the SA said they would call me if a black caviar with gold comes in, but it´s very difficult to get one and it would take a long time How does this work? If the bag comes in, will the SA call all the people on her list (i´m sure i am not the only one), and the first person who runs to the store gets the bag, like in a competition? That´s really strange. They first said there would be no "wait list" on the classic flaps, but what else is this?? Do you think they will ever call me? :wondering




I waited about one month to get my cf. I just call each two weeks to ask again. I was in the shop before, so she remembered me and she did call me once they had it. I also wanted a classic card holder and she also called me one months after. She is very nice. From my experience they receive the classics about each 4 months. I got the bag in June and the card holder this week. They restock of classics seems with very limited times each year. I think now will probably be the last restock of classics this year. Btw I am in Europe.


----------



## MissMeadow

sarah1740 said:


> I waited about one month to get my cf. I just call each two weeks to ask again. I was in the shop before, so she remembered me and she did call me once they had it. I also wanted a classic card holder and she also called me one months after. She is very nice. From my experience they receive the classics about each 4 months. I got the bag in June and the card holder this week. They restock of classics seems with very limited times each year. I think now will probably be the last restock of classics this year. Btw I am in Europe.


Sarah, one month would be absolutely great! Maybe I didn´t understand the SA correctly, but she said that maybe one single caviar flap would come with one of the next deliveries. Didn´t sound like there would soon be a "restock" of classics in the store... but my SA was really friendly, too. I will call her from time to time, like you did!


----------



## ouikm

Jumbo is good choice!


----------



## fashionaddict9

I can't decide what bag to get...

I am leaning towards the jumbo flap ... the only thing is I would like to use it as an evening bag as well (i.e. for weddings, etc) and i feel like this bag may be too casual. What do you guys think? I like that the jumbo can be worn cross body as well (my understanding is the medium strap is too short for that... I am 5'6"). Thanks for advice!


----------



## cartouche

fashionaddict9 said:


> I can't decide what bag to get...
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaning towards the jumbo flap ... the only thing is I would like to use it as an evening bag as well (i.e. for weddings, etc) and i feel like this bag may be too casual. What do you guys think? I like that the jumbo can be worn cross body as well (my understanding is the medium strap is too short for that... I am 5'6"). Thanks for advice!




The double flap jumbo is very heavy if you plan to have it on your shoulders for an event. The m-l flap is a better sized evening/events bag, imho. The size also will be more flattering if you wear a slimming dress. A jumbo can work if you goto an event and have your coat on, as the straps won't hurt as much over a bulkier coat


----------



## fashionaddict9

cartouche said:


> The double flap jumbo is very heavy if you plan to have it on your shoulders for an event. The m-l flap is a better sized evening/events bag, imho. The size also will be more flattering if you wear a slimming dress. A jumbo can work if you goto an event and have your coat on, as the straps won't hurt as much over a bulkier coat




Good to know ! Thanks ! 
I also want to use it more casually (which suits my lifestyle more) and will be the bulk of the use. Do you think the m/l flap works for casual too? Will the strap be too short for cross body ?


----------



## cartouche

fashionaddict9 said:


> Good to know ! Thanks !
> I also want to use it more casually (which suits my lifestyle more) and will be the bulk of the use. Do you think the m/l flap works for casual too? Will the strap be too short for cross body ?



Jumbo is more of a casual bag - silver hardware works with a casual look. You may want to go to the boutique and try out the sample sizes - the m/l does not hold much if you carry a lot of stuff on a day to day basis; if you are more than 5'5", it won't work well as a cross body. 

The jumbo' straps work as a cross-body, but it's very bulky as a cross-body. 

I have 2 suggestions - you can get a seasonal flap, which is lighter. There are a few Chevron and vintage-style flaps for the last and current season in the department and boutiques that would work well cross-body and are casual and ok for events. 

- You can also try to get the 2.55 mademoiselle lock 226 size - it's the size between the jumbo and the m/l. It definitely works well from night to day, and I've used it cross-body and it looks less bulky than the jumbo. Plus, with no leather chains, it's much lighter. I find it the best of two worlds, but yes, it doesn't have the CC clasp.


----------



## fashionaddict9

Thanks so much !!! Where I live doesn't have a boutique but I'm traveling in a few weeks and hoping they have what I want in stock. I called this week and they had neither jumbo nor m/l. Fingers crossed they do when I'm there !


----------



## lara parlak

hello! i went to chanel boutique I tried jumbo and medium size and &#305; bought medium size because jumbo very big for me and jumbo's chain very long for cross bag i like jumbo size but i am short and weak medüum size better for me and &#305; bought medium large cavier chanel bag and i love my chanel and i think medium size more sexy and feminine more jumbo


----------



## littles mom

Please give me any opinions /thoughts on which one everyone loves most if you could choose either.  I am curious as to which everyone would choose and why if both were side by side. Both in black.


----------



## Makenna

Caviar jumbo flap gets my vote.


----------



## charlie_c

Boy... matches my everyday style better


----------



## MissAdhd

Depends what your style is like! Personally I think jumbo classic flap can suit both casual and more formal dressing styles very well. Some days I even wear it with active wear, some people may frown upon that but if I love how it looks, then no one can tell me not to  
To me the boy is definitely more to the casual side especially for new medium size! Old medium could look more formal, but that's just my opinion 
Some people may also choose classic flap over boy due to the lack of leather lining in the boy making it less "valuable", but in the end I think what matters is what YOU think matches your aesthetics.


----------



## gail13

The caviar jumbo is heavier and the chains on the shoulder are not quite as comfortable.  But, I do think it's easier to get in and out of than the Boy.


----------



## anthrocite_love

I personally love the jumbo flap for it's versatility- especially in caviar it can very easily be dressed up or down. To me, the jumbo is more classic and iconic... though the Boy is quickly reaching that status too. Boy is gorgeous too though- I think of it as a tougher sort of look with it's sharper edges and thicker chain. 2 different looks and both beautiful. You should try them both on at boutique and see which grabs your attention more.


----------



## joanna531hk

Boy~~


----------



## coffeecup1828

Apples and oranges, imho. One of each ideally haha. I just purchased my first Chanel (though I own a couple from inheritance), and went with a beige jumbo. They hold their value, and I think even if I purchased a boy bag I would still want a classic flap eventually, and would regret not getting one if I wasn't able to later on. I'm not sold on the boy bag either, although I love the boy WOCs.


----------



## LV Bags Lover

Boy! &#128525;


----------



## missie1

Classic flap....can dress it up and down.  The boy is strictly a casual bag imo


----------



## collector007

Classic jumbo.


----------



## FunBagz

makenna said:


> caviar jumbo flap gets my vote.



+1


----------



## littles mom

Thanks everyone. So funny how it is pretty even . I love both and already have both just no black. But also no caviar either. I am anxious to see the caviar boy as I haven't seen one in real life . I think both sizes are equally great. The classic is well definitely more classic 
But, the boy is so versatile for my life as well. I wish I had an easier time choosing just one . I'm such a fool lol


----------



## Ici

Boy.  Jumbo is so boxy and heavy.


----------



## asat

I would choose jumbo!


----------



## Dluvch

Jumbo!!!!!


----------



## Kt00381n

Classic!


----------



## March786

Jumbo for sure, it's iconic [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## bonjourErin

MissAdhd said:


> Depends what your style is like! Personally I think jumbo classic flap can suit both casual and more formal dressing styles very well. Some days I even wear it with active wear, some people may frown upon that but if I love how it looks, then no one can tell me not to
> To me the boy is definitely more to the casual side especially for new medium size! Old medium could look more formal, but that's just my opinion
> Some people may also choose classic flap over boy due to the lack of leather lining in the boy making it less "valuable", but in the end I think what matters is what YOU think matches your aesthetics.




+1

Get what you like best. Please don't get bags because of their "worth". Buy what sings to u most! Not what's more popular...


----------



## Dluvch

bonjourErin said:


> +1
> 
> Get what you like best. Please don't get bags because of their "worth". Buy what sings to u most! Not what's more popular...



+1. Get what you love!


----------



## rhm

Jumbo all the way. This thing will last not only your life time but probs 3 generations down the road. 

Leather preference wise, I always favor caviar for the classic cc turn-lock flaps but for the boy bags, I think the only leather combo that softens the already rugged/casual style is lambskin. 

The lambskin boys just ooze luxury in my opinion.


----------



## charm_me_bag

My first bag is Jumbo because i think its classic, then i bought reissue, then recently i bought a boy. I cant choose which one suit my aesthetic - but if i really really need to choose now which one to keep, i will keep my Jumbo.


----------



## helenhandbag

Get what you love first and foremost; I always thought the jumbo was my favourite, but really it's the Boy now. However, caviar boys are super rare and currently not available new whereas the jumbo is, so if you want both you could start with a jumbo and wait (like many of us) until Chanel drops some new caviar boys again [emoji4]


----------



## karenab

bonjourErin said:


> +1
> 
> Get what you like best. Please don't get bags because of their "worth". Buy what sings to u most! Not what's more popular...



What she said


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Definitely Caviar Jumbo flap gets my vote. no doubt  good luck with your happy decision!


----------



## Mosman

Can't go wrong with either !!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Mosman said:


> Can't go wrong with either !!!



+1  So pick the one that speaks to your heart. The only "practical" consideration I would have is size. Try both on with the items you carry regularly. That may make your decision. Let us know what you decide. &#128522;


----------



## Jacsxcc

Well the time has finally arrived to go to the store & purchase my very first classic flap . 
I only want the beige & have to choose between Jumbo with ghw or the M/L with shw ?
Both caviar leather, I'm hoping to use every weekend . Is the M/L more of an all rounder , for day to evening ?
I thought I would always get the jumbo , but now I'm 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
doubting my judgement as it so close to getting a classic I don't want to make the wrong decision .
How did you decide ?


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Jacsxcc said:


> Well the time has finally arrived to go to the store & purchase my very first classic flap .
> I only want the beige & have to choose between Jumbo with ghw or the M/L with shw ?
> Both caviar leather, I'm hoping to use every weekend . Is the M/L more of an all rounder , for day to evening ?
> I thought I would always get the jumbo , but now I'm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289723
> View attachment 3289725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doubting my judgement as it so close to getting a classic I don't want to make the wrong decision .
> How did you decide ?



Gosh. That's a hard one. I would go for the jumbo. Bc of what you can fit. I like both but I think you could wear a jumbo to dinner and evening too. 
I do like the m/l cross body actually. It's high but nice for shopping etc. But not for work etc. I don't know.. I sold my m/l recently bc I didn't reach for it as much. I just realized I'm no help at all. But my instinct said: jumbo


----------



## Jacsxcc

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> Gosh. That's a hard one. I would go for the jumbo. Bc of what you can fit. I like both but I think you could wear a jumbo to dinner and evening too.
> 
> I do like the m/l cross body actually. It's high but nice for shopping etc. But not for work etc. I don't know.. I sold my m/l recently bc I didn't reach for it as much. I just realized I'm no help at all. But my instinct said: jumbo




Thank you so much , it is really helpful & I only have until the weekend to decide !! Can't believe I've finally got to decide .


----------



## soccerzfan

I like the jumbo on you. I usually don't like ghw but I think ghw go really well with beige. So whatever size you choose, I hope u pick ghw.


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Jacsxcc said:


> Thank you so much , it is really helpful & I only have until the weekend to decide !! Can't believe I've finally got to decide .



So happy for you that you have that luxury to choose! 
They are both stunning and look amazing on you. 
Here's a list of plus and minuses that come to mind.

M/L: 

Plus: 
-Very comfortable to wear. 
-Light on your shoulder 
-Can be worn cross body as a high sitting errand bag and perfect for city roaming on travels 
- A nice evening bag 
- won't hurt your shoulder with a t shirt or tank

Minus: 

-space is limited. 
-bottom is one piece of leather and known to sag after a while if stuffed with things 
-not suitable as a work bag 
- it doesn't hold much more than a single flap rectangular mini can hold 

JUMBO:

Plus: 
-good as a work bag
-more space 
- works as a day at work to evening 
- a wanted size should you want to sell later 

Minus:

-Heavy! Will hurt your shoulder t shirt or tank/dress
-boxy and can bump into things easier 

I would also look at it like this: 

"Do I have other evening clutches and bags? That can take a beating and a spilled drink?" 

Or 

"Do I have a ton of big bags I can use for work and mainly want a smaller piece now?"

I would also consider this. I do agree that a smaller bag is nice to have for every day. But for that I'd recommend the mini 8 inch over the m/l

Hope this can help!


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Ps: I also like gold hardware on beige. Like soccerzfan said.
The jumbo looks amazing. And definitely goes into evening with gold hardware. The m/l with silver doesn't scream evening to me. Also something to consider


----------



## Jacsxcc

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> So happy for you that you have that luxury to choose!
> 
> They are both stunning and look amazing on you.
> 
> Here's a list of plus and minuses that come to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> M/L:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus:
> 
> -Very comfortable to wear.
> 
> -Light on your shoulder
> 
> -Can be worn cross body as a high sitting errand bag and perfect for city roaming on travels
> 
> - A nice evening bag
> 
> - won't hurt your shoulder with a t shirt or tank
> 
> 
> 
> Minus:
> 
> 
> 
> -space is limited.
> 
> -bottom is one piece of leather and known to sag after a while if stuffed with things
> 
> -not suitable as a work bag
> 
> - it doesn't hold much more than a single flap rectangular mini can hold
> 
> 
> 
> JUMBO:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus:
> 
> -good as a work bag
> 
> -more space
> 
> - works as a day at work to evening
> 
> - a wanted size should you want to sell later
> 
> 
> 
> Minus:
> 
> 
> 
> -Heavy! Will hurt your shoulder t shirt or tank/dress
> 
> -boxy and can bump into things easier
> 
> 
> 
> I would also look at it like this:
> 
> 
> 
> "Do I have other evening clutches and bags? That can take a beating and a spilled drink?"
> 
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> 
> 
> "Do I have a ton of big bags I can use for work and mainly want a smaller piece now?"
> 
> 
> 
> I would also consider this. I do agree that a smaller bag is nice to have for every day. But for that I'd recommend the mini 8 inch over the m/l
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this can help!




Thank you for you wonderful information , this is really a great help .


----------



## Jacsxcc

soccerzfan said:


> I like the jumbo on you. I usually don't like ghw but I think ghw go really well with beige. So whatever size you choose, I hope u pick ghw.




Thank you for your kind reply , I think you are correct , as I'm loving the ghw too .


----------



## glamourbag

Personally I prefer ghw with beige. To be honest a beige jumbo caviar with ghw is on my wishlist, however for me, its purpose will be to serve as a day bag. I do not consider Jumbo the greatest size for evening dinners/functions. For lunches it is fine but for evening dinners or events it is just too big. If your main purpose is for day, work and very casual gatherings, then the Jumbo for sure. If you rather prefer this bag for going out at night or dates (or the like) then definitely the m/l. Keep in mind, it you are a light carrier, the m/l is perfect for day too because it is smaller and it will therefore be less in "the way" or get "bumped" into (better since beige is a lighter color). Either way, they are great bags, let us know your decision. I would love to know what you choose...


----------



## mondaystran

M/L for sure! get it as soon as possible! the colour is being discontinued. you're lucky to find beige claire with GHW.


----------



## TheMrsKwok

I vote for jumbo 

Beige is gorgeous with ghw. And jumbo fits all daily stuff


----------



## Zucnarf

Jacsxcc said:


> Well the time has finally arrived to go to the store & purchase my very first classic flap .
> I only want the beige & have to choose between Jumbo with ghw or the M/L with shw ?
> Both caviar leather, I'm hoping to use every weekend . Is the M/L more of an all rounder , for day to evening ?
> I thought I would always get the jumbo , but now I'm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289723
> View attachment 3289725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doubting my judgement as it so close to getting a classic I don't want to make the wrong decision .
> How did you decide ?




Difficult decision.
I prefer ghw on beige clair but also prefer medium size


----------



## LilHannah

Jacsxcc said:


> Well the time has finally arrived to go to the store & purchase my very first classic flap .
> I only want the beige & have to choose between Jumbo with ghw or the M/L with shw ?
> Both caviar leather, I'm hoping to use every weekend . Is the M/L more of an all rounder , for day to evening ?
> I thought I would always get the jumbo , but now I'm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289723
> View attachment 3289725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doubting my judgement as it so close to getting a classic I don't want to make the wrong decision .
> How did you decide ?


Jumbo looks great on you! Specially with caviar leather, you really can't go wrong with it! 
Have fun shopping!


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Jacsxcc said:


> Well the time has finally arrived to go to the store & purchase my very first classic flap .
> I only want the beige & have to choose between Jumbo with ghw or the M/L with shw ?
> Both caviar leather, I'm hoping to use every weekend . Is the M/L more of an all rounder , for day to evening ?
> I thought I would always get the jumbo , but now I'm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289723
> View attachment 3289725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doubting my judgement as it so close to getting a classic I don't want to make the wrong decision .
> How did you decide ?




Jumbo!


----------



## Ringel

I think both sizes look great on you, but the best thing to do would be to try and fit your necessities into both bags and see if the M/L holds enough of the things you need.

Thats what I did -- I originally thought I was going to get the jumbo but the M/L managed to fit everything I needed and with silver hardware, the M/L can go easily from day to night and in my opinion it looks more elegant than the jumbo, especially for dinners/events.

I like the beige/shw combination, its more fresh and modern. And if you get that combo on the M/L _and_ you can fit your essentials, I think it will make for a more well-rounded bag. There will always be other big bags.


----------



## pjhm

They both fit you and look great-I'd buy the jumbo so you have all the room you need. It's annoying to have to trim down your stuff just to fit in your purse. The jumbo looks good for dinners out too.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Jumbo all the way!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Both looks amazing but prefer the Jumbo!


----------



## rsimo

I vote m/l.. But both are cute


----------



## bagloverismeme

Jumbo is too bulky, CF medium is dainty, great for dinner. If u are like me who finds jumbo bulky, go for the large reissue. The size is perfect!


----------



## UpUpnAway

I think a person needs one of each! 

I only have a m/l right now. I use it for date nights, special occasions, and work (to hold only essentials, in addition to a work tote bag).  The m/l will stay with me forever! 

I am eyeing a jumbo now though for more daily and casual usage! I love that it has a crossbody option as well.


----------



## pinkzz

Hello everyone!

I'm finally getting my first Chanel bag and need help deciding on the size. Everything else is already decided - black with silver hardware in caviar leather. 

I just can't decide between the Jumbo and Medium/Large. I usually like carrying large bags and carrying a lot of essentials with me such as a small makeup pouch, continental wallet, iphone 6 plus, keys, sunglasses, etc. Based on this info, I should lean more towards a Jumbo but I want the bag to last forever so I won't carry it everyday. I'm also pretty petite so not sure if the Jumbo will look good on me. 

I was first siding with the Medium but I saw on threads that you can't really carry much. But I'm also worried the Jumbo may get too heavy depending on how much I carry and hurt my shoulders.

What do you think? Which size is more worth the money and practical? I would like to get good use out of the bag and not just carry it like ten times a year but also not every single day..

I will appreciate any comments and advice!


----------



## honeybunch

pinkzz said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm finally getting my first Chanel bag and need help deciding on the size. Everything else is already decided - black with silver hardware in caviar leather.
> 
> I just can't decide between the Jumbo and Medium/Large. I usually like carrying large bags and carrying a lot of essentials with me such as a small makeup pouch, continental wallet, iphone 6 plus, keys, sunglasses, etc. Based on this info, I should lean more towards a Jumbo but I want the bag to last forever so I won't carry it everyday. I'm also pretty petite so not sure if the Jumbo will look good on me.
> 
> I was first siding with the Medium but I saw on threads that you can't really carry much. But I'm also worried the Jumbo may get too heavy depending on how much I carry and hurt my shoulders.
> 
> What do you think? Which size is more worth the money and practical? I would like to get good use out of the bag and not just carry it like ten times a year but also not every single day..
> 
> I will appreciate any comments and advice!



I was in this same dilemma. I had a M/L for years. It was great for evening but I found it didn't fit much for day time and I carry pretty light. It was quite good for the summer when I was wearing less bulky clothes but I disliked having to transfer cards to my O case from my large wallet so everything would fit in it. In the end I only used it as an evening bag. I am very slim and 5'4". The jumbo does look big on me but I ended up selling my M/L and getting a jumbo because it was more bang for my buck (especially with price increases) and would fit more and I'd get more use out of it over the years. I use it often in the day time but I wouldn't use it for evening. I bought a WOC for that. Eventually I want to get a ML again as I do think u need both in your collection. I don't find the jumbo heavy and I have skinny arms and shoulders! Im surprised when people say it's too heavy. Perhaps when you are wearing lighter clothes the chain might dig in but I tend to wear mine when I'm wearing bulkier clothes. It might look too big on me in summer so I'd wear my boy more. I personally think the M/L has an older more classic look on my small frame whereas the jumbo -  as its oversized on me - looks a bit more funky and edgy.


----------



## helenhandbag

I just switched to m/l and I'm loving it so far - I can pack very light so I can still fit in a coin purse or small wallet, keys, phone, powder and close it properly. Probably some sunnies also fit. If I need to carry lots to me it means I need to carry a tote bag rather than a nice Chanel flap [emoji4] I'd say try both on in store and decide there what you prefer and for what occasions you'd wear it.


----------



## Acctt

pinkzz said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm finally getting my first Chanel bag and need help deciding on the size. Everything else is already decided - black with silver hardware in caviar leather.
> 
> I just can't decide between the Jumbo and Medium/Large. I usually like carrying large bags and carrying a lot of essentials with me such as a small makeup pouch, continental wallet, iphone 6 plus, keys, sunglasses, etc. Based on this info, I should lean more towards a Jumbo but I want the bag to last forever so I won't carry it everyday. I'm also pretty petite so not sure if the Jumbo will look good on me.
> 
> I was first siding with the Medium but I saw on threads that you can't really carry much. But I'm also worried the Jumbo may get too heavy depending on how much I carry and hurt my shoulders.
> 
> What do you think? Which size is more worth the money and practical? I would like to get good use out of the bag and not just carry it like ten times a year but also not every single day..
> 
> I will appreciate any comments and advice!


M/L all the way! It looks more elegante and it is the original size so you will be getting the original HOLY GRAIL CHANEL bag, plus if you already have bigger bags then havind a different piece is always a good idea


----------



## Summerof89

M/l for sure for me! Jumbo is way too big and heavy. It just loses the evening look it's more for daywear, where as m/l is good for both


----------



## lallybelle

Ah...the age old question. You need to determine what you want to use it for. You say you usually carry a lot so the Jumbo would suit you more but you're afraid it might be heavy and you have other "big" bags. You also say this won't be an "everyday" bag. Based on that I would say M/L, but only you know if you feel you would have enough times you can use a "downsize" bag to make it worth it for you.


----------



## Passau

A vote for the jumbo as as a daily bag, you will generally carry more stuff....


----------



## Ellevu

I am quite petite as well and the jumbo looks absolutely ridiculous on me (i'm only 5 feet tall). I vote for m/l as I feel like it's more versatile. You can use it as an evening bag but also wear it to go out casually by adjusting the chain. I feel like the jumbo bag is very casual and I would probably never wear it to a night out, dinner, and other evening events (limiting the times you can wear it). 
My sister actually grabs her m/l to use around daily compared to her jumbo as she says the jumbo is heavier and less comfortable to wear. I really do believe its all about which bag you will be able to use more often instead of having it collect dust in your closet!

Would love to know what your final decision is though


----------



## skimilk

My first was a M/L so I'm a bit biased... hehehe. IMO a M/L flap is THE classic Chanel bag (especially in lambskin w/ ghw... like I said, I'm biased ) 

I think a M/L actually fits a decent amount of stuff- but if you are used to carrying large bags like LV canvas bags or totes it would be an adjustment for sure. Jumbo might be a better choice in that aspect, especially if you feel like you absolutely need everything you carry- but Jumbo is a bit heavy too. At least I feel that way. And I also feel like a M/L is much more proportional to me (I'm also petite) than a Jumbo.

Since you don't plan to use it as an everyday bag anyway, I would say go with a M/L. 

But most importantly- have you tried them on?


----------



## KerriKatherine

honeybunch said:


> I was in this same dilemma. I had a M/L for years. It was great for evening but I found it didn't fit much for day time and I carry pretty light. It was quite good for the summer when I was wearing less bulky clothes but I disliked having to transfer cards to my O case from my large wallet so everything would fit in it. In the end I only used it as an evening bag. I am very slim and 5'4". The jumbo does look big on me but I ended up selling my M/L and getting a jumbo because it was more bang for my buck (especially with price increases) and would fit more and I'd get more use out of it over the years. I use it often in the day time but I wouldn't use it for evening. I bought a WOC for that. Eventually I want to get a ML again as I do think u need both in your collection. I don't find the jumbo heavy and I have skinny arms and shoulders! Im surprised when people say it's too heavy. Perhaps when you are wearing lighter clothes the chain might dig in but I tend to wear mine when I'm wearing bulkier clothes. It might look too big on me in summer so I'd wear my boy more. I personally think the M/L has an older more classic look on my small frame whereas the jumbo -  as its oversized on me - looks a bit more funky and edgy.


 

I agree with this - I am 5'3" and average-to-slim and don't think it looks too big on me. I use the jumbo as a daytime bag, but not as a work bag. I think it would still look appropriate for nighttime, but I own a couple of WOCs and a Coco pleats mini, so I tend to use those in the evening.

I don't carry a lot and found that the double flap M/L was too tight for my essentials (Chanel keyholder, small wallet, LV makeup bag, sunglasses) when I tried it out in the store. The M/L actually holds about the same amount as a rectangular mini, since the mini doesn't have the double flap. The jumbo can hold significantly more. If you can go to the boutique, I would highly recommend bringing all your essentials and testing out both sizes to see which one works better for you.

I don't think the jumbo is particularly heavy either (especially compared to my Celine mini luggage) but I never overload the bag. 

Either way - what a fabulous and classic choice for your first Chanel! I've bought quite a few Chanels since the jumbo, but she is still the star of my collection. Even after two years, she looks brand new


----------



## Tuned83

Very space limited in a m/l. I used to carry hobo throw everything into it bags prior to Chanel and so I also found jumbo also space limited initially. Had to buy smaller wallet for it and other bits and pieces for keys to protect the leather inside. I second going to have a look instore. Have fun deciding,


----------



## skimilk

KerriKatherine said:


> I don't carry a lot and found that the double flap M/L was too tight for my essentials (Chanel keyholder, small wallet, LV makeup bag, sunglasses) when I tried it out in the store. The M/L actually holds about the same amount as a rectangular mini, since the mini doesn't have the double flap. The jumbo can hold significantly more. If you can go to the boutique, I would highly recommend bringing all your essentials and testing out both sizes to see which one works better for you.



Huh. I feel like I can definitely fit more in a M/L compared to a rectangular mini! I canNOT fit my planner *and* my sunglasses in my mini and I can in my M/L... but then again, I've always been bad at tetris (which is why I won't load the dishwasher!)


----------



## MystyleDubai

pinkzz said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm finally getting my first Chanel bag and need help deciding on the size. Everything else is already decided - black with silver hardware in caviar leather.
> 
> I just can't decide between the Jumbo and Medium/Large. I usually like carrying large bags and carrying a lot of essentials with me such as a small makeup pouch, continental wallet, iphone 6 plus, keys, sunglasses, etc. Based on this info, I should lean more towards a Jumbo but I want the bag to last forever so I won't carry it everyday. I'm also pretty petite so not sure if the Jumbo will look good on me.
> 
> I was first siding with the Medium but I saw on threads that you can't really carry much. But I'm also worried the Jumbo may get too heavy depending on how much I carry and hurt my shoulders.
> 
> What do you think? Which size is more worth the money and practical? I would like to get good use out of the bag and not just carry it like ten times a year but also not every single day..
> 
> I will appreciate any comments and advice!


Jumbo is more bang for your buck.. trust me.. you won't use the M/L as much..


----------



## KerriKatherine

skimilk said:


> Huh. I feel like I can definitely fit more in a M/L compared to a rectangular mini! I canNOT fit my planner *and* my sunglasses in my mini and I can in my M/L... but then again, I've always been bad at tetris (which is why I won't load the dishwasher!)


 
Hmm... I don't carry around a planner, but there could be a bit more room in the M/L. I just don't think it's much more, considering the M/L looks significantly bigger than a mini. 

I hate playing tetris with my bags too... which is probably another reason why I went for the jumbo. I'm not really playing tetris with my mini since I know that it can't fit very much!


----------



## helenhandbag

skimilk said:


> Huh. I feel like I can definitely fit more in a M/L compared to a rectangular mini! I canNOT fit my planner *and* my sunglasses in my mini and I can in my M/L... but then again, I've always been bad at tetris (which is why I won't load the dishwasher!)




Lol +1! [emoji81] and agree, it fits a lot more than the rectangular mini. I have both and there really is a size difference.


----------



## kittymoomoo

Jumbo is my all time favorite bag from Chanel.  I'm glad I also have the m/l in my collection. If I could only have one, most definitely will be jumbo.  It's always best to try each one on for size.  Can't wait to see which you decide on dear !!


----------



## thecatmelon

Just based on what you said, I'd go with the Jumbo.

I have a M/L in the combo you wanted (black caviar, silver hardware) and I went with the M/L because I'm a small bag person at heart (my M/L is the perfect size for what I carry on a daily basis).  But if you're a person who likes larger bags, I think the Jumbo would make more sense for how you use your bags.  If weight was a huge issue, I don't think the bag would be as popular as it is now.  And if you're used to carrying a lot, I don't think all that weight would matter much.


----------



## MissAdhd

That's the hardest battle! I'd say m/l because it's the most classic shape and size, it has the best proportions and carrying less when you go out is better than holding too much!


----------



## ya_weknoitsfake

I would definitely vote for the jumbo. I have the black lambskin in gold hw and I'm glad I went for that versus the medium. Although the strap for the jumbo flap is awkwardly long (I'm 5'6"), I can always synch the chains together with a ribbon on the inside of the bag if I want to wear it as a single chain bag. I don't like the fact that the medium cannot be worn cross-body. I also like the fact that the jumbo can hold a lot more than the medium. 

For the relatively small price difference between the jumbo and medium, I might as well add a few hundred more dollars and get the jumbo. As far as the weight of the bag is concerned, its not a problem for me. Some people say that caviar leather is heavier than lambskin, so perhaps that's why my bag doesn't feel that heavy. 

No matter which one you choose, they are both great bags that will remain timeless classics.


----------



## amozo

Hands down jumbo for me. I like that it can be cross body, shoulder long, shoulder short and even a clutch. It can get a bit heavy with the chain though, which is a slight deterrent.  I still love mine and find it very useful. Couldn't imagine having less room than my jumbo and I pack light without a make up bag.


----------



## Geaux

Go in and put your must carry items in the display sizes. That's what I did. Congratulations on an awesome bag. I love mine!


----------



## beautifullife

You will most likely end up getting both anyways . 

If you were to get only one, it would depend on the use. The m/l barely fits anything and would be used during the evening. The jumbo is more versatile and could be used during the day as well as for most evening events.


----------



## dioraddict15

pinkzz said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm finally getting my first Chanel bag and need help deciding on the size. Everything else is already decided - black with silver hardware in caviar leather.
> 
> I just can't decide between the Jumbo and Medium/Large. I usually like carrying large bags and carrying a lot of essentials with me such as a small makeup pouch, continental wallet, iphone 6 plus, keys, sunglasses, etc. Based on this info, I should lean more towards a Jumbo but I want the bag to last forever so I won't carry it everyday. I'm also pretty petite so not sure if the Jumbo will look good on me.
> 
> I was first siding with the Medium but I saw on threads that you can't really carry much. But I'm also worried the Jumbo may get too heavy depending on how much I carry and hurt my shoulders.
> 
> What do you think? Which size is more worth the money and practical? I would like to get good use out of the bag and not just carry it like ten times a year but also not every single day..
> 
> I will appreciate any comments and advice!




Hi there, yay for your first Chanel purchase! I own the jumbo in black caviar with shw and hands down it is my favourite bag! It is classy, goes with everything and really isn't all that heavy oh and I'm only 5" tall and it looks fab. I also bought the m/l in black lambskin with ghw and it is my least used bag and only ever gets used for evenings out. I have an old medium boy which I also love for its functionality and edginess. I also had the WOC and GST which I sold but kind of regret selling the GST. What I'm saying is that the jumbo gets the most use out of them all and let's be honest once you get one, you'll want the other anyway so I vote for the jumbo for your first. Watch some YouTube reviews on it such as the one by melsoldera etc. Good luck and do share what you get[emoji3]


----------



## jknicolas

I would go for jumbo. I own m/l and jumbo. I usually have to minimize things (wallet size etc.) that I have to carry everytime I use the m/l. Goodluck with your decision.


----------



## Jubes

I'm fairly new to Chanel and only have a baby square mini.  I'm looking to find a family for her and went to NM yesterday after work.  Tried on a jumbo and M/L and instantly knew I wanted the jumbo.  I couldn't believe the size difference and here in the U.S. the M/L is $4,900 and the jumbo is $5,500.  $600 is really not much when you compare the size difference. 

I'm a GHW girl, but I really do want a smaller piece with SHW.  I'm considering the M/L, but even for my small SHW piece, I'm tempted to get the rectangular mini because it's a lot less in price than the M/L and don't think the M/L holds much more.

To summarize, I don't know, I just don't feel I can justify spending that much on this size when they're are better options in my opinion.  The only factor that makes me want it is that it's a classic piece and I do think it looks more elegant than the jumbo.


----------



## xoJoannexo

I have M/L in black with ghw and a jumbo in black with sliver hw. I said go with a jumbo for daily use. M/L doesn't hold much and I can't use it as a cross body. Good luck with your decision. Let us know what you end up with.


----------



## bagloverismeme

Depending on your build, I love the size of jumbo as it is more practical. But it looks bulky on me as i m only 5ft tall. Hence i will choose m/l flap. But the large reissue is a good choice if u want a slightly smaller than jumbo classic.


----------



## trematix

I actually prefer the Jumbo. Bigger seems to be in nowadays even with watches


----------



## nb3gum

I was bought a medium lambskin in Galleries Lafayette last week. It's my first chanel. Perhap it's become my best shopping in Paris. But my friend told me than rue Cambon is better than chanel store in Galleries Lafayette. Is it true?


----------



## J.A.N.

Def the Jumbo here's one I just bought.
Jumbo caviar metallic charcoal/dark grey double flap 2015 Ltd ed.


----------



## J.A.N.

After ordering the grey jumbo and returning due to authenticity problems.
I've decided to go for this a Navy Jumbo caviar double flap.

This can be worn crossbody.

I already have a CWC in this finish and an adore it so the bigger the better.


What do you think ?
I am not an expert so have out it on the head to be 100% sure.bi need a large Chanel that can be worn a cross the body leaving me hands free when my baby arrives. 
This is on ebay at present item no: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chanel-Navy...er-Hardware-/172132043116?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE





	

		
			
		

		
	
m

The company claims it's just a crease luckily the tag is still attached so back it will go. I have emailed also complaining. 
Designer Exchange in Manchester didn't describe it properly they said its Blue it is indeed Dark Grey and the label is either scored or damaged not good at all.  Also im doubting the authenticity too so am not taking any risks.


----------



## Jacsxcc

Jumbo caviar was my first & now saving for a black medium in lambskin . Seems like I need both in my collection


----------



## J.A.N.

Ab gorgeous &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Shan29

J.A.N. said:


> After ordering the grey jumbo and returning due to authenticity problems.
> I've decided to go for this a Navy Jumbo caviar double flap.
> 
> This can be worn crossbody.
> 
> I already have a CWC in this finish and an adore it so the bigger the better.
> 
> 
> What do you think ?
> I am not an expert so have out it on the head to be 100% sure.bi need a large Chanel that can be worn a cross the body leaving me hands free when my baby arrives.
> This is on ebay at present item no: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chanel-Navy...er-Hardware-/172132043116?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> View attachment 3301550
> View attachment 3301551
> View attachment 3301552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m
> 
> The company claims it's just a crease luckily the tag is still attached so back it will go. I have emailed also complaining.
> Designer Exchange in Manchester didn't describe it properly they said its Blue it is indeed Dark Grey and the label is either scored or damaged not good at all.  Also im doubting the authenticity too so am not taking any risks.




Eeks what happened to the grey jumbo? Was just about to comment that i have  the charcoal grey in medium and it is the love of my life


----------



## J.A.N.

Shan29 said:


> Eeks what happened to the grey jumbo? Was just about to comment that i have  the charcoal grey in medium and it is the love of my life




The stamp had been either scored or defaced bu some bring sharp it looks like it had been crossed out so j sent it back really gutted as it was ab stunning. 
They are quite hard to come by as well in pristine cond too.
Also the colour was described incorrectly.

I orig wanted blue caviar so my going with my orig plan.


----------



## Stefy3

Hello J.A.N.
What a pity, it's a beautiful shade, I own a Charcoal pearly Woc but I would love to find a Jumbo.


----------



## J.A.N.

Stefy3 said:


> Hello J.A.N.
> What a pity, it's a beautiful shade, I own a Charcoal pearly Woc but I would love to find a Jumbo.




It's a gorgeous colour and bag never mind it wasn't too be.


----------



## J.A.N.

The seller won't provide pics so this might be a no no also.
Watch this space I def need a jumbo on the lookout and when the time is right it will come. &#129303;&#129303;&#129303;&#129303;


----------



## Tuned83

J.A.N. said:


> After ordering the grey jumbo and returning due to authenticity problems.
> I've decided to go for this a Navy Jumbo caviar double flap.
> 
> This can be worn crossbody.
> 
> I already have a CWC in this finish and an adore it so the bigger the better.
> 
> 
> What do you think ?
> I am not an expert so have out it on the head to be 100% sure.bi need a large Chanel that can be worn a cross the body leaving me hands free when my baby arrives.
> This is on ebay at present item no: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chanel-Navy...er-Hardware-/172132043116?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> View attachment 3301550
> View attachment 3301551
> View attachment 3301552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m
> 
> The company claims it's just a crease luckily the tag is still attached so back it will go. I have emailed also complaining.
> Designer Exchange in Manchester didn't describe it properly they said its Blue it is indeed Dark Grey and the label is either scored or damaged not good at all.  Also im doubting the authenticity too so am not taking any risks.




I have no idea about authenticating but this very close in price to new...why not just get a jumbo from the boutique? It's ok if you don't want to but it was just a thought. GL deciding


----------



## J.A.N.

Tuned83 said:


> I have no idea about authenticating but this very close in price to new...why not just get a jumbo from the boutique? It's ok if you don't want to but it was just a thought. GL deciding




The boutique is quite away from me and due to home commitments and being pregnant it's too much to drive up there at present but the seller has come back and is willing to provide me with the pics if I am willing to buy hooray.

Also they don't have this colour online so I don't think they will have it in the boutiques. As this'll one sold out and it's the the one I would like. You can't order online you have go in?
 I've never though to buy direct from Chanel good thought  though.
I'm really lazy and like ordering via post lol.


----------



## Geaux

J.A.N. said:


> The boutique is quite away from me and due to home commitments and being pregnant it's too much to drive up there at present but the seller has come back and is willing to provide me with the pics if I am willing to buy hooray.
> 
> Also they don't have this colour online so I don't think they will have it in the boutiques. As this'll one sold out and it's the the one I would like. You can't order online you have go in?
> I've never though to buy direct from Chanel good thought  though.
> I'm really lazy and like ordering via post lol.



You can call to see if an SA is willing to track one down for you? I'm not sure how it works if you're not known to them. Also, there are some international personal shoppers you can look up for help. 
Good luck!


----------



## Nilez

Jumbo all the way, perfect size for me.


----------



## J.A.N.

No this is the one for me im willing to pay customs etc for the Chanel of my dreams all I need is an authentication I have posted on the  Chanel thread and waiting in anticipation. Or any one else who is an expert in these threads does this look good? If I am allowed to ask that is. 

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chanel-Navy...er-Hardware-/172132043116?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

If it's meant to be it will God Willing[emoji56] If not never mind.[emoji9]


----------



## J.A.N.

Nilez said:


> Jumbo all the way, perfect size for me.




Me too really want this one let's hope it will be mine.


----------



## Nilez

J.A.N. said:


> Me too really want this one let's hope it will be mine.


There is a reason why jumbo is the most popular size


----------



## J.A.N.

Nilez said:


> There is a reason why jumbo is the most popular size




It's just perfect and fits everything I need  not leaving anything out which is handy.

The m/l is way too small for my needs and the maxi would prob be way too big. 


Authenticators everywhere are very slow today's use my luck but I know they are very busy people who give yo their free time for us. Which is much appreciated.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

J.A.N. said:


> No this is the one for me im willing to pay customs etc for the Chanel of my dreams all I need is an authentication I have posted on the  Chanel thread and waiting in anticipation. Or any one else who is an expert in these threads does this look good? If I am allowed to ask that is.
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chanel-Navy...er-Hardware-/172132043116?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> If it's meant to be it will God Willing[emoji56] If not never mind.[emoji9]


Sorry J.A.N but authentication discussions are confined to the authentication thread. Hopefully Roku will be along soon


----------



## Tuned83

J.A.N. said:


> The boutique is quite away from me and due to home commitments and being pregnant it's too much to drive up there at present but the seller has come back and is willing to provide me with the pics if I am willing to buy hooray.
> 
> Also they don't have this colour online so I don't think they will have it in the boutiques. As this'll one sold out and it's the the one I would like. You can't order online you have go in?
> I've never though to buy direct from Chanel good thought  though.
> I'm really lazy and like ordering via post lol.




If you check the UK Chanel thread I am pretty certain some of the ladies there have ordered on the phone and had items delivered. The new collections are also not shown in their entirety online so it's a good idea to check with the store if there is anything you want in particular. With custom fees and the price for the bag I think it is worth at least checking this out with no worry on if real or not. Have a look and ask the questions there. Good luck once again and if this one on eBay is the one, I hope getting it goes smoothly. TC


----------



## J.A.N.

Mooshooshoo said:


> Sorry J.A.N but authentication discussions are confined to the authentication thread. Hopefully Roku will be along soon



Hope so Mo and thanks &#129303;
I should know better just trying my luck lol. &#128521;


----------



## J.A.N.

Tuned83 said:


> If you check the UK Chanel thread I am pretty certain some of the ladies there have ordered on the phone and had items delivered. The new collections are also not shown in their entirety online so it's a good idea to check with the store if there is anything you want in particular. With custom fees and the price for the bag I think it is worth at least checking this out with no worry on if real or not. Have a look and ask the questions there. Good luck once again and if this one on eBay is the one, I hope getting it goes smoothly. TC



Thanks for the info it's really helpful. I have done I don't like any of the design they currently have lol. 
Customs are a lot but t doesn't bother me I've found the bag I want it's always at a price. Ill see if I can find it here but I know it will be hard as it sold out when it came out.


----------



## J.A.N.

Here's my new Jumbo be one I've always dreamed of. 





It has been shipped today so should be with me very soon.
Pleased to have found it eventually.


----------



## bellaNlawrence

J.A.N. said:


> Here's my new Jumbo be one I've always dreamed of.
> 
> View attachment 3304082
> View attachment 3304083
> 
> 
> It has been shipped today so should be with me very soon.
> Pleased to have found it eventually.



she's a beauty


----------



## J.A.N.

bellaNlawrence said:


> she's a beauty



Thank you. 
This is def the best and fav colour for me will go wth everything I wear.


----------



## skylermoon

Hello I am hoping for advice.  I just received the Chanel Caviar Jumbo Flap in Black with SWH...I have been on the hunt for a long time.  I was told over the phone it was made in France which was exactly what I was looking for.  The bag came in and it is beautiful but is reads Made In Italy.  I feel sad about it and wondered should I just return it and continue to look. Is it really that difficult to find what I am looking for Made In France. Does Chanel no longer make Jumbo's Made in France? I am sure the Made in Italy is a great quality bag and I will say the bag is gorgeous, it's just one of those things where my mind and heart were set on a bag made in France.  Any advice?


----------



## J.A.N.

skylermoon said:


> Hello I am hoping for advice.  I just received the Chanel Caviar Jumbo Flap in Black with SWH...I have been on the hunt for a long time.  I was told over the phone it was made in France which was exactly what I was looking for.  The bag came in and it is beautiful but is reads Made In Italy.  I feel sad about it and wondered should I just return it and continue to look. Is it really that difficult to find what I am looking for Made In France. Does Chanel no longer make Jumbo's Made in France? I am sure the Made in Italy is a great quality bag and I will say the bag is gorgeous, it's just one of those things where my mind and heart were set on a bag made in France.  Any advice?



I'm not the one to ask I'm afraid not being a Chanel expert the only way to find out is to get the bag authenticated on the TPF or Authenticate 4 U which I have done and  for a small charge they provide a certificate. 
I have an instinct when buying my own bags and that's all it is and have been very lucky so far. 
Also we can't give advice just like that it's only from trained professional and on the appropriate thread. 
Hope this helps X


----------



## 671carolina

If you carry a lot of essentials, I'd say go for the jumbo!


----------



## loveforbeauty

J.A.N. said:


> Here's my new Jumbo be one I've always dreamed of.
> 
> View attachment 3304082
> View attachment 3304083
> 
> 
> It has been shipped today so should be with me very soon.
> Pleased to have found it eventually.


Gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------



## J.A.N.

loveforbeauty said:


> gorgeous!!! Congrats!



&#128111;&#128111;&#128111;&#128111;&#128111;


----------



## LVoe121

skylermoon said:


> Hello I am hoping for advice.  I just received the Chanel Caviar Jumbo Flap in Black with SWH...I have been on the hunt for a long time.  I was told over the phone it was made in France which was exactly what I was looking for.  The bag came in and it is beautiful but is reads Made In Italy.  I feel sad about it and wondered should I just return it and continue to look. Is it really that difficult to find what I am looking for Made In France. Does Chanel no longer make Jumbo's Made in France? I am sure the Made in Italy is a great quality bag and I will say the bag is gorgeous, it's just one of those things where my mind and heart were set on a bag made in France.  Any advice?




I think Jumbos are nowadays made in Italy, when it comes to the 00V classic style. The medium large is still mostly made inFrance. If the bag is gorgeous and flawless, I would enjoy it, since it hard to come by a bag with a great quality. Hope this help.


----------



## mmaya

Jumbo 100%


----------



## candiesgirl408

Maybe I'm in the minority but I really enjoyed my medium-large flap when I had it. I sold it because it was patent leather and I hate patent leather now since mines starting sticking and became damaged. 

If I could reverse time, I wish I would've gotten caviar. I know I would've kept it and enjoyed it way more.


----------



## J.A.N.

It's finally here ab stunning customs were hefty but def worth it.


----------



## Dr_kat

J.A.N. said:


> It's finally here ab stunning customs were hefty but def worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322851
> View attachment 3322852
> View attachment 3322851


----------



## J.A.N.

Dr_kat said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats




Thanks so much I used it today and it's very roomy.
The silver hardware is tdf.
It's just perfect.[emoji256]


----------



## mdlchic77

J.A.N. said:


> It's finally here ab stunning customs were hefty but def worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322851
> View attachment 3322852
> View attachment 3322851


----------



## josiren

I recently got a preloved Single Flap in Lamb.. and I must say.. it's really lightweight as compared to double flaps! 
Love it! I was thinking of Caviar, but I felt that Lamb really ages gracefully.


----------



## bubbletrouble

Congratulations on your new Jumbo!
I have one and love every bit of it.
I agree that it can be a little heavy after wearing for a while.


----------



## Nataliecluu

I personally prefer the m/l for my body frame (5"0, 110lbs) and for petite women in general. The proportionality makes it look classy and elegant which is after all the essence of Chanel right? When compared anestheticly between the m/l and jumbo on petite women..the m/l always win in my opinion. If you need a bigger bag, I think the GST is a better choice for everyday use. Otherwise the m/l is perfect going from day to night!


----------



## Nataliecluu

Here is a shot of m/l as cross body. The chain is obviously not long enough to do this comfortably- but I do like the fact that hangs closer to my body which makes it easier when traveling. Hope this helps anyone who is on the fence betn the two sizes.


----------



## AAngela

Nataliecluu said:


> Here is a shot of m/l as cross body. The chain is obviously not long enough to do this comfortably- but I do like the fact that hangs closer to my body which makes it easier when traveling. Hope this helps anyone who is on the fence betn the two sizes.



I love your outfit and the bag looks perfect on you


----------



## cay01

I prefer the look of the m/l (how it hangs against my body) BUT the jumbo single flap is really more versatile in terms of how much it can carry.  I personally would not buy the jumbo double flap as I find it too heavy to wear for an extended period of time.


----------



## rainypop

Nataliecluu said:


> I personally prefer the m/l for my body frame (5"0, 110lbs) and for petite women in general. The proportionality makes it look classy and elegant which is after all the essence of Chanel right? When compared anestheticly between the m/l and jumbo on petite women..the m/l always win in my opinion. If you need a bigger bag, I think the GST is a better choice for everyday use. Otherwise the m/l is perfect going from day to night!




Looks great on you


----------



## J.A.N.

mdlchic77 said:


> Congratulations it's beautiful! You are going to LOVE this bag! I have it too same hardware combo and it's my favorite bag!!![/QUOTE.


----------



## J.A.N.

Dr_kat said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats



Thanks X


----------



## joyfulone

I have the Jumbo what also wanted a smaller lightweight bag for days I don't want to carry much.  Tried on the medium/large today but it is way to small for me. I can fit  more small items in my LV Eva Clutch. World of difference btw Jumbo and medium/large.


----------



## poohglet

I would go with jumbo!


----------



## TammyCC

It was my real dilemma for my first classic!


For everyday bag - jumbo, I found the m/l too small. Although my ideas of having Chanel is kind of elegant bag so the big size of the jumbo is kind of defeat the purpose. But since the m/l wouldn't fit my sunnies case, I went with Jumbo


I'd, however, get a m/l in lambskin for evening bag. Too gorgeous!!!


----------



## tolliv

joyfulone said:


> I have the Jumbo what also wanted a smaller lightweight bag for days I don't want to carry much.  Tried on the medium/large today but it is way to small for me. I can fit  more small items in my LV Eva Clutch. World of difference btw Jumbo and medium/large.


Wow. Glad I purchased a Jumbo. I have been lusting after a mini after watching you tube videos all day on Sunday. Just another reason to purchase another SLG.


----------



## aquafina

cay01 said:


> i prefer the look of the m/l (how it hangs against my body) but the jumbo single flap is really more versatile in terms of how much it can carry.  I personally would not buy the jumbo double flap as i find it too heavy to wear for an extended period of time.



+1


----------



## lv in yyc

Jumbo is more practical as it fits a lot more.m/l to me is more of an evening bag but the price doesn't justify how much use one would get out of it.


----------



## CassieH

I personally would prefer jumbo even though the m/l looks better on me.  

The drop strap of the m/l is just too short to be worn crossbody.  I would totally go for the m/l if the straps were longer.


----------



## bagidiotic

Jumbo


----------



## gail13

The med/lg is very small and part of the problem is the second flap.  I do not carry much and loaded up a small zippy wallet, a small o case with lip gloss and misc small items, my 6 plus phone, car fob and tiny reading glasses and it was jammed.  It fit, but once I tried it on, it felt bulky against my side.  I wanted to buy a cute med flap but the size of this bag and the short strap nagged at me.

This is part of the reason I buy seasonals-the med/lg is very small and not useable on a daily basis, and the jumbo is very heavy.  The seasonals have nice sizing etc.

This is also why the Reissues are popular-they fit more and are lighter.


----------



## s2_steph

Hey everyone,

So I went into Chanel today with the intention of getting the medium/large classic flap in lambskin with GHW but left with the lambskin jumbo with GHW. I love both of them but I thought for the extra space and the not so large price difference I should go with the Jumbo.

However, now that I'm home, im not sure.... Should I have gone with the medium/large? I'm pretty tall (5'8" or 173cm barefoot) and of average build. I wanted a bag that would be versatile for day and night but is the jumbo too big for nights? I have a new medium lambskin boy with RHW I  use day-to-day as a more casual bag and a square mini for dressier events like weddings...

Should I keep it or swap the jumbo for the medium/large?? Help me, I'm so conflicted.

View media item 410View media item 411Please excuse the dirty mirrow, this is the only one in this house thats big enough....

I do know that the chain is a little long on me to wear single strap on one shoulder but they ran out of the chain shortening clips at Chanel today so i'll get them when I go in next if I keep it.

On a different note, the chain on this one squeaks so loudly, does this go away??


----------



## FunBagz

I think the jumbo looks fabulous on you!  And it can certainly be worn at night, but I think the M/L is a bit more versatile in that it works better for more formal events. However, it sounds like you have a square mini for that.  And if your new medium boy is now your day-to-day bag, the M/L might not hold enough for that purpose.  I think you made the right choice.  Congrats on your new Chanel!


----------



## s2_steph

FunBagz said:


> I think the jumbo looks fabulous on you!  And it can certainly be worn at night, but I think the M/L is a bit more versatile in that it works better for more formal events. However, it sounds like you have a square mini for that.  And if your new medium boy is now your day-to-day bag, the M/L might not hold enough for that purpose.  I think you made the right choice.  Congrats on your new Chanel!



Thanks so much for your input. Looking at the pictures it doesnt seem as large a bag as it forst seemed when I bought it home. I do really love it, and i will probably get a medium/large at some point... just maybe not his year, i'm officially on ban island now...


----------



## Baghongkonglady

I love the Jumbo size the most and I have m/l and jumbo. The m/l, despite its name, is very small and for many (myself included) not really suitable for day time. Jumbo size is so much more practical and I use mine for nights out, too. Maybe not for super formal events but for any other time it is perfect. It looks great on you and you made a great choice x


----------



## s2_steph

Baghongkonglady said:


> I love the Jumbo size the most and I have m/l and jumbo. The m/l, despite its name, is very small and for many (myself included) not really suitable for day time. Jumbo size is so much more practical and I use mine for nights out, too. Maybe not for super formal events but for any other time it is perfect. It looks great on you and you made a great choice x


Thank you!! I think i made the right choice too now. Its such a beautiful bag


----------



## Katemonaco

You look great with the jumbo and you have the height to carry it off so I don't think its too big. The medium large would be a more versatile bag but it only fits as much as the boy bag so it makes sense to have the jumbo to carry more on the days that you need to.


----------



## aliciia

I am about the same height/body type as you and I think the jumbo suits you perfectly!


----------



## ironic568

That Jumbo fits you like a glove  .


----------



## DOVELV

The Jumbo looks great on you!


----------



## LT bag lady

I say keep the Jumbo, look perfect on you, and it fits more or less with room so things don't get pressed together.


----------



## ubo22

Good choice.  No worries.  You made the right decision.  At your height, the jumbo looks smashing.  I'd keep it and get a m/l at a later date if you still want it.


----------



## KeepItChic

I really like the jumbo on you! It suits you beautifully!


----------



## KM7029

I agree with the others, with your height it looks PERFECT!  

Big Congrats, it's so beautiful!  

I hope to own this stunning bag one day!


----------



## Angie43

I agree. for your height, the jumbo looks perfect on you! another plus point for the jumbo is the length of the strap.. you could double it, or even use as crossbody (although people seldom do that! but sometimes when you need both your hands.. it's pretty handy). The M/L could not be crossbody.. 

Congratulations for your new gorgeous bag!


----------



## s2_steph

Thank you everyone for your input, you've all been such great help. I think I will definitely keep her now, she really is such a beautiful bag and I love it more, the more I look at her.


----------



## mmaya

s2_steph said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So I went into Chanel today with the intention of getting the medium/large classic flap in lambskin with GHW but left with the lambskin jumbo with GHW. I love both of them but I thought for the extra space and the not so large price difference I should go with the Jumbo.
> 
> However, now that I'm home, im not sure.... Should I have gone with the medium/large? I'm pretty tall (5'8" or 173cm barefoot) and of average build. I wanted a bag that would be versatile for day and night but is the jumbo too big for nights? I have a new medium lambskin boy with RHW I  use day-to-day as a more casual bag and a square mini for dressier events like weddings...
> 
> Should I keep it or swap the jumbo for the medium/large?? Help me, I'm so conflicted.
> 
> View media item 410View media item 411Please excuse the dirty mirrow, this is the only one in this house thats big enough....
> 
> I do know that the chain is a little long on me to wear single strap on one shoulder but they ran out of the chain shortening clips at Chanel today so i'll get them when I go in next if I keep it.
> 
> On a different note, the chain on this one squeaks so loudly, does this go away??



I love the Jumbo on you... as for the noise the chain makes,,, I actually returned my first Maxi bc the chain was silent lol 
I have heard that the noise of the chain does subside with regular use. My classic flaps still have the noise


----------



## ceedoan

i'm 5'1" and i have a jumbo! i think it looks great and you made the right choice!! and like you said, you will eventually get a m/l size anyway!! btw, where are u located?? certainly not in the states bc i keep hearing about these chain shortening clips and have never seen them in any chanel boutique here!!!


----------



## Makenna

I agree with others, jumbo looks great on you.


----------



## beautifullife

Jumbo is more practical and useful as it can go from day into night (except black tie or more formal events). The medium is too small for day to day use, but can be more appropriate for formal events than the jumbo. I prefer to use a clutch for formal events anyways.


----------



## s2_steph

Okay guys, so here is what has happened. I ended up returning the jumbo for two reason.

1) The noise of the chain was actually driving me nuts. I took it out with me for dinner and I just couldnt handle it. My boyfriend kept asking me why my bag was screaming...

2) Because I intended the jumbo to be a more casual bag I felt that the GHW just too much for my style (I prefer a more muted style). If it had been the champagne gold rather than the normal gold, I probably would have kept it despite the chain squeaks....

I went in store to the boutique in Chadstone (btw I live in Victoria, Australia for anyone wondering) to swap the bag for a jumbo with SHW which they didnt have in stock ...  after trying on bags for about an hour with my SA we finally found one that I loved to bits. I got a Chevron Reissue 226 with black hardware; I never thought I would go with a reissue over a classic flap but the size and the chain length suited me so much better and I had been looking for a chevron bag for ages.

So congrats on anyone that made it down so far, thank you everyone that helped me, I really do appreciate it. without further a-do here is my new baby:


----------



## helenNZ

0o0o0 either one  The JUMBO looked great...  But I'm glad you've managed to find a NEW one that you'll love!!!  I hear great things about the REISSUE!  
Oh I miss Melbourne!  Esp Chaddy!   The shopping is just BRILLIANT in anywhere in Melbs!

ENJOY YOUR NEW BAG @s2_steph


----------



## fashionista86

So happy you found a bag that was exactly what you want.. these bags are too expensive to settle for anything less than perfection.  Good luck with your new bag!


----------



## ironic568

That one is absolutely stunning too!!
I want one !!!


----------



## s2_steph

helenNZ said:


> 0o0o0 either one  The JUMBO looked great...  But I'm glad you've managed to find a NEW one that you'll love!!!  I hear great things about the REISSUE!
> Oh I miss Melbourne!  Esp Chaddy!   The shopping is just BRILLIANT in anywhere in Melbs!
> 
> ENJOY YOUR NEW BAG @s2_steph





fashionista86 said:


> So happy you found a bag that was exactly what you want.. these bags are too expensive to settle for anything less than perfection.  Good luck with your new bag!





ironic568 said:


> That one is absolutely stunning too!!
> I want one !!!



Thanks everyone, i'm just so thrilled I found this and didn't settle with something I wasnt 100% sure on.


----------



## HannahMcC101

ubo22 said:


> Good choice.  No worries.  You made the right decision.  At your height, the jumbo looks smashing.  I'd keep it and get a m/l at a later date if you still want it.



I think medium/large is nicer!


----------



## Tulip2

s2_steph said:


> Thank you everyone for your input, you've all been such great help. I think I will definitely keep her now, she really is such a beautiful bag and I love it more, the more I look at her.


Great choice!  It looks fantastic on you.  The Jumbo is my favorite handbag and yours is lovely!  Big congrats.  After getting a Jumbo, Ban Island isn't so bad... it's worth it!


----------



## ubo22

s2_steph said:


> Okay guys, so here is what has happened. I ended up returning the jumbo for two reason.
> 
> 1) The noise of the chain was actually driving me nuts. I took it out with me for dinner and I just couldnt handle it. My boyfriend kept asking me why my bag was screaming...
> 
> 2) Because I intended the jumbo to be a more casual bag I felt that the GHW just too much for my style (I prefer a more muted style). If it had been the champagne gold rather than the normal gold, I probably would have kept it despite the chain squeaks....
> 
> I went in store to the boutique in Chadstone (btw I live in Victoria, Australia for anyone wondering) to swap the bag for a jumbo with SHW which they didnt have in stock ...  after trying on bags for about an hour with my SA we finally found one that I loved to bits. I got a Chevron Reissue 226 with black hardware; I never thought I would go with a reissue over a classic flap but the size and the chain length suited me so much better and I had been looking for a chevron bag for ages.
> 
> So congrats on anyone that made it down so far, thank you everyone that helped me, I really do appreciate it. without further a-do here is my new baby:
> View attachment 3455289
> View attachment 3455290
> View attachment 3455291


Love that Chevron Reissue 226!  You picked another winner.   I especially love the black hardware and the shoulder strap length on you.  Great final choice!  Very classy!


----------



## liz_

Beautiful bag I love it[emoji7] and the size fits you nicely.
I was a total gold girl until recently when I bought my birkin with PHW I find silver to be edgy and casual. I just bought a black small CF with SHW and I love the size my jumbo was just to big for me. Sometimes we need to not get stuck on a size or color HW we have in our head you need to get what grabs your attention.


----------



## aquafina

Good choice! Bag is gorgeous on you


----------



## Michellejmluu

I love that the jumbo looks great for everyday & nights out. Looks great on you


----------



## Jdljb

Hi everyone! I am going to be purchasing my very first Chanel and can't decide on the medium or Jumbo in caviar. I really want the classic jumbo, however I heard that it can get heavy. Can someone please help with the pros and cons of each. Any advice appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## FunBagz

Congrats on your first Chanel purchase!  You've come to the right place as I am sure you will get lots of great advice on this forum.  

My suggestion is to the boutique so you can try them on if at all possible.  I have a couple caviar Classic Flaps in M/L and a Jumbo, which I got in lamb because I found the caviar too heavy.  If I could only have one, I would keep the M/L size over the Jumbo because it is more versatile and can easily be dressed up or down.  As much as I adore my Jumbo, I don't use it as often as my M/L CFs.  However, if you carry a lot, the M/L may not be the right bag for you since it has limited capacity.  Another option to consider is the Reissue since the aged calf is about as durable as caviar, it is lighter than the CF and can be worn crossbody (whereas the M/L CF cannot).  The Reissue in small/225 holds about the same amount as the M/L CF and in medium/226 is slightly smaller than the Jumbo.  

GLD and please post your reveal!


----------



## luprisu

i love louie said:


> ahh your sweet!  hubby bought it for me in paris a few month ago before the big price increase
> 
> Oh my! This is absolutely stunning! Is the hardware shiny or more dull?
> I was considering black lamb with silver but this one is perfect.


----------



## whiteswan1010

AngieBaby15 said:


> Am I the only here who actually don't really like how the ruthenium hardware looks on the caviar leather?
> My vote goes to the jumbo with GHW because that is one of my favorite combos when it comes to Chanel.
> But OP should get whichever one you prefer. The m/l with RHW is quite unique and if that's what your heart wants, go for it!


AngieBaby15 no your not the only one!  I would go for the jumbo caviar/gold hardware.  Very hard to find them in excellent condition.  Good price too.
I have both sizes  - M/L is too small, holds little and I'm using my jumbo most of the time.  In the end follow your heart though......


----------



## Jdljb

FunBagz said:


> Congrats on your first Chanel purchase!  You've come to the right place as I am sure you will get lots of great advice on this forum.
> 
> My suggestion is to the boutique so you can try them on if at all possible.  I have a couple caviar Classic Flaps in M/L and a Jumbo, which I got in lamb because I found the caviar too heavy.  If I could only have one, I would keep the M/L size over the Jumbo because it is more versatile and can easily be dressed up or down.  As much as I adore my Jumbo, I don't use it as often as my M/L CFs.  However, if you carry a lot, the M/L may not be the right bag for you since it has limited capacity.  Another option to consider is the Reissue since the aged calf is about as durable as caviar, it is lighter than the CF and can be worn crossbody (whereas the M/L CF cannot).  The Reissue in small/225 holds about the same amount as the M/L CF and in medium/226 is slightly smaller than the Jumbo.
> 
> GLD and please post your reveal!


Thank you so much for your advice! The SA recommended the M/L for the exact same reasons as you mentioned. I don't live near a store so I need to order it over the phone and get it shipped. I have been trying to do as much research on the internet as possible. The SA is going to call me as soon as she receives one. I hope it doesn't take too long


----------



## Jdljb

s2_steph said:


> Okay guys, so here is what has happened. I ended up returning the jumbo for two reason.
> 
> 1) The noise of the chain was actually driving me nuts. I took it out with me for dinner and I just couldnt handle it. My boyfriend kept asking me why my bag was screaming...
> 
> 2) Because I intended the jumbo to be a more casual bag I felt that the GHW just too much for my style (I prefer a more muted style). If it had been the champagne gold rather than the normal gold, I probably would have kept it despite the chain squeaks....
> 
> I went in store to the boutique in Chadstone (btw I live in Victoria, Australia for anyone wondering) to swap the bag for a jumbo with SHW which they didnt have in stock ...  after trying on bags for about an hour with my SA we finally found one that I loved to bits. I got a Chevron Reissue 226 with black hardware; I never thought I would go with a reissue over a classic flap but the size and the chain length suited me so much better and I had been looking for a chevron bag for ages.
> 
> So congrats on anyone that made it down so far, thank you everyone that helped me, I really do appreciate it. without further a-do here is my new baby:
> View attachment 3455289
> View attachment 3455290
> View attachment 3455291


Beautiful! What size is this?


----------



## s2_steph

Jdljb said:


> Beautiful! What size is this?



This is the 226 size.


----------



## baybay0359

I love the new bag! It looks wonderful.
That said...you took the bag out for dinner and then returned it? Not sure I am so cool with that!


----------



## s2_steph

baybay0359 said:


> I love the new bag! It looks wonderful.
> That said...you took the bag out for dinner and then returned it? Not sure I am so cool with that!



I pretty much carried it from the car into the restaurant and then back again and yeah I was very hesitant about returning due to that fact but I did make sure there was no marks anywhere and my SA checked everything over as well. Under normal circumstances I would never have done returned something like that but I just couldn't keep it at the price point when I wasn't happy with it. To be honest, this is the only bag I've ever returned/exchanged.


----------



## Nanciii

I don't think it is right to return an "used" bag, even though you just "used it once for dinner".........


----------



## kkfiregirl

baybay0359 said:


> I love the new bag! It looks wonderful.
> That said...you took the bag out for dinner and then returned it? Not sure I am so cool with that!





Nanciii said:


> I don't think it is right to return an "used" bag, even though you just "used it once for dinner".........



Yes, ladies - agree with this! If you're not sure about a purse, don't put your things inside and take it out to dinner. I don't care how it didn't have any scratches on it. I almost bought a chanel purse that someone returned, but when the SA told me that the person had it for two weeks, I hesitated. 

Of course we can't guarantee that a bag was never touched or used by anyone else, but we would all like a brand new bag when we're paying such high prices. It's just not fair to others ..:


----------



## uhpharm01

keep the Jumbo


----------



## Buttercup118

s2_steph said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So I went into Chanel today with the intention of getting the medium/large classic flap in lambskin with GHW but left with the lambskin jumbo with GHW. I love both of them but I thought for the extra space and the not so large price difference I should go with the Jumbo.
> 
> However, now that I'm home, im not sure.... Should I have gone with the medium/large? I'm pretty tall (5'8" or 173cm barefoot) and of average build. I wanted a bag that would be versatile for day and night but is the jumbo too big for nights? I have a new medium lambskin boy with RHW I  use day-to-day as a more casual bag and a square mini for dressier events like weddings...
> 
> Should I keep it or swap the jumbo for the medium/large?? Help me, I'm so conflicted.
> 
> View media item 410View media item 411Please excuse the dirty mirrow, this is the only one in this house thats big enough....
> 
> I do know that the chain is a little long on me to wear single strap on one shoulder but they ran out of the chain shortening clips at Chanel today so i'll get them when I go in next if I keep it.
> 
> On a different note, the chain on this one squeaks so loudly, does this go away??


Looks great on you. I got a medium reissue and it taught me to de-clutter my bags. I can't go back to big bags. I usually carry a Chanel flap + a tote for other things, like change of shoes, if necessary. This looks like a great fit all. I'm 5'3" so you have that advantage on me. Looks awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## gtoreb

Hi everyone, 

I know this topic often came out in this forum. Im going to buy next week and have my sister pick up at the botique.

I already have Black GST in GHW caviar , Black WOC SHW Lambskin, Black Cerf Tote in GHW and 2 seasonal flaps. 

I'm so concern of the weight of Jumbo over the shoulder as I tend to overstuff bigger bag with all possibilities [emoji51].. 

The Medium is perfect for wedding or an evening out (size) Although the size will limit what i can bring with me.. 

Please help me choose. I plan to pass this bag to my daugther as this is considered as a 3rd push present from me to me.

TIA xx


----------



## gtoreb

This is taken randomly from internet. Left is Jumbo, right side is Medium.


----------



## terrorstorm

Think you just have to decide for yourself which one you'll get more use out of tbh.

The M/L size just doesn't work for me personally. It's cute, but too small for everyday use and too expensive to use it exclusively for special occasions or as an evening bag in comparison to the mini.

I don't find the jumbo too heavy, but I'm used to lugging around half my household.


----------



## twin-fun

Will the items you _have _to carry at a minimum fit into the m/l comfortably? If not then I'd pass on that size.


----------



## Mama doodle

+2
I have both & prefer my jumbo. The m/l is small for my dailies. I make it work, but for a while it sat unused. (Literally can't carry a wallet-- and mine is tiny. I just have a cles for coins & use all the pockets). 

But you have a nice mix of bags. GST & cerft tote for dailies as well as a woc for crossbody & formal. I would say that usage-wise the m/l is just slightly bigger than the mini (but you pay a ton more & can't use it cross body). The jumbo is bigger, but it's not huge. (Similar to PST not GST). 

So test out the bags & see what happens 
They're all great bags. Just see what you prefer. There's no wrong answer.  
Good luck!


----------



## lilacto

I have the black medium in SHW and the Jumbo in GHW. I have the opportunity to sell the medium for a good price.. I use the medium flap A LOT but I was never overwhelmed by the black caviar on this bag. That being said I have enjoyed carrying it... Should I sell?  I could use the cash towards a medium flap in a brighter colour I thought.. Will I regret selling the black medium flap for a colored classic? I have to decide soon ...


----------



## Doodles78

lilacto said:


> I have the black medium in SHW and the Jumbo in GHW. I have the opportunity to sell the medium for a good price.. I use the medium flap A LOT but I was never overwhelmed by the black caviar on this bag. That being said I have enjoyed carrying it... Should I sell?  I could use the cash towards a medium flap in a brighter colour I thought.. Will I regret selling the black medium flap for a colored classic? I have to decide soon ...


If you enjoy using it and use it often, wait to sell. You never know. Prices keep going up and you may get more for your bag down the road, if it's in similar condition. And you may end up affording a new colorful one later anyway! If there isn't a bag you're dying for now to replace the black one, don't accept an offer. Even if it seems good.


----------



## Fine Frenzy

I like jumbo cuz I can wear it crossbody when I need to be hands-free


----------



## kelliekutie

I also vote Jumbo- one of the most versatile pieces I own. I find myself grabbing Jumbos more than my small/medium or 227 Reissues. For reference I am 5'8 and I can wear mine cross body.


----------



## lilacto

Doodles78 said:


> If you enjoy using it and use it often, wait to sell. You never know. Prices keep going up and you may get more for your bag down the road, if it's in similar condition. And you may end up affording a new colorful one later anyway! If there isn't a bag you're dying for now to replace the black one, don't accept an offer. Even if it seems good.



Ok so something new has come up! I have the opportunity to buy an Hermes Birkin for a very good price. If I do it means I wont be able to get a colored flap for a while  But I so do want one as well (greedy !!). The options are to let go of the Birkin and get the colored flap ... or get Birkin and put colored CF on hold.... OR Sell the Chanel Black Medium and get both the Birkin and Colored flap!! What do you think?? So confused!


----------



## gtoreb

Purchased today via SIL still in Spore


----------



## gtoreb

Soon to arrive in 5hrs [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## babyS.xx

lilacto said:


> Ok so something new has come up! I have the opportunity to buy an Hermes Birkin for a very good price. If I do it means I wont be able to get a colored flap for a while  But I so do want one as well (greedy !!). The options are to let go of the Birkin and get the colored flap ... or get Birkin and put colored CF on hold.... OR Sell the Chanel Black Medium and get both the Birkin and Colored flap!! What do you think?? So confused!


In the same situation, I was thinking of selling my black jumbo, for an excellent price, in order to purchase a more fancy flap. We might use the black but agree it doesn't exactly set hearts aflutter. However, the prices now are STUPID. I wouldn't repurchase if I were to sell. So I've decided to hold on to it for a while longer, there will always be a buyer. Also, coloured flaps are beautiful, but I rarely use mine. With regards to Birkin v Flap, what have you been wanting the most? Don't get distracted by a good Birkin price if thats the case, don't feel pressure to buy. I was feeling indecisive as you seem to be, I've personally decided to take a step back and not buy or sell until I am certain.


----------



## Anita Rigsbee

I've read that the Jumbo is pretty heavy and that the chain is longer. Will I be happy with a Medium size wise? I am retired so this will not be a work bag. Not sure if I'll use it every day or not. Appreciate some advice.


----------



## auntynat

Hi, for me the current jumbo is too big volume wise for my frame/too heavy when in caviar. My two jumbo's are single flap which are much lighter and somehow the size doesn't swamp me (5'2). My favourite is the m/l or reissue 225  as the jumbo or 226 look large and like work bags on me. But the best thing would be to try one  in a boutique if you can. Good luck!


----------



## Anita Rigsbee

Thanks so much.  The re-issues you mention would have to be bought pre-loved?


----------



## Teresa Um

Hi all!!
I finally decided on the classic flap as the first and maybe my last chanel bag ever.
I plan to use it as an everyday bag.
Please help me decide which size is better for me.
I'm 5'3 and a size 4-6.

Thank you!


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Medium honestly holds everything I need, comfortably. Pocket moleskine, ink pen, lip gloss, roll-on perfume, hand cream, ibuprofen, small pill box for my important medication, tissues, a large compact mirror, hand sanitizer. Back pocket holds my card holder. I'd only suggest the jumbo if you have like, a really huge wallet and don't wanna downsize. The jumbo would look awkward with your body size.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Have you tried them on? The m/l is small for an every day bag for me. But the jumbo is a tad heavy.


----------



## ashin121

Teresa Um said:


> Hi all!!
> I finally decided on the classic flap as the first and maybe my last chanel bag ever.
> I plan to use it as an everyday bag.
> Please help me decide which size is better for me.
> I'm 5'3 and a size 4-6.
> 
> Thank you!


I would try it on and see what you like. I'm 5'3 size 00-0 and I prefer jumbo. I have a friend who's 5'2 and same size but likes the maxi. I wear my m/l the least out of all my Chanel . Not sure if it's because it's lambskin and my jumbo is caviar...the m/l worn double strap hits too high and the single long strap feels too formal for me. The jumbo double strap feels just right on my body. It's all preference. I don't carry alot so both fit my lifestyle and needs. 

Go with what you love


----------



## msPing

I got a jumbo as my first classic, I loved it but sold it as i thought it was too big. I ended up buying a medium flap, which I only really wore it for special night out. It fits my essentials but a lot of times I had to arrange it so it fit everything perfectly.

Fast forward 2 years, I ended up selling the medium, and bought A JUMBO!!!!  I do however still own a medium flap (different color) which I would use on special occasions or if I know I’m not going to carry much.

Basically; the jumbo is much more suitable for a day to day bag, it fits everything I carry nicely, without having to stuff it.

I’m 5’4 and don’t mind how it’s big. I use it for its functionality!


----------



## Loubishoetopia

For a day to day bag I think the jumbo would be better. It holds a lot more comfortably. I am 5’3” and a size 4 and I do not think it looks too big, although I prefer bigger bags. I have both bags but I find I use my jumbo more. I also use it for night as well for less formal occasions like family dinners etc...


----------



## happy27

I’m similar to your frame and I prefer the small / medium, tried on a black jumbo and it completely swallowed me, even the SA was subtly pointing at the medium.
I like my bags light and small (most of the times I’m in/out of the car anyway) and only carries the essential. 
I think there’s a lot of preloved jumbos  so you may be able to score a good bargain? Also what do you carry on a day to day basis? Bear in mind jumbo can be heavy to carry


----------



## happy_moon

I’m 5’6” size 0 and I prefer medium much more than the jumbo. Medium holds everything I need and also I feel that when I wear jumbo I need to pay attention to make sure it doesn’t bump into anything when I walk (and not bump into my body as well...) as it’s so structured and much heavier than the medium.


----------



## Chewing_Pearls

I got black ML first then black jumbo later on. Didn’t expect that I’d love the jumbo much much better that I decided to get another one in beige (18s dark beige) I didn’t use the ML that much anymore. I’m 5’1 and it looks a bit big on me but I don’t mind. I love it!


----------



## nashpoo

I'm 5'2" and I love the overall look of the jumbo! I just think it's more visually appealing


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I am of the same height but bigger than you. I personally find the Jumbo Super heavy. Before I purchased the jumbo, i thought it will become my daily bag but no luck with that! 

Then I got the medium. It is too small to be a daily bag for me BUT I find myself reaching for it more regularly as I do use it crossbody.


----------



## gtoreb

I went to Chanel KLCC at Kuala Lumpur recently and had a try-on My Medium flap against Jumbo.


----------



## Ramai

gtoreb said:


> View attachment 4129731
> View attachment 4129732
> 
> 
> I went to Chanel KLCC at Kuala Lumpur recently and had a try-on My Medium flap against Jumbo.


Like the jumbo


----------



## HandbagAngel

Teresa Um said:


> Hi all!!
> I finally decided on the classic flap as the first and maybe my last chanel bag ever.
> I plan to use it as an everyday bag.
> Please help me decide which size is better for me.
> I'm 5'3 and a size 4-6.
> 
> Thank you!



I am about the same size of you. I have both Jumbo and M/L, and I sold the jumbo but am keeping the M/L.  I like the proportion of M/L better, and its size can fit a long wallet, my cell, a few cosmetics, and still has a little room left.  Jumbo sure is bigger but I feel it is carrying me instead of I am carrying it.  

So, ended up which one you are getting?


----------



## kianaloftis

I am in the market for a vintage single flap jumbo caviar ghw  I am only 4'10" and have a square mini caviar ghw, but now need a good everyday Chanel. I'm hoping a jumbo will be my perfect daily bag.

I was first debating on getting a medium because I'm a bit scared the jumbo will be too heavy. However, I decided to get to jumbo because I don't use my other bags that fit the same amount as the medium, like my Gucci small marmont flap, that often for my day to day activities. I think this is because I don't have any more room for random stuff after my essentials are in.  

Day to day I don't carry my bag on my shoulder for long periods of time, so I don't need to worry about the weight. If I am going to carry my bag for hours on end, like shopping, then I usually always grab a smaller bag anyways.


----------



## Jeweledrose

I have both. I’m 5 4 and a size 2. Hands down jumbo. I use it way more. Still love my medium for evenings out, but jumbo is much more of a workhorse


----------



## Glitterbomb

I am 4'11" and a size 00 (to be honest sometimes a 00 is big on me). I have one jumbo and several mediums. I NEVER use my jumbo, because even though I love it (and will likely never sell it) I just feel it looks ridiculous on me. It looks larger than a maxi on my frame. The m/l doesn't hold much, but it looks much more proportionate. I wish the jumbo looked good on me. My mom is 5'2" and a size 4 - 6 and it looks amazing on her.


----------



## GGGirl

I find I use the jumbo a lot more often than the medium mainly because it can be worn crossbody. If it’s a wedding or a dressy event I prefer the size of the m/l. If I could only choose one it would be the jumbo.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Small/Medium vs Jumbo
I am 5’3”


----------



## Cats&Chanel

^ I love your Jumbo


----------



## Iluvhaute

I love my jumbo. Like many others here I have a m/l also, but the jumbo is my favorite bag. It carries everything I need as well, it’s  not heavy and it’s classy. If you’re out for the day and end up going out at night, it’s still not a bag that you’re going to wish you left in the car, like a tote or something similar. I dislike the m/l because I can’t fit much of anything in it. It’s definately my going out bag. I’m 5”4” 120lbs so while I’m “smallish” I don’t feel the bag dwarfs me. I’m definately going to be in the market of a beige jumbo soon.


----------



## Cats&Chanel

Iluvhaute said:


> I love my jumbo. Like many others here I have a m/l also, but the jumbo is my favorite bag. It carries everything I need as well, it’s  not heavy and it’s classy. If you’re out for the day and end up going out at night, it’s still not a bag that you’re going to wish you left in the car, like a tote or something similar. I dislike the m/l because I can’t fit much of anything in it. It’s definately my going out bag. I’m 5”4” 120lbs so while I’m “smallish” I don’t feel the bag dwarfs me. I’m definately going to be in the market of a beige jumbo soon.


We’re nearly identical in size, and the jumbo wears well with suits, pea coats, and trench coats (perfect now that it’s getting cool outside). It doesn’t dwarf me, but it is very noticeable and stands out as a statement piece. I love that as my standard look - a somewhat oversized bag, but not overly so.


----------



## boomer1234

Iluvhaute said:


> I love my jumbo. Like many others here I have a m/l also, but the jumbo is my favorite bag. It carries everything I need as well, it’s  not heavy and it’s classy. If you’re out for the day and end up going out at night, it’s still not a bag that you’re going to wish you left in the car, like a tote or something similar. I dislike the m/l because I can’t fit much of anything in it. It’s definately my going out bag. I’m 5”4” 120lbs so while I’m “smallish” I don’t feel the bag dwarfs me. I’m definately going to be in the market of a beige jumbo soon.



I am of similar size and I love my jumbo. I feel like the M/L is a little too formal sometimes for night time. If I am going to dinner or drinks with the DH or BFF, I opt for my jumbo surprisingly. I never thought I would because I always heard that it would be too big on my frame. But the more I use it, the more I love it!

I am also a "studier" looking gal.... if that helps.... lol


----------



## Iluvhaute

boomer1234 said:


> I am of similar size and I love my jumbo. I feel like the M/L is a little too formal sometimes for night time. If I am going to dinner or drinks with the DH or BFF, I opt for my jumbo surprisingly. I never thought I would because I always heard that it would be too big on my frame. But the more I use it, the more I love it!
> 
> I am also a "studier" looking gal.... if that helps.... lol



I wondered when I bought it if I was going to use it as much also. I find that since I got it, I haven't changed out to another bag except for a smaller bag when I was going out for late night drinks at a bar. I really do feel like it's the perfect sized bag.


----------



## Mathilde84

I prefer the jumbo because it's just the size that suits me, in the medium I could hardly put my wallet.
I like to have some space in my bag.
And then the jumbo is very easily slung over the shoulder.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Cats&Chanel said:


> ^ I love your Jumbo


Thank you so much, Cats&Chanel!


----------



## lvmon

I bought the much sought after M/L in black cavier and silver hardware but exchanged to the jumbo size in the same commbo as I intend to use this bag as a daytime bag, hope I will not regret due to the weight!


----------



## Ilaura75

Hi!
The Jumbo of course! I wear mine day and evenings/nights, casual and formal. It all depends on how you are dressed and your attitude and presence. For a black tie event I would just wear a pochette/clutch but for dinners, evenings out with my husband and friends to bars or events, theaters, concerts, restaurants, my Jumbo follows me everywhere as it is so versatile.
All the best ! Follow your heart


----------



## gettinpurseonal

I have 2 jumbos and one M/L (2 of the 3 are shown in a pic above in a previous post).  I just saw a medium black lambskin flap that I swore I would buy if I ever ran across. I may have to get it, but I know I’m not going to use it that frequently.  Somebody please try to stop me lol.


----------



## Mathilde84

lvmon said:


> I bought the much sought after M/L in black cavier and silver hardware but exchanged to the jumbo size in the same commbo as I intend to use this bag as a daytime bag, hope I will not regret due to the weight!


I have it in jumbo version, and I don't have any particular problem with the weight, I prefer it, we can put more things in it, because in the classic medium only my wallet would fit.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Darn, the medium black chevron lambskin flap I wanted was sold!!!!!  This is why my motto is usually, “Buy first, return if necessary later.” Bummer!!!


----------



## mcheng96

Large is more versatile for evening (jumbo is too big for evening for sure)  Which size would depend on how much you need for everyday. Have you been to the boutique to try? That may help with your decision.


----------



## Wander Woman

Hi! 
This is probably one of the most asked question. But, I have been driving myself mad not being able to reach a decision.
This will be my second Chanel bag purchase. I own a square mini lambskin chevron with light ghw. 
I’m 5.2” for reference and I have decided on Caviar quilted  with ghw. But I absolutely cannot decide on the size. 

Is the Jumbo double flap heavy after a long day & does the chain dig on shoulder?
Will the Medium be too small if I wanna carry it when I travel? I don’t want to have buyers remorse.
Light ghw or ghw looks better? The new season chanel medium seems to have the light ghw, but I would prefer a more darker gold tone.


----------



## jayohwhy

How much do you want to carry? Do you value crossbody wear?


----------



## Wander Woman

jayohwhy said:


> How much do you want to carry? Do you value crossbody wear?


Hi! I do like to have crossbody as option. 
As for carrying, I don’t carry way too much but at the same time scared the medium will be too small?
You see my dilemma here?
Thanks for replying btw.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

Neither bag can be carried crossbody. Well...the jumbo technically can be but it’s super awkward and will sit way too low if you’re 5’2. I’m the same size as you and purchased a jumbo. I would not use the bag for traveling and sight seeing, but love it for daily use. I never noticed a problem with the weight. The medium flap does not fit much at all. The jumbo is really not that big of a bag either! I absolutely love the jumbo! Try on both and decide. (If you want a crossbody, the reissue, business affinity, or medium boy are awesome choices!!)


----------



## staneja

I agree with WillWork4Fashion. I'm also 5'2 and got a jumbo 6 months ago after much back and forth between medium and jumbo. I don't think it looks too big. I've been using it for full day outings, and it does not hurt or dig into my shoulders at all. Medium is significantly smaller than jumbo, and I would not have been able to get as much use out of it as I would have liked. I'll also not be using the Jumbo for traveling.


----------



## jcshin

i have the reissue 227 - almost like the jumbo and i love it.  I can use it as a crossbody too.  I don't have the medium, but i'm very happy with the reissue 227 size and it can fit a lot.


----------



## canto bight

I'm your height and I don't think the jumbo looks bad crossbody, but it is painfully heavy to me.


----------



## Classy_Sam

I would choose the jumbo, because the medium doesn’t fit that much and can’t be worn crossbody. On the other hand, the jumbo is so heavy, even when it’s empty.


----------



## antschulina

I vote for the Jumbo! I am 5'1 and bought a Jumbo a few years ago. The Jumbo has that extra space that the medium doesn't have. The extra space is good on days when you need to bring a small umbrella, a notebook or LV agenda, a small makeup bag for long days and when you go day to night. It is larger than the medium, but still looks like a reasonable size on small frames. Also, the Jumbo will perfectly fall on your hip, whereas the medium will fall a bit lower or stay almost under your armpits. The jumbo will be useful on most occasions. The weight and chain are not that heavy. You can get used to the weight, if it is uncomfortable now.

I tried on the medium several times. It was a bag that I did consider a lot. I tried to see how I can fit all my essentials in there... It is a cute bag, but then there is a compromise between sunglasses or something else. You need to downsize. Anyway your bag will be packed and you would have to take things out to find essentials... the bag is pretty but will limit the occasions to use it. You already have a mini for those occasions, so the Jumbo gets my vote.


----------



## umamanikam

I don’t have the jumbo but have the m/l .I have the mini as well and the m/l will fit a bit more than the mini .So if you think you want to carry more then go for the jumbo .I like that size but because of my shoulder issues I have to carry the bare minimum .


----------



## mnl

I had the same dilemma.  I’m also 5’2” but I have curvy hips.  The jumbo looked huge on me and hit right at my curvy hips making it look even more boxy.  I liked that the jumbo holds more, but I could only wear it one way...double strapped where it hits my hips.  Single strap and crossbody were way too long for me.  The m/l could be worn single or double strap and even crossbody in a pinch (it sits high though so I rarely do this).  I also liked that the m/l could easily fit into a larger tote bag when I travel (I put it in a NF with my laptop) so I don’t have to check my suitcase.  The drawback to m/l is the size, but I switched to a smaller wallet and learned to carry less.  It’s also so lightweight I can walk around for hours without it getting heavy.  Good luck deciding.


----------



## christine728

Im 5 feet 2 , I also have both bags. 
Medium= I feel its my most loved  size . I carry essentials only, but it's light and cute- classy. I can wear it crossbody because of my size. It feels very lux and what the essence of what chanel is ( in my opinion).But , I do feel like I wish it was bigger sometimes.
Jumbo= it does get heavy, and I cannot wear it crossbody ( some people can) It fits all my needs and more ( sometimes its half empty ( then I take my medium out). 
They are different bags and serve different purposes. I would not buy another jumbo ( unless I get a beautiful colour at a really low price with consignment). 
Btw, I also own a square mini and love that bag ! I can fit almost the same amount in my mini vs my medium. But I can add a pair of sunglasses ect...
to be honest I bought first the jumbo, then the mini, then the medium. I do feel like I NEED all  xxx 
My vote is medium. it is more versatile ( day to night) the Jumbo imo is too big for going out to a fancy event.


----------



## catmdl

I was all set on the m/l (black caviar, SH), but ended up walking out of the store with the jumbo. I took it home, and just had this gut feeling like it was the wrong size, went back to return it the next day and get the m/l again. Honestly the jumbo was just TOO heavy once you actually put something in it...I knew I'd get so annoyed carrying it around all day and it would stop me from reaching for it, when I have much lighter bags like the speedy that I can lug things around in. 

I absolutely love the m/l. For reference I'm 5'4 with slight build. I think it matches my proportions perfectly, looks so classy, and perfectly transitions from day to night. Plus I can fit all my essentials (I pack light, usually just long wallet, phone, chapstick, keys, hand sanitizer, mask). 

tl;dr: M/L all the way!


----------



## Havanese 28

catmdl said:


> I was all set on the m/l (black caviar, SH), but ended up walking out of the store with the jumbo. I took it home, and just had this gut feeling like it was the wrong size, went back to return it the next day and get the m/l again. Honestly the jumbo was just TOO heavy once you actually put something in it...I knew I'd get so annoyed carrying it around all day and it would stop me from reaching for it, when I have much lighter bags like the speedy that I can lug things around in.
> 
> I absolutely love the m/l. For reference I'm 5'4 with slight build. I think it matches my proportions perfectly, looks so classy, and perfectly transitions from day to night. Plus I can fit all my essentials (I pack light, usually just long wallet, phone, chapstick, keys, hand sanitizer, mask).
> 
> tl;dr: M/L all the way!


You will love it.  It’s the perfect size and very versatile.  My M/L is always appropriate, dressed up or dressed casually.  It holds the essentials without being cumbersome, and I just think it’s very elegant and chic.  Like you, I have a speedy and other larger options for times when I need to carry more.  I think you made a great choice. Enjoy!


----------



## DPL-LVlady

I just went for a jumbo bc I already have a mini, woc and a seasonal lambskin flap that is slightly larger than the m/l. It depends on how you want to use it and how many bags you want to have in your collection as each bag serves its purpose.


----------



## mrs.JC

I was gifted a caviar Jumbo by my hubby a few years ago for our anniversary and I ended up buying a lambskin m/l for myself later on to add to my collection.  I honestly thought I would like the m/l more but I still prefer my Jumbo.  The m/l just feels too dainty and small and I dislike having to play the Tetris game when trying to fit/move things around inside.

I am 5'2" and a size 10ish (US) so I'm not what most would call slender.. maybe average?  And I still don't find it overwhelming.  I used to do strength training too (but haven't in a year or more) but I don't find it heavy either.


----------



## Spongebaby

I have been going back and forth about the m/l and jumbo for months. I recently purchased the reissue 226 and even this size just about fits my daily essentiels, so now I’m set on the jumbo. I’ll probably get it in the lambskin due to the weight difference. And I have always been into the “oversize” look with casual outfits.


----------



## glendaPLEASE

I just bought my first chanel this month, and it was a m/l. I waffled over the m/l vs jumbo for months and months as I was saving up, and I was convinced the ghw jumbo was going to be my bag, but I walked out with my shw m/l, and I don't regret that choice at all! At the end of the day it came down to my lifestyle. I did an honest assessment of what I do day to day and weekend to weekend, and realized that a larger "take everything with you" bag that can transition to evening wear just....isn't needed for me! I don't go many places, and when I do it's during the day and only for a few hours, and I don't really go out much at night. So! casual, light and easy to carry day bag was the right one for me! And yes also, the jumbo is SUPER heavy; my shoulder started hurting just from walking around the store and talking to my SA!


----------



## Liala

How many diapers can the jumbo fit inside?!


----------



## Chanel lover for good

My personal taste is a CF small or medium at the biggest. But that's just because I'm quite petite. If I were to choose between those two, I'd still go for Large! Because jumbo feels a bit too big for a daily carry or even a night out and I heard it could be quite heavy and make your shoulders tired!


----------



## Fashion412

Some thoughts. For reference I’m 5’6” Size 28-29, 6-8, true Medium in clothes as I think this makes a difference in what bag works best.

M/L classic flap: Beautiful, doesn’t fit a lot as the caviar leather is stiff for durability, the chain is lighter and much shorter. I’d only wear this when going to dinner or going out. I don’t consider this an every day bag. It drove me crazy how much I couldn’t fit in it and I don’t particularly carry a lot (my day to day bags are the LV Pochette Métis and the YSL sac de jour in the baby size). That said, I need a flap for those particular occasions so it’s on my radar to buy again. I sold a previously preloved one that I tried to use as an every day bag.

Jumbo: Perfect every day size. Fits everything you need. The chain is thicker which I think is easier for day to day throwing it over your shoulder but I also think the chain is more stunning on this bag. Can’t wear crossbody as the chain is too long. I’d wear this bag to dinner albeit it being on the bigger size. If I was rolling up to a club then yes the bag would seem massive and would smack people as I walked through bottle service but TBH I’m 34 and those days are far behind me. I use my Mini Bottega pouch when I need a true night out style that’s small and easy to carry.

Hope this helps! I just ordered a Medium Business Affinity to be an every day bag as I love the top handle feature and it reminds me of a fancier Pochette Métis. So the m/l classic flap is on my radar next but not as an everyday bag as I now have plenty of those.


----------



## alyssamay_xx

I’m quite petite, only 5’3 so I ordered the small or medium / large


----------



## VintageCC

I am only 5" and weigh only 46 kg, but I wear jumbo size all the time. My Chanel bags are all jumbo size and I wear them cross body with no problem at all. 

I only have a M/L. I even thought it was small as it is too tiny to fit all my essentials. After a small wallet, hand phone, small packet of wipes...it cannot fit an Umbrella , sanitizer and my hat! These 3 are my essentials too! I was contemplating a M/L initially and realize its impractical.

The M/L is too expensive too. Now its at least S$2k more than the jumbo in the resale market! I will never buy from boutique to save $, environment and animals. Preloved quality seems better too.


----------

